#lubuntu 2011-05-16
<jmarsden> Morganvd: It is always OK to remove lubuntu-desktop ; it is just a meta package and no actual software will be removed when you remove that package.
<MrChrisDruif> jmarsden; Late to the party? :)
<jmarsden> Apparently :)
<MrChrisDruif> I answered it about 80 minutes ago, with a link even :P
<jmarsden> MrChrisDruif: I read the "I've read something about" line you senet, so I answered it, then realized you had more completed answered it already :)
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<mr-rich> I can't get X to start. did the mini install first, then apt-get lubuntu-desktop. startx fails
<bioterror> what startx says
<mr-rich> compaq armada 1700 laptop. PII 266/160 MB ram
<mr-rich> xinit: connection to X server lost
<bioterror> what do you have in /var/local/Xorg.0.log
<mr-rich> ran sudo Xorg -configure first ...
<mr-rich> tail'd that file ... looking now ...
<mr-rich> bioterror: what am I looking for?
<bioterror> you tell us
<mr-rich> bioterror: there's a bunch of stuff in there about the touch pad ...
<mr-rich> I don't see any specific errors ...
<bioterror> usually the last lines tells why it did not load
<mr-rich> the last line sez "ddxSigGiveup: Closing log"
<jmarsden> mr-rich: Can you pastebin the file so we can read it?
<mr-rich> jmarsden: sorry ... break for dinner ... I'll try to off load it to a usb stick and upload it ...
<mr-rich> jmarsden: how many lines shoud I paste?
<mr-rich> jmarsden: http://pastebin.com/c9eZaGWB
<mr-rich> 450 lines ...
<mr-rich> Would installing from the lubuntu iso be any better/different from doing the mini install first?
<Ahmuck-Jr> what do you gain with mini install?
<mr-rich> Ahmuck-Jr: trying to use as  little disk space as possable
<mr-rich> Ahmuck-Jr: any clue as to my X problem?
<mr-rich> ok ... installing from lubuntu iso ...
<mr-rich> well, the lununtu iso locked up my old laptop solid ...
<Ahmuck-Jr> ah, oldie?
<mr-rich> for its day, it was a screamer ...
<mr-rich> PII 266/160MB ...
<mr-rich> Hense the use of lununtu ...
<Ahmuck-Jr> um, u might consider puppy
<Ahmuck-Jr> slitaz or crunchbang
<mr-rich> puppy hasn't benn updated in a while ...
<mr-rich> is there a way to force the lubuntu to do a text based install?
<Ahmuck-Jr> 2/19/2011
<Ahmuck-Jr> if ur wanting a text based install, i'd try server or ubuntu used to have a JeOS
<mr-rich> I see the 5 series of puppy ...
<mr-rich> I tried installing the mini iso then following the lubuntu install instructions ...
<mr-rich> I got it to install ok ... memory looks good, got double swap space & HD space is at 41% (4GB HD) ... I just can't get X to start ....
<Ahmuck-Jr> After the base system is installed, log in, and type "sudo tasksel" to select the system to install.
<Ahmuck-Jr> bbl, gtg
<mr-rich> Ok ... I rebooted and X finally started ...
<mr-rich> but I have an 800x600 screen ... I need 1028x768 ...
<mr-rich> not available ...
 * Ahmuck-Jr is back
<Ahmuck-Jr> mr-rich: u still there?
<mr-rich> still here ... installing wary puppy 5.1.1
<mr-rich> too tired for this crep now ... installed puppy and it still wants to boot ubuntu ... gebus ...
<mr-rich> I'll  play more tomorrow ...
<mr-rich> nite-nite
<bioterror> mr-rich, install SalixOS
<bioterror> it has support for i486 :D
<Ahmuck-Jr> mr-rich: u need to format the drive
<bioterror> no noneed
<bioterror> just / partition
<bioterror> and install grub to sda
<Ahmuck-Jr> well, i'm out
<Ahmuck-Jr> shutting down one pc to move to another
<Ahmuck-Jr> exit
<utterfrustration> Does anyone know how to make Lubuntu properly use two monitors? (Nvidia driver (Works) and Xubuntu worked with it fine...)?
<utterfrustration> (and I'd like to beat Nvidia employees over the head with one of the monitors... 270. has a nifty bug where when I maximize a terminal, it eats 'buntu's panel)
<bioterror> xrandr
<utterfrustration> xranr only shows one screen...
<utterfrustration> for some reason, lxde (is that right, for lubuntu?) doesn't seem to like the dual monitors.
<utterfrustration> Of weird note is, I _can_ use Twinview --- but not separate monitors ... which tends to be how I like my workflow.
<utterfrustration> So... nothing?
<utterfrustration> This seems specific to lubuntu/lxde, since it works fine with (sigh.)unity and xfce.... of course, lubuntu looks awesome by comparison...
<utterfrustration> so I can either have a distro that's nice (lubuntu) or one that works (xubuntu)... *eye roll*
<jmarsden> utterfrustration: This is an interesting issue... but I think if xrandr does not see two screens, the issue is most likely to be at the X level or driver level in some way, not at the LXDE/Xfce/Unity level.  Does xrandr on the xubuntu setup show only one screen??
<utterfrustration> No...I don't think so...
<utterfrustration> Though, here, it does. Erm, on lubuntu.
<utterfrustration> And using the 'Monitor' config tool gives just one option.
<utterfrustration> I'm pretty sure it's specific to lxde, because it _does_ work just fine with xfce.
<jmarsden> Wait... <utterfrustration> xranr only shows one screen...
<utterfrustration> (and, I'm sorry if I'm coming across as terse; I do appreciate help --- I've been banging my head on this for hours; this, and the damn nvidia bug...)
<utterfrustration> Yes...
<jmarsden> Was that in Lubuntu??  Because now you say <utterfrustration> Though, here, it does. Erm, on lubuntu.
<utterfrustration> Yes, here, on Lubuntu, there is only one monitor seen.
<jmarsden> So in Lubuntu, does xrandr see one screen, or two?  I'm confused :)
<utterfrustration> Sorry, just one, in Lubuntu
<utterfrustration> Please note, even here, IN Lubuntu, nvidia-settings sees both monitors just fine...and shows both active... and working
<utterfrustration> AND, for even more fun, I can happily move the _mouse_ over to the monitor beside this one --- which is completely black...
<utterfrustration> It's just... augh!
<jmarsden> I know nothing about the specifics of the nvidia drivers, and persuading nvidia to fix something for Lubuntu is... probably not going to fly.
<jmarsden> So if it is a driver issue, we're probably stuck.
<utterfrustration> Well, the nvidia bug is in all the distros...
<utterfrustration> but that's something different.
<utterfrustration> (when maximizing a terminal window, it eats the panels... )
<utterfrustration> Of course, I can't seem to go back from 270 to 260, so I figure I'll just open 5 or so terms on boot, maximize them, refresh the panel (toggle from left side to top) and I'm good
<utterfrustration> that's not a problem wtih Lubuntu --- though it's one of the reasons I found lubuntu! ;p
<utterfrustration> What's happening here is, for some reason, lxde doesn't _use_ both monitors.  With everything the same, xfce did. (can't test unity; it's gone, now... and good riddance.)
<jmarsden> Seems odd that the nvidia driver "knows" the difference between a terminal window and any other window... logically it shouldn't be treating them any differently to any other window, at that level, should it?
<utterfrustration> I wouldn't think so...
<utterfrustration> but, to add to that description...
<utterfrustration> If I open a terminal window ... I have a huge black square (size of initial term)
<utterfrustration> and the term window in center of screen
<utterfrustration> increasing the size of the term window (dragging lower right corner...) increases black square in upper left corner
<utterfrustration> so it seems like it's crapping all over itself...
<jmarsden> That is a known bug with nvidia drivers and lxterminal, but we don't know much more than that at this point.
<utterfrustration> lxterminal --- and xfce-terminal
<utterfrustration> Maybe it's something to do with how terminals expect to draw on the screen? No idea --- I can live with that...
<jmarsden> Oh, interesting!   On the two screen front: would it be worth installing xubuntu and then installing lubuntu-desktop and seeing if you can then persuade LXDE to handle the two screens?
<utterfrustration> Hrm...
<jmarsden> If it worked, you could then uninstall xubuntu packages that you don't want... sort of an ugly way to do an install, but it might be a workaround.
<utterfrustration> That's what I've done, though.
<utterfrustration> I had xubuntu, installed on top of ubuntu...
<utterfrustration> and installed the lubuntu-desktop (and aux packages) on top
<utterfrustration> Of course, I should note...
<utterfrustration> prior to that, I went from 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04
<utterfrustration> And honestly, I'm a hair's breath from just doing a wipe and install...
<jmarsden> Oh... hmmm.  How practical is backing up the world and... yes... it might help... but if it doesn't, you'll be unhappy at the time you spent trying it :)
<utterfrustration> I've already got the unofficial x64 lubuntu iso... but, tomorrow, I've got 'real work'(tm) to do... and it's late...
 * utterfrustration grins
<utterfrustration> Exactly. ;p
<utterfrustration> Also, I just got ZFS for Linux working ... the bitch of this is, until midday, I didn't have second monitor on...
<utterfrustration> since I was doing mostly console stuff + constant reboots. It's only when I settled in to 'finalize' I started bumping into this.
<utterfrustration> I'm taking it, though, that this is NOT a known issue with lubuntu/lxde?
<jmarsden> Not known to me, at least.  But many Lubuntu users are on older hardware, low RAM, etc etc so using nVidia cards and multile monitors may not be all that common.
<utterfrustration> Heh... I wanted a main box that kicked butt; this is actually only a core2 (circa '05...).  My W7 system (i5... bought in '09) ... I use to burn dvds. *laugh*
<jmarsden> I have a bunch of PCs here at home, but none have an nVidia graphics card in them :)  So I can't easily test this... I'd have to try to find a "spare" machine at work I could... repurpose :)
 * utterfrustration grins
<utterfrustration> Well, again, it DOES work with Twinview... so, it just seems that either openbox or lxde (the two 'differences') just don't like 'separate screen' and my setup...
<utterfrustration> lxrandr only shows whatever monitor is in use when logging in.
<jmarsden> OK.  I'd say you should probably file a bug report on launchpad and hope someone with the hardware can check it out further.
 * utterfrustration nods
<utterfrustration> Well, thank you for trying... it makes it less frustrating to get to whine a bit to a live person. ;p
<jmarsden> You're welcome - sorry it didn't result in a fix for you, though.
<utterfrustration> No worries... thanks again!
<bioterror> In order to have Openbox manage multiple X screens (this is not the same as multi-monitor TwinView or Xinerama), you need to run an instance of Openbox directly on each screen. We've put work into making Openbox work well with other instances of itself, for this type of configuration.
<ich7x64> Better nick...
<ich7x64> jmarsden, are you still here?
<jmarsden> Yes.
<ich7x64> Here's a 'son of a bitch!' for you...
<bioterror> ich7x64, http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:FAQ#How_do_I_run_Openbox_across_multiple_X_screens.3F
<ich7x64> DISPLAY=:0.1 openbox 2>1 &
<bioterror> !language | ich7x64
<ubot5> ich7x64: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ich7x64> bioterror: Hah. Yeah. ;p
<ich7x64> erm, to your paste. That's what I just tried.
<ich7x64> So... what's it mean?
<ich7x64> It works.
<ich7x64> So, how do I actually make it work all the way?
<bioterror> so yes, it's openbox related
<ich7x64> That was my [vulgar language] revelation. ;p
<ich7x64> That "Ah ha!" --- somewhere!
<ich7x64> but I must confess, this is at a level deeper than my knowledge goes; I'm not really clear what the difference is between openbox and lxde --- I thought a wm was a wm...
 * ich7x64 snickers evilly
<ich7x64> Well, THAT's neat; I can use Openbox's 'terminal emulator', and maximize it, and not have it eat the panel on this screen.
<ich7x64> Erm, sorry for rambling. Which config file would I put the display line to automatically start a second session on the second monitor?
<jmarsden> ich7x64: If it helps, GNOME is a DE that uses metacity as a WM.  LXDE is a DE that uses openbox as a WM...
<jmarsden> ich7x64: I'd try adding it to /etc/rc.local
<ich7x64> I wonder if I killed things when I got rid of compiz?
<ich7x64> since I think I had xfce with compiz...
<jmarsden> Sounds like your system has used every DE on the planet!! :)
 * ich7x64 smirks
<ich7x64> Before this system...
<ich7x64> my main linux system was running slackware... celeron 300mhz, overclocked to 450mhz... ;p
<ich7x64> So, yeah, I wanted to play around a bit... in the old days, Enlightenment was all cutting edge. ;p
<ich7x64> but, really, I can happily compile my own kernel, but I've never really gotten the gist of the gui end.
<jmarsden> ich7x64: In the really old days, X wasn't there at all... I ran the MCC distro from two floppies in 1992 :)
<ich7x64> I enjoyed the eye candy --- but really, I just need to be able to launch programs. (usually terms to run vi in, because I haven't gotten used to gvim yet)
<ich7x64> two floppies! Hah. ;p
<ich7x64> I didn't get into Linux until the mid-90s... by then, you know, we had darn near 30 floppies... and, of course, 10 of those would have CRC errors.... ;p
<jmarsden> Yes, I am singlehandedly responsible for importing Linux into the Phillipines in about 1993, on 30+ 720k floppies...
 * ich7x64 grins
<ich7x64> That's awesome. ;-)
<bioterror> jmarsden, you could have drilled them to 1.44MB ;)
<jmarsden> bioterror: I think I only had a 720k floppy *drive* in the relevant PC :)
<bioterror> :-)
<ich7x64> Well, I'm going to reboot... again.  Now that I know it's software... well, really, I use the smaller monitor for vlc (TMF mixes are nice. ;p) or with hexer open in a full screen term, so... it actually might be better only having openbox (with nothing else) running on it.
<ich7x64> Thanks again for the help guys; i appreciate it. Have a great evening!
<jmarsden> ich7x64: You're welcome.
<poltak> hey guys. got a quick question about a bug that happened to me this morning trying lubuntu
<poltak> not really a fan of ubuntu but I love lubuntu, and decided to give the new 11.04 a try on my netbook this morning
<poltak> anyway, it installed perfectly and ran perfectly
<poltak> until I connected to wifi
<poltak> then i got kernel panic
<poltak> ...
<bioterror> what's your wifi chipset
<poltak> and then I tried to connect to a different wifi hotspot and it happened again
<poltak> It's on an eee pc 1001px (r101 in some regions), so I'm pretty sure it uses some kind of atheros chipset
<bioterror> lspci or lsusb
<bioterror> should tell it
<bioterror> depends where it is connected
<poltak> yep, I'll do that in a sec
<bioterror> |grep Network
<poltak> yep, atheros AR2427
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linux/+bug/762496
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 762496 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "atheros wifi cards cause kernel panic when connecting to wpa2 secured wifi networks" [Medium,Fix committed]
<poltak> Thought it might be something wrong with the kernel, so I tried connecting it via ethernet once I got home, but then realised ethernet drivers don't work ootb :P
<poltak> (to update)
<poltak> oh lovely
<bioterror> change wpa2 to wpa or even wep with mac filtering, hahaha
<poltak> so "fix committed" means it's not yet fixed, yes?
<bioterror> The new proposed kernel 2.6.38-9 seems to fix the problem, no more kernel panic for now...
<poltak> strange, I was running a fairly up-to-date 2.6.38-* kernel on Arch distro on it before and never had these issues
<poltak> but yeah, I suppose there's not much to help it other than updating
<jmarsden> poltak: "Fix committed" means the fix has been created but not yet released to the general Ubuntu-using public, basically.
<bioterror> use ppa
<poltak> oh oh I see, I'll check that out now :)
<poltak> thanks for your help and responses guys
<callaghan> Hi everyone. I've just installed Lubuntu 11.04 and it's cool so far. One thing, though: Is it possible to move the window buttons to the left side like they are in Ubuntu? I'm just so used to it.
<bioterror> oh just like in OS X
<callaghan> bioterror: Exactly :)
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> dunno if that's possible with obconf
<bioterror> as ex-os x user I never liked that
<callaghan> bioterror: It took a long time for mee too to get used to it, but now I move to the wrong side of the window every time. Thanks for the obconf command, I'll take a look if some setting is in there.
<bioterror> there's button configuration
<bioterror> not so sure if it moves anything
<bioterror> might just change orders
<callaghan> bioterror: Yeah, thanks. In obconf/appearance/button order, just enter "CMILN" and it's like OS X. Thanks :)
<yoshi_> hej, can I ask for support. from the live cd startx won't work but it comes with a gui, doesnt it?
<phillw> live cd comes with gui
<yoshi_> well it says failed to load module nvidia (module does not exist, 0)
<phillw> do you have nvidea graphics?
<yoshi_> yeah, thats to new?
<phillw> which version of lubuntu are you running?
<yoshi_> newst one, just downloaded to see how it is
<phillw> yoshi_: have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742952 that should get you up and running, it is very clearly written, so should be easy to follow.
<yoshi_> thanks for this threat. I will definitely come back to that when i install it ;)
<andygraybeal> yay official! hooray
<andygraybeal> i wonder if they will retire xubuntu!
<sagaci> no
<poltak> sagaci: why you tell me this?
<szczur> hi guys
<bioterror> hi sz
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
<bioterror> are you from tahiti or what?
<szczur> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Nope, I wish I was from Hawaii thou
<Ahmuck> is there a way to set tab length in the story editor?
<Timo_> Ahmuck: isn't there a file in the .config folder where you can set stuff like that?
<lubuntu_lover> hi there. how do i install firefox (or anything else) on lubuntu? where can i find the software center?
<Ahmuck> Timo_: sorry, wrong channel.  i meant scribus
<Timo_> well same thing relaly
<Timo_> if there is a config entry, you can change it, if not, probablyt not :p
<winsen1> hello everybody
<winsen1> how can i see my partition type? i mean if it is on fat, ext3 or ext4...etc ; thank you
<winsen1> what's the command line?
<bioterror> sudo blkid
<bioterror> for example
<bioterror> df -hT
<winsen1> <bioterror>hi, thank you for answer, unfortunly it doesn't work
<bioterror> how so
<bioterror> explain
<bioterror> sad157@dopethrone:~% sudo blkid                        .:21:21:31 on 11-05-16:.
<bioterror> /dev/sda1: LABEL="Windows" UUID="3EE0E0DEE0E09D81" TYPE="ntfs"
<winsen1> it says df needs an argumant "t"
<bioterror> and df -hT works
<bioterror> notice the CAPITAL T
<bioterror> which means type
<winsen1> yes it works now thank you very mutch
<winsen1> with capital T
<winsen1> but only on root
<winsen1> without sudo
<winsen1> i mean i should be superuser to use this command, it's ok thanks
<bioterror> blkid requires sudo
<bioterror> df does not
<winsen1> <bioterror> but "sudo bllkid" doesn't work
<bioterror> blkid
<winsen1> yes blkid works only on superuser
<winsen1> both on superuser
<winsen1> with "blkid" comand we've  UUID information add, but i personnly i prefer "df -hT" presentation
<winsen1> <bioterror>are you there man?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> reading about acpid
<winsen1> sorry what 's acpid?
<bioterror> !acpi
<bioterror> !acpid
<bioterror> haa
<bioterror> bot doesnt know
<bioterror> ACPID is a completely flexible, totally extensible daemon for delivering ACPI events. It listens on a file (/proc/acpi/event) and when an event occurs, executes programs to handle the event. The programs it executes are configured through a set of configuration files, which can be dropped into place by packages or by the admin.
<winsen1> <bioterror>thanks for information
<winsen1> can you tell me witch is best magazine computer? 2 or 3
<bioterror> winsen1, I dont understand that question
<winsen1> sorry my english is so bad, i am searching for best "computer magazine
<bioterror> why? :D
<bioterror> you can read omgbuntu :D
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> It's pretty much the best there is about Ubuntu indeed
<winsen1> omgbuntu?
<winsen1> is it special for ubuntu ?
<bioterror> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<winsen1> ok, you didn't answer me, i am asking you if it's special for ubuntu magazine?
<MrChrisDruif> Not a magazine, online newssite
<winsen1> ok, thank you
<winsen1> but it's specialy for ubuntu, is it?
<bioterror> there's Linux journal on some other
<bioterror> 90's magazines
<bioterror> they just offers you news from the past
<winsen1> ok, i see, you mean there's no magazine as i am searchin, do you?
<winsen1> or newwsite
<winsen1> sorry newssite but for all systems
<winsen1> anyway, can you tell me with command can show me IP adress under (linux, windows, Mac OS X)?
<bioterror> ifconfig
<gomiboy> linux/osx = ifconfig windows = ipconfig
<winsen1> i wonder if that exist
<bioterror> gomiboy, rather *nix
<winsen1> i mean only one command for all system
<gomiboy> bioterror: i wanted to be question specific :3
<gomiboy> the one ring to rule them all? ;)
<bioterror> !man | winsen1
<ubot5> winsen1: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<winsen1> i've had this question  on exam;  = echo $IP under php program
<winsen1> but i don't understand why they 've given this question, cause on linux, or windows or Mac doesn't have php by default...
<winsen1> <bioterror>do you agree with me?
<bioterror> why my school gave me a practice to write a windows script ;)
<winsen1> <bioterror>sorry, i dont understand , what do you mean
<Ahmuck> ifconfig
<Ahmuck> will show you the ip address
<head_victim> gilir: let me know when you're finished on the "todo" page ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<gilir> head_victim, you can go, I'll wait for the next edit :)
<head_victim> Cool I take 2 mins at most
<head_victim> I'm done, NEXT! :)
<winsen1> <Ahmuck>hi, only for linux
<phillw> head_victim: thanks, I'm just back on WW3 at the moment :/
<head_victim> phillw: no worries mate, just making sure you didn't have plans for it that would make my change not work
 * Newk discovers lxshortcut
#lubuntu 2011-05-17
<nit-wit> using lubuntu natty what is the save session settings protocol
<semitones> what does it mean that lubuntu is moving to gtk3+?
<semitones> s/+//
<palhmbs> there is a key combination in vim that doesn't work with lxterminal - using CTRL-w then CTRL-q used to close a file, not any more
<palhmbs> can somebody explain the weirdness I've been experiencing between terminals from 10.10 and 11.04?
<palhmbs> mrxvt with lubuntu / 11.04 has totally screwed vim :(
<bioterror> everybody has moved to rxvt-unicode ;)
<palhmbs> especially cut and paste
<palhmbs> your telling me that mrxvt doesn't support unicode, i don't believe it.
<palhmbs> I thought unicode support has been around for awhile, in lot's of terminals
<bioterror> Q:  Does mrxvt support UTF-8 locale/encoding method?
<bioterror> A:  Not now. This is a planned work and hopefully will be supported in the next
<bioterror>     development branch (0.5.x).
<palhmbs> I liked mrxvt cause I could setup key shortcuts eg CTRL-SHIFT-2 / 3 to run vim / ssh or whatever, in a new tab.
<palhmbs> frak, i don't need UTF-8 support, as long as cut & paste works ( like it did, before I upgraded )
<palhmbs> oh, well, life goes on - I guess I live with lxterminal until MRXVT get their act together....
<palhmbs> though I thought it was a almost dead / dead project
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you could try terminator?
<bioterror> but I like urxvt, I have clickable urls and so on
<bioterror> I have tabbed urxvt now on my screen
<Ascavasaion> Hello.  how would an AMD 900MHz, 184Mb RAM, and 20Gb system run with Lubuntu.  Will it even run?
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, sure it will
<bioterror> but get more RAM
<bioterror> it wont hurt
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: thank you... I have no more RAM :(
<bioterror> you need to scavenge :D
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: I booted the installation CD, and it has been "loading" for about 1/2 an hour... not sure if it has hung or what.  The little row of dots that alternate under the Lubuntu logo are still movning.  Any advice?
<bioterror> press esc or spacebar
<Ascavasaion> ESC or Spacebar do nothing.
<bioterror> you should see under the beautiful plymouth
<bioterror> reboot and try again
<Ascavasaion> the 5 little dots just keep alternating.
<Ascavasaion> Okay, rebooted and opted for Install Ubuntu... now we wait again.
<jmarsden> Ascavasaion and bioterror, will the GUI installer run OK in 184 MB??  Maybe you should try the "install from mini.iso, then add lubuntu-desktop" approach?
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, if that doesnt do the trick
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> !mini | Ascavasaion
<ubot5> Ascavasaion: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bioterror> I was just going to suggest
<jmarsden> :)
<Ascavasaion> Pity the Linux distro does not run the old text installer as default.
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I feel the same
<poltak> why don
<poltak> why isn't Java jdk packaged with lbuntu?
<bioterror> thank god we have gentoo and arch linux
<bioterror> poltak, becouse propietary
<poltak> what about openjdk entiety of free?
<bioterror> it is
<poltak> entirely*
<bioterror> and if someone needs to develop java, they can fetch the jdk
<bioterror> I assume
<poltak> can  it be packed with lubuntu?
<Ascavasaion> Should I go 10.04?  Or stick with the 11.04?
<bioterror> jmarsden, I have set my lubuntu-desktop mails go to gmail and I have pushmail to my phone
<bioterror> I hear all the time *ding* :d
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, go with the latest
<jmarsden> bioterror: :)
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Okies
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, when you have that installed, you say "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends" without "" ofkooz
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Braggart :)
<jmarsden> poltak: There is not really room left on the CD for developer-only tools, and any "spare" space will probably be used for more language packs instead of new packages.
<bioterror> jmarsden, should I add to faq a guide how to make --no-install-recommends always on?
<jmarsden> bioterror: I'm not sure... we are trying to get lubuntu-desktop to "work" with recommends ; we need it to work that way for the official Ubuntu build system, it seems.
<jmarsden> So adding a FAQ entry might be unnecessary fairly soon...
<bioterror> it's okay for another programs too :P
<jmarsden> You can add it to the FAQ, it shouldn't hurt anything; but it is just one more "unusual" thing to do that makes using Lubuntu seem hard or strange to newcomers...
<bioterror> even debian needs that on server installation
<poltak> jmarsden: java is everywhere!
<jmarsden> poltak: Really? :)  Then find it inside your keyboard (you said it was everywhere!!) and download it from there into your Lubuntu machine :) :)
<poltak> It isn't in my keyboard marsden! I got a really old keyboard
<jmarsden> poltak: BTW, good luck finding Java on your Windows CDs :)
<jmarsden> Even new ones :)
<poltak> I don't have any windows CDs! They're way too expensive
<poltak> What about evolution mail? Anyone use that?
<jmarsden> So its not in your keyboard, and it is not in your windows CDs... I suspect it is not really "everywhere" :)
<poltak> it is! It says on oracle site, you hero
<jmarsden> poltak: evolution is a very large program, Lubuntu is more intended for smaller less memory hungry apps :)
<poltak> back to the matter at hand
<jmarsden> Just because it says something on a web site, does not make it true :)
<poltak> I'm talking about use in general. Anyone use evolution mail?
<Ascavasaion> "chroot: can't execute 'dpkg-divert': Input/output error.
<jmarsden> poltak: This is #lubuntu ... for Lubuntu support.
<poltak> do you heard of java marsden?
<jmarsden> Ascavasaion: Sounds like either the install CD or your hard drive has issues.
<Ascavasaion> jmarsden: Sigh.
<jmarsden> poltak: I program in it and have packaged Java apps, so yes.  But that is not really on topic here.
<poltak> Right, I'm gonna pretend you're not here anymore
<Ascavasaion> Okay, burning the mini.iso.
<bioterror> poltak, no. evolution is gnome integrated and filters doesnt work that good
<poltak> oh that explains why it's on every bloody gnome distro I try out
<poltak> do the lubuntu site have a request section?
<bioterror> we have discussions about requests soon
<poltak> I'm gonna request openjdk
<poltak> does lubuntu not come with ANY proprietary software?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> you have to enable partner repo for that
<poltak> but it's not considered free because of the ubuntu repos right?
<jmarsden> Some restricted drivers, maybe?
<poltak> a free distro, I mean
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/our-philosophy
<poltak> I'm not allowed to click links
<bioterror> why not?
<bioterror> spreading word of opensource software is spreading word of communism!
<poltak> last time I did I ruined gran's laptop
<bioterror> really
<poltak> but that was an msn link
<poltak> also, opensource software isn't communism
<Ascavasaion> Mini.iso is also giving me trouble now... sigh.  Puppylinux runs fine on this machine with a Frugal install.  HOwcome Ubuntu will not even boot into the installation media?
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, any errors?
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: froze on loading vmlinuz or something.  I have since rebooted... again.
<bioterror> hmmm
<Ascavasaion> Okay, trying with Mini.iso again.  I opted for first option... Install.  CDROM is reading like crazy and initial installation menu has not disappeared.
<Ascavasaion> got an error... but it disappeared... EDD Error: something something Sector something .... sound slike the hard disk is dodgy or the disc.  I just burnt the disc.  Argh!  Why can it not just work.  Sheesh.
<poltak> what's you guys favourite thing about lubuntu?
<Ascavasaion> poltak: Um... not installing it, that is for sure heehhe
<poltak> Why is this hard for you?
<Ascavasaion> poltak: Because the installer is dying on me ehhe
<poltak> stop laughing or you'd be wise to not belief it
<Ascavasaion> huh?
<poltak> just drop it
<poltak> brb I need to do some networking maintenance and repairs (I'm network administrator of my house)
<Ascavasaion> Oooooooookay.
<Ascavasaion> Turns out it was a dodgy burn :)  EDD error = dodgy CD heeh  Reburnt it on the XP machine and it is installing now :)
<poltak> Ascavasaion: you can never trust XP
<Ascavasaion> Does mini.iso install X Windows, etc.?
<poltak> Ascavasaion: nope
<Ascavasaion> Oh :(
<Ascavasaion> Okay.
<poltak> Ascavasaion: tell me you've got it working
<Ascavasaion> poltak: It is downloading stuff off the Internet now :)
<poltak> good lad. You can thank me later
<Ascavasaion> poltak: HAHA!
<Ascavasaion> It crashed... Installing The Base system failed.  :(
<poltak> That's not my fault!
<Ascavasaion> I never said it was your fault.
<poltak> you basically implied it. It's recorded now anyway
<Ascavasaion> HA HA HA!  Nonsense.
<poltak> If I get an email from the administrators I'm giving them the timestamp so they can come check the records from then
<poltak> I didn't do anything wrong
<MrChrisDruif> What's going on?
<poltak> basically accused of breaking some guys system
<MrChrisDruif> Aha...only if you suggested third party PPA's etc then you MIGHT get blamed, otherwise your probably safe :)
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<poltak> I didn't even do that!!! :( seriously feel like crap now
<MrChrisDruif> Cheer up poltak
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif: He is talking crap.
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know what happened fully, so just chill :P
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif: I am chilled hehe  Either we have a language problem and he misunderstood what I said, or he is playing the fool.
<poltak> :( shit I used to think you guys were the coolest but not any more
 * Ascavasaion shuts up.
<MrChrisDruif> poltak; We're not accusing you of anything, what's wrong?
<poltak> MrChrisDruif: I just think I'm gonna have to go for another walk to get this off my chest
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, have a nice walk :)
<poltak> It's bloody freezing so I won't!
<MrChrisDruif> Southern hemisphere?
<Ascavasaion> Which is lighter... Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<kalithlev> Lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Ascavasaion; I'm not sure, I haven't tested. But in my experience is Lubuntu lighter then Xubuntu
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif: Aaaah, thank you.
<Ahmuck> Lubuntu for now
<Ahmuck> rofl, that guy sounds like he's had a little to much of something
<Ahmuck> why don't i ever get here to join the fun at the right time
<Ahmuck> :(
<kalithlev> hm, is it possible to get the "Extract here" thing in pcmanfm to create a folder with the archive name?
<Soupermanito> why the lubuntu homepage doesnt lead you to the torrent?
<mikeatvillage> Hi, is there a gui I can use to enter details of my proxy for internet access
<mikeatvillage> I've just install the gnome network tools but it's not in there
<bioterror> seems like we have a faq material in here
<bioterror> cromium-browser --proxy-server=host:port
<bioterror> chromium-browser even
<bioterror> man chromium-browser
<bioterror> and /proxy
<bioterror> for searching proxy settings
<mikeatvillage> bioterror: Thanks. I thought the browsers used the "system settings"
<bioterror> np ;)
<bioterror> actually that's ridiculous thing
<mikeatvillage> bioterror: I was looking for a gui that would edit /etc/environment for me
<bioterror> gilir, ^^ proxy case
<gilir> bioterror, lxproxy in the Lubuntu PPA ?
<mikeatvillage> bioterror: PPA ?
<bioterror> gilir, is that going to be moved to official repos too?
<gilir> bioterror, it's not planned in the short term
<Keutelgebakje> noob question: can I install lubuntu without losing everything here on my windows drive? I only have one partition, so can I make an etx4 partiton for lubuntu without having to format everything?
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> there's option "install side-by-side"
<Keutelgebakje> really? when booting from the installation cd?
<Keutelgebakje> and all my data will be safe?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> yes
<Keutelgebakje> thank you, that's what I needed to know:)
<bioterror> I can dig you a screenshot .D
<mikeatvillage> I did a 'side-by-side' last week and it all worked perfectly
<Keutelgebakje> well I used to have linux mint before this and I know mint could do that too somehow, but I've never tried it :P
<bioterror> http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TWzh8Z786xI/AAAAAAAADNw/8lXqgCMgicY/ubuntu11.04-installer.png
<kosaidpo> hello people ; ]
<Keutelgebakje> it says there "alongside an exsisting copy of Ubuntu", but same goes for windows I understand?
<bioterror> yes
<Keutelgebakje> awesome
<bioterror> that shot was to demonstrate that you can even upgrade your existing installation with new ubiquity
<Keutelgebakje> allright :D
<Keutelgebakje> well I'm curious about lubuntu, looks quite good. I used to have mint 9, worked like a charm, but when I updated to 10 all hell broke loose haha
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> mint is not designed to be upgraded from working installation
<bioterror> they like to have a fresh new installation
<bioterror> that's why they have made those backup softwares :D
<twizta> lubuntu works great on my old aspire one.
<Keutelgebakje> well, we shall see, thanks for your help everyone :)
<Keutelgebakje> time to install, bye
<mikeatvillage> gilir: I've found the lubuntu-control-center and downloaded it but get a dependency error "python < 2.7  :-(
<mikeatvillage> gilir: and all the pages I google for lkproxy do not seem to have a download :-((
<kosaidpo> mikeatvillage: update ur python then
<mikeatvillage> According to Synaptic I have python 2.7.1.0
<kosaidpo> mikeatvillage: but pythin now its at v 3 :D
<kosaidpo> python.org
<mikeatvillage> Thanks, I'll go there and see what I can do :-)
<kosaidpo> mikeatvillage: : ]
<gomiboy> pay attention that they changed apis with python 3... not all programs written with python <2.7 will work... just saying :3
<mikeatvillage> Oh...
<mikeatvillage> I've installed 3.2 now ...
<mikeatvillage> Ah, still getting the dependency error even now I have python 3.2 :-(
<bonny> how do i install java it says it has no installation candidate
<MrChrisDruif> bonny; Search for java in synaptic
<bonny> ok
<bonny> i need jdk to run minecraft
<MrChrisDruif> jdk? Not jre?
<bonny> i have jre
<bonny> have u used minecraft before
<MrChrisDruif> Nope, but jre = Java Runtime Environment, that why I thought you'd needed that
<bonny> but i think i have java
<bonny> runtime environment
<bonny> i only need to know how to sart up minecraft cuz it needs java it works online but online wheneer i click it opens the menu thats why im installing the non browser version
<bonny> but i extracted the file and i dont no how to open it with java
<bonny> on internet section i have : sun java 6 web start
<bonny> on  preferences i have: open jdk java 6 policy tool
<bonny> and sun java 6 plugin control panel and sun java 6 policy tool
<gomiboy> bonny: if it's a .jar you have to write in a terminal: java -jar filename
<bonny> ok
<bonny> bonny@bonny-desktop:~$ java -jar minecraft.jar
<bonny> Unable to access jarfile minecraft.jar
<bonny> bonny@bonny-desktop:~$
<bonny> its says unable to access
<gomiboy> you have it on your home dir?
<bonny> wat is dir?
<bonny> u mean computer
<bonny> ya i have it on my home computer
<gomiboy> bonny: your home directory (dir) is where all your files resides
<bonny> so.... yep so any other ideas mrchrisdruif
<bonny> i have it on my desktop
<bonny> /home/bonny/Desktop thats where i have it
<gomiboy> then "cd Desktop" before executing java -jar
<MrChrisDruif> gomiboy; Thanks
<bonny> how do i do that just type cd desktop ?
<gomiboy> MrChrisDruif: for what? :P
<bonny> on terminal?
<MrChrisDruif> bonny; Yup
<MrChrisDruif> cd ~/Desktop
<bonny> oh ok
<gomiboy> bonny: commands are case sensitive... as MrChrisDruif says :D
<bonny> it still says unable to acces
<bonny> thats why it makes me think if i have java jdk
<bonny> i have it as a executable file too
<gomiboy> ok, type "ls -l" and paste here the line with your .jar
<MrChrisDruif> Or post the entire outcome on paste.ubuntu.com
<bonny> ok its cool i got it too work
<bonny> i type java then i did java -jar minecraft
<bonny> tthanks guys
<bonny> gomiboy and mr chrisdruif thanks its been days since i tried to open this thing lol thanks :)
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome
#lubuntu 2011-05-18
<ch0kee> hi
<ch0kee> I'm a bit unfamiliar with lubuntu: I have installed sqldeveloper through alien (was rpm). It works well, so I would like to add it to the LXPanel menu, within a new Category, like "Sql tools -> Sql developer". I ran through the wiki, but didn't find the solution. How can I do that ? (so: config file and syntax of categories and items of lxpanel menu)
<ch0kee> I found the solution (if anybody else faces) here :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ .I should have read that :)
<fcuk112> if i want to run lubuntu on a portable usb pendrive, is this the way to go? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<fcuk112> i tried unetbootin with amd64 iso but it wouldn't boot into the graphical UI
<palhmbs> fcuk112, I just installed lubuntu 11.04 on a 4Gb USB drive with usb-creator -- works awesome.
<fcuk112> palhmbs, cool i'll try that
<palhmbs> just check to make sure it's FAT32 - is all
<fcuk112> tempted to buy a 16gb usb3 drive now :)
<biffbaxter> Ive used unetbootin several times and it always has worked like a charm
<fcuk112> maybe i set my persistent storage too high?
<fcuk112> as a guideline, how much space do you configure for persistence?
<biffbaxter> I have not typically used unetbootin for a persistent system. I use it to image machines with no CDROM. Have you tried to simply try it with no persistent just for a test?
<fcuk112> i will try it
<fcuk112> but wanted to kind of use it as a portable dev environment
<palhmbs> fcuk112, you should look into getting a portable SSD drive, somthing with a higher bus speed than USB, or maybe USB 3.0.
<palhmbs> that'd be better than relying on a Flash based cheapo pendrive, once you've used up your read/write cycles that'd be the end of your dev enviroment.
<fcuk112> icic...  good point
<poltak> what's your favourite thing about lubuntu?
<kalithlev> does unetbootin work with the lubuntu iso? i can't get my usb drive to boot
<bioterror> kalithlev, did you make ext2?
<bioterror> I did last sunday
<bioterror> I formatted my usb stick to ext2, and executed unetbootin and clicked to install 11.04
<bioterror> no problems
<kalithlev> i'm unfortunately on windows :(
<bioterror> you have latest unetbootin from their site?
<kalithlev> yes
<kalithlev> trying "Universal USB installer" now
<kalithlev> stuck using windows at work, which i'm trying to rectify!
<bioterror> why
<Unit193> This is nice for Windows users http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/home
 * bioterror has nothing against windows @ work
<bioterror> atleast I have working citrix connection and no problems with outlook
<bioterror> I dont have to play around with OWA
<Unit193> bioterror: Davmail... What version of windows?
<bioterror> XP ofcourse! ;D
<bioterror> I would like to use Cairo shell
<bioterror> but XP is too old :(
<Unit193> bbLean? Samurize?
<bioterror> bblean wasnt that good
<bioterror> neither is litestep :D
<Unit193> bbLean is lightweight... :D
<bioterror> samuraize could be teh thing ;)
<bioterror> bb4win is rather dead?
<bioterror> http://cameo.binarybums.com/
<bioterror> that looks awesome
<Unit193> bbLean does seem dead (But maybe the best one...)
<bioterror> check that cameo
<bioterror> it's alive!
<MrChrisDruif> ...it's....alive?
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<bioterror> I'll take shell package!
<kalithlev> i get "failed to load fglrx (module does not exist)" when running the lubuntu live cd
<bioterror> tried to load propietary ati driver
<kalithlev> shouldn't it fall back to the radeon driver?
 * Linatux says hi!
<bioterror> hi Linatux
<Linatux> Unity-refugee here
<kalithlev> same!
<bioterror> why didnt you take xubuntu? :)
<bioterror> but yeah, we expected that to happen
<bioterror> even tho people can still run vanilla buntu in Classic Mode
<Linatux> yeah - still running gnome2 on a couple of machines
<Linatux> running lubuntu here off a 4Gb USB, set up as live. Works rather nicely!
<kalithlev> arent they removing ubuntu classic in 11.11?
<Linatux> yep
<Linatux> want to decide on an alternative before then
<kalithlev> i can't for the life of me get my usb drive to boot on my other machine
<bioterror> I think xubuntu is best alternative for a ubuntu classic
<Linatux> will check out xubuntu - lubuntu seems nice enough. A little plain, but certainly snappy
<bioterror> yep
<Linatux> & can fit all I normally need on a 4Gb USB key :-)
<bioterror> xfce4 is more close to what ubuntu used to be
<poltak> they're removing add lubuntu in 11.10
<Linatux> time to go - spotcha's
<kalithlev> how can i get xapian to work in synaptic? i tried installing apt-xapian-index, but i still don't get the instant search box
<kalithlev> nm, installed all the recommended packages for synaptic and now i get it, hurray
<MrChrisDruif> kalithlev; You read the Release Note I wrote about it? :D
<head_victim> MrChrisDruif: I think it needs more than just the apt-xapian
<MrChrisDruif> head_victim; If you install apt-xapian-index it wants to install another dependency that's not already installed
<MrChrisDruif> And it's also needs to index one time completely
<head_victim> Ah fair enough, I never really understood the use case for the quick search and apt-xapian is the first thing I remove on older, slower computer ;)
<head_victim> Renders most older computers completely useless for 5 - 10 minutes or more every time it runs.
<bioterror> and what's the point?
<bioterror> you get same stuff from it as you get from apt-cache
<head_victim> bioterror: or just hit "search" if you want it in synaptic ;)
<bioterror> sounds more like inventing wheel again
<head_victim> I don't mind it on computers it doesn't cripple but I've never actually used it
<MrChrisDruif> I like it...
<MrChrisDruif> But then again, I'm not really target audience for Lubuntu ;)
<bioterror> who is? :D
<bioterror> does it require that part of your brains gets removed? :D
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; I think it does ;)
<bioterror> :-)
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I have installed a new hard drive in an old portable
<bioterror> now you can gather a bigger pr0n colletion <3 ;)
<silverarrow> and happen to install the previous version of lubuntu
<silverarrow> I can lol
<bioterror> nothing wrong with the 10.10 ;)
<bioterror> but sure we recommend 11.04
<silverarrow> however, I am more likely to download other films lol
<silverarrow> is it possible to update, or will I get Ubuntu then?
<silverarrow> lubuntu, works well on this one
<bioterror> yes it is
<silverarrow> better than anything really
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade
<silverarrow> from terminal I see
<bioterror> oh well, who needs GUI? ;)
<silverarrow> I have already noticed the upgrade from the default manager
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> yeah, terminal is nice
<bioterror> more resources for browsing web when using terminal, you dont waste resources for drawing [====   ] progress bar :D
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> I think opera will download from terminal, but not from package manager
<silverarrow> that is weird
<silverarrow> or at least download from site
<silverarrow> I used to have open office, but lubuntu came default with ABI, so I am going to give it a try
<bioterror> libreoffice is present, openoffice is past
<silverarrow> oh?
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libre_Office
<silverarrow> so you would recommend libre
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> I shall have to try it
<bioterror> I would instead of OpenOffice
<bioterror> but if you're low on resources (you have ancient computer) I would suggest AbiWord then
<MrChrisDruif> If you want something like an complete Office Suite, I would recommend LibreOffice over OpenOffice.org
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> however, I shall down load libreoffice on my regular computer
<silverarrow> or other, I tend to use both these days
<head_victim> I don't get the libre office thing, open office hasn't actually done anything to close up yet has it?
<bioterror> head_victim, oracle is still bad and libre is the thing atm
<head_victim> I just never understand these sudden shifts in flavours of the month for non apparent reasons. I still don't comprehend how cares about the ask ubuntu website when launchpad answers goes unloved.
<head_victim> I guess I'm not cool enough to understand all the sudden changes. I mustn't be subbed to the correct mailing lists ;)
<bioterror> no sudden shift
<head_victim> See that's probably the problem, to me it seemed like it was
<bioterror> head_victim, oracle purchased sun microsystem around 2009 or something cant remember
<bioterror> then they shut off open solaris project
<bioterror> and closed most valuable service from people: Sun Solve
<bioterror> not closed
<bioterror> but you have access to there if you have service plan
<bioterror> and people didnt like those acts, especially that open solaris
<kalithlev> What's the best way to execute ssh-add after I've logged in?
<kalithlev> i made a .desktop file and put it in .config/autostart, it's perfect!
<bioterror> kalithlev, sshd-add?
<bioterror> ssh-add?
<kalithlev> adds my private ssh key to the agent
<kalithlev> so i don't have to type my super long passphrase all the time!
<bioterror> hmmm?
<bioterror> I dont get
<bioterror> kalithlev, why dont you create ssh key and cat it to remote server
<bioterror> you dont have to use password while loggingin
<bioterror> and you have tab completion on remote server while using scp
<kalithlev> my private key has a passphrase, i need to unlock it once when i get passwordless logins
<kalithlev> then I get*
<kristian_> phillw, hey
<kristian_> the rest of you, also hey
<phillw> hi kristian_
<Unit193> Howdy phillw, kristian_
<Paintman> When is expected Lubuntu 11.04 alternate to be released?
<phillw> Paintman: I'm not too sure, they are busy with 11.10 at the moment. There is a minimal install for 11.04
<Paintman> Ok I'll try it.
<phillw> have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GetLubuntu
<bioterror> !mini | Paintman
<ubot5> Paintman: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Paintman> Nice!
<Paintman> So what is the difference between Minimal CD and Alternate CD?
<bioterror> Paintman, minimal is minimal
<bioterror> it just install basic ubuntu without any X11
<Paintman> ok
<bioterror> you can then build your wanted system or just take the easy way and say "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<kristian_> Paintman, I just installed from it, it is neat
<Paintman> :)
<kristian_> I just got openbox and the cairo dock, though.... no "full desktop"
<bioterror> who configures my acpid
<bioterror> should run suspend when battery level reaches ~5%
<silverarrow> hi again
<silverarrow> I just did the upgrade
<silverarrow> and it seem to work fine
<silverarrow> except now I am stuck with login with password
<bioterror> put your credentials? ;)
<Unit193> silverarrow: Is that your question? There is a nice FAQ to fix that
<silverarrow> there is?
<silverarrow> I shall google for it
<silverarrow> and it's not really a problem
<silverarrow> I like the new version
<Unit193> silverarrow: Autologin?
<silverarrow> yes, I would pefer that
<silverarrow> prefer
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<silverarrow> do you know chromium well? it has a popup for traslation that I can not get rid of ?
<bioterror> "do not translate english"
<bioterror> or something like that
<silverarrow> hmm...
<MrChrisDruif> silverarrow; I know Chromium pretty well...what's precisely the matteR?
<silverarrow> I get a popup-line that asks if I want it translated
<bioterror> and you choose that it should not translate pages in english
<silverarrow> and it seems there is no way to disable it
<bioterror> if that's the case
<silverarrow> yes,that would be great, and norwegian
<silverarrow> is it a question that come with every knew page I open, and I have to choose "no" for ever single one, ever?
<bioterror> choose from the menu
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> do I really have to make a screenshot
<silverarrow> no
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> thanks it work
<silverarrow> works
<bioterror> really
<silverarrow> hi paintman
<Paintman|shoppin> bye
<bioterror> Paintman|shoppin, no away nicks, it's a part of irc etiquette ;)
<Paintman|shoppin> oops
<silverarrow> yes, no it seems straight forward,
<bioterror> you can use /away command ;)
<Paintman|shoppin> ok
<silverarrow> it might have worked all the time, it's just that I thought I turned it off generally, but it pops up for each new language you open
<silverarrow> and I had english, danish, and norwegian, and of  course,  ach has to be taken care of
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> have a nice day
<silverarrow> #hardware
<silverarrow> how do you get an invite to #hardware ?
<bioterror> does that have something to do with lubuntu?
<silverarrow> well, I did make an atempt to install lubuntu on my "new" (used) portable. Something happened and I cannot boot at all, not even the pre stage where you choose boot options and enter BIOS, totally black?
<silverarrow> at first it worked fine with a test version of windows 7
<silverarrow> I'm shore it has anything to do with lubuntu,
<silverarrow> or if it's something nasty they have added to make people buy and register Windows 7
<silverarrow> I thought the guys there might have an idea how to trouble shoot the issue
<silverarrow> "totally black screen on boot up",
<bioterror> take battery out, press power button for 10 seconds, put battery back in and try to boot
<bioterror> mystical trick for thinkpads for example
<silverarrow> ...right away
<silverarrow> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<silverarrow> it worked
<silverarrow> Thanks :- )
<bioterror> np
<silverarrow> a new trick, and noted
<Soupermanito> im trying to make a booteable liveusb using UNetbootin, using a lubuntu 11.04 and a 4gb kingston device, and it stops at 12 of 185 files 6% and does nothing
<silverarrow> it's a  intel duo core 2, with 1 GB  Ram
<silverarrow> I thought it might run Ubuntu well if I got 2GB RAM, toem tends to run slow
<Soupermanito> aparentlyit copying filesystem.squash, its normal that it takes so long?
<silverarrow> or I mean Totem tends to like a lot of ram, and is the only media player I can make work with everything
<bioterror> it takes a while
<bioterror> can take 5-15mins
<Soupermanito> ok :) thanks
<Soupermanito> :P they could add a current progress bar besides the overall progress bar
<silverarrow> Thanks again bioterror, regards
<Paintman> hi again :)
<bioterror> wish I could somehow figure out how to do image so that it could be dd'd
<bioterror> it would be awesum!
<silverarrow> is there a way to make vlc default flash player?
<silverarrow> it runs more smoothly on a computer I  have than adobe
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> it wont play in browser your flash videos
#lubuntu 2011-05-19
<Rob_____> Hello all! It is the official chat of lubuntu?
<Rob_____> :(
<KM0201> hmm,
<phillw> KM0201: he is the correct room now :)
<KM0201> lol
<phillw> *he is in*
<poltak> anyone have problem with lubuntu?
<KM0201> nope.. :)
<KM0201> u?
<KM0201> poltak:
<poltak> KM0201: does lubuntu have the software store?
<KM0201> not by default.. i think you can install it if you want it though
<KM0201> it has synaptic
<poltak> hmm what distro do you use?
<KM0201> lubuntu
<KM0201> 11.04
<poltak> I use Arch
<poltak> I would like lubntu because it is nice fast and good for old hardware
<KM0201> yeah, if you can use arch, you'll figure out ubuntu/lubuntu
<KM0201> !info software-center
<ubot5> software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.1 (natty), package size 451 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<KM0201> so thats an easy install
<KM0201> although i prefer synaptic, software center is available if you want it
<poltak> gran
<poltak> Aynone use SSD?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> i should say, no, i don't
<KM0201> i'm sure someone does
<n0yd> hey guys and girls
<n0yd> Anyone have issues with ccsm not working in lubuntu? it wsorked fine on my regular gnome desktop on same install
<n0yd> \it justy gives me a straace when i try to run
<KM0201> any smart people around?
<Unit193> Rules me out...
<KM0201> lovely
<KM0201> is there a way to use Gksudo, w/ pcmanfm?
<Unit193> :D
<KM0201> here's what happened.
<KM0201> i was just using my laptop, like normal, closed firefox, went to restart it, said there was an unexpected error in an unknown application, it done that on any app i started
<KM0201> so i restarted,
<KM0201> now, i log in at the login screen, it looks like it logs in, then drops back to the log inscreen
<KM0201> im not really concerned w/ fixing the problem (i tried rm'ing Xauthority, etc.
<KM0201> my main issue, is i want to back up /.thunderbird
<KM0201> Unit193: no ideas?
<Unit193> KM0201: Backup .thunderbird? You SFTP it over to another computer or boot off a liveCD
<KM0201> Unit193: i booted a lubuntu live usb... but whenever i access my /home, it says permission denied, so i tried sudo cp... permission denied.
<KM0201> i know gksudo works, cuz i've used it before.
<KM0201> but for some reason... gksudo doesn't get used in lubuntu
<KM0201> its no big deal.. worst that happens is i put ubuntu on a live cd, and do that real quick, then reinstall lubuntu.
<KM0201> i was able to move a couple of movies, etc.. to my backup.. but when i try to back up, say... /.thunderbird   i get no joy
<Unit193> ls -l -a |grep thunder
<KM0201> whats thunder?
<KM0201> !info thunder
<ubot5> Package thunder does not exist in natty
<jmarsden> !info thunderbird | KM0201
<ubot5> KM0201: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 10705 kB, installed size 29608 kB
<jmarsden> Oh, he disappeared ... never mind :)
<head_victim> Hmm is it default to have colours in LXTerminal or is it just some config file I have stored from years ago?
<bioterror> what colors
<head_victim> Dark and light blues
<head_victim> cd /
<head_victim> and then
<head_victim> ls
<bioterror> ls colors
<bioterror> im a zsh user
<head_victim> I was just using the default stuff but it did have some sort of terminal config from a previous install
<bioterror> i have alias for them
<bioterror> it has nothing to do with terminal
<bioterror> its in your bashrc
<bioterror> or profile
<jmarsden> By default, Ubuntu and Lubuntu set alias ls=ls --color=auto    (in .etc/skel/.bashrc
<head_victim> I just modified the bash.rc
<head_victim> I like time and date stamps as well
<head_victim> Takes up a lot more room on the screen but with a 24inch monitor it doesn't really matter
<jmarsden> For a way to see the date/time of last prompt in the window title, you can do things like   PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;`date +%F\ %T` ${USER}@`hostname --fqdn`: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'
<jmarsden> This avoids wasting space in the terminal window itself :)
<head_victim> Thu_19May2011_15:45:59_jared@galapagos:~$
<head_victim> That's my prompt
<head_victim> That being said I have a similar timestamp on IRC
<bioterror> head_victim, would you like to try zsh? ;)
<head_victim> I don't even know what that is bioterror  ;)
<bioterror> head_victim, something beyond bash
<head_victim> I hardly use bash so probably not ;) I'm what you call a "novice end user"
<bioterror> isnt it time to rise above others?
<bioterror> maybe yo
<bioterror> you will understand more why terminal > gui ;)
<head_victim> I already understand terminal > gui for certain thiings it's just I don't use a lot of those things regularly  ;)
<jmarsden> head_victim: my PROMPT_COMMAND makes my window title look something like:   2011-05-18 22:51:55 jonathan@black.jmarsden.org: /home/jonathan/packages/bibledit/main
<jmarsden> But my shell prompt is quite a bit shorter :)
<bioterror> my window title says hmmm
<bioterror> what did it say
<bioterror> it says lots of stuff
<bioterror> like last command, which tty
<bioterror> under screen that does not work ;)
<jmarsden> bioterror: Right, I wrap that setting inside a case statement that checks your $TERM is xterm or rxvt to try to handle that little issue.
 * jmarsden has a .bashrc around 200 lines long... :)
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/weekhat.png
<bioterror> example
<bioterror> tty, folder and last command
<jmarsden> last command is ssh but shows an irc client... shouldn't it show the command that started the irc client??
<bioterror> last command is ssh
<bioterror> to my shell
<jmarsden> OK... you are so paranoid you need to run IRC non-locally?? :)
<bioterror> I run it becouse my cable conenction sucks and oh well
<bioterror> this is kinda free for me ;)
<bioterror> my friend runs webhotel and stuff
<bioterror> and I help when I can with things like moving servers in the middle of the night from cave to another :D
<bioterror> and I have three domains hosted too
<bioterror> and emails there for me, my wife and my parents with unlimited quota
<jmarsden> so I can send you a 5 Exabyte email? :)
<bioterror> first you need to get that ammount of space :D
<bioterror> cat /dev/urandom > ;D
<jmarsden> No, I can write a program to generate it one byte at a time :)
<jmarsden> You need the space to receive it, not to send it :)
<bioterror> but ofcourse I try not to abuse this thing
<head_victim> Nice, I've just lost my mouse pointer, it's invisible but still there sort of
<bioterror> I took it
<head_victim> DAMN YOU
<bioterror> I need more mouse pointers
<head_victim> Might be synergy related
<head_victim> Nope
<head_victim> Damn mouse pointers
<head_victim> Any suggestions on resetting that without a restart of X ?
<bioterror> try lxpanel and mouse icon :P
<head_victim> just killed the lxpanel, it's gone but the pointer hasn't returned :/
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> I need to drink my cup of coffee till end
<bioterror> becouse I ment lxappearance
<bioterror> without lxpanel lxde is rather useless :G
<bioterror> head_victim, you're too trigger happy
<head_victim> No lxappearance here
<head_victim> And I can get my panel back easily enough
<head_victim> Hmm
<head_victim> I'm thinking restarting X might be my only option :/
<head_victim> In which case I may as well reboot for that kernel update as well
<jmarsden> head_victim: Just learn to use the shell instead of a GUI :)
<bioterror> head say in terminal: service lxdm restart ;)
<head_victim> bioterror: does that restart X though?
<bioterror> yeah
<head_victim> HAHAHA I think my mouse batteries died
<head_victim> I found the pointer. It's stationary
<bioterror> :D
<head_victim> On that note I shall go shopping and let it recharge *docks mouse and feels like an idiot*
<bioterror> hahhaha
<bioterror> you at least have that dock
<head_victim> Heh I got my lxpanel back as well though so it's not like I lost anything
<jmarsden> There is no known Lubuntu command to return mouse to dock to recharge dead mouse batteries... you have to do that yourself :)
<bioterror> needs some physical work
<bioterror> move hand
<bioterror> "sudo mv mouse dock"
<poltak> what kind of kernel does lubuntu use? (and please don't say "linux")
<bioterror> 32bit :D
<bioterror> or if you're using that AMD64 test iso
<bioterror> you have 64bit kernel!
<poltak> ...
<bioterror> could you specify more
<poltak> don't
<poltak> Does it use the same kernel as Ubuntu?
<bioterror> there's this generic kernel, then there's PAE-kernel and even realtime kernel
<bioterror> poltak, ofcourse it uses the same kernel as ubuntu, or kubuntu or even the xubuntu uses
<bioterror> we use the same repository
<poltak> don't
<bioterror> the only difference between ubuntu and lubuntu is that candy what you see on your desktop
<poltak> and the name
<bioterror> and bunch of more lightweight applications that's shipped
<bioterror> poltak, but I give you props for that Linux comment ;)
<lighta> hi here, what the command to start lxfe panel again ? start lfce-panel seem not the good one
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<lighta> thx bioterror =)
<bioterror> lighta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ bookmarks it ;)
<lighta> yep eh I found it weird one panel stuck wasn't easy to start app again
<lighta> I mean I used formally xfce, I just add to do right clic then navigate to app but here na ! had to do the way in usr/bin/ lol
<poltak> bioterror: I reject your prop
<head_victim> Hey lookk, my mouse works again now
<bioterror> \o/
<MrChrisDruif> Great head_victim :)
<head_victim> If anyone is ever looking for a good book to buy that wants to learn about linux and sys admin stuff http://www.apress.com/9781430219125 is awesome
<head_victim> It's more beginner than pro but still awesome for learners like me
<head_victim> hmm where can I find bash alias'? I thought I'd fixed the colour problem but find and ls and stuff still have colours :/
<bioterror> /etc/bash.bashrc
<head_victim> Nothing in there at all
<bioterror> really
<head_victim> Well nothing colour related
<bioterror> Thu08:23*<jmarsden> By default, Ubuntu and Lubuntu set alias ls=ls --color=auto    (in .etc/skel/.bashrc
<head_victim> unset color_prompt force_color_prompt
<head_victim> I think that's doing something
<head_victim> Nah found it
<head_victim> Sorry I should look at the whole file first
<bioterror> you should use find!
<head_victim> Yeah was trying to be lazy in nano
<silverarrow> hi
<head_victim> Gday silverarrow
<silverarrow> hi head
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> hi head
<silverarrow> I'm considering downloading opera, or grease monkey, and hopefully make them play youtube videos
<stlsaint> silverarrow: chromium doesnt work?
<bioterror> good luck with Opera
<bioterror> try facebook for example with Opera and you will notice nice CPU load
<silverarrow> it's suppose to be difficult with chromium, but opera and grease monkey are possible
<silverarrow> true lol
<silverarrow> opera is a bit taxing, but fire fox is even worse
<bioterror> I liked MacGyver when he had that pocket knife, but then again Opera is horrible
<silverarrow> yeah, maybe on the very tiny computers
<bioterror> MacGyver did awesome things with this knife, but Opera is a worse in everything
<bioterror> as a browser, as a mail client, as a what ever
<silverarrow> it is?
<bioterror> silverarrow, try midori
<bioterror> give it a chance
<silverarrow> when I did research on the library, and had all kinds of online books, documents and flash streams going, Opera was the only one that never crashed
<silverarrow> in Puppy linux opera ran very smoothly on minimal systems, when fire fox didn't
<silverarrow> but now, I am in lubuntu, so maybe not opera then
<bioterror> Chrome likes RAM
<bioterror> that's for sure
<bioterror> or Chromium
<bioterror> try midori
<silverarrow> chromium works fine, and I have only 1GB right now
<bioterror> did you install midori?
<silverarrow> adobe doesn't run smoothly, but vlc does for some reason
<poltak> midori is lovely
<silverarrow> I am opening package manager ;- )
<bioterror> silverarrow, sudo apt-get install midori
<bioterror> it's that easy ;)
<silverarrow> lol
<bioterror> I yesterday saw once again wacom users
<bioterror> and they said I would never use mouse again if I tried to use wacom for a week
<poltak> bioterror: your point?
<silverarrow> now I have midori
<silverarrow> do you draw a lot?
<bioterror> silverarrow, how does it play?
<bioterror> silverarrow, I dont draw, but those guys downstairs draws
<bioterror> and when I get to their computers, it's like ":D"
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> yeah, it can be fun
<bioterror> you keep that pen above that board and try to click by movign pen down :D
<silverarrow> hmm, midori is veeeryyy slow
<bioterror> is it?
<bioterror> should be fast like greased lightning
<silverarrow> perhaps just the few seconds,
<poltak> silverarrow: you should probably use links if midori's too slow for you
<silverarrow> it seems to run fine now
<bioterror> poltak, +1 ;D
<bioterror> links -g
<silverarrow> I mean, it looks like it was slow only in the very beginning, but not now
<silverarrow> weird thing is that Opera was really quick in Puppy Linux
<bioterror> as I said, try facebook with opera and you will notice that it uses lots of cpu
<bioterror> while chromium for example uses almost nothing at all
<silverarrow> I will
<bioterror> but then again, if I use speedtest.net with chromium
<bioterror> my cpu usage is around 60-80% :D
<bioterror> and I have slow AMD Athlon X2 2.7GHz
<bioterror> seems like I need more cores
<silverarrow> chromium was really bad in puppy, for some reason,
<silverarrow> at least on the computer I had then
<silverarrow> but in lubuntu, it works fine
<silverarrow> I used to like firefox, had it for years, but then I got used to opera,
<silverarrow> on my ubuntu computer I had firefox and xp computer opera
<bioterror> like googles sync more than opera's sync
<bioterror> I get everything synced with chromium and chrome
<bioterror> no big hustle with those
<silverarrow> internet explorer wasn't the best there for a while, but the latest versions have pretty much fixed a lot of problems
<bioterror> it's still slow
<bioterror> no matter what kind of hw you have, it's slow
<bioterror> and I bet IE9 is still a security risk
<silverarrow> yes, a bit slow, especially at startup
<bioterror> (I just picked up a laptop for reinstallation becouse of malmware/virus ;)
<silverarrow> safety is an issu
<bioterror> I
<bioterror> I'm now making new images with chrome and firefox 4 installed
<silverarrow> cool
<silverarrow> is fire fox the safest still?
<bioterror> I dont have any problems with Chrome
<silverarrow> I never had anything in opera, and I had trend micro then
<silverarrow> with the linix distros I have had I never installed antivirus
<bioterror> that's becouse there's only few of them and those are not active
<bioterror> all you have is mostly remote exploits
<bioterror> you need to run those
<bioterror> and some holes in softwares :)
<bioterror> but they get fixed rather fast
<bioterror> you're pretty safe when you're not having open ports to outworld
<bioterror> if you have sshd for example, you just remember to disable root login and have a little more tricky username instead of firstname and password that has big letter, number and has more than 6 marks
<bioterror> small things matters
<silverarrow> noted
<bioterror> and you can install fail2ban or denyhosts
<bioterror> I have denyhosts installed
<silverarrow> I have to google it
<bioterror>  cat /etc/hosts.deny |wc -l
<bioterror> 16885
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> and from the last 4 days
<bioterror> sudo cat /var/log/auth.log |grep refused |wc -l
<bioterror> 51
<silverarrow> what I like about firefox and chromium is the toolbar bookmarks, you can have only the logo, no title text
<silverarrow> very cool
<silverarrow> thanks for the new info
<silverarrow> I have to leave now
<silverarrow> have a fine day
<silverarrow> thanks for all the help
<rob_p> What's the best way to add an app launcher to the taskbar?
<bioterror> what kind of app
<bioterror> you have it installed?
<rob_p> bioterror: Things from the, "Accessories" menu.
<bioterror> you right click that taskbar, you edit that lauched application and you add an item to it
<bioterror> launcher
<bioterror> if I remember right
<bioterror> I dont have lxpanel near me atm. ;)
<rob_p> Hmm...doesn't seem to be very intuitive...
<Neosano> Argh! Kupfer stopped working!
<Neosano> it was working fine yesterday
<Neosano> it pops up on ctrl+space but I can't type anything
<Neosano> wrong channel, I know... but still :|
<rob_p> bioterror: I right-click the taskbar and the only thing that looks promising is a menu item that says, "Add/Remove panel items" so I select that.  From there, I get a window with a bunch of things that don't lead me to the items in, "Accessories" so it doesn't seem to be possible.
<Neosano> uhm what's was the problem?
<rob_p> Neosano: Was your question directed at me?
<bioterror> I'll buut my 10.10 pendrive
<Neosano> rob_p, yeah ^^
<rob_p> Neosano: What's the best way to add an app launcher to the taskbar?
<Neosano> o_o
<rob_p> Neosano: I just want to put a launcher for lxterminal in my taskbar.
<Neosano> add remove panel items/add/application launch bar
<Neosano> then click on the launch bar, then click Edit
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> right click panel
<bioterror> panel settings
<bioterror> choose panel applets tab
<bioterror> there's application launcher bar
<bioterror> choose chat active and edit
<Neosano> bioterror, hmm, does it work ok from your pendrive?
<bioterror> I assume you can figure out the rest
<bioterror> Neosano, ofcourse it does, I made that stick ;)
<Neosano> bioterror, mine freezes sometimes. :\
<Neosano> bioterror, just for a sec or two..
<rob_p> bioterror: Neosano: Oh, now I see what was happening.  I added launchbars but they need to be edited...
<Neosano> rob_p, yeah ^.^ you can right click your launch bars directly from the panel
<rob_p> bioterror: Neosano: Slightly unintuitive but now that I know the process, seems easy enough.  Thanks for the help.
<Neosano> bioterror, especially 5 minutes after the boot.. shouldn't it work faster than from a hdd?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> usb stick is slower than hdd ;)
<Neosano> damn.. then is there a way to minimize disk usage?
<budo> live cd will not boot into gui
<bioterror> what's the error
<budo> well........once you boot the live cd it enters black and white screen command mode
<bioterror> hmm
<budo> error occurs when I enter command:  startx
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> herp n derp
<bioterror> I say
<bioterror> !mini | budo
<ubot5> budo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bioterror> try minimal installation
<bioterror> install from that and we might have better resources to try fix the problem
<bioterror> once you have minimal installation installed, you can say "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends"
<budo> okay umm  is this a try out version?
<budo> try out lubuntu without installing it on the hard drive?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> you will install ubuntu wit minimal installation
<bioterror> and then fetch all the lubuntu stuff
<bioterror> I rather try to fix a working installation than LiveCD session
<budo> oh ok  hmm
<budo> lbuntu is very slim and fast, right?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> and remember to first run "sudo apt-get update"
<bioterror> before you install lubuntu-desktop ;)
<budo> well....i'll need to back up some files b4 i get started, brb
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> yesterday I installed lubuntu to my new harddrive, and happen to burn the old version, but updated to the new one right away
<silverarrow> now I am trying to figure out how to make videoplayer work properly, if I have all the restricted packages I need
<bioterror> install vlc, easieräää
<bioterror> easier... even
<silverarrow> I have marked of for the restricted extras and plugins
<silverarrow> I did
<bioterror> if you dont have anything against qt
<silverarrow> VLC is my favorite
<silverarrow> it doesn't play torrent dowloads
<bioterror> it plays anything you throw at it
<silverarrow> yeah, usually
<bioterror> what kind of pr0n have you leeched?
<silverarrow> this old movie I downloaded plays in the gnome player
<silverarrow> and old scary movie
<bioterror> hmmm
<silverarrow> I thought it was the version plaing in the movies now, but it turned out to be an old one
<bioterror> would you download a car if you could?
<silverarrow> I also dowloaded Red Riding Hood, but neither of them takes the rar stuff
<bioterror> hahaha
<silverarrow> neither gnome or vlc
<bioterror> thats becouse they are compressed
<silverarrow> yeah, funny, but I needed to have something to play and try out
<bioterror> unrar x fooooooo.rar
<bioterror> xbmc actually handles those
<bioterror> fyi
<silverarrow> hmm, I have opened rar in vlc before, but I cannot remember what I did
<bioterror> stupid scene releases
<silverarrow> yes
<bioterror> after unpacking rm *.r*
<silverarrow> the dvd player is not working either
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> do I need more than the restricted packages found in package manager?
<silverarrow> somehow it does read the dvd, I can see a list of stuff when opening as a folder
<bioterror> libdvdcss2 or what was it
<bioterror> !dvd
<ubot5> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bioterror> haaa
<bioterror> !dvdplay
<KarolRadom> I want to install Lubuntu desktop but now i have xubuntu 10.10. It will be OK if i install lubuntu desktop in synaptic??
<silverarrow> hi, I happen to close the window
<silverarrow> yeas, you should be able to choose desktop environment
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> i missed the last posts bioterror made
<silverarrow> unfortunately
<KarolRadom> and after that i have to uninstall xubuntu packages??
<silverarrow> hmm, I don't think you have to, but it's probably a good idea
<silverarrow> in my experience the last desktop you choose, sort of sticks
<silverarrow> and no messup
<head_victim> KarolRadom: you don't have to, if you don't it will just leave it as an option to log into when you boot up
<head_victim> silverarrow: he was using a bot command
<head_victim> !dvd
<ubot5> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<head_victim> That's what he last posted :)
<silverarrow> thanks
<head_victim> No worries mate
<silverarrow> cool
<KarolRadom> ok thank you for your help
<silverarrow> I have installed the restricted ones you have to choose manually
<head_victim> silverarrow: should work then if you follow those instructions
<silverarrow> it doesn't lol
<budo> hmm.....the minimal install wont ask me for the partition scheme I want?
<silverarrow> I still might be missing something
<silverarrow> you  mean manual partitioning table ?
<silverarrow> there is an option in the regular installation process
<budo> yes the table
<budo> okay, thanks
<silverarrow> I get the message DVDRead could not read -1/4 blocks at 0x01
<silverarrow> in vlc
<silverarrow> budo, I think it is basically an integrated version of G-parted
<bioterror> budo, what kind of partition table are you after?
<budo> im thinking 504mb swap, 35mb for /boot, and for 1 dont know, and /mnt/home the rest
<budo> its 8.5 GB hard drive
<budo> for /  I dont know^
<bioterror> rather small
<budo> yup
<bioterror> my wife's laptop: 145M    /boot
<bioterror> :----D
<budo> could I get away with smaller swap?
<bioterror> how much you have RAM?
<budo> most people I read only say rarely do people need over 100 mb for /boot
<budo> 504 mb
<bioterror> my wife seems to have couple of kernels
<budo> oh i c
<bioterror> oh, you have shared RAM with with graphics card?
<bioterror> is that a laptop?
<budo> good question  lol
<budo> no desktop
<bioterror> okay
<budo> old gateway
<bioterror> then you dont need 1.5x RAM
<budo> could I get away with 384?
<bioterror> oh look, I dont have swap activated atm. :D
<bioterror> depends
<bioterror> I dont know your habbits
<bioterror> but I would put 512MB
<bioterror> there's some for the case if a program starts to leak memory
<budo> k
<bioterror> / is the place where you install programs
<bioterror> I would go with swap and /
<bioterror> but that's me
<silverarrow> with that kind of harddrive, why don't let lubuntu take over and handle it automatically?
<budo> 800 MB for /, and rest for /mnt/home
<bioterror> small /
<bioterror> and logs will be too generated into /
<silverarrow> hmm, a new harddrive and some ram would improve
<silverarrow> ram for old portables doesn't cost much these days
<budo> brb
<silverarrow> I have a portable with 300 GB harddisk, 700 MGHz CPU, and 1GB ram, runs fine,
<silverarrow> though for Totem player you need core 2 duo CPU, and 2 GB ram
<silverarrow> I like the small portables, but only the newest can handle regular Ubuntu and Windows
<silverarrow> budo, which model is it?
<bioterror> silverarrow, tobe honest: with flash your cpu is too slow
<silverarrow> yes it is, that old laptop is a curiosity
<silverarrow> but a cerelon M 1,5GHz works
<bioterror> even my few years old dell get's warm with flash
<KM0201> Unit193: u around?
<silverarrow> I used to have this tiny portable with an atom processor, every thing worked but it got hot
<silverarrow> I think it is about 2 years old now, it came with windows 7
<silverarrow> and W7 was pretty new then
<bioterror> I have couple of Atom boards
<bioterror> one with 330 and later one with D525
<budo> ut oh, error occurred while trying to install the kernel
<silverarrow> bioterror, VLC streams fine on the old computer
<silverarrow> adobe, is jerky
<silverarrow> but, it's way to old to depend upon, it's just that I had this new IDE harddisk and the others are SATA
<silverarrow> so I had to try it in the old one,
<silverarrow> my computers keep braking down, and need repair
<silverarrow> even the new ones
<bioterror> :D
<Unit193> KM0201: Now I am...
<KM0201> hang on a sec.. i just closed it...
<KM0201> well crap, it won't let me paste it
<bioterror> !language | KM0201
<ubot5> KM0201: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<KM0201> bioterror: get bent.. crap isn't a bad word.
<bioterror> ;)
<KM0201> Unit193: can you see the problem here.. specifically 203-209   this worked fine on my laptop... http://pastebin.com/V9RmPzus
<budo> wont install kernel
<Unit193> KM0201: I take it it's just not running? Does it give any sort of error?
<KM0201> Unit193: nope, nothing.. i hit ctrl alt l, and nothing at all happens
<KM0201> Unit193: another way i could do it... is create a launcher, make it executable, and just add that to my panel and when i need to lock-screen, just click it... i'd be fine w/ that, but i can't figur eout how to create a launcher.
<KM0201> unfortunately googling Lubuntu, always turns up "Ubuntu".. and i know how to do it in Ubuntu..
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ <--- is that what you're looking for?
<bioterror> KM0201, why dont you use super+l?
<KM0201> Unit193: yeah
<silverarrow> lubuntu is cool,
<silverarrow> I think I shall have lubuntu  in my new laptop
<KM0201> Unit193: only thing is... when i use super-l.. it doesn't work.. so go figure.
<KM0201> i have cntrl alt l working fine on my laptop, w/ that exact set of lines, but for some reason.. not working on the desktop.
<Unit193> Did you logout then back in?
<KM0201> yeah.
<KM0201> several times
<ubuntu> hallo
<ubuntu> i'm on the unofficial lubuntu 64, anything should I do to test?
<Unit193> KM0201: Just to make sure, what file did you edit? And you are using 10.10 or 11.04?
<KM0201> Unit193: 11.04, and /home/user/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<KM0201> brb
<KM0201> weird, i got it to work.
<KM0201> i had copied/pasted it from my laptops file, and it looked exactly the same
<KM0201> but.. i simply just "typed" it in, rather than copy/paste, and it worked.
<KM0201> go figure.
<Unit193> Laptop file > pastebin
<KM0201> Unit193: i'm not at at it now.
<KM0201> but it looks exactly like what i pastebinned earlier
<KM0201> to the letter
<KM0201> Unit193: thanks for your help, not sure what caused it.. only thing i did different, was type it in manually, rather than cut/paste, but it seems to be working now.
<Unit193> KM0201: I would like to see the one that works to tell what went wrong (Compare)
<KM0201> Unit193: it looks exactly the same...
<KM0201> i even counted the spaces from the margin.
<budo> on the minimal installation the kernel wont install
<Unit193> KM0201: You could run a diff program on them (see what's changed)
<KM0201> Unit193: to late now, i didn't save the old one
<KM0201> i just retyped everything, logged out, logged in, and it worked
<KM0201> maybe a weird space in there or something (from the copy/paste) was causing an issue?
<Unit193> Well, would you mind pastebin? I have what *should* be the other one...
<KM0201> yeah, hang on
<KM0201> http://pastebin.com/SVix563q
<KM0201> thats just the relevant part
<KM0201> like i said, there had to be a hidden space, or somthing weird in there
<KM0201> cuz when i typed it manually, it worked fine
<ubuntu> hey what up yo
<ubuntu> these messages that say "don't show this message again" don't seem to work
<ubuntu> y'all up on this?
<KM0201> Unit193: any ideas on what the prob was?
<Unit193> KM0201: There was no change.... (Might be in the Keybind key part)
<KM0201> hmm, maybe.
<silverarrow> hi
<ubuntu> hallo
<bioterror> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> hello bioterror :)
<bioterror> anything in mind?
<ubuntu> I'm running the unofficial 64 bit lubuntu, just wondered if I should be running any tests or what not
<bioterror> if it works, it's okay
<Wulong> Can someone recommend a decent remote desktop serer like the one in Ubuntu?
<Wulong> That should be server.
<bioterror> szczur, would you say x11vnc?
<bioterror> szczur, or you do prefer "tight" more? :D
<szczur> i used x11vnc afair
<Wulong> Is it virtual? I will need to be connected to the same desktop as the one running.
<Wulong> Display :0.0
<bioterror> isnt that the idea of vnc
<Unit193> bioterror: That's not how tight server works... It makes it's own virtual server
<Unit193> Wulong: x11vnc will show you the current/running desktop
<Wulong> Ok. Downloading, thanks.
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> x11vnc then
<Wulong> Do Lubuntu automatically connect to my last saved/used WiFi network when using automatically login?
<bioterror> Wulong, you have said to do so
<Wulong> Are there any autorun scripts or folders where I can run x11vnc on X startup?
<bioterror> yes
<Wulong> Where?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<Wulong> ok, thanks
<bioterror> 3.4
<bioterror> budo, how's going now?
<budo> anyone have any idea why a kernel will refuse to install on hard drive?
<budo> hey
<bioterror> budo, with mini.iso?
<budo> itll download and install the packages but generate an error for kernal install
<budo> yes
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> not good
 * bioterror tries to remember if there was possibility to choose another mirror
<budo> yes there is, tried that, same response
<budo> hope my hard drive isnt defected
<bioterror> mini.iso should be idiot proof
<Karolek> I have one questin: Can I update my lubuntu to 11.04 when I have version 10.10??
<bioterror> yes
<Wulong> Sure
<Wulong> Run do-release-upgrade
<bioterror> you can do it with update manager or from terminal with comman ^
<Karolek> Everything will be OK??
<bioterror> should be
<Wulong> That is always the question :P
<Karolek> OK thanks :)
<bioterror> if n ot, i think we can think somekind of solutions
<Wulong> As long as you don't have any exotic hardware.
<Wulong> Like gma500 I'm struggling with.
<Wulong> Maybe I should put lubuntu on my main computer. Is there anything like gnome-do available?
<bioterror> gnome-do is a dock?
<Wulong> No, it's a .... argh. Like katapult, if you know KDE.
<bioterror> hmmm
<Wulong> It executes program quickly.
<Wulong> Simliar to what unity does today.
<Wulong> You trigger the program, enter "fire" and it understand you want to open firefox and does it.
<bioterror> "gnome do with the docky interface"
<bioterror> I have gmrun
<bioterror> I type chr and press tab :D
<Wulong> I hit <menu>, type c and enter :D
<Unit193> I wonder how well dmenu works in Lubuntu
<Wulong> gnome-do didn't have that docking crap before.
<Wulong> Used it for a long time.
<Wulong> Always disabling it.
<bioterror> oh well, dock is here to stay
 * bioterror is not going to judge as I still use wmaker every day ;)
<bioterror> but that's so OS X stuff
<Wulong> I prefer screen relestate.
<bioterror> Unit193, I've wondered that too
<Wulong> I see gmrun is a little stupid.
<Wulong> It suggest running CLI stuff in an desktop enviroment.
<bioterror> how so
<Wulong> Without even opening terminal for it.
<Wulong> It should only check or atleast prioritate .desktop stuff.
<Wulong> Maybe I can config it to do so.
<Ahmuck-Sr> how do i tell what version of lubuntu i'm using?
<Wulong> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Ahmuck-Sr> looks like i'm at 10.4  how do i upgrade?
<Wulong> do-release-upgrade
<bioterror> lsb_release -rc
<Ahmuck-Sr> sudo aptitude do-release-upgarde
<Wulong> update-manager -d
<Ahmuck-Sr> ps -ax
<budo> bioterror:  it went through now.....frankly, it didnt like my partition scheme i had for some reason
<bioterror> yep
<slooksterpsv> hey all I have a quick question, is there a bug with the lxpanel's cause changing it to system theme doesn't make the panel's look like the chosen theme
<slooksterpsv> ?? anyone?
<gomiboy> works as expected here
<Neosano> slooksterpsv, what version?
<slooksterpsv> so if you change the system theme, and then select system theme for the appearance of lxpanel it works? hmmm I'm on 64-bit Lubuntu (installed Ubuntu 64-bit then used psychocats script to install lubuntu) and it doesn't what can I try - 11.04 64-bit
<slooksterpsv> is anyone here running the 64-bit version via the torrent that was sent mentioned in the mailing list and it works?
<gomiboy> slooksterpsv: try this: logout, ctrl+F1, login, mv .config/lxpanel .config/lxpanel.backup, ctrl+f7, login and change the setting
<slooksterpsv> ahh I think I figured it out; well when I made this ISO I guess I not only had just LXDE installed, I guess I had tested KDE and Gnome, so I logged into LXDE instead of Default and it works... weird
<slooksterpsv> alright I'll bb gonna grab the ISO off my other computer for the Lubuntu 64-bit torrent brb
<ocj-001> i'm on 10.04.2.x
<ocj-001> i was reading on upgrading, but it did not appear to work
<ocj-001> really though, i'm comfortable with the LTS release.  is there a libre office option for 10.04.2
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> unless ppa
<bioterror> ocj-001, what did not work?
<bioterror> did you get somekind of error message?
<ocj-001> k, guess i should upgrade then
<ocj-001> k, let me try again
<bioterror> "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<bioterror> and you will end up to 10.10
<bioterror> where you can upgrade again to 11.04
<ocj-001> ocj-001@OCJ-001:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<ocj-001> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<ocj-001> No new release found
<slooksterpsv> gomiboy, could I Just do rm .config/lxpanel and then pkill lxpanel ?
<ocj-001> lsb_release -a
<ocj-001> No LSB modules are available.
<ocj-001> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<ocj-001> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<ocj-001> Release:	10.04
<ocj-001> Codename:	lucid
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> ocj-001, use -d flag?
<bioterror> do-release-upgrade -d
<KM0201> ocj-001: are you trying to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10?
<gomiboy> slooksterpsv: didn't you solved already? anyway, yes, should work that way too...
<ocj-001> that worked
<ocj-001> thx bioterror
<bioterror> np
<slooksterpsv> gomiboy, actually I have to rm the lxpanel directory in .config; set it to the system theme, change the system theme, then pkill lxpanel then lxpanel & just to get it to show correctly
<slooksterpsv> oh wait now it's somewhat working... weird
<slooksterpsv> either way we've figured out how to fix it
<ocj-001> KM0201: i'm really only trying to get libre office, and if that requires upgrading, i'll try
<KM0201> ocj-001: honestly, i see no reason to upgrade for libre office... that seems a bit like buying a new car because you'll get a free tank of gas
<bioterror> ocj-001, https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<KM0201> ocj-001: i'm pretty sure there's a repository for 10.04 and libre office
<KM0201> ocj-001: thats the one i used for Maverick... i imagine it would work fine for lucid as well.
<bioterror> but then again, if you're not using i586, I would recommend upgrading
<ocj-001> cept there is no buying part
<ocj-001> just the free tank of gas
<ocj-001> any way of stopping the upgrade?
<ocj-001> looks like there is a ppa
<bioterror> ^C :D
<ocj-001> it warns you when starting the upgrade, don't interrupt
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> is it now upgrading to natty or maverick?
<budo> the minimal install doesnt like my computer
<bioterror> budo, what's the issue now?
<ocj-001> now i need to downgrade
<budo> itll complete the install n everything, once it reboots for the new system to load it just hangs there
<ocj-001> to maverick
<bioterror> ocj-001, what+
<ocj-001> i cancelled the instal as it was only in the download part
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> sudo apt-get clean
<bioterror> and edit your apt sources
<ocj-001> i need to downgrade my source.list to 10.04.2
<ocj-001> sudo apt-get clean
<ocj-001> sorry
<KM0201> ocj-001: still doesn't make sense to jut upgrade for a free office program, that is easy to install on 10.04... (if the office program is your only reason to upgrade)...
<KM0201> that was my point..
<bioterror> rather funny that lts didnt have libreoffice in the repos by default
<KM0201> bioterror: i dont think libre office was stable when 10.04 came out.. thus why it wasn't put in lts.
<bioterror> oh well, they could add it to repos
<bioterror> but in the end it doesnt matter
<KM0201> they could, but its something to do w/ how the repos on LTS is handled..
<bioterror> oh well, good night folks
<Unit193> bioterror: Have a good one!
#lubuntu 2011-05-20
<Ahmuck-Sr> kk, so it appears the window focus bug thingy is present in 10.04.x as well
<Ahmuck-Sr> btw, in purging programs i've lost my lower panel with logout/etc
<Ahmuck-Sr> don't know where to find it
<Unit193> The panel with running programs/tray icons?
<Unit193> Type: ls /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/
<Ahmuck-Sr> on custom panels, is there a way to add icons to the application bar in such a way they are padded equally top/bottm left/right
<Ahmuck-Sr> ls /usr/share/lxpanel/profile
<Ahmuck-Sr> er, sorry
<Ahmuck-Sr> lists default & Lubuntu
<Unit193> lxpanel --profile Lubuntu <--- That what your looking for?
<Ahmuck-Sr> There is already an instance of LXPanel.  Now to exit
<Unit193> What exactly is wrong with it?
<Ahmuck-Sr> it's not there
<Ahmuck-Sr> need a screenshot?
<Ahmuck-Sr> http://imagebin.org/154122
<Unit193> ps -a |grep lxpanel
<Unit193> ... upper case A
<Ahmuck-Sr> i'm going to reboot
<Unit193> That may help too...
<Ahmuck-Sr> same thing
<Unit193> To findout what profile it's using: ps -A a |grep lxpanel (What programs did you just install?)
<Ahmuck-Sr>   976 ?        S      0:00 lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<Ahmuck-Sr>  1257 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto lxpanel
<Ahmuck-Sr> i installed libreoffice
<Ahmuck-Sr> and scribus-ng
<Ahmuck-Sr> but had scribus on here previously
<Ahmuck-Sr> did some "purging" via aptitude
<Ahmuck-Sr> sudo aptitude purge programx
<Ahmuck-Sr> it's currently a unique experience
<Unit193> Do you want stock panels? (What version are you using?)
<Ahmuck-Sr> yes, a stock panel that is normally on the bottom
<Ahmuck-Sr> 10.04.2
<Unit193> mv ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntuuu Then logout and back in....
<Unit193> There is a default that I think will auto copy (Or you could copy it to the correct location just to make sure)
<Ahmuck-Sr> Unit193: how do i force logout?
<Unit193> lubuntu-logout (I *think*)
<Ahmuck-Sr> thx
<Ahmuck-Sr> that did it
<Unit193> Sweet! Everything good?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is there any help for VLC here?
<silverarrow> I have sound but no picture
<silverarrow> gnome works
<Unit193> silverarrow: What type of file? Do you have any extras?
<silverarrow> I have installed all extras I know of, and the libdvd packages
<silverarrow> avi
<silverarrow> avi is file type?
<silverarrow> I have downloaded tree films from isohunt with positive feedback, and vlc will not play
<silverarrow> xvid, dvd rip
<Unit193> Just to make sure. You have lubuntu-restricted-extras and lubuntu-restricted-addons?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> both
<silverarrow> I could try and reload them
<Unit193> I can play them, but I have medibuntu repos and some things from there...
<silverarrow> I have too, some of them
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> are you in lubuntu now?
<silverarrow> it will not mess up to download the  old medibuntu package?
<Unit193> They have repos for 10.04, 10.10 and 11.04
<silverarrow> I installed, but nothing happened
<silverarrow> why is vlc acting up
<silverarrow> !"#$½¥£@
<silverarrow> hard to trouble shoot when you have no idea what is wrong
<silverarrow> I seemingly have all restricted, plugins and extras
<KM0201> guess he didn't wait for me to tell him there's a ton of probs w/ VLC right now.
<Unit193> Works for me...
<Ahmuck-Sr> same here.  i use vlc exclusively
<Ahmuck-Sr> lightweight dia program?
<KM0201> !bug 743323
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 743323 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc memory leak" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743323
<poltak> KM0201: Just change the code from "public" to "private"
<KM0201> huh?
<KM0201> poltak: i can read it just fine
<poltak> KM0201: don't you give that attitude to me, matey. I'm only helping you
<KM0201> huh.
<poltak>  I DON'T appreciate rudeness at all
<KM0201> dude i don't think you understand english.. 1. i didn't give you attitude (although now, I am)... 2... I didn't need help, soemone was having probs w/ VLC before and described the bug, so i linked them to the bug.
<KM0201> poltak: i thnk you better get a grasp on english before accusing someone of being "rude"
<KM0201> you said it was changed from "public" to "private" and i mentined i can read it just fine, so it must not be to "private"
<Unit193> bioterror: Not there? ^\
<poltak> KM0201: how dare you! English is my first language! How dare you insult my control over my native language! I'm reporting this event and the log is here for all to see
<KM0201> Unit193: lol, i'm honestly not sure what this screwballs problem is.
<poltak> KM0201: I was only trying to HELP you... you kids are crazy
<KM0201> bioterror: may be a douche, but at least he's a douche that makes sense, poltak isn't even making sense
 * Unit193 ducks out!
<KM0201> poltak: you're not getting it.. I DON"T NEED HELP
<poltak> KM0201: It's done son. All done and dusted. Leave now and don't come back here
<KM0201> whatever..
<KM0201> Unit193: did you say vlc works fine for you?
<KM0201> Unit193: what was that keyboar dshort cut to kill X?  it was something like ctrl alt pausebreak L.. it hink
<Unit193> backspace
<xet7> KM0201: ctrl alt backspace - if it is not disabled
<poltak> anyone use 64bit lubuntu?
<bioterror> poltak, seems like lots of people ;)
<bioterror> my ratio for torrent was something like 200 when I stopped seeding
<poltak> hot dayum, bioterror
<poltak> you installed it and been using it already?
<bioterror> nope, I'm not using it ;)
<poltak> what's your excuse?
<bioterror> I just did a good act
<poltak> Ah, I see. How come you didn't use it though?
<poltak> try it*
<bioterror> it's a dark secret, I cant say it in a sunlight
<poltak> Are you a vampire?
<bioterror> http://imagemacros.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/vampires_used_to_suck_blood.jpg ;)
<poltak> I feel sick.
<bioterror> poltak, my 64bit computer runs Arch
<poltak> The other night I dreamt that me and my mum where vampire hunters and we had to drive across the country to get away from this vampire, before we killed it with a giant hammer
<poltak> Hey, same as me
<bioterror> 64bit LXDE packages wasnt up to date when I was going to install it
<bioterror> I had lots of problems
<poltak> Fair enough. That's why I was asking. I've heard some similar things
<bioterror> but that was around alpha 1 or alpha2
<bioterror> cant remember
<mr2web> I got a question regarding the chipset architecture when installing lubuntu, is it possible to get it to install a i486 architecture instead of a i586 architecture on a system that has a chipset that is a i586?
<bioterror> ?
<poltak> nup
<bioterror> 10.04 supports i586
<bioterror> for the 10.10 ubuntu dropped moved completely to i686
<mr2web> sry m8, maybe I completely of base here, but as I have read online one will get better performance out of the chipset I have if the opsys is installed with a i486 architecture thatn i586. this is a quote of the online source: "While i586-pc-linux-gnu CHOST works fine on a Geode LX, i486-pc-linux-gnu should be a more performant choice right now due to the way Geode LX CPU pipeline and scheduling works. glibc i586 assembler optimized 
<bioterror> mr2web, if you want i486 packages, try Salix OS
<bioterror> it's a fork of Zenwalk and that community is great
<bioterror> it's based on slackware and apt-get is slapt-get
<bioterror> they have Fluxbox, LXDE, XFCE versions
<mr2web> thx, I'll have a look. Although I do like the lubuntu and would like to stay with that dist...
<poltak> Yep, see ya later mr2web
<mr2web> cheers
<bioterror> mr2web, could you give me that url
<bioterror> for that that
<mr2web> sure...
<mr2web> w8
<mr2web> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD#Geode_LX
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> mr2web, I give you another: http://funroll-loops.info/
<mr2web> I have upgraded my current lubuntu to 11.04 before I read that the i586 support had been dropped..
<mr2web> it starts fine but xorg is behaving realy bad and takes loads of cpu time
<mr2web> I was running 10.10 before... and that one didnt either support the i586 architecture though the performance wasn't to bad...
<mr2web> I have now downloaded the 10.04 and will try that one i guess
<bioterror> why not
<bioterror> it is supported for the next... 4 years? :)
<bioterror> or was it 3 years
<mr2web> bioterror, u know I'm not after super speed at all just a smooth server with a GUI and my new secondhand "green" HW is really slow in operating though it should be quicker, not super sonic just not so laggy... ;-)
<mr2web> I'm replacing my old Fedora 10 core machine using in average 80-120W, the new fit-pc slim uses only 6W witch is a difference for a 24/7 server
<KM0201> where is .xinitrc stored?  ls doesn't turn it up... so i'm assumign its not there, if i was going to create it, where would it go?
<bioterror> ~/
<KM0201> ty
<bioterror> did you get ir working?
<bioterror> it
<KM0201> i got .xinitrc created, and i added the line this says to put in it, but no, it didn't work.
<KM0201> that doesn't have to be made executable does it?.. i wouldn't think so.
<bioterror> startx or xinit uses .xinitrc
<bioterror> no, rc files are never executables
<bioterror> those are just configuration files
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> maybe i'm missing something, the instructions i'm reading (command line)... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<KM0201> the "enable immediately" command, works fine... but when i create .xinitrc and put that line in it, it does nothing, and the shortcut isn't saved after i restart
<bioterror> what are you after now?
<bioterror> you want to kill X with ctrl+alt+backspace?
<KM0201> i can't stand alt prtsc k to kill x.. i've been using ctrl alt backspace forever, and i'm trying to get that working
<KM0201> yes.
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> sudo nano /etc/default/keyboard
<bioterror> XKBOPTIONS="terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
<bioterror> that could do the trick
<KM0201> ok, lemme try that.
<bioterror> KM0201, you might need to reboot to make it work
<KM0201> that worked, thanks
<bioterror> ;))
<bioterror> horrible bs is that your wiki page
<bioterror> "using HAL"
<bioterror> gsus, hal havent been used for months
<Unit193> !dontzap | bioterror
<ubot5> bioterror: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Unit193> factoid/wiki update time?
<bioterror> it's in my faq actually
<bioterror> been there for months ;)
<bioterror> or should I rather say "our faq" ;)
<Unit193> More you than anyone else! (Good job!)
<bioterror> I had problems with keyboard layout and oh well
<bioterror> wish I had time and will to edit it more
<leszek> hi
<stlsaint> leszek: hello
<strictlysensi> Hi.should I get lubuntu studio or lubuntu if I want to make music?
<strictlysensi> *ubuntu studio
<KM0201> strictlysensi: ubuntu studio is just ubuntu (and in essence, Lubuntu) w/ a bunch of multimedia packages... so it really doesn't matter.
<strictlysensi> K thx. Thought maybe studio performed better for certain things
<modris> Hi, i'm new in linux and want try lubuntu on old laptop, for now i made install, but in first day  i got freeze. How to check problem? which logs? i already chech hdd and memory with livecd whithout problem.
<Ahmuck-Sr> how old is the laptop?
<modris> p3 933 mhz 383ram
<modris> compaq evo n160
<Ahmuck-Sr> where does it seee to "freeze" at?
<modris> all what i want work, but after some time freeze
<Ahmuck-Sr> s/seee/seem
<modris> i don't chek it, alway i have with open chrome tabs, xterm ... excuse my bad english
<modris> sometimes help alt+sys reisub, somethimes only power cord
<Unit193> modris: Are you ok with using the terminal?
<modris> i dont know very much commands and they sintax, but in general - yes
<modris> from google get commands and then digg deeper
<modris> if i don;t cache reason why freeze happen, with what you recomend me star search? in lubuntu i dont find /var/log/messages
<Unit193> You can display /var/log/syslog
<modris> ok, now im going throu that... i dont remeber clocks when freeze was there. just try search for some error records. and of course advance look in syslog when this happen again.
<modris> thank for now... hope i can give some hints afters some minutes/hours
<Unit193>  cat /var/log/syslog |grep error <--- will show you error msgs
<modris> ok it happen again :-)
<Unit193> Did you try? --> cat /var/log/syslog |grep error
<Modris> ok, now i'm back. from windows machine - it has bigger screen and for now it is stable.
<Modris> Yes i'm try cat grep error from syslog, and after 2min give respond to y
<Modris> i got 3 types of errors, two from kernel and one form network manager
<Modris> 1) kernel: est4-fs re-mounted, 0pts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<Modris> 2) kernel: est4-fs re-mounted, 0pts: errors=remount-ro
<Modris> 3) networkmanager: warn bluez error getting default adapter: the name org.bluez wa not provided by any .service files
<Modris> and this three repeat every reboot, i dont know before or after it :-S
<Ahmuck-Sr> is there an alternative to microsoft silverlight?
<Wulong> HTML5
<Ahmuck-Sr> beyond that.  it appears our local tv station streams in silverlight
<Unit193> Ahmuck-Sr: moonlight doesn't have DRM
<Ahmuck-Sr> there is moonlight for linux?
<Unit193> !info moonlight
<ubot5> Package moonlight does not exist in natty
<Ahmuck-Sr> nm
<Ahmuck-Sr> i see
<Unit193> It's there, I just hit the wrong name...
<Ahmuck-Sr> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<Unit193> Do you know if they use DRM?
<Ahmuck-Sr> nope
<Ahmuck-Sr> don't know
<Ahmuck-Sr> but about ready to find out
<Unit193> netflix doesn't work with it
<Ahmuck-Sr> \o/
<Unit193> Sweet! It workith? Do you use chromium or FF?
<Ahmuck-Sr> :( no workie, just buffering
<Ahmuck-Sr> i use FF
<Ahmuck-Sr> always
<Ahmuck-Sr> if you like your privacy out there, then chromium is a good choice
<Modris> ok, i'm back with my freeze problem,
<Unit193> Modris: I would wait for someone like bioterror to show up...
<Modris> from visual - this freeze may be connect with som vga problems... it look like it. because somethime on freeze i got scarry fonts and after some sec screen full with horizontal lines
<Modris> bioterror is expert or somthing like that?
<Unit193> bioterror is better than I am (So are some others) I just can't think of what to check....
<Modris> ok, thank for support...
<Unit193> dmesg |grep error <--- may tell you more
<Modris> how to debug chrome, i think this can be source, because everytime i use chrome with more than 4 tabs and with flash players inside. flash i install by myself, maybe not very great
<Modris> errors from dmesg give me again
<Modris> kernel: est4-fs re-mounted, 0pts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<Modris> kernel: est4-fs re-mounted, 0pts: errors=remount-ro,
<Modris> it is only with error syntax inside dmesg
<Ahmuck-Sr> required ms media packs
<bioterror> evening
<bioterror> quick pop-in
<Unit193> bioterror: Take a look at the issue Modris is having?
<Modris> what information from me You need? Do you see older (from today) messages?
<bioterror> I checked
<bioterror> oldp 3
<Modris> oldp 2
<Modris> oldp 3
<Modris> what mean "oldp 3"?
<bioterror> old p3
<bioterror> you could start with acpi=off kernel parameters
<Modris> i'm not sure how to do this. init 6, then after bios before ... i need do what?
<bioterror> yeah in grub
<Modris> grub config?
<Modris> ok, i miss something... grub config i need do before restart or after bios?
<Modris> hmm i make restart, after bios screen next i see lubuntu logo and after that user authentification window...
<bioterror> http://chakra-project.org/bbs/viewtopic.php?id=3924
<bioterror> check that
<Modris> ok
<bioterror> doesnt sound good
<bioterror> I gotta go, bbl
<Ahmuck-Sr> got a question, if the live cd works, why doesn't *buntus install with a configuration that works?
<Ahmuck-Sr> i'de wondered myself if age wasn't the problem.  might try antix
<Ahmuck-Sr> it's very light, will run on 64mb ram, etc.
<Modris> ok, i will try antix (if i fail on lubuntu) ;-) but for now i try to find menu.lst
<bioterror> grub.cfg
<Modris> i may be boot/grub, but not for lubuntu ;-)
<bioterror> legacy grub uses menu.lst
<Unit193> If you don't see the menu on startup, hit shift
<bioterror> grub2 uses grub.cfg
<Modris> ok, it is hard level for me (legacy), ok, i try restart with shift
<bioterror> bvut as that thread said, no luck with those two magic commands
<bioterror> they did not try nomodeset
<bioterror> disable kms
<bioterror> that could be it
<Modris> i made reboot, hit shift 2 time in sec but get bios scren, then lubuntu logo, then user authorization screen...
<Modris> i try find grub.cfg and made thing througt this
<bioterror> after bios left shift
<bioterror> but ad after ro nomodeset
<bioterror> add
<Modris> i try left shift without success... now i'm inside grub.cfg,
<Modris> looking at something like linux 2.6.38.-8.generic ---class ubuntu -- class gnu-linux ---class gnu --class ...
<bioterror> vmlinuz blaablaaa
<Modris> o dont understand syntax in this file :-(
<Modris> yes vmlinuz
<Modris> root  ..... ro quiet
<Modris> splash vt.handoff=7
<bioterror> add after quiet: nomodeset
<Modris> initrd  /boot initrd.img-2.6.38.-8...
<Modris> ok, understand
<bioterror> im ircing on phone, rather annoying to paste example lines
<bioterror> since this terminal doesnt support those :DDDD
<Modris> hmm... freeze again and open was only terminal and leaf.... editor
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> try to be faster next time :D
<Modris> ok, give me minute i try boot and finish grub.cfg
<Modris> nice suggestion
<bioterror> compete with yourself!
<Modris> opaa... i hold shift and get star menu
<bioterror> if only you would get to grub
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> now edit grubs bootline
<Modris> 1) ubuntu 2) ubuntu recover 3) memtest .. 4) bla
<bioterror> edit first one
<bioterror> i remember e is the key
<Unit193> E is the key!
<Modris> ok, i got it, now "quiet: nomodeset"
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> bi :
<bioterror> no :
<bioterror> ro quiet nmodeset splash
<bioterror> or how was it
<Modris> ok, nmodeset or nomodeset?
<bioterror> n o m o d e s e t
<bioterror> small keyboard i have
<Modris> i't ok, i have problems with english
<Modris> ok,houston see after 3 minutes :-D
<bioterror> so Modris
<bioterror> do you watch eurovision song contests
<Modris> in this yead only between other chanels, in advertisment
<Modris> in this year only between other chanels, in advertisment
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> thats not wrong
<bioterror> is that evo now booting?
<bioterror> i took my new coming desktop pc to my parents so that I can tweak it
<Modris> 1) we dont get to final 2) and tv change show translator/comentator who can coment this contest for last ... n years
<Modris> yes i log in...
<Modris> and now is log waiting time :-)
<bioterror> my face when I notice that my parents lcd display has only vga socket and i have no vga to dvi adapters
<Modris> Q is this changes in boot procees permanent or this is only for this time?
<bioterror> we can make it permanent
<Modris> with grub.cfg rigth?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> with /etc/default/grub.conf or something
<Modris> ok, i'm listenig or maybe go search in web...
<bioterror> update-grub reads that file
<Modris> ok, i try find
<bioterror> and adds parameters from there to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Modris> Q do Y recomend use this nomodeset for this pc for all time? or wait and see if freez don;t come again
<bioterror> no freezing yet?
<Modris> nop
<bioterror> arnold schwarzenegger was mr. freeze in thay previous batman saga
<Modris> you dont believe but my passw for this pc is astalavista with some modifications :-D
<bioterror> looks like we got a working laptop?
<Modris> i still waiting, because today in somethimes it work longet then 30min before freeze, sometimes freeze come after couple minutes
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> surf something
<Modris> Q: in /etc/default/grub i dont see any similar with boot option nomodeset. now im litle confuse
<bioterror> Unit193, would you check splash quiet line for him
<Modris> or this is only file where i can change boot time timout?
<Unit193> Modris: You need to add nomodeset in this file
<Modris> if this nomodeset is critical for this evo, then i want write it permanent in system, for now im not shore whitch file it wil be
<Modris> Q ok, i found GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" is this correct line when i need write ..."quite nomodeset splash"?
<Unit193> In what file?
<bioterror> you can add it there as last
<Modris> /etc/default/grub
<Modris> and then update-grub
<Modris> ok, it work - i can made change my default boot config. hope it can handle my freeze. Anyway from that moment no-freeze was disturb me, for no it is already some 20min and it looks great
<bioterror> :)
<Modris> one beer i already finish, one i want send to bioterror and unit193 and hope this troube was a history.
<Unit193> bioterror did all the work :)
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> ive earned many beers in here :D
<bioterror> maybe i should inter rail one day
<Modris> from now i can use grep, i know it is starter lever and simlple command but it come from Unit193
<bioterror> Modris, try to use less instead of more
<Unit193> Modris: sudo updatedb && locate {filetofind} is great too
<MrChrisDruif> Look where?
<Modris> can Y say in other word "maybe i should inter rail one day" my english is weak
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; ?
<b0ot_> Does lubuntu have something like the software manger gui in ubuntu where you can just click and add programs
<bioterror> synaptic
<b0ot_> where is synamptic
<Modris> start - system tools - synaptic package manager
<b0ot_> hmm not there on mine
<Modris> sudo synaptic from terminal
<Modris> "sudo synaptic" from terminal
<MrChrisDruif> Modris; No!
<MrChrisDruif> gksudo synaptic
<MrChrisDruif> You want to start a graphical application, so you'd have to use gksudo
<Modris> ok, what is difference, ok understand
<b0ot_> nothing
<bioterror> & after and it will be launched to background
<MrChrisDruif> Modris; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical%20sudo
<MrChrisDruif> A good read btw ;)
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: +1
<Modris> ok, i go to read, but in first look, for me work sudo synaptic too... ok, close my spam i go and read link
<MrChrisDruif> Modris; gksudo sets HOME=~root, and copies .Xauthority to a tmp directory. This prevents files in your home directory becoming owned by Root.
<Modris> yes for now i read this, but ... i'm not sure that i understand this.
<Modris> what is .xauthority
<bioterror> Modris, been over 30mins now?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know, but what is said behind is the important part. It prevents files in your home dir becoming owned by root
<Modris> ok, then - if i already start synaptic or other gui with sudo then i need go to my home and delete some files with root owner, is this correct?
<MrChrisDruif> It's just safer to start graphical apps with gksudo, keep it to that :)
<Modris> YES, it can work, nice. only i need read for what this nomodeset is
<Modris> and about gksudo - understand, thank
<Modris> but why boot dont find synaptic with mouse and graphic environmen?
<Modris> but why b0ot_ dont find synaptic with mouse and graphic environmen?
<Unit193> "ls -l |grep root" will show you what files are root owned
<bioterror> Modris, kernel mode setting
<bioterror> google that
<Modris> ok, i do it tomorow, for today already big information ;)
<Modris> to Unit193 i start synaptic with sudo, then with gksudo, then i run ls -l in my /home/modris and no-one file is for root...
<Unit193> "ls -lR |grep root" does it for me...
<Modris> ls -lR  was found nothing ls -latR found on
<Modris> ls -lR  was found nothing ls -latR found one
<Modris> ls -lR |grep root  was found nothing ls -latR |grep root  found one and that was directory
<Unit193> Modris: The more you use it, the more likely you will have issues
<Modris> ok, let it go.. just from no i try use gksudo
<Modris> for gui
<Unit193> Yeah... I just did it in my /home, and I guess I ran a few things wrong... :(
<Modris> We all falling down ;-)
<Modris> some year i watch film and there was this or similar sentece "we all fall down", i cant find it in imdb.com for now and dont remeber about what this movie was.
<Modris> but this was great film for that day... bad that my memory is so short.
<Modris> need search and watch it again.
<Modris> i found it. true story about  Domino Harvey
<Modris> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0421054/
<Modris> ok, i finish my offtopic. thank for helping
<Unit193> Modris: Sure!
<Psilocybin_Elf> Is there any way to install LXDE on Xubuntu 8.10 even thou the repos are obsolete? Don't want to upgrade by box yet, but still want LXDE instead of XFCE.
<Modris> ok, dont get freeze like before, for now ir try play with chrome http://www.radioswh.lv/pluslive_m.asx and after 10 sec (start advertisment) i got hang-up. ctrl+alt+backspace dont work, i can change alt+ctrl + 1 to other tty and made reisub with success.
<Modris> AND... (but possible it is from beer) i can;t log in. it is started when in hang-up (write some minutes before) when i try log on in other tty
<Modris> maybe this is enaught for tonight ;-)
<bioterror> Psilocybin_Elf, nope
<Modris> i dont cache
<Modris> and my password was changed, why...
<Modris> for now i dont believe it, and hope tomorow all this was just a one beer :-O drinking people problem
<bioterror> Psilocybin_Elf, maybe you should slowly come to this decade
<Modris> my language dont allow me what is psilocybin_elf, possible i dont newer cache that
<Modris> my language dont allow me understand what is psilocybin_elf, possible i dont newer cache that
<Unit193> It would depend on his specs
<Modris> i could'n get in my lubuntu, but ask Q about other problem. in what direction looking for solution that when i try open  http://www.radioswh.lv/pluslive_m.asx (this ir link for online radio)  hang-up my graphical lubuntu? this is chrome or some plugin dependecies? or maybe somethin else
<Modris> i change my password with recovery mode - i supprise this mechanism, it so simple in lubuntu, It is easer than with windows (where need some other boot media) ... scarry. From now i start thinking about boot password in bios, for laptop it can help if dont just lose it forewer.
<Modris> Q how to solve  chrome: "the following plug-in has crashed: windows media player plug-in"? link with solution would be ok.
<Unit193> Modris: Re: Password. net user administrator {PASSWORD} in windows... And IIRC, you can only change the pwd via recovery if you login
<Modris> to Unit193 - i think you miss me. I change OS user password throug recovery mode http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword not irc
<Unit193> Modris: I understand, I'm just saying, didn't you have to login to the recovery console?
<Modris> hmm.. 1) i hang-up computer with chrome chrash, 2) after ALT+CTRL+1 i change ... dont know how it name 3) cant get authorize myself 4) alt+sys+reisub 5) after reboot can;t login  shock, big shock. 6) search net for password recover, find http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword and did it
<Modris> now i'm back in normal  and try find solution 1) why my chrome chrash on http://www.radioswh.lv/pluslive_m.asx 2) how it happen that my password changed from chrash (for now it not very importat, only strange)
<Modris> morning smarter than evening... good night
<Unit193> Good night?
<adam61> hi, i'm using these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122  to help me set up my tascam us122; it worked for ubuntu 11.04, but now i'm trying to set it up for Lubuntu, and it is stuck at step 6 because there is no usb folder in /proc/bus/. does anyone know how i could fix this?
<adam61> hi, i'm using these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122  to help me set up my tascam us122; it worked for ubuntu 11.04, but now i'm trying to set it up for Lubuntu, and it is stuck at step 6 because there is no usb folder in /proc/bus/. does anyone know how i could fix this?
<Unit193> adam61: I don't happen to know. I'll look into it and you might also want to wait for someone too
<adam61> Unit193: ok that'd be great, thanks. i've been trying to get an answer for a long time on #ubuntu
<Unit193> adam61: Did you check /dev/bus/usb?
<adam61> Unit193: not yet, but that sounds like a good idea, i'll try it out, thanks. do you know how to access this channel from Lubuntu? it wasn't there when i checked
<Unit193> adam61: Xchat
<adam61> Unit193: ya, that's what i tried, but there was no one in the room and instead of around 1700 ppl in #ubuntu there was only 8 people
<adam61> i think i have to download a package first or something. i'll just ask the ppl on the debian channel when i get there. k i'll do that then be back shortly
<Unit193> adam61: You have to be in Freenode!
<adam61> Unit193: ah ok, how do i do that if it's logging me into debian? i presume there'll be an option to switch?
<Unit193> Let me check (I don't use X-Chat)
<adam61> k cool thanks
<Unit193> When you first open it, it should give you a server/network list
<adam61> ok that sounds about right, i've only tried it once so far, i'll give it another try. thanks!
<adam61> anyone know how to get tascam us122 recognized? i'm following these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122  but it can't find a folder usb in /proc/bus/. i tried /dev/bus/ and /sys/bus/ but those didn't work
<Unit193> Did you try /dev/bus/usb/002/003 ?
<adam61> LAcan, are you around? you've helped me out before
<adam61> Unit193, ya thanks i just tried that, no luck
<Unit193> Can you ls /dev/bus ? (or ls /dev/bus -R )
<adam61> k just a sec
<adam61> Unit193, here's the output: http://pastebin.com/ZNPBbs2b
<Unit193> adam61: Thanks! now can you pastebin lsusb?
<adam61> k: http://pastebin.com/8wVtqrjX
<adam61> it's giving me a new error now: "EOF without EOF record!" do you know what that means?
<Unit193> /dev/bus/usb/002/006 is the device
<adam61> ya i know about that
<adam61> do you know what i should be putting for step 6 here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122
<adam61> i have this: sudo fxload -s /usr/share/alsa/firmware -I /usr/share/alsa/firmware/usx2yloader/us122fw.ihx -D /dev/bus/usb/002/006
<Unit193> Where is ld2-ezusb.hex?
<adam61> it's here i think: /home/adam/alsa-firmware-1.0.23/usx2yloader (it's actually tascam_loader.ihx, the equivalent of ld2-ezusb.hex)
<Unit193> AH!
<Unit193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610845/
<MrChrisDruif> Failer help to the rescue, what is going on? :)
<Unit193> He is trying to install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122 (on /dev/bus/usb/002/006 . http://paste.ubuntu.com/610845/ <--- look right??)
<adam61> Unit193, i replaced it with sudo fxload -s /home/adam/alsa-firmware-1.0.23/usx2yloader -I /usr/share/alsa/firmware/usx2yloader/us122fw.ihx -D /dev/bus/usb/002/006... and it said no such file or directory
<adam61> it seems file manager and lsusb are giving conflicting information if i'm understanding it right. lsusb says it's on 002/006, but file manager shows the 006 file only in dev/bus/usb/001 not 002
<Unit193> The output of ls says it's there... Do you know where the .hex file is? You need to point to it...
<MrChrisDruif> adam61; Did follow all the steps from the help.ubuntu.com page?
<Unit193> Is it here?: /home/adam/alsa-firmware-1.0.23/usx2yloader/ld2-ezusb.hex
<adam61> Unit193: MrChrisDruif: got it!!!!!!!! thanks so much for your help!!!
<Unit193> adam61: Sure, what fixed it?
<MrChrisDruif> adam61; what was the problem?
<adam61> i think when i first got the EOF error message, i assumed it hadn't worked, but it had. i tested out sudo usx2yloader, and it worked!
<adam61> MrChrisDruif: not sure exactly what the problem was, i think it was just trying to load the wrong file or something
<MrChrisDruif> Alright :)
<adam61> Unit193, thanks again very much for all your help!
<adam61> thanks MrChris
<adam61> ttyl
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
<Unit193> Have a great day!
<Unit193> ...
<MrChrisDruif> I'll have a good night if you don't mind ;)
<Unit193> See ya!
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well...in about 6 hours ;)
#lubuntu 2011-05-21
<cc_> hello everyone, is there anyone could help me, please?
<Unit193> !ask | cc_
<ubot5> cc_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cc_> ok, how can i upgrade my distro of lubuntu directly from a folder instead from a cd-unit? (i have a iso file)
<Unit193> cc_: I don't understand what you're trying to do, can you change the wording?
<cc_> certainly, i would like to pass from version lubuntu 10.10 to the one 11.04, and i have already downloaded the image file (*.iso), i would like to upgrade with the update manager, using a folder like a source, instead to redownloading from internet
<Unit193> cc_: Do you have an alt CD?
<Unit193> cc_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<cc_> ok, i'll try, thank you
<Unit193> cc_: Do you have the LiveCD or alternate cd?
<cc_> livecd
<Unit193> Hmmm...
<Unit193> cc_: I don't think it works if it's not alternate
<cc_> is there alternate cd for lubuntu?
<Unit193> I don't think so...
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> I dont know what is the problem, but my EeePC with Lubuntu cannot hibernate
<EagleScreen> in the logout menu there isn't hibernate option, only suspend
<EagleScreen> but I have gnome-power-manager set to hibernate if shutdown button is pressed, and when I press it, then a window appears
<EagleScreen> and it says Cannot hibernate
<poltak> EagleScreen: recompile your kernel with ToI support
<EagleScreen> what is Tol?
<poltak> http://tinyurl.com/pezsya
<szczur> EagleScreen, sudo apt-get install acpid
<szczur> i thionk it should do the work
<EagleScreen> thanks szczur, i will check it
<szczur> reboot after installation
<szczur> and tell me if it works
<EagleScreen> i will restart to test it
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> with acpid imnstalled I still cannot hibernate
<bond`> hi, i get a flickering screen when starting lubuntu in a virtual machine (kvm or virtualbox)
<ct529> hi! how do you change the keyboard layout from gb to de? I have googled and attempted all the possible suggestions but to no avail .... lubuntu 10.04 here
<head_victim> ct529: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1039107 seems to have a solution, you'll just need to work out what the keyboard code is
<head_victim> ct529: and a more complete thread is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502679
<Neosano> hmmm, what about "autodetect subfolder" when right clicking archieves? :
<Neosano> :\
<ct529> head_victim: nope, already tried that
<head_victim> ct529: lxkeymap ?
<ct529> head_victim: I have tried to find it .... where is it??
<ct529> head_victim: mmmm .... apparently is only in 11.04, not in 10.10
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> i cannot pgup, whats the problem?
<head_victim> No, it's in all Lubuntu, you might just need to install the PPA
<head_victim> Oh he's gone
<bioterror> geee
<stlsaint> shucks
<leszek> re
<saesneg> hi
<saesneg> can someone help me out
<saesneg> my lxpanel is constantly freezing
<saesneg> all buttons stop working, and all it will do is minimise and maximise all windows when i click on it
<saesneg> has anyone heard of that before?
<Modris> Hi, there. I have old pc - PIII with 378 RAM with lubuntu. I want learn litle bit about joomla. Is this computer can handle this or You recomended dont waste time and searc other pc?
<mikedep334> Modris: that really is more of a Joomla question. I'm guessing you have about 200MB of RAM free, that may be enough for Joomla and its dependencies (PHP, MyQSL, APache)
<mikedep334> or rather i'd say, 'likely' enough
<mikedep334> for a basic Joomla site
<mikedep334> just don't expect to do too much at the same time when Joomla is running
<Modris> ok, i'm just finis lamp,
<mikedep334> for starters, you should check how much RAM you have free with whatever it's called (system-monitor or whatever)
<Modris> it's only for local learning
<mikedep334> Modris: yeah, good
<mikedep334> I'm not on lubuntu ATM
<mikedep334> my GNOME Ubuntu 11.04 server is right next to me though
<mikedep334> it runs lighttpd, a lightweight replacement for apache
<mikedep334> but it looks like joomla doesn't support it
<mikedep334> http://help.joomla.org/content/view/1938/310/
<mikedep334> http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-joomla-1.5.6-on-a-lighttpd-webserver-debian-etch
<mikedep334> looks like it should be possible to use lighttpd
<Modris> for now mem total 369M, mem used 336M
<mikedep334> but it will probably require lots of expert work
<mikedep334> Modris: including caches/buffers>
<mikedep334> ?
<Modris> about lighttpd - i'm bad in web tech, for now i want start with joomla, then see how all optimize
<mikedep334> Modris: yeah
<mikedep334> lightttpd is a replacement for apache
<mikedep334> joomla would probably run on it with extra work
<mikedep334> but like you said, stick with apache for now
<Modris> clear for now, thnk
<mikedep334> I haven't setup Joomla before, I've only installed some competitors a few times.
<jmarsden> Modris: If you *really* need to maximize RAM for Joomla, you could install Ubuntu Server, not Lubuntu, on that PC.  So no GUI at all.  That is how "real" servers are set up... you would gain a litle more RAM that way.
<Modris> thn. About GUI, RAM etc correlation  i understand. For now the main interest is joomla... after that i will tune other if this project site someday come out. thnk
<Modris> search for manual how to correct create ftp user who will work with joomla web... vsftpd already install
<Modris> is this https://support.automatedresults.net/KB/a10/setup-user-for-ubuntu-vsftpd-and-web.aspx ok?
<jmarsden> Modris: It is easier (and much more secure) to use ssh (scp or sftp) instead to transfer files.  Do you really need FTP?
<Modris> hmm... idont know, im not wery good at apache and web file structure ... when i try install joomla with web interface, then on 5.step joomla priomise do all stuff for me. i just want use this.
<Modris> ok, maybe You have good manual how to create ssh user for web management...
<Modris> will be good that user for web admin can do only web things,
<jmarsden> Just create a user and it has ssh capability by default.  If you need that user to be able to put files into special system places, create a group and make the directory concerned group writeable by that group.  There is nothing special about "web things", there is only basic normal Unix file permissions.
<jmarsden> if you need a user to be able to restart a web server, you can set up /etc/suoders to allow that user sudo use for exactly the command he needs and no others.
<jmarsden> But if this is just an old PC of yours, why are you protecting it from yourself? :)
<bonny> how do i move into my desktop on lx terminal
<bonny> and hwo do i opena zip file
<bioterror> :D
<jmarsden> Wow, he waited patiently for his answer...?!
<phillw> jmarsden: I must alter the topic to 'please take numbered ticket... currently dealing with ###' :P
<jmarsden> phillw: More seriously, maybe an automated notice when you join the channel saying "If you ask an Lubuntu support question, please wait at least 10 minutes for an answer" would be worth trying?
<phillw> I'll see about putting it into the announce via chanserv when they logon, although how many people ever read that I do not know.
<jmarsden> I don't know either, but perhaps more than read the /topic :)
<Modris> no very actual but - how to remove wallpaper in lubuntu?
<Modris> not very actual but - how to remove wallpaper in lubuntu?
<Modris> and do You use more than one desktop (i mean virtual), and for what? when boss comming or something else.
<jmarsden> right click on desktop -> Desktop Preferences and set Wallpaper to none
<jmarsden> And Yes, I use multiple desktops, one for email, one for "work", sometimes one for web browser windows... it is a way to stay organized when you have 18 windows open :)
<jmarsden> Right now I have six virtual desktops, 5 of which have something on them :)
<jmarsden> (And this is at home, so I *am* the boss :)
<bioterror> and ofcourse one desktop is full of terminals
<jmarsden> Of course :)
<jmarsden> Right now the 5 are chat, terminals, email, web, VMs
<jmarsden> The work one is empty... it is a Saturday morning, so I'm officially off work, and my boss has not called me for some emergency or other (yet) :)
<bioterror> you have red phone?
<bioterror> :D
<jmarsden> Just an Android cellphone that stays with me, turned on, unless I am swimming or in the shower, basically :)
<bioterror> java phone :(
<bioterror> you didnt go with the N900?-)
<jmarsden> I just use what work gives me and pays for :)
<bioterror> im a weirdo for a linux user, i have two windows mobiles :D
<jmarsden> I think the N900 is more common in Europe than over here in the USA.
<bioterror> probably
<bioterror> im waiting a meego device with full qwerty
<bioterror> phones are now ready for the core race ;)
<jmarsden> For full qwerty, you can carry a bluetooth keyboard... just need a big pocket :)
<jmarsden> Yes, I'm waiting to see the first "quad core" phone :) :)
<bioterror> lg has technology
<bioterror> quad core arm
<jmarsden> With low enough power consumption for phone use?  Nice.
<bioterror> i can dig url when i get to computer
<bioterror> actually power consumption might get lower with more cores
<bioterror> as they can share the load balance
<bioterror> btw. sony ericsson has good qwerty keyboards :)
<Modris> sorry for late, but "right click on desktop -> Desktop Preferences and set Wallpaper to none" for ubuntu it is ok, but it dont work for lubuntu
<Modris> about console in all virtual desktop, why not use tabbed urxct ?
<bioterror> becouse we dont want to configure your Xdefaults
<Modris> about .Xdefaults it need to be in home, right? but ls -a can;t give me that. where i can find my xdefaults?
<bioterror> exactly
<bioterror> some common sense now
<jmarsden> Modris: I tried the right click... think in Lubuntu 11.04 before I wrote that answer for you :)
<jmarsden> It works here.
<jmarsden> What exactly "dont work" about my approach, for you?
<Modris> hmm. i try, but it dont work. hard explain. but right mouse on desktop -> desktop preferences
<Modris> when i click on walpapper, i need choose file from filsystems, how to get none?
<jmarsden> Oh.  Press Escape.
<Modris> "please select an image file" and open or cancel...
<Modris> ohh, that work
<jmarsden> :)
<Modris> and need restart x for apply?
<Modris> i go again in desktop preferences and get again wallpaper fill with file name...
<Modris> and walpaper dont disaper from my deskto bacground...
<jmarsden> Hmmm.... OK, let me play a little here...
<Modris> i think i have 11.04, but how to check lubuntu version?
<jmarsden> lsb_release -d
<jmarsden> Same as in any Debian or Ubuntu flavour :)
<Modris> ok i have 11.04
<jmarsden> yes... you are right, I saw the Wallpaper (none) but did not reboot to test it before...
<Modris> i can reboot for tests, if tjat need
<mysteriousdarren> so how far does lubuntu have to go before its an official release?
<jmarsden> It has to wait for a hardware upgrade by Canonical for their ISO image servers, then migrate to using the Ubuntu build process...
<jmarsden> Stay tuned.., right now the ball is in Canonical's court
<jmarsden> Mark Shuttleworth brought this up at a recent Technical Board meeting... it's coming...
<mysteriousdarren> good, I switched all of my boxes over and would like to help if could be.
<jmarsden> Do you have packaging and ISO creation skills?
<jmarsden> Right now I think gilir would be happy for some help getting all our LXDE patches pushed upstream into the official LXDE sources... can you help out with that?
<jmarsden> mysteriousdarren: ^^
<mysteriousdarren> not packaging, but I can make ISOs and do graphic design work
<bioterror> then you should contact rafael for graphical stuff
<mysteriousdarren> bioterror: hello I've not talked to you for a while. How are you anyway? do u have an email? or something similar?
<bioterror> mysteriousdarren, im fine. waiting for sauna to warm up. you can find my email address from my wiki ;1
<bioterror> for this round lubuntu and xubuntu made work together for some icon stuff for example
<mysteriousdarren> ic, I am looking
<mysteriousdarren> U on ubuntu forums?
<bioterror> they noticed together that both favours are tweaking same icon set
<bioterror> yes i am
<mysteriousdarren> bioterror: can u give me a link or give me a email in private chat?
<bioterror> wiki.ubuntu.com/bioterror
<mysteriousdarren> thx
<Modris> not about lubuntu - just my joy of evening. for compaq evo n160 (old p3 laptop) sensor show 71degree celsius in indle, now i open, remove cpu fan (think about change cpu geal for better cooling) and surprize - there was not geal at all. i give litle bit of standart cpu heatsink geal.
<Modris> boot again and +37 - +51 by celsius :-)
<bioterror> might work better
<mysteriousdarren> bioterror: which rafael?
<bioterror> laguna
<Modris> bioterror, how better? :-) it is enaught.I wonder how simple this old machine are made and how greate are they manuals, i cant see normal manual by repairing for todays laptops. and this fan of cpu (looks orginal) work great and silent. for today after 2 max 3 year all fans need change whithout questions.
<bioterror> i dont sign that statement
<bioterror> but laters
<bioterror> good evening or night
<Modris> i have lubuntu 11.04 and nokia e52, is there guide how to connect together and use net by 3g operator?
<stlsaint> Modris: if there is documentation to use with ubuntu then it should also work with lubuntu
<Modris> thnk stlsaint i found https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-mobile.html but start with only right mouse button on network icon and ... hwolaa, 10 second setup
<Modris> and i use net. Great functionality!
<Modris> nice click and go for end-user.
<stlsaint> Modris: great
<Modris> Q how to control update process from using 3g network, or just disable update and whatch own step?
<Modris> or maybe is there some network gui monitor? who may be in bacground
<stlsaint> Modris: im sorry i dont understand your question
<Modris> to check when some traffice increase
<stlsaint> Modris: you want to update but not to update on the 3g network?
<stlsaint> Modris: you can switch network interfaces anytime, go wireless, ethernet or 3g
<Modris> i want minimize my traffice when i with mobile phone. when i use wired it is unlimited
<Modris> how to explain, excuse about my english.
<stlsaint> Modris: than only update your system when connected to wire
<Modris> for example wit windows there are bacground download services (who do update automatic), is automatic update is only when check in update manager or run from console?
<Modris> ok, maybe close this case ;-) thank stlsaint
<Modris> For now searc for gui network monitor, permanent on desktop
<stlsaint> Modris: there is no automatic update unless you set it to
<Modris> ok, i understand about update, thnk
<stlsaint> Modris: lubuntu will just let you know that you have updates available, oh ok
<KM0201> ok, here's my prob, two machines, running lubuntu 11.04   the person i'll be helping, is a bit on the brain dead side, and doesn't know how to open ports on her router... so i set up a "Reverse" remote connection.
<KM0201> problem is, when she runs x11vnc -connect MYIP   it scrolls through a bunch of text, and goes back to a prompt, rather than showing me her desktop.
<KM0201> everything on my end is fine.. as i was able to access an xfce laptop lke this no problem.
<stlsaint> KM0201: what does the text say?
<Unit193> KM0201: Just to cover it, you did open your port?
<KM0201> Unit193: yes, i did.. and hang on, i'm trying to explan a pastebin to see the text.
<Unit193> !pastebinit
<ubot5> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<stlsaint> hehe i wrote the wiki on the app :D
<Unit193> Might be easier...
<Unit193> stlsaint: It's a great one!
<stlsaint> i love it, use it all the time
<stlsaint> pastebinit that is
<Unit193> I want it in all default installs!
<Unit193> I'm not sure I have seen the wiki (I may have)
<stlsaint> need to repackage so it only uses certain pastebin, i only like paste.debian  and paste.ubuntu :D
<stlsaint> Unit193: its on help.ubuntu.com/pastebinit (iirc)
<Unit193> I like that you CAN use others. By default it should use ubuntu
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<KM0201> pastebin.com/Sjgecx8j
<KM0201> man, wtf..
<KM0201> Unit193: stlsaint sorry... http://pastebin.com/Sjgecx8J
<KM0201> that one is right
<KM0201> FWIW, i followed the "reverse" instructions here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<KM0201> port 5500 is open
<KM0201> crap
<KM0201> i see the problem
<KM0201> i can't believe i did something that stupid.
<KM0201> it's working... thanks for your assistance
<stlsaint> KM0201: what was issue?
<KM0201> i'm a retard
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i don't know how i done it, i guess i wasn't paying attention when i was setting up my port, and i forwarded the port to my zune, rather than my laptop
<KM0201> lol
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> nice
<stlsaint> its the little things that get ya
<KM0201> yah... the sad thing was, i checked my router settings twice
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i was sure it was on her end (and i'm not telling her different)
<stlsaint> hehe just say you found a workaround even though she still messed up
<KM0201> yeah.., there you go.. :)
<stlsaint> ;P
<KM0201> stlsaint: any idea what you put in the digital clock settings, for AM/PM, as opposed to a 24hr clock
<KM0201> Unit193: u got any clue on that one?
<Unit193> KM0201: %r
<KM0201> thanks
<stlsaint> sorry not on my lubuntu install atm
<Unit193> Why wouldn't you want 24hr?
<KM0201> i love 24hr
<KM0201> she doesn't
<KM0201> i donj't think she even knows it to be honest (i tried explaining it, w/o joy)
<stlsaint> hehe
<stlsaint> i didnt get it till i joined army
<KM0201> lol
<Modris> how about 24h time  format and secs, for pm/am (%r) sec is showing for 24h (%R) not. And from where come this input or where i can read more about it?
<KM0201> Modris: what they said earlier worked fine
<KM0201> is there a guide to editing the menu?... i've got an app that won't get out of there for some reason
<Modris> KM0201,  use 24h (%R) but dont see seconds, but want to :-)
<KM0201> oh.
<KM0201> sorry, i dunno about that one
<KM0201> Unit193: or stlsaint might know
<Unit193> Modris: If you want info: man strftime
<Modris> ok, i try read
<Unit193> %l:%M:%S <-- that format?
<KM0201> u know of any good read on editing the menu?.. i got a zombie app that won't go away
<Unit193> ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml (Not a manual)
<Modris> Unit193, thnk for time format that is what i ask
<Unit193> Modris: Did you want month/others too?
<Unit193> Modris: You should add %p on the end (or %P)
<Modris> no thnk, i Y want - give this info
<Modris> but Q from where this info? i dont have man for strftime
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man3/strftime.3.html
<stlsaint> gotta love manpages
<Unit193> stlsaint: +1! Offline and online if need be
<Modris> for now i install gkrellm for monitoring some resources, How to start it automatical? Something in init.d ?
<Unit193> aautostart program?
<Modris> i search in console for man page for strftime, but nothing ...
<Modris> Unit193, yes
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<Unit193> Modris: The command is   man strftime
<Modris> nice, that is the right way about FAQ
<Modris> about man strftime for me give no manual entry for strftime...
<stlsaint> Modris: you sure your running command correctly
<stlsaint> if im not mistaken that is a default app
<Modris> i want try pastebinit, but "you are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<Modris> and about correct writing, i write "man strftime"
<jmarsden> Modris: echo this is a test |pastebinit
<Unit193> COMMAND | pastebinit ( so ls -a |pastebinit
<Unit193> ^^^ That may not be a good idea if you have private files in the current dir!
<Modris> i lost the route :-(
<Modris> 1) write in console "man strftime" and get no manual entry for strftime
<Modris> 2) i want send it to pastebin with "man strftime |pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com" and get "No manual entry for strftime"
<stlsaint> hrm need to find package that strftime is part of
<jmarsden> stlsaint: strftime is a library function, so it is a development man page.  sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<stlsaint> ah didnt know that
<stlsaint> Modris: try: man top
<Modris> it start linux user manual
<stlsaint> jmarsden: so strftime is partial to manpages-dev package?
<jmarsden> The strtime man page is part of the manpages-dev package, as far as I know.
<jmarsden> dpkg -S /usr/share/man/man3/strftime.3.gz
<jmarsden> To confirm this.
<Modris> ok, think i understan. i need install adiitional pack to get this man local
<jmarsden> Yes.
<stlsaint> yep
<jmarsden> Modris: Just do    sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<stlsaint> jmarsden: confirmed
<Modris> ok,that now is not for me, i fight with beginer problems :-) try understand .desktop files to start programms automaticaly ;-)
<Modris> back to FAQ
#lubuntu 2011-05-22
<zen_monkey> nights, can i create a lubuntu usb install cd with usb-creator?
<bioterror> seshould be possible
<Modris> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ i get copy .desktop file to .config/autostart. But it start everytime in the midle of screen, how to start it in other position? with direction i need loking!
<stlsaint> zen_monkey: yes you should be able to
<bioterror> Modris, read about openboxs rc.xml
<zen_monkey> stlsaint, needs to be done as root? i get an error after start making it...
<Modris> bioterror, for lubuntu this is file lubuntu-rc.xml, correct?
<bioterror> Modris, ya
<bioterror> zen_monkey, in linux use unetbootin
<stlsaint> zen_monkey: are you using ubuntu?
<zen_monkey> yes
<stlsaint> zen_monkey: the usb startup disk creator should not need root to run
<stlsaint> zen_monkey: but unetbootin should work just as fine
<zen_monkey> ok, installing it to give a try... my guess is that the error comes from not using gnome, openbox instead, had this sort of issues from time to time
<john_rambo> The get lubuntu link at lubuntu.net downloads a 32 bit version .....Correct?
<jmarsden> john_rambo: Correct, there is no official 64bit version yet.
<john_rambo> jmarsden, Thanks for the confirmation .... Downloading now
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<kalithlev> I changed the PATH variable in .bashrc, but it doesn't seem to work with alt+F2..
<Modris> is irc channel for sylpheed (mail client for lubuntu)?
<jmarsden> Modris: Not here on irc.freenode.net, as far as I know.
<Modris> i search - how configure sylpheed to optimize for low speed broadband internet. I use imap gmail, want only syncronize and keep local krypted copy. thn jmarsden for direction
<jmarsden> kalithlev: The alt-f2 command launcher does not run bash to run your command, it just runs the command... if you do alt-f2 and then bash -c yourcommand   that might work?
<jmarsden> Modris: what does Sylpheed do by default that uses up too much bandwidth?
<jmarsden> Modris: I don't think it has any "low bandwidth" settings, it just works.  It is designed to a small and simple email client.
<Modris> jmarsden, thnk for replly, im back. i just try to start and dont know about traffic. try to figure this out.
<leszek> hi
<poltak> leszek what's going on my brother?
<archtang1nt> hey
<archtang1nt> does lubuntu have fluxbox enabled for install via repo?
<archtang1nt> I'm an archlinux junkie, so I hope that's valid
<Psilocybin_Elf> Actually, what ever happened to Fluxubuntu or whatever it was called? Does it still get maintained?
<archtang1nt> eh
<archtang1nt> just gonna dd to hd
<poltak> archtang1nt: talk of arch is not permitted here. Warning, mate
<Unit193> poltak: What makes you think talk of Arch is not permitted?
<kristian_> greetings
<stlsaint> hello
<Unit193> Howdy kr	
<Unit193> No idea how...
<kristian_> I'm having a small problem... I want to disable my touchpad and this happens: lxinput segfaults and the gnome app I got for it forgets on reboot
<Unit193> Did you try using gsynaptics or tpconfig ?
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I mount a USB memory stick in lubuntu?  In Ubuntu I just pop it in and it automatically mounts it.  Lubuntu does not.  Nothing on Desktop, in file manager, nor in /mnt or /media.
<kristian_> hi UndiFineD
<kristian_> sorry, Unit193
<kristian_> it was gsynaptics... trying the other one now
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I have picture but no sound in VLC?
<silverarrow> is there a way to trouble shoot sound issues?
<silverarrow> I would love to get VLC up and going, I prefer this player
<silverarrow> any idea?
<silverarrow> so everybody out on a sunday?
<gazra> Hello, is there an official lubuntu 64bit release?
<gazra> Why all distros, except Lubuntu offer a 64bit?
<gazra> Hello? Anyone there?
<Unit193> gazra: There isn't an official 64bit yet
<gazra> yet?
<gazra> Is there going to be one 10.04 64bit?
<gazra> sorry, I meant 11.04
<silverarrow> is there a way to check for sound in lubuntu?
<gazra> Do you know when would the 11.04 64bit Lubuntu be available?
<silverarrow> probably becuase lubuntu is for lighter/smaller/ older machines
<silverarrow> computers I mean*
<silverarrow> I have lubuntu on my 64 bit, and it works
<gazra> silverarrow: well I don't have a a light/small machine, but I want speed and I want 64bit.
<Unit193> gazra: I'm not sure if there will be an official one for 11.04
<silverarrow> I am however going for Ubuntu, because of Totem
<silverarrow> I really don't know the differences between 64 and 32 reallyk, at least not the implications on OS
<silverarrow> but, is there a system sound check for lubuntu,
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> I am having trouble
<Unit193> silverarrow: Can you get audio from anything?
<silverarrow> that is my problem, neither of the mediaplayers give sound
<silverarrow> adobe, gone or vlc
<silverarrow> gnome
<gazra> I found a page with Lubuntu 64 bit, does anyone know if it's for real?: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/lubuntu-64bit-image-available-for-download/
<silverarrow> there is sound when I boot up
<Unit193> gazra: There is a "community" version
<Unit193> silverarrow: Did you select the correct sound card?
<gazra> Unit193: where can I get it?
<silverarrow> I haven't selected anything really
<silverarrow> I go by default
<silverarrow> and it worked in the last lubuntu
<silverarrow> I can't find anything on sound card?
<Unit193> gazra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GetLubuntu Mind using the torrent?
<Unit193> silverarrow: lxterminal > alsamixer
<silverarrow> configuration manager is pretty limited in lubuntu
<silverarrow> apt get?
<Unit193> Nope, that's the command
<silverarrow> Card: VIA 82C686A/B rev20
<silverarrow> Wolfson WM9703,WM9707,WM9708,WM9717
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> unit193, how do I use the alsamixer?
<Unit193> F6 to change
<Unit193> +cards
<silverarrow> what do I choose? there's "default", "VIA 82C686A/B rev20", and "enter device"
<silverarrow> it seems to be set for VIA 82C686A/B rev20
<silverarrow> hmm, this was tricky
<Unit193> ;phillw
<DragonEyes> Hi, (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw) is an admin person, wiki stuff, tidying up stuff creating new entries. Passionate about Lubuntu (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu), Accessibility (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team) and UBT (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam) Also familiar with LAMP and web stuff.
<phillw> ;topic Welcome to #lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat  ||  Lubuntu 11.04 is available via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GetLubuntu (please use the torrent feed).  || Always follow the channel guidelines.
* DragonEyes changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat  ||  Lubuntu 11.04 is available via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GetLubuntu (please use the torrent feed).  || Always follow the channel guidelines.
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<Unit193> :D
<silverarrow> well, I got as far as lubuntu running almost well lol
<silverarrow> I got all the restriceds I think
<silverarrow> well, not really, dvds will not play
<Unit193> !dvd
<ubot5> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GTRsdk> is there a Lubuntu ppa in the Lubuntu sources.list?
<silverarrow> computer froze
<jmarsden> GTRsdk: There had better not be, not in 11.04 :)
<jmarsden> GTRsdk: We worked hard to get all Lubuntu software into the normal standard repositories.
<GTRsdk> jmarsden, so there is a PPA in 10.04?
<GTRsdk> jmarsden, will there be Lubuntu daily builds for 11.10?
<jmarsden> GTRsdk: I believe so, let me look for it :)
<jmarsden> ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<jmarsden> Or https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa if you want to browse it manually
<GTRsdk> jmarsden, cool. Will there be daily builds for 11.10? Also, will 11.10 have LXDE 1.0?
<jmarsden> GTRsdk: Daily or weekly builds are coming as soon as we get to use official Ubuntu infrastructure for building (weeks away).  And we are working with the LXDE folks to get our patches from 11.04 into LXDE upstream right now, then we'll see if we can get them to make a new release for us to use in oneiric...
<silverarrow> seriously, I hvave  no sound
<silverarrow> @£"¤# alsamixer
<meetingology> silverarrow: Error: "£"¤#" is not a valid command.
<Luffy> Hi, I'm new to Lubuntu. I'm trying to get some help. Do you know where can I find lubuntu forum?
<Luffy> I google Lubuntu forum but I get Ubuntu forum?
<silverarrow> there's the general ubuntu
<GTRsdk> Luffy, I think you can use the Ubuntu forum... or ask here
<silverarrow> in the posts you can mark of for lubuntu
<silverarrow> it's a sort of inbuilt option
<silverarrow>  ¤@#¤%& alsamixer
<Luffy> Where can I find a good forum has more Lubuntu users?
<silverarrow> I don't think there are
<silverarrow> this is it
<Luffy> I am looking for some screenshot of Lubuntu Minimal Install. I can't find any
<silverarrow> or the Ubuntu room here on freenode
<Luffy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<silverarrow> oh, ask some of the users here, they know everything
<Luffy> The guide doesn't have screenshot. What to see what it looks like after install.
<silverarrow> when you get the right guy I mean
<Luffy> I hate when I google Lubuntu, I get Ubuntu.
<silverarrow> yes, lubuntu is small in every way
<Luffy> Does freenode.net have forum?
<silverarrow> do you have a tiny computer?
<Luffy> I have some very old computer.
<silverarrow> I don't think so
<silverarrow> and you cannot install via USB or CD?
<Luffy> P3 with 256MB. and P4 with 512MB
<silverarrow> you should be able to do it
<silverarrow> at least with the 512MB ram I think
<Luffy> Yes, I can install full version of Lubuntu on P4 512MB.
<gomiboy> I'm on a p3 256MB right now :)
<silverarrow> I see
<Luffy> When I try to isntall full version Lubuntu on P3 256MB, It stop half way.
<Unit193> google "lubuntu" {funnywords}
<silverarrow> I remember the white ibooks from apple used to have 512MB ram, until just a couple of years ago
<silverarrow> p3 is a model ? which brand?
<Unit193> Intel
<silverarrow> you could try and find a bit more RAM on ebay, it doesn't have t cost much at all for old ram cards
<Luffy> It a gateway laptop. Very old. It had Windows 2000 on it.
<Luffy> I think it has 16MB video card.
<silverarrow> CPU you mean?
<silverarrow> oh I see
<silverarrow> sorry, was a bit slow there
<Luffy> The graphic card has 16MB.
<silverarrow> I have this very old laptop too, with 700MHz  procossor, I have no idea about the grafic card
<Luffy> I think it cannot handle the Lubuntu graphic, That;s why it stoped half way during install.
<silverarrow> could be
<gomiboy> Luffy: you have to do the non-graphical install... i think... i did the installation booting via pxe
<silverarrow> have you tried puppy linux?
<Luffy> Puppy Linux can intall but doesn't want to work with the wireless built in the laptop.
<silverarrow> ...expert har arrived :- )
<Luffy> Puppy has a lot of problem with wireless card.
<silverarrow> did you try the Puppy 520?
<silverarrow> puppy is a bit cumbersome with the wifi sometimes,
<silverarrow> but you should be able to make it work
<Luffy> I think i did the install with Puppy first version of 500?
<silverarrow> but if you want lubuntu, it might work too
<Luffy> LIke 4 months ago. then I gave up.
<Luffy> Lubuntu work great on my P4 machine.
<silverarrow> in puppy 520 you easily go online, and there's a puppy irc help room on freenode
<Luffy> I 'm tryiing to get some screenshot of MinimalInstall of Lubuntu.
<Luffy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<silverarrow> yes, sorry
<Luffy> They say it work on old graphic card.
<Luffy> Where can I find the non-graphical install?
<silverarrow> would be fun to make the old computers work
<Luffy> the guilde for non-graphical install?
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> bioterror is sometimes very good on these things
<silverarrow> and it's sunday, people are outside
<Luffy> It's raining here.
<Luffy> Lol.
<silverarrow> here too lol
<silverarrow> and it's pretty soon monday
<bioterror> been sunny whole day
<Luffy> Yes. I hate Monday.
<Luffy> Tired and lazy Monday.
<bioterror> I hate all the 4 mondays that comes after first monday
<Unit193> This is sunday ;)
<gomiboy> Luffy: the link you posted IS the guide
<bioterror> Unit193, 40mins!
<Unit193> bioterror: 16:21
<Luffy> where is the link?
<Luffy> My link?
<Luffy> You meant the Minimal Install link?
<gomiboy> yes
<silverarrow> hi bioterror
<Luffy> Yes, I want to see what it look like after Install. But there is no screenshot in the guide.
<bioterror> it looks like normal TTY
<Unit193> After install it should be normal Lubuntu...
<Luffy> Not sure the graphic looks like the full version of Lubuntu desktop?
<bioterror> if you're using minimal install
<bioterror> you will endup into a console (TTY)
<bioterror> tty stands for teletype
<silverarrow> hmm, advanced
<silverarrow> I have  mere sound trubles
<Unit193> Sounds like he was talking after all is done (lubuntu-desktop)
<silverarrow> or major, I'm not shore
<silverarrow> so how to make sound card work with alsamixer?
<bioterror> what's the problem?
<bioterror> no muted sounds?
<silverarrow> I have no sound
<silverarrow> at all
<bioterror> do you have MM?
<silverarrow> well, at boot up
<silverarrow> mm ?
<bioterror> in alsamixer you see OO or MM
<bioterror> MM = Muted
<silverarrow> I have 00 in the first column
<silverarrow> that's not a good thing?
<silverarrow> and MM in the others
<bioterror> it's a good think
<bioterror> which ones are muted
<silverarrow> Master M
<bioterror> that's bad :D
<silverarrow> maybe I should find a postbin
<bioterror> press M on Master to unmute it
<silverarrow> it is?
<silverarrow> I can't do anything with the alsamixer, it is only in terminal
<Unit193> silverarrow: Press the M key...
<silverarrow> hey, nothing happens?
<Unit193> You need to use the arrow keys to hilight it (turns red for me) first
<Unit193> It will change to OO
<silverarrow> http://pastebin.com/69cfqh3w
<silverarrow> hmm
<bioterror> un mute pcm
<silverarrow> it just jumps to a differt picture,
<silverarrow> command not found
<Unit193> When you are in alsamixer, hilight PCM and hit the m key (hilight will make it look like   < PCM >   )
<silverarrow> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<silverarrow> worked
<Unit193> Sweet! Congrats
<phillw> ;up
<silverarrow> sorry, I am a bit slow with the tabulartor key
<bioterror> must be old ban ;)
<silverarrow> ...hmm, but I still have no sound
<phillw> bioterror: 47 days agoo.
<phillw> ;deop
<phillw> ;lurk
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<Unit193> Not ;down ?
<bioterror> silverarrow, then I would suggest to lift the level of PCM
<silverarrow> very faint sound
<silverarrow> veeeeery
<silverarrow> everything is on full
<silverarrow> even the alsamixer,
<silverarrow> weird
<bioterror> are you using speaks or what?
<bioterror> speakers
<silverarrow> the latest install of lubuntu, turned out a bit cumbersome lol
<silverarrow> just the laptop speakers, inbuilt
<silverarrow> I should have stuck with the way it were yesterday
<silverarrow> I thought I was clever and did a clean install of 11.04
<silverarrow> hmm, what could it be?
<bioterror> lots of ubuntu members come and go in here nowdays
<silverarrow> they are interested in something faster and lighter?
<bioterror> if you have master and pcm 100%
<silverarrow> this only happens in linux
<bioterror> then hard to say why you cant hear anything
<silverarrow> In Windows you never hear "do a clean reinstall"
<silverarrow> that is a linux thing lol
<bioterror> what?
<silverarrow> well, I have installed and unistalled a lot of packages from synaptics, and the one thing to make things right, then is to make a new installatin
<silverarrow> I did a new installation yesterday of 11.04 because the DVD and VLC acted so weirdly
<silverarrow> now vlc works, but no sound
<silverarrow> I mean, pictures but no sound
<silverarrow> there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<silverarrow> lots of sound
<bioterror> are you on acid? :D
<bioterror> lots of sounds and colours
<silverarrow> I am naturally high and absurd
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> too much coffee perhaps
<silverarrow> now, only dvd left
<bioterror> ahhh, next wednesday I get my AeroPress
<silverarrow> I might fiddle with that tomorrow
<bioterror> already dreaming about it
<silverarrow> fancy coffe maker?
<bioterror> actually not that fancy
<bioterror> maybe geeky :D
<silverarrow> new to me
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AeroPress
<silverarrow> I have a press can these days
<silverarrow> I used to have one of those drip machines
<silverarrow> maybe I shall try an AeroPress
<silverarrow> one coffee is enought
<silverarrow> cup*
<silverarrow> I wonder if it's sold in Europe
<bioterror> costs 30 euros
<silverarrow> oh, I can order it from ebay.uk
<silverarrow> 30£ p&p included
<silverarrow> thanks for the tip, I like coffee gadgets
<silverarrow> ;- )
<silverarrow> hi vinylourson
<Vinylourson> hello o/
<silverarrow> I wonder about your nick though ;- )
<silverarrow> playing records
<silverarrow> wine and larson
<silverarrow> lourson
<Vinylourson> silverarrow: haha, not it's makes in french but not that much in english ^^
<Vinylourson> the translation would be VinylThePooh
<Vinylourson> *it
<Vinylourson> if you have trouble representing it in your mind, here's some helpful image → http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1280506226.png
<Vinylourson> ;)
<silverarrow> oh I see
<silverarrow> sort of DJ Pooh
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> but why is dvd such a mess with linux?
<silverarrow> I shall have to download a few movies and try
<Vinylourson> silverarrow: did you install libdvdcss ?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> oh it works in vlc
<Vinylourson> mplayer FTW :)
<silverarrow> when I marked off for "no menu"
<Vinylourson> sometimes you need to reboot
<silverarrow> that is what happened probabl
<Vinylourson> the actual problem is not that Linux doesn't know how to read a DVD
<Vinylourson> it's more a legal problem
<silverarrow> I did all the restriteds a while ago, and only rebooted just now
<silverarrow> I live happily on the fringes of the law
<silverarrow> just don't tell anyone
<Vinylourson> brb
<Vinylourson> ;)
<silverarrow> gonme is really bad though
<silverarrow> jerky, and mess up the menue entries
<silverarrow> hmm, might be fixable
<Unit193> You pay money for DVD, they tell you where you can and where you can't play it, right....
<phillw> for dvd freaks, vlc seems to be the best option. It sure saves a lot of messing around getting codecs.
<phillw> Unit193: isn't DRM great :P
<silverarrow> it does
<silverarrow> some dvds have all these options, with extra bonuses, and they mess up gnome totall
<silverarrow> y
<silverarrow> vlc seems to be able to bypass it somehow, and play the main film
<phillw> Sony brought a new version in... fantastic, wonderful... except it would not play on a lot of home DVD players - worked fine on computers... Ooh. I so love it when they shoot themselves in the foot with DRM :P
<bioterror> try XBMC, silverarrow
<silverarrow> I shall have to google
<silverarrow> hmm, converting PS3s and Xbox into dvd players?
 * phillw the story is older than I tought.. Gee time flies when you are old :P http://medialoper.com/why-sonys-latest-drm-fiasco-is-probably-a-good-thing/
<silverarrow> well, ps2 played dvd fine I remember
<bioterror> silverarrow, it was started as a xbox media center
<bioterror> nowdays they have versions for Linux and OS X too
<bioterror> and Windows?
<silverarrow> I don't play much anymore, but I  might have a ps2 some where, still
<silverarrow> I really like linux
<silverarrow> next laptop shall be super linux friendly,
<silverarrow> I shall have to do research
<bioterror> then you can drop most of the hp's off
<bioterror> as they are shipped with broadcom's wlan chipset
<bioterror> HP EliteBook 8440p wont have working wlan in 11.04
<silverarrow> I had trouble with my brothers Dell, I cannot access wifi?
<silverarrow> thanks for the tip
<silverarrow> I actually thought HP worked with ubuntu
<bioterror> bcm just doesnt
<silverarrow> though I shall have a decent graphic card and cpu
<silverarrow> maybe I can make totem run like vlc
<silverarrow> noted
<silverarrow> I don't think I would go for a solid state driver either
<silverarrow> I read formating and reformating is no good no ssd
<silverarrow> but 7200 rpm sata is good enough
<silverarrow> I got this skyfi, and a brand name carsens wire less adaptors, they work great in linux
<silverarrow> so broadcom is the reason why wireless card is not detected perhaps?
<silverarrow> Dell have some laptops delivered with Ubuntu installed
<silverarrow> that's why I though it would take lubuntu easily
<silverarrow> a dell Vista computer
<silverarrow> where did the guy with the old laptops go?
<silverarrow> luffy
<silverarrow> it's weird how some old laptops work great after 12 years with only a new hard drive
<silverarrow> new ones go bad after two years,
<john_rambo> Trying to connect Dlink ADSL Router GLB 802 C via USB   ...... http://pastebin.com/ADQgksft  I am using another PC now ...ready to follow instructions
<silverarrow> it's not detected at all?
<silverarrow> your network I mean?
<john_rambo> ifconfig shows 2 interfaces eth0 & lo
<john_rambo> silverarrow, eth0 has no ip configuration as it is not connected
<john_rambo> silverarrow, Should I wait ?
<silverarrow> hmm
<john_rambo> silverarrow, Okay ...waiting
<silverarrow> you could make a prayer for bioterror not to be asleep
<silverarrow> wait, have had much the samme issue
<john_rambo> silverarrow, you?
<john_rambo> silverarrow, What did you do ?
<silverarrow> I am trying to remember
<john_rambo> silverarrow, Well ...did youmanage to get it wor?
<silverarrow> thing is that it might still be the wireless adaptor
<john_rambo> work?
<silverarrow> yes
<john_rambo> silverarrow, This is not a wireless modem
<silverarrow> oh I see
<silverarrow> well, let me google the model
<john_rambo> silverarrow, okay
<silverarrow> sorry, I am a bit slow here
<silverarrow> theoretically it should be detected right away
<john_rambo> silverarrow, Wnat mw to come back tommorow
<john_rambo> silverarrow, If detected what is the expected output of ifconfig??
<john_rambo> eth0 ...lo....& ???
<silverarrow> you are in 11.04?
<john_rambo> silverarrow, Yes
<john_rambo> silverarrow, Sorry 10.04
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> go on the ubuntu forum, more experts there
<silverarrow> I mean #ubuntu room
<silverarrow> they know the lubuntu setup
<silverarrow> it's the same
<john_rambo> silverarrow, You sure ? Coz nobody answerd ..lol
<silverarrow> what?
<silverarrow> it's sunday
<john_rambo> silverarrow, So ....then I will ask tommorow?
<john_rambo> silverarrow, coz I already tried
<silverarrow> you have the restricted drivers, because a few network cards have better support there
<silverarrow> yeah, you will get faster help at least
<john_rambo> silverarrow, Okay ....Thansk for trying ..Bye
<silverarrow> bye
<silverarrow> we should be able to get you online lol
<silverarrow> hey, I have sound but no picture now?
<silverarrow> in vlc?
<silverarrow> what?
<silverarrow> I have fiddled too much with dvd codecs or something
<silverarrow> @£$"#¤
<meetingology> silverarrow: Error: "£$"#¤" is not a valid command.
<silverarrow>    {@£$"#¤
<silverarrow> anyone here?
#lubuntu 2012-05-14
<dagerik> My laptops fan makes lot of noise, even when top says nothing particularly crazy is going on. How can I poke my fan and see its speed and cpu's temperature etc.?
<seekwill> dagerik: lm-sensors ?
<seekwill> dagerik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto ?
<dagerik> seekwill: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/986403/  This shows my cpu is 89 right?
<dagerik> Isnt that kinda high?
<seekwill> Probably why your fan is on :)
<not_found> laptop or desktop?
<not_found> never mind >.<
<dagerik> What can I do to reduce cpu tempperature? top shows that all procceses use 0 or 1 % :P
<seekwill> I would reboot and go into your BIOS. See if there's anything there that might be interesting
<seekwill> If you're truly not running "anything", it could be clogged heatsinks and such
<seekwill> Blame the cat
<CARCASS> hello everyone. I have trouble installing 12.04, after entering username, password, computer name etc, starting to copy files and suddenly the screen goes black with rolling cursor and nothing else happens, no progress
<CARCASS> I've successfully installed 11.04 on this computer lately
<CARCASS> memory & CD checked, no errors.
<CARCASS> I can switch to console and dmesg|grep error, but there's nothing bad
<CARCASS> ECS K7VTA3 v5.0, Duron 1.3 GHz, 1Gb DDR400, 40 Gb IDE, GeForce4-MX440 64 Mb
<CARCASS> now I'm trying to install with nomodeset option.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> CARCASS: you can try console setup mode
<JohnDoe_71Rus> may be install try download package from repo?
<CARCASS> i'm not sure if text-mode install is available on this CD, it's not alternate-...
<CARCASS> i don't think it's trying to download something from repository, I didn't set this options (check updates & install mp3 codec)
<seekwill> hmm... lots of crashes :(
<Guest66083> hi can someone tell me how to add trash icon to desktop ?
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> Guest66083, http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2018#p5680
<Guest66083> tnx will check out
<Guest66083> bioterror: in which file I need to copy this code?
<Yos> where is the trash bin ?
<Guest66083> trash:/// ???
<Yos> that didn't work
<bioterror> Guest66083, ~/Desktop/Trash.desktop
<Yos> Why is it so hard to find the trash bin ?
<Yos> that doesn't work either bioterror
<bioterror> how so?
<Yos> no such file or directory
<Guest66083> its hard :D
<Yos> You'd figure there'd be a trash bin icon on the panel
<bioterror> why?
<KM0201> Yos: you can put it there.
<Yos> I'm installing computer janitor, that should take care of it I think
<KM0201> oh wait... i thought you were using unity
<KM0201> Yos: just open lxde, click on trash, and then click file/empty
<Yos> no, lubuntu
<KM0201> no need to install computer janitor for that
<Yos> that's the problem, there is no trash
<KM0201> even in the file browser?
<KM0201> open up your home folder, and you don't see trash on the left?
<Yos> the operation is not supported :(
<saml> hey, how can I disable desktop background?
<saml> pcmanfm --desktop --profile lubuntu   I don't want this process to run
<saml> i'm gonna use xscreensaver to draw on root window
<saml> for animated background
<AngelForget> excuse me how can I solve the problem of the mouse, which does not canbia color Lubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> AngelForget: whats the issue?
<AngelForget> when I go on the panel to customize the style and appearance go on the window the mouse, change the color of the mouse but nothing happens, canbia color only when I enter, or step on other windows
<holstein> AngelForget: for me, i always consider LXDE to be light... i find that when i start customizing it too much and adding if features, it can get heavy
<holstein> this could be a bug, or it could be that you are just getting used to the UI
<holstein> maybe try referencing something like https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=56860
<milen8204> hello all
<milen8204> Why I can not install additional drivers for my videocart
<milen8204> card*
<milen8204> Why i have no additional drivers for ATI 9250 256MB AGP Graphics Card DDR2 Memory AGP 3D Dvi S-video Card
<holstein> milen8204: maybe there are none available?
<holstein> have you referenced https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<holstein> a better question is, do you really need it?.. if you are gaming, go for it, otherwise, to enable 3d goodies, you might be better off going with main ubuntu
<seekwill> milen8204: Are you asking because you had it for the nVidia cards?
<milen8204> seekwill, yes i have it on my other PC which is whit nvidia
<seekwill> I'd probably stick with the opensource ones unless there's a specific need to use the closed source ones
<milen8204> holstein, I think that my flash player does not work well becouse of card
<holstein> milen8204: you mean, because of driver?
<milen8204> holstein, yes :D
<milen8204> i think so, but not sure
<holstein> milen8204: i would try the chrome browser as a troubleshooting step for flash
<milen8204> I tried several times but did not succeed, now I can run clips in youtube whit gnash, but cant run clips in other sites
<holstein> milen8204: you tried several times in the chrome browser?
<holstein> milen8204: i would not expect gnash to be a full replacement..
<milen8204> holstein, I have installed flashplugin-nonfree ... and lubuntu-restricted-extras but nothing happed. Then I remove all flash things and install gnash and the videos in youtube started to work fine
<holstein> milen8204: cool.. enjoy!
<milen8204> but not all videos work
<milen8204> properly
<milen8204> ok thanks
<milen8204> i will go now
<seekwill> I wonder if it's just because he had a slow CPU....
<leszek> hi
<will_> hello :)
<rolandb> hi. I'm trying to put some lines in /etc/rc.multi but it doesn't exist? any tips?
<will_> Old school :)
<will_> I wish people would stay :(
<nezumi> ^.^
<Osmodivs> Hello. I want to download something from the internet with WGET, but I get this error bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('     How can I solve this?
<Osmodivs>   
<Unit193> We can't tell without the script/line, but usage is: wget google.com
 * not_found sees Unit193 is trying to download the Internet
<Unit193> wget -qO- ifconfig.me/ip   better? ;)
<not_found> No... not really (then again I have no idea what that all means :p)
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11254865&postcount=1
<bodhi_zazen> Looking to recruit a few lubuntu community members willing to assist with lubuntu documentation
<bodhi_zazen> forums staff is available to help, contact nothingspecial
<will_> I'd like to help.
<bodhi_zazen> w00t
<bodhi_zazen> you know how to wiki ?
<bodhi_zazen> This script http://bodhizazen.net/tweaks/ubforums2ubwiki.sh.txt
<bodhi_zazen> will convert forums posts into wiki syntax, which you may then copy-paste into existing or new wiki pages
<ochosi> hm, i'm trying to contact the developer of lubuntu-software-center. is he ever around in here?
<bodhi_zazen> ideally we need to form a team from the lubuntu community to help
<Osmodivs> Unit193: wget -c http://master.doperoms.com:81/files/ec9c16b630b4266758d9e87412c9a8e6/4fb17d6e/files/roms/sony_playstation_psx/Parasite%20Eve%20(USA)%20(Disc%201).zip
<will_> bodhi_zazen: Yeah. I just joined the support team :)
<will_> Trying to figure out how to help out
<Osmodivs> I could help to tranlate wiki stuff to spanish
<bodhi_zazen> Fantastic
<will_> I've never used the Ubuntu wiki before though. Great time to learn :)
<bodhi_zazen> nothingspecial and forestpixie are two forums contacts that will help
<bodhi_zazen> You can /join #ubuntu-wiki for assistance
<bodhi_zazen> I am mainly on the forums
<bodhi_zazen> but we support lubuntu and would like to see lubuntu thrive
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<Unit193> ochosi: "Stephen Smally" isn't around all that much, but I don't think he'd mind if I were to PM email?
<bodhi_zazen> get involved
<bodhi_zazen> help out lubuntu, form a lubuntu - wiki team
<bodhi_zazen> if you need, ask for help
<bodhi_zazen> forestpixie, nothingspecial, and myself can all help get you started
<Unit193> Osmodivs: "403 - Forbidden", but it'd be wget "http://master.doperoms.com:81/files/ec9c16b630b4266758d9e87412c9a8e6/4fb17d6e/files/roms/sony_playstation_psx/Parasite%20Eve%20(USA)%20(Disc%201).zip"
<will_> Try escaping it
<Osmodivs> Unit193: Nah, I still get the same error: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' Perhaps the Terminal does not accept parenthisis?
<will_> Or try converting it to the htmlentity value
<Unit193> That worked fine for me, except that it's a forbidden site.
<ochosi> Unit193: you mean you pm me his email or i pm you my email? :)
<will_> bodhi_zazen: Ok, I will take a look at this when I get home from the office. Thanks for the info :)
<bodhi_zazen> thanks will_
<bodhi_zazen> The previous head of the lubuntu wiki team just stepped down, so we need someone else to step up, preferable a team
<will_> What is responsibilities of the role?
<will_> What are the responsibilities of the role? :)
<pibarnas> bodhi_zazen, My suggestion to include in lubuntu's rc.xml: http://pastebin.com/kUwMntfs
<bodhi_zazen> pibarnas: what is that ?
<bodhi_zazen> will_: well, technically, responsibilities and role need to be determined by you all, the lubuntu community
<pibarnas> bodhi_zazen, keybind. ctrl+alt+del start chroot. if you press r, restart the system. if you press x, shutdown. of course sudo may be set.
<bodhi_zazen> IMO responsibilities would be to coordinate and maintain lubuntu documentation, across all lubuntu pages / sites
<will_> bodhi_zazen: I just started using Lubuntu :)
<bodhi_zazen> will_: so ?
<will_> oh… :)
<bodhi_zazen> documentation is documentation
<will_> Still trying to figure out how the community part works and is organized
<bodhi_zazen> we need good people willing to contribute
<will_> I agree, which is why I want to help out.
<bodhi_zazen> ask for assistance if you have technical questions
<bodhi_zazen> Otherwise, learn wiki format
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnEditing
<bodhi_zazen> 80-90 % of the work is coordinating effort, determining what to put on wiki pages, and formatting
<will_> It's knowing about this launchpad that I don't know how it works.
<bodhi_zazen> 10-20 % is technical
<pibarnas> bodhi_zazen, http://pastebin.com/trnWCr3M sorry, here's a more complete one, with a breakchroot key.
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationTeam Here's the doc team page.
<bodhi_zazen> there you go
<bodhi_zazen> pibarnas: ok, thanks for the link
<bodhi_zazen> Still not clear what you want me to do with that, add it to wiki ?
<will_> Ok, joined the team :)
<will_> So I'm not sure what the next step is. That's where I'm stuck
<bodhi_zazen> OK, well, as the lubuntu lead just quit, it is going to be chaotic for a while
<bodhi_zazen> Lead the team, ask questions, ask for help, and recruit other lubuntu members to help as well
<bodhi_zazen> Key is, be active, don't wait for people to give you orders, start contributing
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: yo yo yo
<will_> hehe
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo stlsaint
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: you able to renew my BT membership in lp?
<n1ckn4me09876543> hey!  what's a nice program where I can mount  iso, bin, and other files so I can have a virtual cd-rom to use for VirtualBox
<bodhi_zazen> will_: stlsaint can help you
<will_> oh ok :)
<stlsaint> n1ckn4me09876543: you mean an alternate for poweriso?
<will_> n1ckn4me09876543: You can have VB access the ISO directly
<bodhi_zazen> n1ckn4me09876543: you mount the iso directly in vbox, it then appears as a CDROM to the guest
<n1ckn4me09876543> OH, alrity thnx
<bodhi_zazen> ;p
<stlsaint> will_: lubuntu questions?
<n1ckn4me09876543> thnx yall
<will_> stlsaint: Hi. I'm brand new to the Ubuntu community stuff (Lanchpad). I'd like to help out with the docs/wiki. What should I do now? :)
<will_> I don't know where to start.
<bodhi_zazen> stlsaint: will_ is new to lubuntu, but interested in becoming more involved with lubuntu documentation
<stlsaint> will_: aye, one sec
<stlsaint> will_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation
<stlsaint> will_: ^^ thats a good "start"
<will_> Is there a listing of things that need to be done?
<stlsaint> will_: join room: #lubuntu-offtopic
#lubuntu 2012-05-15
<Guest59946> Hello ppl. I was using Lubuntu 12.04 when all of a suden everything freezed, so I rebooted in the good old way of the PC power button (tty did not worked either) but could not login, it asked me for GRUB. I am in a LiveCD now (11.10) But I can't acces my info, I can see my home folder, but not its contents
<Guest59946> What can I do to save ALL my info?
<Guest59946> I can't see anything in the terminal either, not even with DIR or LS command
<Guest59946> It is as the data just disapeared by magic
<bodhi_zazen> Guest59946: best way to save all your info is to restore from backup ;p
<pibarnas> Guest59946, could you mount the partition your info's stored by hand?
<pibarnas> Guest59946, with the live cd, I mean?
<Guest59946> pibarnas:  Can you tell me how?
<Guest59946> I think I need to install a backup program, eh?
<Guest59946> All I need is my pictures
<Guest59946> I need them, I worked with them
<seekwill> This would be good to doc :)
<pibarnas> Guest59946, first, you have to know the name of device your things are stored. for example /dev/sda1
<seekwill> I think before you do that, you should look into what the error message means
<seekwill> Guest59946: What was the GRUB error? Does it always give you that error message everytime you try to boot from it?
<Unit193> HD failure?  Try SystemRescueCD? Does that still have something useful for Linux rather than windows?
<Guest59946> Unit193: Yes, I tried to login several times, GRUB RESCUE I think
<Guest59946> Unit193: Can't even login in the LiveCD, in the "Boot to first HDD"
<pibarnas> Guest59946, you could your original partition with a command similar to this, where ?=number of your original partition: sudo mount -t ext4 -o rw /dev/sda? /mnt
<Guest59946> pibarnas: Number of my original partition? The disk utility see it like this: file:///media/dddc8834-fd7c-440b-bc56-89efd77ff2bf
<Guest59946> pibarnas: Ah, I get it
<Guest59946> pibarnas: You mean this
<Guest59946> pibarnas: I think it is mounted
<Guest59946> but still can't see my data
<pibarnas> Guest59946, are you sure it was the correct device?
<seekwill> Guest59946: What do you see?
<Guest59946> pibarnas: Thats what the Disk Manager says /dev/sda1
<pibarnas> Guest59946, ls /mnt shows what?
<Guest59946> seekwill: I see nothing inside my home folder, just 4 folders: .config .gvfs .local .purple
<seekwill> Guest59946: Are you looking in your home folder from the LiveCD?
<Unit193> /media is used by a few things.
<Guest59946> ls /mnt
<Guest59946> dev  home  proc  run  sys  usr  var  vmlinuz  vmlinuz.old
<seekwill> ls /mnt/home
<pibarnas> Guest59946, do u take a look at that home??
<seekwill> ls /mnt/home/<username>/<picturefolder>
<Guest59946> pibarnas: Like I said before, there is nothing inside my home folder, except those 4 folders I mentioned before
<seekwill> :)
<Guest59946> How can data erase just like that?
<seekwill> ls /mnt/home
<seekwill> What does that say?
<Guest59946> seekwill: ls /mnt/home/
<Guest59946> osmodivs
<Guest59946>  ls /mnt/home/osmodivs/
<Guest59946> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<seekwill> Nothing in that dir?
<Guest59946> I had 100+GB of data a few minutes ago
<Guest59946> Not anymore
<seekwill> ls -la /mnt/home/osmodivs
<pibarnas> Guest59946, could u remind what were you doin' when system froze?
<seekwill> It could have been an rm -rf :(
<Guest59946> rm...
<Guest59946> Oh no
<Guest59946> OH NO
<Guest59946> I think I deleted something
<Guest59946> /???/???/.Trash
<Guest59946> But Trash is not a vital part of the OS
<Guest59946> Is it?
<seekwill> ?
<pibarnas> Guest59946, nope, but if you do something like rm -rf ~/* .Trash...
<pibarnas> Guest59946, there's a space between * and .Trash....
<Guest59946> pibarnas: What does that means?
<pibarnas> Guest59946, means that if you've done that, you remove everything that isn't hidden from your home.
<Guest59946> pibarnas: Well, I think I did that, I'm gonna have to use the good ol PHOTOREC
<pibarnas> Guest59946, PHOTOREC?
<Guest59946> pibarnas: Yeah, its for photo recovery, it also recovers Partitions, and lots of other type of files
<Guest59946> hotoRec 6.11, Data Recovery Utility, April 2009
<Guest59946> Christophe GRENIER <grenier@cgsecurity.org>
<Guest59946> http://www.cgsecurity.org
<Unit193> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<pibarnas> Guest59946, cool. I didn't know it.
<Guest59946> pibarnas: You learn something everyday, like me, I will NOT use rm rf again, EVER!!
<pibarnas> Guest59946, it's dangerous. rm isn't, but with those arguments...
<Guest59946>  Ok, thx everybody. Have to go
<CARCASS> hi, does anybody know how to fix gdebi's issue in 12.04? I can't install any .deb package with gdebi, it's just quitting out when I try to install something.
<restringere> I've got a quick question for you: I am running Lubuntu 12.04 on an Inspiron 1000 2.2ghz celeron, with 1.25 Gigs of Ram, was Rsyncing from my other machine running Xubuntu to do a routine backup of a huge 3 gig file and when Lubuntu went to idle it dropped into a severe kernel panic...does anyone know how I can look through the logs to verify this?
<restringere> Is this a bug or a normal event?
<CARCASS> first of all, dmesg|grep fatal or dmesg|grep error
<restringere> checking
<restringere> Only one
<restringere> EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted Opts: errors=remount-ro
<CARCASS> it's not an error.
<restringere> Was it because my memory overflowed?
<restringere> or because the disk went to idle during a huge write and rewrite
<CARCASS> I think it's because of disk idle, yes.
<restringere> Now there are a few bad sectors on my disk , should I fdisk?  And how can I prevent the disk idle, can I turn it off?
<CARCASS> replace the disk, don't use it with bad sectors. It's usually a physical damage, not filesystem error.
<Unit193> CARCASS: Run gdebi from the terminal to see what output you get.
<Unit193> Also, if in the end you can't get it, dpkg -i works just as well.
<EvilResistance> and if that fails as well, then there's a bigger problem on there
<EvilResistance> whoops sorry
<CARCASS> Unit193, i did it, no error output. Just silently quitting.
 * EvilResistance has too many channels
<CARCASS> Unit193, and yes, I can do that with dpkg -i , and apt-get install -f to install all dependencies, but i'm a bit dissapointed with gdebi's behaviour.
<restringere> OK
<CARCASS> installed lubuntu from alternate cd
<restringere> But if I cant replace it what do I do?
<CARCASS> I don't know, restringere. I'm always replacing disks with bad sectors.
<restringere> ok
<Unit193> CARCASS: I just (re)installed archey using gdebi, all working here.
<Unit193> Try strace gdebi-gtk file.deb
<CARCASS> ok, I'll try
<CARCASS> one more question:
<CARCASS> I've installed NVidia driver and Nvidia-settings is almost empty, screenshot: http://oi47.tinypic.com/29ekuc7.jpg
<CARCASS> where the hell is all other settings, lol ?
<restringere> CARCASS, I had this problem today
<restringere> heres a great link, install nVidia drivers from www.nvidia.com always
<restringere> all you have to do is download the binary, then chmod +x, press ctrl alt f1 and then kill lightdm or gmd, install, reboot
<CARCASS> restringere, I did exactly what you have said above.
<restringere> do you have the Ubuntu proprietary drivers installed from the menu?
<restringere> the one that says, activated..etc...
<CARCASS> no, I've downloaded the driver from nvidia.com website. In proprietary drivers it says nothing.
<CARCASS> i've downloaded that .run file, switched to console, killed lightdm, sudo sh file.run , no errors, installation ok, reboot.
<CARCASS> *scratch*
<restringere> try apt-get remove nvidia nvidia-current and do it over again
<restringere> Thats what I had to do
<Unit193> Jockey is the only supported method right now.
<CARCASS> jokey doesn't provide any driver for my GeForce4-MX420
<restringere> Carcass, I realized direct download of the binary and clean setup is the only way
<restringere> There should be a warning message that directs you to reconfigure the settings module
<lubuntu-user> Hello, I am trying to use lubuntu on a netbook.  It seems to have installed, but it won't load Lubuntu unless I had my USB stick connected.
<lubuntu-user> Any ideas how to change this?
<CARCASS> restringere, right, there was something about nouveau driver
<CARCASS> lubuntu-user, I guess you have installed lubuntu ON your USB-stick drive :)
<CARCASS> and this must be connected, of course, to load system
<Unit193> Or grub to there. :P
<CARCASS> or grub, yes :)
<lubuntu-user> carcass, maybe, so what do I do to undo this?
<lubuntu-user> I did the same as I have done with kubuntu and ubuntu
<CARCASS> unplug USB-stick, then completely reinstall lubuntu.
<CARCASS> oops, where you installing from? From this USB stick?
<lubuntu-user> yes
<lubuntu-user> I did the same as I have done with ubuntu before and kubuntu
<mi3> are you there?
<windbuntu> lubuntu is frustrating me it seems quite the mess overall i am in 12.04 in my vm and i ran synaptic to install the restricted extras and it just hung now synaptic seems broken and wont work and wants me to run 'dpkg-configure-a' whatever the heck that is but when i run that it doesnt seem to know what it is...what i screwed up mess!
<windbuntu> typical when you try to use terminal it always wants you to run a silly command then says it doesnt understand its own GD command
<iceroot> windbuntu: because you are misstyping the commands
<windbuntu> i typed it exactly as lubuntu told me
<windbuntu> so if thats the case again its a mess
<windbuntu> should not be this difficult
<iceroot> windbuntu: lubuntu told you to use "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<iceroot> windbuntu: and not dpkg-configure-a
<windbuntu> no i typed exactly what it said
<windbuntu> then it needs to say what it means
<windbuntu> im not a mind reader
<windbuntu> what are you suggeting i run
<windbuntu> suggesting
<iceroot> windbuntu: lubuntu told you to use "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<iceroot> so please use that command
<windbuntu> so is that what i type?
<iceroot> windbuntu: and not dpkg-configure-a
<windbuntu> i will type that exactly
<windbuntu> but ill bet it does absolutely nothing
<iceroot> then dont ask for my help if you bet i am telling you lies
<windbuntu> can i be in my VM and in here same time?
<iceroot> what is "here"?
<windbuntu> i know you are telling me what its supposed to do
<windbuntu> here means i am in this chat in my ubuntu system...there means i go into my lubuntu vm and do both at same time
<windbuntu> in case i want to ask a question when it fails
<iceroot> windbuntu: you mean if you can access this chat with your vm?
<windbuntu> i mean i am speaking to you right now in ubuntu in my xchat....can i now go into to my VM and boot lubuntu and leave this chat open too?
<windbuntu> eh never mind
<windbuntu> ill just go back into lubuntu
<windbuntu> and run that command
<windbuntu> when i run that command, what is supposed to happen?
<windbuntu> does it see that synaptic is broke find the problem and fix it?
<windbuntu> well thanks anyway ill try
<windbuntu> the sudo dpkg did allow me to use synaptic again but the same problen occurs over and over again...when i try to use synaptic to install either adobe flash or the restricted extras is just hangs, it hangs at the eula agreement concerning windows probably becasue there is a little thing that says OK that i am probably supposed to acknowledge to move on but there is no GD way to acknowledge it in a VM i tried every way possible buy it will not
<windbuntu>  so it just sits there hung. rubbish.
<windbuntu> so i can run my lubuntu in my vm but cannot play vids
<jakob_l> not possible to select Ok with <tab> and then hit enter?
<windbuntu> hmmm
<windbuntu> ill try tab then
<windbuntu> this will be my 3rd attempt to make lubuntu install the extras
<windbuntu> brb
<windbuntu> ty
<tata> I use lubuntu 10.04 on usb flash- and nao, my free space is only 40Mb, how to make larger space?
<tata> is it possible to delete some programs from live lubuntu at flash usb?
<holstein> tata: maybe.. i usually just install to the USB media.. you could always do a minimal install and just choose what you want... LXDE for example
<tata> but, I never usued minimal instal, is it hardway?
<holstein> tata: its not easy building up a custom operating system, which is kind of what you are asking to do
<holstein> tata: its do-able... if you'd like a customized, or smaller footprint ubuntu/lubuntu, theres nothing preventing you from having that
<tata> ok, I think that is not for me, I am new in linux
<holstein> tata: maybe you just want to get a bigger stick, and install to that media then
<holstein> tata: or a smaller footprint linux such as puppy.. or knoppix which is designed to be used as you are trying to use it
<tata> yes, I try puppy but lubuntu is for me more understant than puppy
<tata> puppy is comlecated
<holstein> tata: understant?
<holstein> tata: things that you are not used to are complicated
<holstein> tata: i say, choose one that is closer to fitting your needs, and learn about it
<tata> ok
<milen8204> hello all when I start my  System Tools>System profiler and Benchmark> Summary I can not see my video card, it is written:  OpenGL Renderer: Unknown. Is it this a bug or bad driver ?
<seekwill> milen8204: What does `lspci` say?
<milen8204> seekwill, http://pastebin.com/f6iCq4jG
<seekwill> Do you know which driver you're using?
<seekwill> brb, I need to head to the office
<milen8204> seekwill, I do not know
<bodhi_zazen> o/ lubuntu
<EvilResistance> its the bodhi_zazen!
<bodhi_zazen> Evil_bodhi_zazen
<milen8204> What should I do when my PC whit Lubuntu 12.04 installed does not run my flash drive ?
<milen8204> USB flash drive
<bodhi_zazen> milen8204: can you re-phrase the question
<bodhi_zazen> what is the problem with USB flash driver ?
<bodhi_zazen> won't boot /
<milen8204> yes
<bodhi_zazen> completely unclear
<milen8204> sorry for the bad sentence :D
<milen8204> It runs on onother computer
<bodhi_zazen> What problem or error message are you getting when it boots ?
<milen8204> but not on mine
<milen8204> I can not see the flash no error massage
<milen8204> it looks like I didn`t put it in the PC.
<milen8204> but i had put it in the USB slot.
<bodhi_zazen> So it boots ...
<bodhi_zazen> then what ?
<bodhi_zazen> you get a BIOS screen ?
<bodhi_zazen> it boots another OS?
<bodhi_zazen> You see the grub boot screen ?
<Unit193> Not all computers can boot from USB/flash.
<milen8204> no no no
<bodhi_zazen> yes yes yes
<milen8204> sorry i didn`t explain well
<milen8204> I have boot my OS but my flash does not mount
<milen8204> I have tried to mount another but nothing mounts on my PC
<bodhi_zazen> If nothing mounts, hardware problem ?
<milen8204> it has been mounted before the upgrade
<bodhi_zazen> Can't really tell what the problem is milen8204 , can't boot ? cant mount ?
<milen8204> can not mount anything
<bodhi_zazen> you need to provide a better description of the problem and preferably an error message
<bodhi_zazen> mount /dev/sdxy /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> what error message do you get ?
<bodhi_zazen> how are you mounting ? manually ? auto mount ? nautilus ? pcmanfm ?
<milen8204> i have installed Gmountiso and tried to mount one .iso file and did not make it
<bodhi_zazen> lol
<bodhi_zazen> I have to go, hope others can help
<bodhi_zazen> Now you have gone from can't boot to cant mount flash drive to can't mount an iso
<bodhi_zazen> I will check in later
<milen8204> I said sorry that i said boot
<uvtc> What's the best way to install Emacs 24 on Lubuntu 12.04?
<uvtc> Some instructions I've found say to add-apt-repository ppa:cassou/emacs ...
<uvtc> but after I do that,
<uvtc> and apt-get update
<uvtc> it appears that apt is now interested in installing various gnome and unity packages.
<uvtc> (if I ask for `sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade`, that is)
<bodhi_zazen> milen8204: you get your problem solved ?
<milen8204> bodhi_zazen, of course not :D
<milen8204> can`t mount USB flash
<milen8204> i have no devices in media
<will_> milen8204: Try opening up Disk Utility. You may see the device there
<milen8204> will_, i did that no media found
<will_> milen8204: Sorry, been busy all morning. Did you get your video card issue resolved?
<milen8204> exept my floppy drive and HDD
<will_> milen8204: Does it work in another machine?
<will_> What's a floppy drive??? :)
<milen8204> floppy
<will_> I have found USB drives to be a bit unreliable. So it could have just died. Try in another machine. See if it works
<milen8204> USB works fine
<bodhi_zazen> Plug in the device
<milen8204> i tried on onother mashine
<bodhi_zazen> dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<milen8204> and it starts
<will_> ooh, pastebinit...
<bodhi_zazen> fdisk -l | pastebinit
<milen8204> ok please wait a moment
<n1ckn4me09876543> How can I lock my lubuntu other than the Screensaver?  I like to be able to be connected to the internet so I'm still downloading stuff while I'm away
<will_> bodhi_zazen: Do you know of something similar for screen shots?
<will_> n1ckn4me09876543: What's wrong with the screen saver?
<milen8204> nothing happen when I write fdisk
<milen8204> -l
<will_> use sudo
<bodhi_zazen> n1ckn4me09876543: screen ?
<milen8204> oo
<milen8204> :D
<n1ckn4me09876543> will_ it takes 1 minute to activate I like to have similar features to Windows where I can lock it right away
<milen8204> bodhi_zazen, there is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/fKfV3Hkc
<n1ckn4me09876543> its like there's Shutdown, Reboot, Suspend, Hibernate, Switch User, Logout, Cancel,    i dont see LOCK button
<will_> I believe there's a key code. 1 sec, conf call
<will_> key combo you can hit
<bodhi_zazen> milen8204: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<milen8204> bodhi_zazen, I do not know what to do whit tail ?
<milen8204> bodhi_zazen, http://pastebin.com/YDQ0TZrD
<milen8204> that is for dmesg | tail
<milen8204> bodhi_zazen, did you seen any problems ?
<bodhi_zazen> Well the usb is not recognized, not sure why not
<milen8204> me too :D
<bodhi_zazen> how old is this hardware ?
<bodhi_zazen> You using a usb2 with a usb1 slot ?
<milen8204> usb2
<n1ckn4me09876543> What is iBUS and can I safely remove it without affecting anything in my lubuntu
<milen8204> it is not so old i thing 5-6 years old ;D
<bodhi_zazen> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<milen8204> fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<bodhi_zazen> Try another usb slot ;p
<milen8204> /dev/sdb2 ?
<will_> I think you need more in the tail
<milen8204> I have sda but it is another device not USB stick
<milen8204> will_, I will prastebin it again
<milen8204> will_, there is the pastebin again http://pastebin.com/aEDJJ8uk
<will_> I think you need more like tail −100
<milen8204> I do not understand tail - 100
<milen8204> ?
<wxl> tail -n 100 <whatever>
<wxl> or
<wxl> whatever | tail -n 100
<milen8204> there is dmesg | tail -n 100
<milen8204> http://pastebin.com/uHMgsNRy
<will_> How many disk drives in that system?
<will_> dmsg | grep -v sdb | tail -n 20
<bodhi_zazen> milen8204: not really any additional info in -n 100
<rolandb> can anyone help me get a Cisco AM10 USB NIC working? This thing is a doozy.. running lubuntu 11.04
<milen8204> dmsg | grep -v sdb | tail -n 20
<milen8204> http://pastebin.com/bUDzjb9T
<milen8204> bodhi_zazen, will_  I am ok i can mount
<milen8204> I did restart and everyting is ok
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> thanks
<milen8204> for the help
<bodhi_zazen> Odd
<bodhi_zazen> but , OK
<milen8204> where is boot flash stick in Lubuntu 12.04 ?
<bodhi_zazen> Booting from a usb is a function of your BIOS
<bodhi_zazen> BIOS would pass off boot process to grub or syslinux , depending on what was on the usb
<milen8204> no no in 11.10 was a program that makes bootable USB stick from .iso file
<bodhi_zazen> There are several, unetbootin is popular
<bodhi_zazen> usbcreator
<valdur55> usb-disk-creator-gtk?
<milen8204> I dont know
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> will try any
<bodhi_zazen> gksudo usb-creator-gtk
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<valdur55> usb-creator-gtk :)
<milen8204> ok thanks
<souliaq> Any easy way to disable X system in Lubuntu?
<souliaq> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove, don't work
<will_> Why do you want to remove it?
<Unit193> That's because Lubuntu doesn't use GDM, it uses eith er LXDM or lightdm.
<souliaq> Is a virtual machine, I need only make NFS tests.
<will_> Why not use Ubuntu-server?
<souliaq> Don't have X system?
<souliaq> is like a Arch Linux?
<will_> I don't really know what Arch Linux is about :(
<souliaq> just terminal
<will_> What are NFS tests?
<souliaq> sharing files
<will_> So you're looking to make a server?
<souliaq> Yes, but with Ubuntu
<souliaq> not Debian, not Arch
<will_> Ubuntu-server :)
<souliaq> ok, I'll download Ubuntu-server
<souliaq> thanks.
<_akio> hi there
<Osmodivs1> Hello, How can I access a folder who has strange symbols like this one :"("
<Osmodivs1> Autocompletion does not work
<wxl> Osmodivs1: try \
<Osmodivs1> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<wxl> e.g. if it's "this (that).txt" and you want to cat it try "cat this\ \(that\).txt"
<Osmodivs1> wxl: Ok, please tell me exactly how, I can't understand. This is the destination folder I want to access: /Program Files (x86)/Activision/Call of Duty - Black Ops
<wxl> Osmodivs1: so you're trying to access a windows share?
<Osmodivs1> wxl: Wine 1.4
<wxl> wellll
<wxl> don't have wine on here but basically it mounts that program files directory somewhere
<wxl> let's say under ~/.wine/c
<Osmodivs1> wxl: The program is already installed, I just can't get to that folder because of those characters
<wxl> so youd refer to ~/.wine/c/Program\ Files\ \(x86\)/Activision/Call\ of\ Duty\ -\ Black\ Ops
<Unit193> But you should be able to tabcomplete at least some of that...
#lubuntu 2012-05-16
<wxl> i could see where the ( might cause a fil
<wxl> fail
<Osmodivs1> Unit193: Nope, it will not autocomplete
<Osmodivs1> Yeah, the ( is the problem
<wxl> Osmodivs1: use the above
<Osmodivs1> How should I've guessed about that \ inside the )??
<Osmodivs1> wxl: Thank you very much
<Osmodivs1> Someone should fix the Terminal so it can autocomplete this kind of stuff
<Unit193> It does, if you know how to use it.
<Osmodivs1> come on, it can't be that hard for you guys!
<Osmodivs1> oh...
<Sentynel> Osmodivs1: press tab in terminal to complete the current item to the next ambiguous point; press tab twice to list all the possibilities if it's at an ambiguous point. backslashes are used to signify that a character is used literally, rather than as a control/syntax character for the terminal
<Synackal> i am geting some weird video artifacts with lubuntu
<Synackal> Lubuntu software center freezes a lot
<Synackal> i read that lubuntu runs faster than xubuntu but this does not seem to be the case for me
<mi3> HI!!
<half-duplex> mi3, welcome to the lubuntu support channel
<mi3> thank you!
<half-duplex> join #lubuntu-offtopic for chat
<mi3> I need some assistance on sed and grep, I am trying to get some information from iplocation.net, and I would like to know how to get that info, like ip address, region
<mi3> half-duplex, I need some assistance, am not here to chat
<half-duplex> if someone can help, they will
<mi3> ok
<panh15> hi
<mi3> hi
<panh15> how are y?
<television90_> hi
<mi3> man fine
<mi3> this is a help channel, move over to chat channel, if you are in a mood to chat :D
<s-fox> Hello.
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> what brings s-fox here?-)
<bioterror> to the darkest corner of the ubuntu derivatives
<s-fox> I dropped by to see if the lubuntu team need any assistance moving tutorials from the forums to the the official wiki bioterror .
<bioterror> if the forums has userful information, why not
<bioterror> useful even
<nothingspecial> I think we need to wait until they have a new Documentation lead first s-fox
<s-fox> All useful / up to date  tutorials are to be moved to be moved to the wiki bioterror , regardless of distribution
<head_victim> nothingspecial: I don't think we need any waiting. If people have the time and the inclination they should just do.
<nothingspecial> ok head_victim
<s-fox> nothingspecial,  I was not aware that a new lead has not been appointed. I shall leave you to reorganise then.
<bioterror> might take a while to reorganise
<nothingspecial> ha ha ha
<head_victim> The whole idea of a wiki is the bar for entry is low so that anyone and everyone can be a contributor. If we have to wait for permission to add information then all is lost.
<head_victim> If you want to completely reorganise the way it's presented that might be something to discuss but if it's just a transfer of data and you have the time, I say, go for it :)
<Homely_Girl> Help!!
<pibarnas> Homely_Girl, ?
<Yos> are you drowning ?
<Homely_Girl> I am using irc on my mobile, please be patient
<Homely_Girl> Yes, I've installed lubuntu, having major hassles connecting to internet visa mobile broadband dongle.
<Homely_Girl> It'll connect now and then not again
<Homely_Girl> It's an inconsistent problem.
<Homely_Girl> Sod's law is it's working nite I got here!!
<Homely_Girl> Did I frighten u all away??
<pibarnas> Homely_Girl, are u sure it's a SO problem? Not an internet provider or modem one?
<Homely_Girl> no not sure....will cone back to u
<cheryl> Hi.....
<Yos> hello
<pibarnas> hi
<cheryl> It's me, the drowning person! lol
<cheryl> See, now it's working, if I shutdown 'n come back in 5 mins, it won't connect lol
<cheryl> I had problems with Ubuntu too, seems to be an issue with huawei modem (is from Three)
<Yos> I always had those problems with them dongles
<cheryl> Yeah? Well landline is not an option for me :(
<pibarnas> cheryl, I use one. I don't have these kind of issue.
<cheryl> How did u overcome 'em Yos?
<cheryl> pibarnas, which company is yours from?
<Yos> I sold all 3 of them off and got a landline, one of them was also a huawei, if that is how you spell it
<pibarnas> cheryl, it's a Brazilian one, called claro.
<cheryl> You're in Milan, I am in Wales, this is not helpful. lol
<cheryl> okay, another one for you.....I am trying to install restricted extras 'n my installer keeps crashing?
<pibarnas> cheryl, I use it with lubuntu and fedora, without issues I can attribute to hardware.
<cheryl> now if I try to apt-get it it tells me there is another process runnign.
<pibarnas> cheryl, another thing I've done just after installed lubuntu.
<cheryl> pibarnas, I'm not even sure if it's available here in UK, if not I'll see if I can get one on ebay
<pibarnas> cheryl, get one?
<cheryl> yes, a claro dongle.
<pibarnas> cheryl, nope, I think I was misunderstood. Claro is the provider. Dongle is huawei, too.
<cheryl> OOOOH!!
<cheryl> Well I'm perplexed, it's working now, lemme shutdown 'n go make a cuppa 'n see if it works upon my return.
<cheryl> bbiab
<pibarnas> cheryl, what I was trying to say, is that can be your provider issue...
<ram19890> How to configure conky on lubuntu ?
<Yos> what's a good on screen keyboard to use  ?
<Yos> well onBoard sux
<Yos> any suggestions ?
<pmatulis> dunno, check the web
<Yos> I'm not having any luck finding one that works on lubuntu
<mikildemion> morning/evening/afternoon all.  I have an interesting issue dealing with desktop launchers.  lubuntu 12.04 fresh install, fully updated.  The issue is that any .desktop with a Terminal=true setting fails to work.  Remove the Terminal line or change it to false and it work, but no terminal window of course.
<pibarnas1> weird, .desktop with Terminal=true are launched through pcmanfm, but not from panel menu...
<mikildemion> it acts like Terminal=true is a invalid command. But its not.  Even using the gui setup it fails.  I'm at a loss on this one.  I tried changing from lxterminal to xterm and updating the config files. same thing. No change
<pibarnas1> mikildemion: for me, calling graphically works, except from the menu.
<mikildemion> what do you mean by calling graphically works?
<pibarnas1> mikildemion: through menu, the term seems to opened, but freeze.
<mikildemion> not talking menu items. I'm talking desktop.  as in the ~/Desktop directory.
<pibarnas1> mikildemion: graphically, go to ~/.local/share/applications/weechat.desktop and run it, doulbe clicking on the proper icon, for instance.
<pibarnas1> mikildemion: it's case sensitive, are you putting Terminal=True?
<mikildemion> tried it both ways
<mikildemion> OK I copied the file (test.desktop) from ~/Desktop to ~/.local/share/applications using pcmanfm.  Double clicked on it, nothing, right clicked on it and chose open, nothing.
<mikildemion> this is the internals of the file: [Desktop Entry]  Encoding=UTF-8  Type=Application  Name=test  Name[en_US]=test  Exec=ping 192.168.1.14  Comment[en_US]=  Terminal=false  all on each line of course
<mikildemion> Sorry Terminal=true is set, not false.
<pibarnas> brb
<pmatulis> so we are rudderless?  pity
 * cheryl  looks around 'n sheepishly says hello?
<cheryl> Is there anybody in there?
<cheryl> How do I install restricted extras on lubuntu plse?
<Unit193> Either open synaptic and search for lubuntu, or open a terminal and type (copy)   sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<mikildemion> menu -> preferences -> Additional Drivers
<Unit193> Dagnabbit.
<cheryl> Hello
<wxl> cheryl: howdy
<wxl> i agree
<wxl> but
<cheryl> Whoo hoo, someone's here!!
<wxl> how many times have you contacted a mailing list, forum, irc channel, etc and got nothing?
<wxl> it's happened a million times to me
<Unit193> cheryl: Two of us answered you, but you didn't wait long enough to see.
<wxl> oops
<Unit193> wxl: Wrong window, mate.
<wxl> sorry wrong channel :O
<cheryl> sigh.....
<wxl> gosh, at least old habits don't die hard
<cheryl> sorry Unit193
<Unit193> [13:53:30] < Unit193> Either open synaptic and search for lubuntu, or open a terminal and type (copy)   sudo apt-get install  lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Unit193> [13:53:31] < ~mikildemion> menu -> preferences -> Additional Drivers
<Unit193> Depending on what you need, there's the answer. :D
<cheryl> Oooh, let's see if it works....
<cheryl> Okay, Batman it's blank, says no proprietry drivers are in use.
<cheryl> need flash
<cheryl> in Ubuntu it's all covered in "restricted extras"
<Unit193> unit193@Sigma:~$ apt-cache depends lubuntu-restricted-addons
<Unit193>  |Recommends: adobe-flashplugin
<Unit193>   Recommends: flashplugin-installer
<Unit193> You need to enable the partner repo, and install the first one (and uninstall the second)
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<cheryl> with "??
<cheryl> Unit193, I have a headache already lol
<cheryl> I'm not a knowledgeable geek :(
<Unit193> Open a terminal and paste   sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<cheryl> paste everything from sudo to flashplugin??
<cheryl> Sorry, just seemed alot
<cheryl> lol
<Unit193> Yep, I made a few commands into one.
<cheryl> It's doing stuff!!
<cheryl> I may very well have 2 kiss you! lol I would've married u but you're in the USA! :P
<cheryl> Please don't panic, I am not a stalker, just my off beat sense of humour.
<bioterror> well, you could get greencard ;D
<uvtc> Hi. I recently installed Emacs 24 by adding the ppa:cassou/emacs repository. The install went fine, but now apt is telling me it wants to install various gnome/unity packages. Anyone else run into this?
<cheryl> Yeah but I would want u to move here!! lol I have a daughter here I can't move, she lives with Daddy!
<cheryl> Right, now Batman, how do I stop the system asking me for a password for EVERYTHING??? I live alone, no one else touches my pc!! lol I went into users 'n made myself Administrator, 'cos I'm sure I heard somewhere once it's not good to be root! lol
<cheryl> I was married 2 a computer engineer, am divorced so no longer receiving updates! lol
<Unit193> The idea for that is so in case you accidently run a script that wants to run as root, it'll ask you your password and you go "wait a second, why does it need that?" and doesn't harm your computer then.
 * cheryl rolls her eyes
<cheryl> OH okay!!
<pibarnas> sudo?
<uvtc> cheryl, it's good that the system asks you for a password for certain tasks. It actually often protects you from making various silly mistakes that we all make from time to time. You'll get faster at typing it. :)
<Unit193> Yeah, why it keeps asking even though she's the only one ever touching her computer.
<cheryl> sudo I understand, but if I do ANYTHING, like when I have to go into VPN settings to delete the modem connection to restart 'cos it won't connect, it asks for passwords ALL the time.
<bioterror> cheryl, system wide settings requires passwords
<cheryl> uvtc, LMAO good one
<uvtc> cheryl, if you're at the command line, you can run `sudo -i` to become root.
<cheryl> thank you
<cheryl> Do any of you know of existing conflicts with the mobile b/band dongle Huawei and the mobile network Three??
<pibarnas> cheryl, in /etc/sudoers you configure sudo. There you can  enable no password for programs.
<cheryl> pibarnas, now you're poking my headache lol
<cheryl> I'll just comply to using my p/word
<cheryl> Somebody slap me!! Updates is just sitting there progress thingy not moving, so I read....for a change & it's waiting for a response from me!! DOH!!!
<cheryl> Wait...updates is saying "waiting for apt-get to exit", so went to terminal 'n it's not asking a question 'n not doing nowt??
<cheryl> Is okay I was just too impatient again, it was a y/n quessie, is working again lol
<cheryl> Please don't ban me from here for being an eedjit! lol
<cheryl> who yacks too much! lol
<cheryl> Unit193, It's finished now, does that mean all is fixed?? Do I need to restart the browser?
<Unit193> Aye.
 * cheryl plants a kiss firmly on Unit's lips
<cheryl> Unit193, Thank you SOO much....well I ain't checked it yet! lol
<Unit193> Might want too, flash can be weird.
<cheryl> Okay, I never thought I'd say this....but is it possible to move the x back to the left like it had become in Ubuntu & I got used to??
<cheryl> x, close 'n minimise/maximise functions on window or proggy that is.
<pibarnas> cheryl, yep.
<cheryl> pibarnas, how do I do it plse?
<pibarnas> cheryl, obconf has its option.
<cheryl> pibarnas, and in layman's terms that's???
<Unit193> It's a program.
<cheryl> Unit193, flash not working!
<pibarnas> open obconf and find something like buttons order.
<cheryl> ok, ta
<pibarnas> cheryl, mine isn't in English so I have no idea how it's written in English.
<Unit193> What browser? And what site are you checking/mainly going to use?
<cheryl> Unit193, Is chrome and firefox, at mo only got chrome
<cheryl> pibarnas, found obconf, just went to "run" and tyed it in!
<cheryl> Now trying 2 figure it all out!
<Unit193> Chrome or Chromium? Chrome has pepperflash.
<cheryl> chromium...what came with installation.
<cheryl> brb nature's call!
<Unit193> Type in a terminal:  dpkg -l |grep flash    and see what pulls up, if it's long use pastebin.com
<pibarnas> cheryl, it's in the second tab, the one which has font configuration.
<cheryl> kk
<cheryl> right, pib, I'm there 'n drawing a blank.
<pibarnas> cheryl, try to change the order for CMILN. You can play with it.
<cheryl> You solved it just my saying CMILN...'cos mine's in another order!! ;)
<cheryl> You want a kiss too, don't ya! lol
<cheryl> sORTED!!
<cheryl> Now I'm back with u Unit193
<cheryl> Lemme open a terminal....
<cheryl> Here u go, it's not too long
<cheryl> ii  adobe-flash-properties-gtk        11.2.202.235-0precise1                  GTK+ control panel for Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<cheryl> ii  adobe-flashplugin                 11.2.202.235-0precise1                  Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<cheryl> cheryl@cheryl-SCENIC-P-SCENICO-P:~$
<Unit193> That's about what I have and it works in firefox.  You said you restarted both and it only worked in chromium?  You could open Tools > Addons and click the plugins to  see what it has loaded, alternitively you can open about:plugins in firefox url bar.
<cheryl> No Unit193 I only have Chromium installed but will be d/loading firefox.  Need it to work in chromium for my 5 yr old to play on bbc kids website.
<Unit193> Oh, then I misunderstood you.
<cheryl> okay, I think I need valium!! It's working now!!
<cheryl> well cbeebies is working.
<pibarnas> cheryl, here I uninstalled chromium and installed chrome, but it was just a matter of choice.
<cheryl> pibarnas, thank you kind sir.
 * cheryl kisses pibarnas  on the cheek, wouldn't want Unit193 to get jealous!! lol
<cheryl> Unit193, see it won't work on www.ukcb.com where I chat in various chat rooms
<cheryl> says I'm missing a plugin
<will_> pibarnas: How do you like it? Does it run better?
<will_> I'm a bit curious if the Flash plugin is better optimized
<Unit193> cheryl: It should have a button that says what plugin, and pibarnas has a point with using Chrome.
<cheryl> Unit193, I'll d/load Chrome 'n see hot it goes, d/loading Firefox now, I like to keep my 5 yr old on Chrome 'n away from my browser & am more familiar with Firefox.
<pibarnas> will_, I was trying to find the url I read chromium might not support all chrome plugins... And I decided to install the last one, then.
<will_> ah ok
<cheryl> Unit193, it does but doesn't, but let's not stress, I got Chrome d/loading now.
 * cheryl group hugs all you guys for keeping me proudly opensource!!
<pibarnas> I didn't find the url, but that's the motive.
<cheryl> Couldn't do it without your collective brains!
<cheryl> Imagine I use synaptic to uninstall chromium?
<pibarnas> I must say I don't have this kind of issues and I think the decision of chromium is the browser may have the same genesis mp3 aren't support out-of-the-box.
<Unit193> Chome isn't opensource, but has the latest pepperflash, soo....
<cheryl> Unit193,  you enable me to live in a MS free zone!! Of that I'm proud! :)
<cheryl> Woman cannot live on linux alone....going for a snack while synaptic uninstalls chromium 'n installs firefox! :)
<cheryl> bbiab
<Unit193> Women can, and I know a few sysadmins that do.
<cheryl> Unit193, I guess all the bits we installed earlier cover firefox 'n chrome?
<Unit193> Chome has it's own, last I knew, but firefox should anyway.
<cheryl> Thank you!!
<cheryl> I shall go, feed my face 'n then enjoy!! Will be back if I need y'all. Thanks so much! xxx
<Unit193> Have a good one.
<cheryl> ty 'n see u soon no doubt!
<cheryl> Unit193, Don't scream, it's java, not flash!! lol
<cheryl> Unit193, I have Chrome installed, was easier to determine which plugin missing with it...
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin openjdk-6-jre
<cheryl> Unit193, So when do I have your children? lol
<Unit193> Might be a little less than family friendly there. (As in, content, we try to keep it family friendly in here)
 * cheryl considers herself told!!
<SpyderZ> I've got what is probably an embarrasingly simple question if anyone is available.
<Unit193> As it says, don't wait to ask, just ask then wait.
<will_> SpyderZ: Sure, ask away
<SpyderZ> What does it mean when you send a command to the terminal and it dumps you to a >
<Unit193> That generally means you have a unclosed quote in there.
<Unit193> Can mean a few things though.,
<will_> What  command did you run?
<nothingspecial> SpyderZ: we all know because we do it all the time
<SpyderZ> Hehehe, it was as easy as that... (I think, let me check to be sure.) I was using ' instead of " as the article I'd pulled up used them.
<Unit193> What? Who said that? <_< >_>
<nothingspecial> :D
<SpyderZ> It worked! ^.^ As I thought, something simple. ;?
<Unit193> Been there, done that....
<nothingspecial> many times ........
<SpyderZ> Now, before I dig, can a "Symbolic Link" have  different name than the file it links to?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> ln --help
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ln
<nothingspecial> SpyderZ: ln -s blah blag
<nothingspecial> mv blag hmmm
<nothingspecial> hmmm still links to blah
<Unit193> You can check where with    ls -l
<SpyderZ> Reading... (I need to remember that --help exists for "Everything". ;P)
<Unit193> Really? Have you ever tried echo --help? I know I have...
<nothingspecial> I got that the wrong way round by the way SpyderZ
<nothingspecial> but yes you can
<nothingspecial> >.<
<SpyderZ> Thank you all. ^.^ And hopefully I don't come barging in here with such silly questions in the future. ;P
<tata> I try to install wireless on lubuntu 10.4 but not work,- windows wireless driver recognaize my hardware?
<will_> tata: How does it not work? Is it not recognized by the system? Does it not connect to the AP?
<tata> recognized after I install .inf file from cd
<tata> I have: hardware present: yes
#lubuntu 2012-05-17
<n1ckn4me09876543> hey, do I need firewall in linux like with lubuntu to keep unauthorized access to my pc? I'm mainly talking about home/public network
<n1ckn4me09876543> or will I know it if someone is trying to break into my lubuntu
<will_> You should
<will_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<n1ckn4me09876543> I'm new to linux I normally use comodo firewall in windows
<n1ckn4me09876543> nice link will_ ty
<will_> You'd generally want to default to deny all incoming connections by default. For a desktop, you rarely will want to allow anything incoming
<n1ckn4me09876543> I'm newb to networking, but if I deny all incoming connection, I wont be able to go to internet? or is that different to home/public network?
<will_> It denies new connections
<will_> new incoming connections
<kanliot> ubuntu and lubuntu have a built in firewall
<kanliot> enabled by default
<stlsaint> kanliot: ??
<stlsaint> kanliot: firewall?
<stlsaint> kanliot: you refering to iptables?
<stlsaint> n1ckn4me09876543: try a scan on your network ;)
<kanliot> stlsaint, yes
<will_> ufw isn't installed by default though :(
<n1ckn4me09876543> stlsaint: how do I scan my network and see who's connected? what's the command line
<Resistance> kanliot:  iptables is included by default, not enabled by default
<Resistance> just to clarify
<Resistance> on installation its defaults are to ALLOW everything
<Resistance> you can use ufw to set up a firewall easily
<Casey> I need some help with installing some packages
<Casey> what is the command to install packages
<kanliot> wait, if "ubuntu ships with no open ports by default"  this doesn't mean the firewall is on?  just means there's no kind of thing running?  Resistance?
<kanliot> synaptic package manager
<kanliot> sudo synaptic
<Resistance> kanliot:  ubuntu ships with iptables installed, but there's no rules on it by default
<Resistance> confirmed with clean Ubuntu 12.04
<Casey> welli'm starting with the minial install
<Resistance> so ports are "open" then
<Resistance> but there's nothing listening on them
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> casey new users might be better off using the alternate installer
<Resistance> of course, since i back up my iptables rules remotely, i just downloaded the rules and put iptables-persistent on :P  so my rules are restored
<Casey> i just need to know the commands
<Casey> well how do i put in synaptic package manager
<kanliot> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<kanliot> resistance, what do you use for backups?
<Resistance> kanliot:  of...?
<Casey> chromo is jsut chromo
<Resistance> kanliot:  on shutdown i have an rsync to a remote server of the iptables rules
<Casey> chrome
<kanliot> i guess stuff under 100M
<Resistance> kanliot:  ahh
<Resistance> kanliot:  i back up my non-critical information manually to an external drive
<Resistance> but my firewall is 100% critical, so i rsync that offsite
<kanliot> chrome is a game
<kanliot> or i mean chromium is a game
<kanliot> google-chrome-stable is what you want
<kanliot> but i think its in the ubuntu partners repository
<kanliot> @ casey
<Casey> ok what is the update mangure
<kanliot> casey seriously. no offense but you should try the alternate cd
<kanliot> unless you really need the minimal
<Casey> yes i just need a few things as its going to be used as a server with gui
<will_> :(
<will_> It's a bit unsafe to run a GUI on a server
<Casey> then why is ther one on windows server hehe
<will_> That's a whole different story
<kanliot> i don't think theres any difference in ram use between lubuntu and lubuntu minimal, but i could be wrong
<will_> You can hardly compare the two
<kanliot> or cpu either
<will_> Casey: I think you should use the Ubuntu-server edition
<Casey> anyway what i need is update-manager right?
<kanliot> there's a how-to on the wiki on how to install remote desktop on lubuntu
<kanliot> but please don't use minimal
<Casey> what do you think ishould use?
<kanliot> lubuntu desktop 64bit... then install remote desktop
<Casey> i don't need remote desktop
<kanliot> ok
<Casey> and its not a 64bit cpu
<kanliot> how much ram
<Casey> 254mb
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> use alternate
<will_> ouch
<Casey> i did have 10.04 running on it
<kanliot> you said you needed a gui
<Casey> why don't i want minimal?
<kanliot> i thought it would help ya out since you are only now learning how to install packages
<kanliot> synaptic is great for new users, and minimal has it
<Casey> well i have been use linux soem  but i haven't istall that many packages
<kanliot> do you use ssh?
<Casey> som e
<kanliot> well i really don't know what you need
<kanliot> its bad form to try and help people by guessing what you need
<Casey> ok what version of lubuntu should i use the new version or 10.04?
<kanliot> 12.04
<Casey> ok
<kanliot> but that's a guess :)
<Casey> why woulkd i want 10.04
<kanliot> you wouldn't if 12.04 is working well
<Casey> ok
<Casey> i was thinking of puting in the minimal and then add the browers and updater and notpad
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> well you might try just plain lubuntu alternate
<kanliot> it will save you time
<Casey> ok
<pibarnas> kanliot, what's this alternate?
<kanliot> its a simple installer for low ram
<Unit193> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<will_> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pibarnas> interesting. thanks.
<arbolwhahine> Hmm, not seeing any activity yet . . . newbie, here
<LordOfTime> arbolwhahine:  patience :P
<LordOfTime> you've only been here a minute :P
<Yos> welcome
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arbolwhahine> Dang, didn't realize patience would be necessary :).  Ok, just inlled Lubuntu (had been using Ubuntu Lucid Lynx).  The look was all funky, so I decided to start by changing the wallpaper, which I did.  Apparently, though what I've been looking at wasn't the wallpaper?  It's this tabbed menu thing with a blue background.  When I shut down or start up, the wallpaper I configured flashes on the screen for a moment, but then all I g
<Unit193> You got cutoff, but sounds like you're using the "Netbook" login.
<arbolwhahine> Unit193:  Yes!  Ok, the standard login will give me different results?
<Unit193> Yep, that's basically a test interface.
<arbolwhahine> Right on!  Many thanks - I would have spent hours trying to figure this out and who knows if that would have even occurred to me!
<Unit193> Heh, welcome.
<arbolwhahine> I will display my gratitude by taking my IRC ineptitude and exiting, stage left.  May your good deed and patience be rewarded many times over.
<Unit193> Heh, have a great evening.
<uvtc> dpkg -l | grep gnome | wc -l
<uvtc> 41
<uvtc> Do others have about that many?
<uvtc> I can't recall if I installed something that pulled them in, or if lubuntu simply comes with a number of gnome packages. Anyone?
<Yos> I have 50
<uvtc> thanks, Yos. Do you think it's normal for Lubuntu to have that many?
<Yos> I'm new to all this so I wouldn't know
<uvtc> Ok, thanks, Yos.
<uvtc> I'm curious to know how much Gnome that Lubuntu actually uses.
<Yos> !purelubuntu
<Yos> hmm
<Unit193> s/lubuntu/lxde
<Yos> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Yos> uvtc, ^^
<Unit193> And I only have 26
<uvtc> thanks, ubottu. My hunch is that I do in fact like the ease-of-use that Ubuntu brings. I'm not sure what I'd be doing without if I were to go pure-lxde.
<uvtc> ubottu, but those lists of packages on that page are interesting...
<ubottu> uvtc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uvtc> Oh my, I seem to have failed a turing test. :)
<uvtc> Interesting that there are so many gnomish items in that list.
<uvtc> Thanks for the link, Yos.
<Yos> yw
<IdleOne> .!purelubuntu has been added and can now be used
<IdleOne> Good night.
<uvtc> !purelubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Unit193> Good night, IdleOne.
<uvtc> Unit193, funny that you only have 26 packages on your system. Are you running Lubuntu?
<uvtc> Unit193, s/packages/gnome packages/
<uvtc> or, at least, packages with "gnome" in the name.
<uvtc> If I take that list of lubuntu packages at <http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu>, put them one on each line, then grep gnome | wc -l, I get 46.
<Unit193> uvtc: Yes, and mainly libs.
<Unit193> That doesn't get you back to fresh Lubuntu install either.
<uvtc> Yeah, I don't think I'd try it.
<uvtc> But I do find it interesting how much gnome Lubuntu uses. I've used Gnome a lot in the past, I'm just not crazy about the new direction they've gone in wrt the UI. Maybe I'd like it if I spent more time with it. Dunno.
<kantoquad> hello, I am installing lubuntu on an old nc6000 laptop, it see the wireless networks, but refuses to connect
<kantoquad> I tried wicd, no good either
<kantoquad> stuck a usb wifi stick on, same thing
<kantoquad> any idea
<kantoquad> it works with Bodhi withou a hitch
<kantoquad> only problem is, I like lubuntu better than Bohdi
<Homely_Girl> Hello, Am I tio early
<Unit193> For what?
<Homely_Girl> My word, Batman, dont u ever sleep??
<Homely_Girl> lol
<Unit193> Oooh, that's a new thought! Considering it'z 03:40, might be a good one too.
<Homely_Girl> It's with regret I ask this......to have a dual bit windows and Linux pc....
<Homely_Girl> Sky sod lol
<Homely_Girl> no silly!!
<Unit193> So what's the question bit?
<Homely_Girl> Bear with me, am on my phone
<Homely_Girl> Sip I have to instal windows first then do I boot from Linux cd and instal it next to doze??
<Homely_Girl> sip =so
<Unit193> Yes, you install windows first then linux, unless you've already done otherwise.
<Homely_Girl> Well I have no data on the machine, and vaguely recall someone saying better to do it that way???
<Homely_Girl> I doing really wanna but need to Skype with cam
<Homely_Girl> How do I instal webcam on Lubuntu?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows Should have the rest if you'd like that as well.
<Unit193> Don't have one, but there is a program called "cheese"(?) that works with them.
<Homely_Girl> I know cheese, but it didn't work.  All my family are in Africa, so regretably gonna have to dual boot!!
<Homely_Girl> :-(
<Homely_Girl> Think it's time to get up and face the dual boot. , Sleep well Batman. :-)
<Homely_Girl> adios
<smile> :D
<cheryl> Hello
<kanliot> hi
<murple> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 Server + LXDE and I'm having trouble getting my webcam to work. It worked in my previously installation of Ubuntu Desktop (I believe I had upgraded it to Natty).
<murple> I think it's a UVC driver problem but I'm not sure and I'm having difficulties troubleshooting.
<murple> Or rather, troubleshooting is going great, I just can't get the darn thing to work anymore.
<holstein> murple: i would look in lscpi and/or lsusb ..see if the device is showing up there
<murple> I see the webcam listed in Cheese and similar programs, but I cannot select uit.
<murple> holstein: I will, I don't believe it is.
<murple> holstein: The webcam I'm trying to make work is not listed, however the built-in iSight webcam is showing (I have an old iMac) . I can't get that to work either though.
<holstein> murple: the imac? or the isight?
<murple> There must be some component/driver/thinamagig that Ubuntu Desktop installs by default and Ubuntu Server does not install by default.
<holstein> you have several "unknowns" that i see.. the USB ports on the device its self need to be tested, both hardware and software
<murple> The old iMac is working as well as can be expected, much thanks to LXDE.
<murple> The iSight doesn't work.
<holstein> murple: ubuntuserver *is* ubuntu.. if you installed LXDE, you might not have gotten something... but lubuntu-desktop would be the same
<murple> Well... possibly but everything was working in my previous install of Ubuntu Desktop.
<holstein> murple: on that hardware?
<murple> yes.
<holstein> murple: that was a different kernel *if* it was 11.10
<murple> the same webcam, the same iMac, the same iSight. Everything was working with a previous installation of Ubuntu Desktop.
<murple> I believe so, Natty Narwhal I think it was.
<holstein> murple: right.. you need to *know*
<murple> I feel like there is something that is not installed/activated by default in Ubuntu Server, which is installed/activated by default in Ubuntu Desktop.
<holstein> that would be the likely cause though... kernel version.. the DE really doesnt atter
<murple> DE?
<holstein> murple: grab a 12.04 live CD and try it
<murple> Desktop .Environment.
<holstein> DE = desktop envirnment
<murple> Gotcha.
<murple> hmm.
<holstein> that what you are proposing, and grabbing an ubuntu 12.04 live CD will tell you that
<holstein> if it works with the 12.04 live CD, then you are missing a package
<murple> hmm.
<murple> If this were a driver issue would the USB webcam still show up in lsusb or not?
<holstein> murple: the kernel has the drivers
<holstein> if the drivers are there, it shows up.. thats a good first step
<murple> But only the iSight webcam is showing up, not the other webcam I need to have working.
<holstein> murple: cool
<murple> so "all drivers" are included in the kernel?
<holstein> murple: and the 11.10 kernel could have supported the device
<murple> but not the 12.04 kernel?
<holstein> murple: not all.. thats how support gets dropped
<holstein> doesnt mean you cant add it back
<murple> right, but how would I go about finding and installing what I need?
<holstein> murple: i would try a 12.04 live CD
<murple> I'm sorry if you have to repeat yourself, I'm still something of a Linux noob.
<holstein> murple: `i would get out the 11.10 live CD and poke around
<murple> But I don't understand why, I'm already running 12.04??
<murple> That makes more sense.
<holstein> murple: sure, but you think you are missing a package
<murple> No point in using a 12.04 live CD when I'm already running 12.04 right?
<holstein> murple: and if you try the 12.04 live CD, then you'll know for sure
<murple> I understand, but downloading and testing both 11.10 and 12.04 involves a whole lot of time and effort and I thought there was a better/faster approach to troubloot.
<murple> troubleshoot.
<holstein> well, you will need to take some time and spend some effort somewhere
<holstein> its up to you how you want to spend that time
<murple> Other than bugging you on IRC? : )
<murple> arg!
<holstein> hehe.. i dont mind.. i just dont know without having the hardware in front of me
<murple> yeah.
<holstein> and, i typically use the live CD's as a tool
<holstein> if you think its the DE, or a missing package, fire up a live CD and confirm.. could be the case
<murple> In Windows I would just google my hardware, find the appropriate driver and install it.
<holstein> murple: you cant compare that
<murple> I don't think it's the DE, I never meant that.
<holstein> murple: you can ask the manufacturer to supply you a driver as they did for you in windows
<murple> I meant the Server edition as opposed to the Desktop edition of Ubuntu might have something to do with it.
<holstein> "windows" didnt have anything to do with that driver
<murple> There are two downloads of 12.04 Desktop and Server and that's what I was referring to earlier.
<holstein> murple: sure.. and i say, open the desktop edition up and confirm that
<murple> right
<holstein> murple: this is PPC as well correct?
<murple> Not sure what that is, it's an old Intel iMac.
<murple> Power PC? Don't think so.
<holstein> PPC is not officially supported anymore either.. i might just stick with 11.10 if its working, or 10.04
<holstein> murple: you need to *know* that too
<holstein> if its intel, then its not PPC
<kanliot> i thought it was supported
<murple> Okay, then it's not a PPC. This was the first iMac with an Intel in it.
<murple> blah!
<holstein> kanliot: official support was dropped in 10.10, right?.. im not sure
<kanliot> we dropped k5 or something in 10.10
<murple> ok.
<murple> well...
<kanliot> it's on the download wiki page if you need 2 check
<murple> I suppose I'm going to take a break from this and continue later.
<kanliot> :)
<murple> holstein: Thank you very much for your time and assistance.
<murple> much appreciated
<murple> (although entirely fruitless!)
<murple> j/k.
<holstein> murple: lol... anytime
<raphaelle> hello @ll, is that natural that during 11.10 to 12.04 upgrade nothing appears on screen ?
<smile> hi :)
<smile> raphaelle: I don't think so? :)
<smile> raphaelle: did you try a clean install?
<raphaelle> smile, sorry I've been out, I did not try a clean install yet, since my lubuntu 11.10 is fine. Though, trying to upgrade to 12.10 through update manager, I entered my root password and now there is a "precise" task running background and consumming 70-80 % of CPU... but no update message on screen ! Should this happen ?
<raphaelle> sorry, of course I'm upgrading to 12.04, not 12.10 :-)
<smile> raphaelle: it shouldn't ;)
<smile> but it seems to be on the upgrade way :p
<smile> so, my advice: hands off :p
<raphaelle> OK, wait and see...
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo all
<smile> raphaelle: good luck
<smile> :)
<stiltzkin> Hi all, I just installed Lubuntu 12.04 on my desktop, but it refuses to boot. Graphical boot just shows a black screen, and if I do recovery mode it hangs on a line that says just "hostname stop/waiting." Any idea what could cause this?
<holstein> stiltzkin: graphics card driver.. bad hardware... somethine with the network
<holstein> stiltzkin: were you able to get to the live desktop?
<stiltzkin> holstein, yeah I was able to get to the live desktop
<stiltzkin> this has an Nvidia GeForce 5800, old card. Bad hardware is certainly not out of the question, this is an old machine
<stiltzkin> I was actually able to get it to boot, but just once...I had to do recovery mode and then it let me continue a normal boot. Restarted to install wireless drivers and now it's back to this error
<holstein> stiltzkin: if you are able to get to the live desktop without any tricks, then it shouldnt be the graphics driver.. i would test the hard drive and ram and go from there
<stiltzkin> Already ran Memtest86+, RAM should be OK. And 768MB should be enough for LXDE I think. Hard drive should be alright too, I wiped it entirely for this install
<stiltzkin> I'm installing Lubuntu on this machine because when it had Windows XP on it, it would just randomly freeze up. Like entirely without warning, the entire OS would just freeze. And this is after several clean installs of Windows. So I figured either it was a software problem with Windows or a hardware problem with the computer itself. With Lubuntu failing to work I'm starting to think it's the latter, but I'm not sure what e
<stiltzkin> xactly could be broken
<holstein> stiltzkin: if you didnt test the hard drive, then i would
<holstein> ubuntu/lubuntu is not magic.. if you had a hardware issue causing freezing, you should expect the same in linux
<stiltzkin> Probably not a bad idea. I could just throw a different drive in there too and see if the problem persists
<holstein> you can load the live CD... use if for a while.. if it doesnt freeze, could be the hard drive
<stiltzkin> Of course, I didn't expect it to...but the message "hostname stop/waiting" didn't seem like a hard drive type problem
<stiltzkin> Actually it's not booting the LiveCD now either. Something else must be broken...definitely hardware related :/
<holstein> stiltzkin: you can always test the memory til you are *sure*... remove the physical hard drive... boot the live cd til you get a desktop... turn things off in the bios, or remove hardware til you are sure what is the issue
<stiltzkin> Yeah trying to boot with the drive disconnected now.
<stiltzkin> holstein, Yeah fails to boot even with the drive disconnected...but Memtest86+ passes the RAM...something else is up
<holstein> graphics card driver.. you can hit shift on boot, and F6 and pass some kernel options such as "nomodeset"
<stiltzkin> holstein, successfully booted the livecd with nomodeset, interesting...
<holstein> stiltzkin: if its a desktop, i might just go and put another graphics card in... you can use nomodeset to install.. its likely you can add that option to the kernel easy enough and just boot what you have installed
<razvan986> hy there
<razvan986> anyone can help me?
<holstein> razvan986: you'll need to just ask, and see
<razvan986> why radio tray crashes after i switch radio channels
<holstein> razvan986: with what software?
<razvan986> it gives me an error report
<razvan986> Lubuntu
<holstein> razvan986: what operating system?
<razvan986> latest
<holstein> lubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> what software?
<razvan986> yes
<razvan986> radio tray
<holstein> im not familiar with that.. is that in one of the music players?
<razvan986> just an internet radio streamer
<holstein> razvan986: sure.. what software?
<razvan986> http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> razvan986: i would say, if you can start it from the terminal and see any helpful output, note that output
<holstein> i would try and either upgrade or downgrade radiotray in synaptic or the package manager of your chioce
<razvan986> how to start it from terminal?
<holstein> choice*
<holstein> razvan986: i typically just type the command that starts the application.. maybe that is "radiotray"
<razvan986> ok
<stiltzkin> holstein, thanks for your help...looks like my problem is a known issue with the card: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/geforce-fx-5200-ubuntu-whenever-i-try-to-boot-into-graphical-mode-it-freezes-808071/
<holstein> stiltzkin: you can use the vesa driver though.. thats what just work (or so i assume)
<stiltzkin> holstein, isn't there a proprietary nvidia driver I can install for this card? There's not really much point in me having it in the machine if I only use the vesa driver
<holstein> stiltzkin: you can check with nvidia
<stiltzkin> jockey-gtk reports no available proprietary drivers
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<holstein> stiltzkin: i would use the vesa one... or put in another card
<razvan986> (radiotray:9012): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Translation has an invalid value 'st-dr' for default text direction.  Defaulting to left-to-right.
<razvan986> /usr/share/radiotray/plugins
<razvan986> Gnome Media Keys, Controls Radio Tray through keyboard multimedia keys, GnomeMediaKeysPlugin.py, Carlos Ribeiro
<razvan986> Sleep Timer, Stops playing after a predefined time, SleepTimerPlugin.py, Carlos Ribeiro
<razvan986> Notifications, Shows message notifications on the desktop, NotificationPlugin.py, Carlos Ribeiro
<razvan986> HelloWorld, This is a test plugin, HelloWorld.py, Carlos Ribeiro
<razvan986> started
<razvan986> History, Shows song history, HistoryPlugin.py, Carlos Ribeiro
<razvan986> i started radio tray from terminal
<holstein> razvan986: you can paste output like that to pastebin
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> razvan986: i would likely just try and contact the maintainer.. the maintainer will suggest you use the package from the site instead of the repacakged version from ubuntu
<razvan986> ok
<holstein> razvan986: you can try upgrading or downgrading the package in synaptic or the package manager of your choice
<kristian-T61p> cheers
<kanliot> hi
<kristian-T61p> Unit193, how  are you today?
 * kristian-T61p kids
<kristian-T61p> I just had a crash and sent an error rapport via Apport
<Unit193> Did it also give a bug number?
<kristian-T61p> ah, wait... how do I check?
<kristian-T61p> I rebooted in the mean time
<kanliot> bug 1000000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000000 in Edubuntu "For every bug on Launchpad, 67 iPads are sold." [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000000
<Unit193> I have gotten a few crashes, but apport never works. :P
<kristian-T61p> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 <--- this is still my fave
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<Unit193> Meh, it's not a real bug, so....
<kristian-T61p> I love the idea of sending bugs automatically, though
<kristian-T61p> Unit193, Shuttleworth himself submitted it, I think it is real ;)
<kanliot> actually i just read a debian guys blog who says he hates launchpad for all the clutter
<Unit193> Nope, still not a real bug, doesn't change with who does it.
<kristian-T61p> can I somehow increase the logging and sending of reports?
<kanliot> yeah debug builds
<kanliot> right?
<kristian-T61p> ah, sorry... I meant automatically
<kristian-T61p> sign up for some program... install a package
<kanliot> well apport tells you if your bug was already reported right?
<kristian-T61p> actually, Apport kept restarting
<kanliot> huh that sounds bad
<kristian-T61p> yes...
<arbolwhahine> I want to configure my VPN.  I click on the Network Manager icon --> VPN Connections --> Configure VPN.  The little box pops up, but when I go to the VPN tab, the "Add" button is greyed out and I can't select it.
<zleap> does ubuntu customisation kit work for lubntu
<zleap> trying to create custom 12.04 cd have archives frm netboot apt cache archive folder so can i add those to the cd
<kanliot> this is an old thread but it might work for u
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588337
<kanliot> arbolwhahine,
<arbolwhahine> Thanks Kanliot.  I'll give it a try.
<smile> bye :)
<raphaelle> hello @ll,  " upgrade monitor" disapeared once I clicked on "upgrade to 12.04", and now "precise" is running in the background, and I could "strace" a lot of "no such file or directory" see  http://pastebin.com/ABmyft0a Should I let this "precise" stuff carry on ?
<Unit193> Well, you may have to fix your sources.list, and I have no idea if that's what it's supposed to do as I always use the terminal method. :/
<raphaelle> Unit193, I finally killed "precise" and launched sudo apt-get upgrade wiche works fine. thanks anyway !
<Unit193> upgrade won't update to precise, just update current oneiric.
<subman> I'm having a problem with my hard drive filling up very fast.  I noticed while troubleshooting that every directory shows, for example, 1 MB of size, but size on disk is 8 MB.  Every directory shows the same, 8x's actual space taken up on the disk.  I have a fairly plain, new installation and it is showing 5.02 GB of space taken up on my 8GB hard drive.  Any ideas?
<will_> Hello
<wxl> subman: that's a real stumper. have you tried a re-install? what processes are running? is this directories on / as well as within ~? what sort of drive? have you had similar problems on any other os?
<will_> Has anyone measured how much power is actually saved by running Lubuntu?
<kristian-T61p> will_, this was up some time ago
<kristian-T61p> some researcher, I think...
<will_> Oh hey, you have a T61p? :) I just bought one
<will_> Was it a significant amount of power savings?
<kristian-T61p> will_, I don't remember
<kristian-T61p> and yes, I have a T61p ;)
<will_> Do you like it? I just bought one with a 1920x1200 screen, yesterday
<will_> Everything on it compatible with Lubuntu?
<kristian-T61p> yes, I like it pretty much
<kristian-T61p> it is a bit heavy to drag around, is my sole complaint
<will_> ah
<kristian-T61p> everything works with 12.04... or everything I have tested
<kristian-T61p> LXPanel crashes often, it will be interesting to see if this happens to you also
<will_> Ok. yeah, I've had some stability problems with openbox on 12.04. It restarts nicely, but just a pain
<will_> (This is on an R60)
<kristian-T61p> actually, the only distro where I've had success with the wifi is Lubuntu...
<will_> Ubuntu gave you problems?
<will_> This was with the built in wifi?
<kristian-T61p> I have not tried "Vanilla" Ubuntu
<kristian-T61p> those that failed shall remain unnamed ;)
<will_> lol
#lubuntu 2012-05-18
<corvus> Anyone have any idea if Nvidia plans on releasing an update to the 96 driver?
<HowardTheDuck> hi!
<seekwill> Hello
<stlsaint_> HowardTheDuck: hello
<HowardTheDuck> heya
<HowardTheDuck> i lubuntu official
<stlsaint_> HowardTheDuck: yes it is
<HowardTheDuck> swet
<HowardTheDuck> sweet
<wxl> yoyo
<lycan> alguien habla castellano por aca?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lycan> lubuntu tiene un canal en español?
<Unit193> #lubuntu-es but wtih less people.
<lycan> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<reflexrg> I think search monkey should be included in lubuntu because its very lightweight and provides a good service of searching for files its in GTK+ and it is super fast and doesn't crash or freeze like catfish does
<reflexrg> where do you recommend apps 4 lubuntu users?
<holstein> reflexrg: i would look for the mailing list
<Unit193> Normally the idea is to make a wiki with a compare of the two (or more), and why this is better.
<holstein> i say, just add it in, and enjoy!
<holstein> theres a vibe of keeping lubuntu light that i know i appreciate
<Unit193> In the end you use what you want, but that's a good way to get it included by default.
<reflexrg> well I think it is lacking in lubuntu
<reflexrg> nothing to use for searching files
<holstein> sure, but there are plenty of others who would not agree
<holstein> i would just search with the file manager
<reflexrg> its super fast in starting up running and quiting
<holstein> or the terminal...
<holstein> im sure it is, but then it gets into.. when do you stop?
<reflexrg> I don't really like using locate or find
<holstein> im not saying it wont get in.. im just saying..
<reflexrg> yes I know
<holstein> reflexrg: sure, and you dont have to, but lots of folks dont like adding packages
<holstein> or making the install iso bigger
<reflexrg> the app isn't that big
<reflexrg> is pretty small
<holstein> sure, but when do you stop?
<holstein> thats the argument... and i dont mean to instigate an argument... im just saying thats the case
<reflexrg> yes I know what you mean
<reflexrg> I know all about the negativity of arguments
<reflexrg> its best not to get into them
<reflexrg> thats how you win an argument
<reflexrg> :)
<holstein> agreed!
<Unit193> Alright, if you'd still like to continue, I recommend you create a new wiki page like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Oneiric/DefaultImageEditor  under the lubuntu section and sending the proposal to the mailing list.
<reflexrg> well I do agree with holstein on that
<reflexrg> maybe just a page for recommending apps
<Unit193> Yes, but there needs to be a "why"
<Unit193> Though this isn't support and may be better off in #lubuntu-offtopic
<reflexrg> so it kind of saves others time by letting others know what other lightweight apps out there that other lubuntu users use
<n1ckn4me09876543> How do I edit Guest account? it doesn't show up in Users and Groups manager.  The problem I have with Guest account is I can't seem to open up Chrome browser.
<Unit193> You can disable the account in the lightdmconfig.
<reflexrg> maybe there is permissions problem
<Unit193> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf allow-guest=false
<reflexrg> check the permissions for chrome browser it might not have privileges to be executed by guest account
<n1ckn4me09876543> reflexrg: tha'ts what I'm trying to find out, so how can I edit Guest Account?    Unit193: I think i'll keep Guest Account alive incase someone wants to use my pc
<reflexrg> well to do that I don't know of any other easy way but to do it through the terminal
<n1ckn4me09876543> reflex hold on let me take a look at chromium settings
<reflexrg> chomd and chown lets you change user access rights and who owns what
<reflexrg> well just find where chrome browser executable is then execute "ls -l" without the quotes in a terminal and it'll show you the access rights
<reflexrg> then use chmod to change it if thats the problem
<reflexrg> n1ckn4me09876543 chmod tutorial http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<reflexrg> n1ckn4me09876543 http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/lts0070.html
<n1ckn4me09876543> reflexrg thnx
<reflexrg> changing those settings can be very dangerous so only do what you need to change to get it to work on guess account and not anything more
<n1ckn4me09876543> btw i was messing with chrome options you can actually add another user to it with its own preferences etc,  i deleted the first user, the main one and now chromium went back to original default, lols good thing i didnt have booksmarks in it
<reflexrg> hmm thats strange so chromium only installs for one user?
<n1ckn4me09876543> well, it seems chromium has its own user accounts
<reflexrg> well each user will have its own profile that separate for the installation of chromium
<n1ckn4me09876543> but i dont think that's tied to my system account
<n1ckn4me09876543> yea
<reflexrg> in his or her home folder
<reflexrg> firefox does this too
<reflexrg> if chromium is setup like that you might have to create your own profile in the guess account too
<reflexrg> but I am not sure just change permissions and then see what happens
<reflexrg> that's the only reason I can see why chromium wouldn't work on guess account
<n1ckn4me09876543> oh btw i have home folder encrypted
<n1ckn4me09876543> and guest account is at /tmp/XXXXXX    everytime i log in the X's are different and the stuff i save in guest account are deleted
<n1ckn4me09876543> and I can open any online program like pidgin, thunderbird, etc
<reflexrg> maybe you shouldn't have a guest account in this case
<n1ckn4me09876543> where do i find chromium installation files?
<reflexrg> maybe just make another user with less security and limited user rights without password...etc...
<n1ckn4me09876543> yea, i might do that
<n1ckn4me09876543> will i be able to make it delete everything upon log out? like guest account
<reflexrg> I'd probably do that since you have an encrypted folder
<SM0TVI> Okay, so I have a problem... I decided to install with WUBI, then I got this brilliant Idea to APT-GET gcc... Now my system is tugging away at the disk, but otherwise unresponsive.
<SM0TVI> Also: HALP!
<SM0TVI> Anyone have an idea on how long a gcc install should take under WUBI?
<Unit193> It's wubi, highly discuraged by me.
<SM0TVI> Unit193: IOW, "Hang in there, son" :/ ? Well, I just use WUBI to see if there are any obvious issues, then I'll migrate..
<SM0TVI> Unit193: And is it possible with Lubunto to do a pure text-mode boot, e.g. among the lines of: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9644518#post9644518
<Unit193> You're still using Grub, so I don't see why not.
 * SM0TVI notes said box will be put to simple server duty (i.e. IRC, HTTP, maye SIPWitch).
<Unit193> Why aren't you going for Ubuntu server then?
<seekwill> A lot of people here want to use Lubuntu as a server? Why?
<SM0TVI> Unit193: Is it installabe with WUBI? Because I lack capability for CD atm, and this dern box is so old it does not boot from USB, even when reflashed.
<Unit193> I don't know, I try to stay as far as I can from that.
<SM0TVI> Unit193: I totally understand you know. I HAS SEEN THE  LIGHT!
<SM0TVI> Now I'll wait until it completes ... :(
<seekwill> SM0TVI: Can you install Lubuntu from another computer and then just put it back?
<reflexrg> can you boot from floppies?
<seekwill> put the hdd back
<reflexrg> I think there is floppy edition of ubuntu
<reflexrg> I know there is for debian
<reflexrg> but it'll all be installed via the internet
<SM0TVI> seekwill: That option is out :(
<Unit193> reflexrg: Better to use floppy+plop
<SM0TVI> Unit193: So once this GCC completes, there should be no reason for me /not/ to migrate to a real Lubuntu? Apart from migrating the last of the files and making it text-only ofc.
<Unit193> Well, to me it makes more sense to use Ubuntu server, but you can use whatever you want.
<ttiicc> hi, I've been using debian and ubuntu for a while and would like to start use lubuntu. the first think Im wondering about if during installation there's an alternative to install lubuntu alongside windows?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> you can do multiboot
<bioterror> we use same installer as vanilla ubuntu
<ttiicc> and all the configurations would then be done for duabl booting? or will I still have to configure the bootmanager afterwards?
<bioterror> if all goes well, you dont have to do anything afterwards
<ttiicc> ok, that's important since Im not the only user of the computer
<ttiicc> anyone in here who does developing for lubuntu?
<bioterror> some times
<ttiicc> okej Im a java developers for 5 years, if I would like to be a contributer then I'll have to get involved with c programming right?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> or something else, than java :D
<bioterror> python for example
<ttiicc> hmm I have bought a book, programming for linux and I even took programming courses in university (but have forgot all)
<ttiicc> c programming courses :D
<cheryl> Hello? :)
<cheryl> I want to creat a dual boot system as I need doze to use my webcam on Skype with family abroad, now I have Lubuntu on here, but it's a data-less install, so want to put windoze on first 'n then Lubuntu! I don't know how to, when I put my xp disc in cdrom it still boots to Lubuntu!!
<jakob_l> is the BIOS configured to boot HD before cdrom?
<cheryl> jakob_l, no, it's cdrom 1st
<jakob_l> does the disc boot correctly on any other system?
<cheryl> I don't have another system to try it on
<cheryl> what about fdisk or wiping the hdd like that??
<cheryl> I don't know enough about anything, so I'm dangerous!! lol
<cheryl> I have sucessfully used this windoze disc b4!
<cheryl> I'm annoyed to need to install it! :(
<jakob_l> if cdrom has higher boot priority, it shouldn't matter what is in the HD
<cheryl> Hmmm....will try again later 'n see, I was quite irritated 'n impatient when I last tried.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try disable hdd boot. only cd-rom
<cheryl> JohnDoe_71Rus, Good thinking Batman!
<ttiicc> hi, I just removed some apps from the LubSofWareCent
<ttiicc> the problem is that some one of the applications icon is still shown in the lxde start menu
<ttiicc> any idea how to remove it?
<SM0TVI> Unit193: Thanks for the help. Unfortunately the machine gave up its HD :( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ftWerL1Wcs
<BurritoBazooka> SM0TVI, lol
<SM0TVI> BurritoBazooka: Well, it has served with honor :|
<Guest72083> good evening!
<mysteriousdarren> s-lion: are you trying to be sneaky?
<s-lion> mysteriousdarren: why?
<n1ckn4me09876543> anyone here use conky?
<mysteriousdarren> s-lion: I am guessing your silverlion, or Silverlion?
<s-lion> mysteriousdarren: your guess is right ;)
 * holstein uses conky
<s-lion> hang on a sec
 * mysteriousdarren uses conky
 * silverlion waves at mysteriousdarren
 * mysteriousdarren waves back at silverlion
<silverlion> mysteriousdarren: s-lion is my secondary account for another community here on freenode
<mysteriousdarren> silverlion: why not use one?
<silverlion> mysteriousdarren: because i am logged into two machines for a short time
<holstein> irssi+screen :)
<silverlion> and i need a back-up while restarting my linux (this machine i am writing now from)
<silverlion> anyway. could use some help compiling a software for linux :(
 * silverlion has never done that :(
<holstein> usually there are readme files that help.. is that the case?
<bioterror> ./configure
<bioterror> make
<bioterror> checkinstall
<bioterror> next!
<silverlion> holstein affirmative but last time i tried it I failed several times
<holstein> silverlion: sure.. me too ;)
<holstein> the checkinstall trick is *handy*
<silverlion> and this software i am trying to compile is the very last one i need to skip windows for computing at home... so ...
<silverlion> and I fail again :(
<silverlion> why couldn't there just be a .deb file for this software called Sigil?
<murple> I'm having difficulty getting OSD notifications to work with my Python scripts. I have found this relevant thread: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=133618, but when I attempt to run /usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daemon I get the error: "notification-daemon: command not found"
<murple> Does anyone have any advice?
<silverlion> holstein just failed again because of error Messages :( its frustrating :(
<holstein> yup
<silverlion> no advise
<silverlion> bioterror: help :D
<murple> hmm
#lubuntu 2012-05-19
<Picto> hi, why i have "414 frames in 5.0 seconds = 82.722 FPS"
<Picto> typing glxgears
<Picto> can everywone help me?
<keithclark> Any one about to ask a ssh question to?
<Unit193> Just ask away, you don't have to wait.
<Unit193> (Except waiting fgor a response)
<keithclark> I'm trying to run a x application via ssh session and I'm not having much luck.  I've installed openssh and I can establish a good connection but when I try to run an application like Firefox, it defaults to a local copy
<Unit193> Weird thing about Firefox, you have to close all local copies first.
<Unit193> ssh -X host-here   I'd guess?
<keithclark> Well let me try that!
<keithclark> Yes
<keithclark> Well, that seemed to work!  Many thanks.
<Unit193> Yeppers!
<keithclark> Weird
<n1ckn4me09876543> Hey, you know how lubuntu comes with 2 workspace/desktop that can be switch inter changeably, and when you put shortcuts it shows on both, what I'd like is to have independent shortcuts, is that possible?
<pibarnas> n1ckn4me09876543, I think not, because the shortcuts in fact are made on the same dir, probably ~/Desktop. but it's just  a thought.
<n1ckn4me09876543> oic
<mi3> hi!
<sagaci> hi!
<half-duplex> hi!
<mi3> hi!
<mi3> hi!
<mi3> hi!
<mi3> lol
<windbuntu> i have been testing lubuntu 12.04 in a VM and its really great
<windbuntu> so far its much better than ylmf, zorin, netrunner and dream linux.
<seekwill> :)
<windbuntu> zorin is supposed to be so good? pffft...
<windbuntu> so far ubuntu 12.04 and lubuntu are the best by far.
<head_victim> jmarsden: ping
<jmarsden> head_victim: pong
<head_victim> PM ok?
<jmarsden> Sure.
<dove_g> ZorinOS is also ubuntu based, windbuntu
<dove_g> i checked also use gnome and lxde as lubuntu
<dove_g> so main goal is i suppose that people from windows get used to linux
<kanliot> hey i wrote a governance document like we've been discussing on the mailing list, can someone please give me some feedback or corrections?
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/tempgovernance
<Gunz4MiPPle> just installed lubuntu, but there is no keyring/password manager running
<kanliot> minimal?
<zion> mates I just installed Lubuntu 12.04 ,updated it and tried Firefox/Chromium  with flash plugin and google chrome with their flash plugin. I´m having same problem. Firefox and Chromium play flash clips without problems but flash games (only games I play lately) are so sluggish and slow compared to Windows 7 and LinuxMint 12 (LXDE). GChrome is worse the those two giving black flash on animations. So my question is ; Any tips why is this happening
<zion>  ? Im not sure that proper drivers are installed on lubuntu for my crappy ATi Radeon (R350 ) card,but its working flawlessly on W7 and Mint 12 .
<Gunz4MiPPle> no not minimal, it might because I installed using my old home dir, and there are old configs laying around
<Gunz4MiPPle> zion, did you try running 'additional drivers'
<zion> Gunz4MiPPle: yes,but there is none
<Gunz4MiPPle> hmm
<zion> Only thing that bothers me is that its working on LinuxMint 12 ,Fedora 16 and Windows 7 . Cant figure out why Ubuntu /lubuntu is giving me problems
<zion> I´ll try this http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<zion> Maybe it will work ,but I doubt it
<Gunz4MiPPle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver ?
<zion> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] [1002:4153]
<Gunz4MiPPle> i had prob with Nvidia 6150GO and 12.04s drivers, but at least there was a huge thread about it on launchpad and was able to fix it
<zion> Geez so Ill have a blast tweaking it to work...
<Gunz4MiPPle> zion, if there is a problem, its probably not a lubuntu, but a problem with all the stuff based on 12.04, too
<Gunz4MiPPle> so I bet others are having it, and you can find a bug report
<zion> Yea ,well Ill google some more and try to fix it .If I cant manage its back to mint  :/
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> Hello leszek.
<zion> <Gunz4MiPPle>  I just installed fglrx and everything is fine :D
<kanliot> hi leszek want to review my governance document?
<kanliot> please
<Gunz4MiPPle> zion: thats awesome, video driver issues no fun
<zion> Gunz4MiPPle : I agree,most turn offs on linux distro was because of hardware issues :) Im glad this got fixed
<leszek> kanliot: sure
<kanliot> http://bryanhates/governance#preview
<kanliot> oops
<kanliot> http://bryanhates/governance#preview
<zion> Btw  I know that Lubuntu is lacking devs but still why only 18 months support?
<Unit193> Might be better off in #lubuntu-offtopic since it's not suppoert (and that doubles as -devel)
<Unit193> zion: Because they can't actually do more.
<leszek> zion: basically you need devs to maintain the applications shipped with the current version
<kanliot> leszek sorry that was my local pc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/tempgovernance
<leszek> kanliot: link does not work
<leszek> :)
<leszek> this one works
<kanliot> lol
<Unit193> zion: Though, it's only LXDE that won't be updated.
<zion> Unit193 can you explain ,isnt Lubuntu basicly LXDE on ubuntu 12.04 with some minor adjustments?
<leszek> zion: LXDE needs to be maintained and alle apps shipped by default in Lubuntu, i.e. abiword, lubuntu software center and all the other apps. And they need to be supported in their current version. As version upgrades are not allowed, as far as I know
<zion> one last question,performance is my main issue due to old PC (P4 northwood 2.66 GHZ HT,3 GB Ram and ATi RV 350 x1050 ) .If I install ubuntu 12.04 and replace Gnome with LXDE would performance be like Lubuntu?
<kanliot> LXDE's main feature is pcmanfm and less ram that xfce
<kanliot> you won't be using either of those features with gnome
<leszek> zion: yes this should work
<kanliot> and mint still offers gnome
<leszek> but notice applications shipped as default by lubuntu are more lightweight
<Unit193> There's also the !purelubuntu method.
<zion> Well I like Lubuntu ,but ill try Ubuntu with LXDE.Btw if I instal lxde does nautilus gets replaced by thunar?
<leszek> kanliot: I think the governance document ist quite good. Did not find anything to add to it
<kanliot> k thx leszek
<Gunz4MiPPle> what should the default password keyring be, 'default' or 'login', that might be my problem
<Gunz4MiPPle> right now, 'login' is the default
<Gunz4MiPPle> and its pretty much empty
<smile> doei! :)
<zleap> ok does lubuntu run lxde or a similar named ui
<bioterror> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<zleap> lxde,  ok  thought so
<zleap> ok just installed lubuntu-desktop 11.10 and it loads super fast compared to unity
<smile> ;)
<zleap> ok on task switch alt-tab,  how do i get a show desktop thing up like i have under unity
<zleap> this is really useful to just getting to the desktop quickly
<windbuntu> does lubuntu have the ability to utilize a dual core computer?
<zleap> i would have thought the kernel would have if you have the right kernel installed
<jmarsden> windbuntu: Yes
<windbuntu> i am using 12.04 and i did not change or modify the kernal-i used the default kernal i guess you would say.
<windbuntu> well in my VM i am not atm
<jmarsden> windbuntu: So what exactly is your issue or problem?
<windbuntu> i don't think i have one, i just asked a question.
<jmarsden> OK... great :)  You can check what CPU cores your OS sees by doing cat /proc/cpuinfo if necessary
<windbuntu> so u mean...sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo
<windbuntu> like that?
<jmarsden> No need for sudo.  Just what I said.   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<windbuntu> ok
<windbuntu> thats pretty advanced if uses all the cores
<jmarsden> It's normal for Linux to use all cores on multicore CPUs, and has been for years :)
<bioterror> jmarsden, nice to see you active here again ;)
<windbuntu> should be very fast on a dual core, i am testing now on my vm but my ultimate goal is to install it in my hp laptop which has a dual core turion amd cpu, ati graphics and 2 gigs of ram.
<zleap> ok my panel menu has somehow moved to the right hand side, how do move it back to the left
<Unit193> Yeah, only bummer is he left because it takes up valuable time.
<windbuntu> i hope lubuntu like amd and ati
<windbuntu> likes*
<jmarsden> bioterror: Thanks... I'm doing some application development at home at the moment and decided to stick around on IRC a bit here...
<windbuntu> thanks for the info...bye for now.
<jmarsden> windbuntu: You're welcome.
<zleap> ggrrrrr
<zleap> ok my panel has gone fully now can anyone help please
<Unit193> zleap: Is the process still running? You can either restart it, or start it up.
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i got it now
<zleap> brb,  i have no minimise button on xchat now
<seekwill> Anyone play with Lubuntu in a VBox over NFS?
<wxl> seekwill: i think i have
<wxl> been a while tho
<seekwill> I just set that up... Interesting
<wxl> indeed
<seekwill> I wonder how many of these I can set up though
<wxl> i found few programmatic limits to vbox ;)
<seekwill> Yeah, but Vbox is a bit easy to set up
<seekwill> I normally use Fusion and ESXi
<seekwill> My idea was using this as a test/qa/support environment
<wxl>  makes sense
<seekwill> I wonder if iSCSI will give me more throughput than NFS
<Aft3rmath> With this new update on Lubuntu, I can't "Enable Wireless"
<Aft3rmath> :(
<seekwill> Aft3rmath: What's the problem?
<Gege71> hello
<Gege71> i just installed a fresh 12.04 lubuntu, because upgrade from 11.10 completely crashed ...
<Gege71> but  i have now some bugs : no network applet
<Gege71> any reason for that ?
<Unit193> The program used by default should be nm-applet
<Unit193> Check if it's installed, or hit Alt+f2 and runit
<Gege71> nm-applet is runing (ps -fe)  , but it doesn't show up
<Gege71> and something strange : when i try to add "network manager" from lxpanel properties, lxpanel crashes
<Gege71> ok i  found the problem : nm-applet is here, but its icon is "invisible"... i only have to know where exactly to right click :)
<Gege71> good night ...
<x3oo> hi, ive got broken dependencies with updatemanager for two days
<x3oo> or more, is anyone experiencing similar problems?
<seekwill> x3oo: For?
<x3oo> update-manager
<x3oo> the sources are alright
<x3oo> i use oneiric
<x3oo> there are unmet dependencies between update-manager and update-manager-core
<x3oo> i am downloading from main server...
<x3oo> apt-get -f install oder --reinstall dont work either...
<x3oo> it just asks for different versions
<x3oo> could this be the work of malware?
<seekwill> What error are you getting?
<LordOfTime> x3oo:  pastebin the actual errors
<x3oo> mah ok
<LordOfTime> because those error messages could just mean you need to apt-get update again
<LordOfTime> just in case
<LordOfTime> or you're using one too many repos, or there's an actual broken version
<x3oo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/994202/
<x3oo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/994218/
<x3oo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/994227/
<LordOfTime> updatenotifier-common and update-manager-core are conflicting...
<LordOfTime> !info update-notifier-common oneiric
<ubottu> update-notifier-common (source: update-notifier): Files shared between update-notifier and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.117ubuntu3.2 (oneiric), package size 10 kB, installed size 200 kB
<LordOfTime> !info update-manager-core oneiric
<ubottu> update-manager-core (source: update-manager): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.152.25.9 (oneiric), package size 175 kB, installed size 1348 kB
<LordOfTime> yeah update-notifier is the package that's preventing the update it seems
<x3oo> so what? update-manager depends on notifier
<LordOfTime> the versions are different
<LordOfTime> hmm
 * LordOfTime wonders
<x3oo> yeah thats what i said, and they're from mainserver...
 * LordOfTime checks current bugs against both packages
<LordOfTime> eek
 * LordOfTime notices a new CVE bug on one of the packages he helps maintain
<x3oo> LordOfTime: what does it mean for me? just wait a couple of days?
<x3oo> "mean to me" or "mean for me"
<LordOfTime> ignore that last part
<LordOfTime> because i was just whining (more work)
<LordOfTime> but i will double chekc on that "bug" for you
<LordOfTime> but i've got to deal with the security bug in another package first
<x3oo> LordOfTime: nah, thanks anyway
<LordOfTime> x3oo:  can you do me a favor and apt-get update before you try and upgrade again?
<LordOfTime> just to check
<x3oo> LordOfTime: did it a hundred times...
<LordOfTime> and still nothing?
<x3oo> with apt-get clean etc...
<x3oo> nope
<LordOfTime> hmm, sounds like it could be a bug, but... *shrugs*
<x3oo> kkk
<LordOfTime> for all i know, that might've been reported and fixed in Precise, but *shrugs*
#lubuntu 2012-05-20
<LubuntuPowered> i am having issues with Flash now. it was after i went through some updates via the update manager. it will say "missing plugin" or something similiar. i had it reinstalled already and still the same problem.
<herpy> I have a problem with Chromium
<Unit193> What's the problem.
<herpy> When I try to load a certin youtube vid I get the aw snap message
<Unit193> You in the html5 test? http://youtube.com/html5
<Unit193> Also, what flash version/package do you have installed?
<herpy> 1.2.202.235 flashinstaller
<herpy> flashplugin-installer*
<Unit193> I'd recommend you purge that, enable !partner if it isn't already, and install adobe-flashplugin (not a ton of difference, but I've noticed a few.)  Alternitivly, you can install Chrome and get pepperflash.
<herpy> enable what?
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<herpy> !partner? How do I do that?
<ubottu> herpy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> Says right there...
<herpy> screw it I'll install chrome
<surt> Hello. I'm having trouble with a U100/MSI Wind netbook booting Xorg/lightdm. I tried service lightdm start and startx, and both commands throw me back to the console.
<surt> I removed a whole load of bloat applications, including pcmanfm.
<surt> This is the second FRESH install, and it still won't boot. Been trying to fix this ALL day can anyone please help?
<surt> I've also got the error "^@could not write bytes: Broken pipe".
<surt> Is anyone there? I've got no clue what's wrong.
<bioterror> from console: startlubuntu
<bioterror> does it prompt something?
<bioterror> and then some logs could be inspected to get a glue
<bioterror> glue :D
<bioterror> hahaha
<surt> lol
<surt> can't blame autocorrect ;)
<bioterror> well no I cant
<surt> installing bloat now...
<surt> OK. I tried startlubuntu and got an error..oh snap
<surt> That worked
<bioterror> did it work?
<bioterror> you got desktop?
<surt> Yeah brother well done :)
<surt> So I *must* have pcmanfm installed?
<bioterror> pcmanfm is core component
<bioterror> it handles the desktop
<surt> OK. No biggie, I'll just remove it from autostart.
<bioterror> I have no idea what you've been upto
<bioterror> :D
<surt> Oh um
<bioterror> but I would: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<bioterror> something wrong with your installation
<bioterror> as X seems to work
<surt> There's an autostart file somewhere with a whole load of @'s in front of them for autolaunched tasks
<surt> I just remove pcmanfm from there
<surt> OK
<bioterror> why you want to remove pcmanfm from there?
<surt> thunar has custom actions I can't do without
<bioterror> as you wish
<surt> Should have spacefm by default. I think.
<surt> pcmanfm + perks
<Farinet> Hello, i succeeded in entering the lubuntu chat?
<bioterror> seems so
<Farinet> Ok, fine . . .
<Farinet> Not so familiar with xchat ;)
<bioterror> if you're familiar with AmIRC, you're home with X-Chat :D
<Farinet> The last time i used to chat it was with ProTerm on an Apple IIGS :D
<surt> Last time I was on chat, I was using TekNap on OpenNap. Memories...
<Farinet> :)
<Farinet> Anyway, may i ask for some problems i've with lubuntu 12.04?
<nothingspecial> That's the idea Farinet :)
<Farinet> Ok, here it comes
<Farinet> 1. Problems with 12.04 lubuntu ppc: Even with the update from 12.4 beta to 12.04 LTS the symlinks which point to vmlinux etc. are put on the "/" (root) directory. Moreover, the most recent linux kernel img has the wrong rights!
<Farinet> I described that in ubuntuforums.org (thread: PPC Testers needed)
<Farinet> It was a problem which existed already before with *ANY* kernel update
<Farinet> @nothingspecial May be i saw you in the forums as well . . . (?)
<nothingspecial> yes Farinet
<Farinet> Another question concerns that the newest kernel is "-smp" flavour. I read that the ubuntu comunity maintaining the ppc versions decided to drop the non "-smp".
<Farinet> 2 questions in regard: Is that ubuntu specific (or does debian the same)? What means "-smp" - just out of curiousity . . . ?
<nothingspecial> Farinet: You can read the discussion re droping smp here
<nothingspecial> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-March/034927.html
<nothingspecial> non-smp rather
<Farinet> @nothingspecial: If so, why the "apt-get update" & "apt-get upgrade" installed an -smp flavour. I never ever had one on my Powerbook ??
<nothingspecial> Farinet: I'm afraid I don't know. You could ask in #ubuntu-powerpc
<Farinet> Ok. I read (ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com) they will drop non-smp (Benjamin Herrenschmidt & cie are well know developers i think)
<Farinet> @nothingspecial: so, it would be better to ask the ppc related questions over there, i presume?
<nothingspecial> I would imagine so Farinet, don't know how busy it will be on a Sunday though
<Farinet> :)
<Farinet> Ok, then the lubuntu 12.04 x86 related problem: On a Samsung Netbook (N 150P) i cannot use lightdm. If i set it (by dpkg-reconfigure lightdm) to main display manger the login hangs. With lxdm it works.
<Farinet> But when i try to purge lightdm all lubuntu related stuff is deleted as well, and i rest with basic lxde
<nothingspecial> That may be something to do with the wallpaper Farinet, do you have a custom wallpaper set?
<nothingspecial> silly as it sounds ....
<nothingspecial> see here Farinet
<nothingspecial> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11886394&postcount=3
<Farinet> Not in this moment; at least not in the settings for lightdm (with lxdm i use Natty_bug)
<nothingspecial> The post concerns Ubuntu but the bug may be similar
<Farinet> @nothingspecial: JFYI: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues (> No non-smp kernel)
<nothingspecial> I'm not suggesting installing gdm by the way
<Farinet> Not really ;)
<Farinet> I can live with lxdm, not that big of a problem. But i'd like to understand, where the problem is (and i'm a bit afraid for further upgrades)
<nothingspecial> I have to go Farinet, hope you solve your issues
<crazypete> is there any way to fullscreen leafpad without the menu bar showing?
<leszek> hi
<GODOS> hello
<GODOS> i have a little problem with lubuntu can you help me?
<bioterror> go ahead and ask
<GODOS>  i added auto login at the /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<GODOS> but i have to make a mouse click on the use name to login
<GODOS> user
<GODOS> i want auto login without showing the lxdm
<GODOS> how can i do that?
<GODOS> i have added autologin=themis
<GODOS> but auto login is not working
<GODOS> any solution?
<GODOS> ????
<GODOS> ?????????????????
<GODOS> how can i enable auto login without showing lxdm
<GODOS> ?
<n1ckn4me09876543> I downloaded Soundblaster X-Fi linux driver, now I have to install it, the readme file tells me: << In terminal,
<n1ckn4me09876543> 1) Goto source directory
<n1ckn4me09876543> 2) Execute make command as root
<n1ckn4me09876543>    make
<n1ckn4me09876543>    make install >> what's the command to install programs/driver
<yooha> hello guys
<stlsaint> yooha: hey
<stlsaint> hey room if i upgrade netbook to 12.04 will it break my install?? *wink*
<LordOfTime> stlsaint:  what're you running now
<stlsaint> not sure
<stlsaint> oh oh 11.10 ;)
<LordOfTime> ah
<stlsaint> LordOfTime: meh, just joshing. Wanted to see if anyone was in the room :D
<LordOfTime> lol
 * LordOfTime checks from time to time :P
<stlsaint> i am going to upgrade though so...
 * stlsaint crosses fingers
<LordOfTime> normally i'm hanging out in #ubuntu-server and #ubuntu and #ubuntu-bugs :P
<LordOfTime> stlsaint:  back up important data first!
<LordOfTime> RULE NUMBER ONE!  BACK UP YOUR DATA
<stlsaint> LordOfTime: NOPE! Im putting all my faith into Lubuntu. Test of time ;D
<LordOfTime> (and yes i meant to do that in caps :P)
<stlsaint> LordOfTime: no caution here bud. Going all out lol
<LordOfTime> :P
<LordOfTime> your loss, if the thing breaks mid=upgrade
 * LordOfTime is a tech, so he always recommends backing up data
<stlsaint> LordOfTime: if anything breaks ima be pissed
<LordOfTime> and this is why i recommend backing up important data :P
<Unit193> stlsaint: I didn't backup, it works for me™
<stlsaint> Unit193: smooth so far thought its just downloading packages
<gnufun> Hello, I just installed Lubuntu on an Acer Aspire One ZG5.  I kept Windows XP on the other partition when installing.  When booting, the grub menu screen does not come up.  Instead the netbook boots directly into Windows.  If I connect the usb, then the grub screen comes up and I can choose ubuntu.  It then boots from the hard drive.  I tried to sudo update-grub.  That looked like everything went according to plan (it found every
<pepinito> Hi there. Is ther any way to get a application switcher with previews in Lubuntu?
<Unit193> gnufun: You got cut off at "...according to plan (it found ever" However, you can hold left shift on boot, or edit /etc/default/grub and comment out hidden boot (# being comments) and run sudo update-grub
<pepinito> Hi there. Is there any way to get a application switcher with previews in Lubuntu?
<Unit193> There's no need to repeat your question.
<pepinito> i know i know, I hadn t login against NickServ, so i didn know if the first one went out.
#lubuntu 2013-05-13
<fjodor> hi whats lubuntu using to automount things?
<Unit193> pcmanfm.
<Unit193> (Frontend.)
<fjodor> ah k
<fjodor> when i am using lubuntu brightness keys work seemlessly but when i am using i3wm they dont work. any tips?
<RaphaelAraujo> Hey guys, have any of you tried this TLP thing for power management? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<RaphaelAraujo> I'm thinking about using it in my netbook, but I don't know if it will mess up with the power management that is already on lubuntu
<tortik> Hi all. Why I can't see my load screen in lubuntu 12.04? I can see it sometimes, so most time I see a curve colored stripes in place of load screen. What is the problem? 8500gt, installed nvidia drivers from official website
<vaikus84> Hello. I'm new to this channel and Lubuntu. I was wondering why my Logitech RX 1000 laser mouse behaves weird. Sometimes it makes 3 clicks instead of one. And sometimes it kind of lets go of a window even though I'm holding down the left mouse button.
<dexta> any one know a workaround for the install wizard restarting after step 2 ?
<Unit193> How much ram do you have?
<dexta> 256
<Unit193> There's a ubiquity slideshow package, drop to a TTY and purge it.
<dexta> hmm
<dexta> ill look for that
<dexta> after a couple of goes it drops me to a login screen
<dexta> so i have to TTY & "sudo passwd lubuntu"
<dexta> then & try again
<Unit193> Also may just try an alternate.
<dexta> tbh my main problem is the source media drive
<dexta> & no usb boot options
<dexta> its stupidly slow
<Unit193> You can use plop on a CD with USB drive.
<dexta> oh interesting
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/ same basic idea here.
<dexta> cool thanks
<dexta> saves me setting up a PXE server
<Unit193> Could be fun!  Then you could set it up to boot all sorts of stuff! :P
<dexta> yah i really cant be fooked with dhcp on my workstation
<dexta> with plop i just burn the iso in the root of download ? & boot from that & then it sohuld give me usb boot options
<dexta> seems so "plpbt.iso    Boot manager CD ISO"
<Unit193> plpbt.iso is what you're looking for.
<dexta> ta
<dexta> plop detects the usb (dvd) device starts loading boot sector & hangs there
<dexta> no activity on dvd read light
 * dexta trys an older lite-on usb drive
<dexta> same shite
<Unit193> Do try to keep it family friendly.  Well, if Ubiquity (and removing the slideshow) doesn't work, not sure what's going on with plop?  Other two options were alternate and mini...  I'll have to poke plop and see if I can see what's up.
<dexta> aye nps
<dexta> with plop the problem im having now its detecting other internal usb devices i think
<jdale> hi
<jdale> can people help her. I says cannot find dependenceyc/
<jdale> here*
<Unit193> Need a little more than that.
<Unit193> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jdale> odd
<jdale> I can install xchat fine
<jdale> but I know Lubuntu comes with Chromium
<jdale> how can I get rid of it?
<Unit193> Just purge it?  sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<jdale> whats purge do?
<jdale> I've used a lot of distros before just not Lubuntu
<Unit193> Remove+remove config.
<jdale> ok
<jdale> ah
<jdale> but why wouldnt it work with regular remove?
<jdale> it says package Chromium not  installed?
<jdale> but it is?
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep chromium  to see if it has a different name, you sure it isn't chrome?
<jdale> im sure
<jdale> eh?
<jdale> o packags found matching chromium
<jdale> not sure
<jdale> Yet Lubuntu comes with it
<Unit193> Indeed it does.  Last thing would be to open a terminal and type  chro<tab><tab>  too see if it finds it, then to `which` that binary, or maybe dpkg -S it.
<jdale> ok
<jdale> no wonder
<jdale> its chromium-brwoser
<jdale> :P
<Unit193> "brwoser", you've got to be kidding.
<jdale> browser
<jdale> sorry on laptop
<jdale> the machine im on is a 512 mb ram 2.1 ghz single core
<jdale> I can upgrade the ram to 2gb later
<jdale> but whats a good brwoser?
<jdale> browser for it?
<Unit193> Ah, alright.  That's expected too.  It all depends on who you are, I like Firefox and Xombrero, others like chromium.
<jdale> ah
<jdale> I like Firefox
<jdale> :)
<jdale> installing it
<jdale> I've used ArchBang, Fedora, chakra Os
<jdale> a bunch on my high powered desktop
<jdale> :P
<jdale> I sold
<jdale> bu now im on this low one
<jdale> its not bad
<jdale> say though, I installed xchat
<jdale> and it didint ask me to install python and tcl crap
<jdale> whys that?
<jdale> Most distros do that to me
<jdale> didn't*
<Unit193> Python would already be installed, and tcl may be too.
<jdale> oh
<jdale> odd
<jdale> icedtea-web isnt installing?
<jdale> I have firefox
<jdale> and i Know many distros use icedtea to run java stuff etc
<jdale> why isnt it install Unit193  ?
<Unit193> You can install it pretty easily.
<jdale> how so?
<jdale> whats the command?
<jdale> sudo apt-get install icedtea-web
<jdale> thats what i did
<jdale> not sure
<jdale> didint work
<Unit193> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Unit193> icedtea-7-plugin is the name.
<jdale> oh
<jdale> so
<jdale> sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<jdale> :
<jdale> :)
<jdale> does it auto update?
<Unit193> When you update your system.  May want to see the SoftwareManagement page.
<jdale> apt-get update
<jdale> :D
<jdale> er upgrade
<jdale> that would update it Unit193  ?
<jdale> right?
<jdale> apt-get upgrade
<Unit193> You'd need both, and dist-upgrade for some times too.
<jdale> or i can always reply on sofware manager?
<Unit193> Yes.
<jdale> ok
<jdale> :D
<jdale> let me try
<jdale> hi
<jdale> ubottu,
<jdale> Unit193,
<jdale> :)
<jdale> im here
<jdale> hey Unit193  so hm how do I itall the graphics card stuff?
<jdale> I got a nvidia geforce fx5200
<Unit193> Software Sources, last tab on the right.
<jdale> were's software sources
<Unit193> Changed the name to Software and Updates.
<jdale> sofwware updater?
<Unit193> No, the other one.
<dexta> arugh i tried the test version of plop still no joy
<Unit193> Bleh, no fun.
<dexta> maybe ill just go back to fubuntu
<jdale> Unit193,  synaptic paakcage manager?
<dexta> mostly i rather redhat based distro's anyway
<jdale> now what Unit193  ?
<jdale> Im in there
<Unit193> dexta: Fudntu (or something like that.) has stopped existing.
<Unit193> jdale: No, not synaptic.  "Software and Updates"
<dexta> well its stopped being made
<Unit193> dexta: Yeah, it's all up to you as to what you deam best for your computer, and what works best for you. :)
<jdale> nothing Unit193  ?
<jdale> nothing coming up
<Unit193> software-properties-gtk in terminal.
<jdale> just type that in?
<jdale> wait
<jdale> got it
<jdale> now what?
<jdale> ok
<jdale> display dirvers
<jdale> its using the 2nd option?
<jdale> no propretiary driver are in use
<jdale> i  want the real drivers
<jdale> Unit193,
<Unit193> It should detect them in there.  You may want to use enter a little less.
<jdale> ok
<jdale> should I select the propretiary?
<Unit193> If you want it.
<jdale> its using the xorg server ojnne
<jdale> propretiary is the real one right?
<Unit193> They are both real, but that may be the one you're looking for.
<jdale> ok Unit193  it swtiched
<jdale> but  how do I know tis activated?
<jdale> its*
<Unit193> Reboot,  and it will be.  lspci -v and look for the vga one.
<jdale> ok
<jdale> mine' a agp
<jdale> let me reboot
<jdale> Unit193,
<jdale> here?
<jdale> he NVIDIA X driver on jay-home:0.0 is not new
<jdale> enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration page.
<jdale> ////
<jdale> ....
<jdale> hi
<jdale> .join #ubuntu
<cscho0415> any developer around? I found a bug and i believe I know a fix
<wxl> cscho0415: submit the bug and patch to launchpad
<cscho0415> launchpad?
<cscho0415> @wxl
<wxl> cscho0415: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/launchpad
#lubuntu 2013-05-14
<hanner> hi, will i be able to update the current lubuntu 13.10 to the final state in october?
<Unit193> Final "state"?  It may well be a bit different than if you installed at that time, but all your software will be at the released version and you'd be on 13.10.
<hanner> different in what way? not the same kernel as if i install using the final 13.10 in october?
<hanner> i guess 13.10 is some kind of alpha until then
<Unit193> Same kernel, sure.  Well, who knows?  Default config and applications may well change.
<DoctorD90> hello dear! i'd like to make a custom live cd of lubuntu, with some other features, and less stuff
<DoctorD90> how can i do it? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> DoctorD90: How about the mini.iso?
<SonikkuAmerica> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DoctorD90> SonikkuAmerica, thx. but i'd like make a LIVECD...because i change many pc, and i like to get MY personal custom enviorement :)
<DoctorD90> so i need a not donwloadable contents :)
<SonikkuAmerica> The mini.iso is a live image; don't get me wrong.
<SonikkuAmerica> I don't know if Lubuntu has an alternate CD image or not...
<DoctorD90> but if i need/want a package (like xchat for example) i need to downlod?
<SonikkuAmerica> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<DoctorD90> with mini cd, i have ONLY the package that mini.iso has got....i need some other tools...
<DoctorD90> and sometimes i hasnt internet connection :/
<DoctorD90> for this i was mind to a custom live cd
<phillw> DoctorD90: have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys
<DoctorD90> phillw, maybe you have target look on :D
<DoctorD90> SonikkuAmerica, im trying mini.iso, but it is downloading automatically package....without asking nothing :/
<DoctorD90> (ihave use commandlineinstallation)
<SonikkuAmerica> DoctorD90: Did you select anything in the menu that lets you select what you want?
<DoctorD90> only keybord and language...
<DoctorD90> now it has asking for user name
<SonikkuAmerica> So keep going...
<DoctorD90> ok ^^
<DoctorD90> but (tell me if i wrong) each time i run it
<DoctorD90> it need a installation/internet collection
<SonikkuAmerica> OK... (I mean first it pulls the Ubuntu base in)
<DoctorD90> needs*
<DoctorD90> i need a totally offline live cd :)
<DoctorD90> that is my problem :)
<DoctorD90> if i have a internet connection, i make a bash script that install all my enviorement suite ^^
<DoctorD90> and it runs gnome (i think) and i run on old pc too :)
<SonikkuAmerica> GNOME 2 or 3?
<DoctorD90> i dont know...it is downloading
<DoctorD90> configutarion linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic
<DoctorD90> so, gnome 3 i think
<SonikkuAmerica> It would have GNOME 3 in it...
<DoctorD90> id like to use lubuntu for it's wheigthless...
<DoctorD90> ness*
<SonikkuAmerica> lubuntu-desktop should be selectable in the "Select what you want" menu
<DoctorD90> ah ok
<DoctorD90> i wiat the finish of installation...
<DoctorD90> if it does not ask, i wil lre-install trough normal installation mode
<DoctorD90> and not with command line
<cerebrate> freedom buddies :D
<SonikkuAmerica> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> lubuntu when boots says trying to detect network connection and takes a long time to boot
<n-iCe> why's that?
<Tritonio> Can someone suggest a better sound mixer than the default one?
<wxl> Tritonio: what's wrong with alsamixer?
<Tritonio> for one I have to reach the keyboard to use it.
<wxl> Tritonio: without installing pulse, you've got a bunch of packages with a lot of other requirements http://alsa.opensrc.org/AlsaMixers
<wxl> gamix died in lucid
<wxl> gnome-alsamixer means you're installing a bunch of gnome stuff
<wxl> kde with kmix and likely kalsamixer tho the latter is not in the repos
<wxl> volti?
<wxl> oh!
<wxl> !info alsamixergui | Tritonio
<ubottu> Tritonio: alsamixergui (source: alsamixergui): graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0rc2-1-9.1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 112 kB
<wxl> also if you like qt..
<wxl> !info qasmixer | Tritonio
<ubottu> Tritonio: qasmixer (source: qastools): ALSA mixer for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.2-2 (raring), package size 299 kB, installed size 857 kB
<Tritonio> Also since I noticed again: I've changed my theme to something darker which I downloaded. I installed both a theme for openbox and new widgets (which, correct me if I am wrong, is a GTK theme, right?). But some applications are still gray with rectangular buttons. For example Lubuntu Software Center.
<dexta> prevening
<cerebrate> yo_mama so FAT32?
<cerebrate> 8p
<yo_mama> what is the latest version of Chrome for Ubuntu/Lubuntu?
<cerebrate> they call it chromium
<yo_mama> on windows it's version 26
<yo_mama> but in my Lubuntu it's 25
<cerebrate> cool
<yo_mama> anyone else here besides cerebrate?
<zleap> cerebrate, i thought chrome and chromium were different
<zleap> given i have had both installed at the same time
<SonikkuAmerica> yo_mama: Only 25? A dist-upgrade could be in order then...
<zleap> chat shortly
<yo_mama> how do I mount a networkdrive in Lubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> yo_mama: I believe PCManFM can do it
<yo_mama> and wtf is that?
<SonikkuAmerica> ... the file manager
<wxl> yo_mama: is this a windows/samba share? what sort of file systme?
<yo_mama> cifs
<yo_mama> a NAS
<wxl> yeah you should just be able to browse it with the file manager
<wxl> i'm not in front of lubuntu right now but i seem to remember in the menu there was a network or places sort of option
<wxl> you could also use cifs-tools and mount it that way
<wxl> naturally that means you could automount it, too
<wxl> yo_mama: you may find this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<yo_mama> I'm not familiar with the shell
<wxl> yo_mama: then use the file manager
<yo_mama> I am but it doesn't work
<yo_mama> I get an error message
<yo_mama> "The  specified location is not mounted"
<wxl> hard to help you when you're not clear on exactly what you're seeing
 * wxl loads lubuntu up and attempts to connect to a drive he has
<yo_mama> what is the latest version of google chrome for Ubuntu?
<wxl> yo_mama: look on chrome's websit?
<yo_mama> mistake!
<yo_mama> forget that paste
<wxl> so i'm going to Go > Network Drives > (in my case) Windows Network and yep i get an error
<wxl> weird
<wxl> never got that before
<wxl> sounds like we got a bug
<wxl> do you know the ip of your drive?
<yo_mama> yes
<wxl> you might be able to connect to it that way
<yo_mama> how do I use the ip to access the NAS ?
<wxl> not sure which exact protocol it will use
<wxl> but something like:
<wxl> smbfs://<ip>
<wxl> in the address bar
<yo_mama> the adress bar in what program?
<wxl> the same one we've been talking about
<yo_mama> what is the cifsmanager you mentioned?
<wxl> there is no "cifsmanager" per se
<wxl> but there is a file manager
<wxl> pcmanfm
<yo_mama> link?
<wxl> if you have lubuntu, you have it
<wxl> there is no link
<wxl> click the thing that looks like a file folder
<wxl> also under accessories
<wxl> throw smb://<ip> in the address bar and hope and pray
<wxl> seems to me it's broken, though
<yo_mama> Linux is soo complicated compared to Windows and OSX
<yo_mama> it's a shame
<wxl> when there are bugs, they are complicated
<wxl> i don't know if you've noticed, but windows and os x has them, too
<yo_mama> I want to like Linux but it's hard!
<wxl> only they take foreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeever to fix
<wxl> but if you'd rather feed the hungry mouths of the corporation machine, knock yourself out
<yo_mama> I like the Linux philosopy but I don't like the lack of userfriendlyness
<yo_mama> forgive my spelling
<zleap> yo_mama, in what way is it difficult to use
<yo_mama> zleap: [19:51] <wxl> yo_mama: you may find this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<yo_mama> wxl: don't get me wrong. I'm thankful for your help.
<zleap> ah so its setting some services, i can see your point there
<wxl> yo_mama: you should file a bug against pcmanfm
<yo_mama> can you recommend another filemanager that I can install?
<wxl> yo_mama: nope, i can recommend you file a bug
<wxl> yo_mama: meanwhile you can use the command line as stated in that link
<SonikkuAmerica> yo_mama: That and maybe Nautilus.
<SonikkuAmerica> yo_mama: But I warn you...
<yo_mama> scary!
<SonikkuAmerica> yo_mama: You'll pull in all of GTK+ 3 in with you if you do that.
<SonikkuAmerica> yo_mama: Thunar might be better, but that'll pull in all of XFCE.
<wxl> ...which gets me back to my previous "no"
<yo_mama> there's nothing like getting the last word, right wxl ?
<SonikkuAmerica> wxl: It doesn't, but it also does. It's like setting and resetting a D flip-flop at the same time.
<yo_mama> sudo apt-get install smbfs that is like chinese to me
<yo_mama> maybe I'll go back to good old windows where things work
<SonikkuAmerica> yo_mama: Don't do that; we'll miss you!
<SonikkuAmerica> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<SonikkuAmerica> ^ That was counter-productive... :\
<Okabi> Meow
<cerebrate> hi
#lubuntu 2013-05-15
<James_Epp> Hey guys. i'm trying to add lubuntu to my pxe server. What should I do for the kernel and append lines?
<James_Epp> It is worth noting that I will be using NFS
<michael_p> hi
<michael_p> slight problem when i view or play any movie i am allways getting sound through one speaker
<michael_p>  /join #ubuntu
<thor1> Hey is there not a irc log from lubuntu uds. please give a link
<mapp>  uds?
<Okabi> Hey lubuttbutt
<Tritonio> does anyone here know how to change IO schedulers for LVM volumes?
<Tritonio> I see that dm-x devices have "none" while my sda has "deadline".
<Tritonio> Now I am wondering, if LVM manager is the process that accesses sda to provide the dm-x volumes, how does deadline know which process asks for what? Or deadline doesn't need such info? Does it prioritize per IO access operation?
<Tritonio> Or perhaps LVM is not a process at all, which is more likely, so when some userland program asks for IO the kernel simply translates that to proper IO on sda. So in fact deadline is aware of which process issued each IO operation.
<Tritonio> In any case, wouldn't it make more sense to have "none" for sda and "deadline" or whatever for each dm-x?
<xnox> Tritonio: dm devices are eventually backed by physical devices which can have the IO scheduler set.
<xnox> i'm not sure if lvm has similar / different ways to tweak it. Check the lvm.conf file?
<Tritonio> xnox: I'll check that now, thanks.
<xnox> Tritonio: see a debian wiki on tweaking for SSD optimal performance, if this is what you are after
<Tritonio> no I have a regular laptop HDD. I just want to mess around with io schedulers.
<Tritonio> I did a huge copy operation from an external NTFS drive.
<Tritonio> And at some points it was lagging the whole system.
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hi, what's the name of the tool that when you move a window up it maximizes or when you move to the sides it takes the half of the screen and fit
#lubuntu 2013-05-16
<rspurlock> i tried installing lubuntu on my imac g3 and it runs unusably slow and i believe the system meets requirements
<rspurlock> what can be done about this
<rspurlock> i have an Imac G3 with 500mhz and 384 mg ram are there any distros that might run ok on this box? i have had no luck with lubuntu i cant even get it to boot after installation
<rspurlock> it tries but it takes like 25 mins or so and then takes about 10 more to log in
<rspurlock> it tries but it takes like 25 mins or so and then takes about 10 more to log in
<rspurlock> i have an Imac G3 with 500mhz and 384 mg ram are there any distros that might run ok on this box? i have had no luck with lubuntu i cant even get it to boot after installation
<Unit193> !patience | rspurlock
<ubottu> rspurlock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Unit193> Could try Debian, but you'd have to know a little what you're doing.  Also, that's not a fast computer you have there.
<cerebrate> rspurlock you might get puppylinux to run on it, they talk about it in #puppylinux i think
<rspurlock> i know it was an accident sorry
 * Unit193 isn't one of the PPC'ers.
<rspurlock> i dont want to be a ppc'ers but i could only afford this used crap
<rspurlock> unit193 i have installed deb on an old pc before
<rspurlock> even managed to get a gui up and running
<rspurlock> not much else
<rspurlock> i'm just looking to have a box i can play my nes emulator and check email i aint looking for a fancy setup although it would be nice lol
<Unit193> rspurlock: Ubuntu or Debian netinst with only fluxbox or openbox.
<rspurlock> if i netinst it will allow me to opt out of gnome and xorg and use xfree with flux?
<rspurlock> if i am not mistaken xfree has a smaller footprint than xorg
<shiman6> I've got a problem trying to forward audio from my android 4.1 phone to my lubuntu 13.04 computer via bluetooth. Could I get some help?
<opix> hi
<As001> hello Can this distro work on celeron pc with 256MB of memory  ? I just tried it but it is under heavy load.
<As001> I want to limit some cpu usage and memory usage for some processes but I can't find cgroup configuration file.
<As001> I followed this tutorial http://linuxaria.com/article/introduction-to-cgroups-the-linux-conrol-group?lang=en but i am unable to find /etc/cgconfig.conf config file
<ghostwheel> i can't get the right screen res. I've googled and tried a bunch of different stuff and nothing works. it's making me insane
<SonikkuAmerica> ghostwheel: [ xrandr -s $WIDTHx$HEIGHT ]
<SonikkuAmerica> !crosspost | ghostwheel
<ubottu> ghostwheel: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ghostwheel> sorry about that
<ghostwheel> my resolution not found in available modes
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you using Lubuntu btw?
<ghostwheel> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> OK.
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu is easy to use, but hard to configure. What res are you trying to set it to, and what graphics card do you have?
<ghostwheel> i tried adding the mode i wanted in xorg.conf file but there seem to be conf files in different places
<ghostwheel> i don't think i found the right one
<ghostwheel> i have an old laptop, it has a geforce 4 420 go
<ghostwheel> this stuff used to be easier
<ghostwheel> they moved files all over the place
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah... I'll tell you right now you probably won't get higher than 1024x768 with it.
<ghostwheel> thats crazy
<ghostwheel> i had ancient version of cranchbang when it still used ubuntu that detected the screen better
<ghostwheel> *crunchbang
<SonikkuAmerica> ghostwheel: That's mainly due to the limitations of the Nouveau driver for 4:3 machine.
<SonikkuAmerica> s
<ghostwheel> this is a 1280x800 screen
<SonikkuAmerica> I assume you checked in Display Settings...
<ghostwheel> yes
<ghostwheel> the display setting are useless when it display 3 settings and they are all wrong
<SonikkuAmerica> Let me guess: 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480.
<ghostwheel> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep. You're not going to get far with that old GeForce card either.
<ghostwheel> this is like 2003, except worse
<ghostwheel> back then i could change the conf file and be done with it
<ghostwheel> why can't linux detect screen resolutions properly? why is this still a problem?!?! AAAHAH!
<SonikkuAmerica> ghostwheel: New drivers + old card = disaster. Believe me, I've been there.
<ghostwheel> screw this, I'm installing an old version of ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> ghostwheel: Not a good idea if you're keeping it connected.
<SonikkuAmerica> Linux malware exists.
<ghostwheel> pffft
<ghostwheel> i think i can manage
<SonikkuAmerica> If you insist... but don't say I didn't warn you. :)
<ghostwheel> I'm not going to suffer with a laptop hobbled by "I'mprovements"
<ghostwheel> yes, all those hackers targeting linux
<SonikkuAmerica> If you say so. I'll be back in a second
<ghostwheel> you're silly
<SonikkuAmerica> ghostwheel: I'm back! Me, silly?
<SonikkuAmerica> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&ie=UTF-8#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=linux%20malware&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=9af75164e442f2a5&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.46471029,d.dmQ&biw=1024&bih=682
<SonikkuAmerica> Or rather: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<ghostwheel> when I'm running a mission critical data centre, ill worry abut it
<ghostwheel> in the meantime, a crusty old laptop being used to surf the net and run the gimp isn't going to be a problem
<n-iCe> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<KI4RO> .
<KI4RO> Anyone had success getting Flash to work in Chromium?
<n-iCe> easy
<n-iCe> install the flash installer
<holstein> KI4RO: the supported version of flash for linux works with linux.. any browser i have tried
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<KI4RO> holstein: Hmmm...maybe I have the wrong one?
<holstein> if you want the latest flash, the chrome browser has it... AFAIK, you can grab the *.so from chrome and use it in chromium
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<SonikkuAmerica> Don't even bother trying Gnash
<holstein> KI4RO: looks like what n-iCe suggested
<n-iCe> :)
<holstein> also, refer to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ for what adobe is providing
<holstein> *Flash Player 11.2 is the last supported Flash Player version for Linux. Adobe will continue to provide security updates
<holstein> you'll note 11.7 available for chrome (not chromium)
<KI4RO> but I'm running Lubuntu and don't see any restricted anything in that software center
<holstein> why would i use chromium? because its open-source.. i might continue that trend by not using flash with it
<holstein> KI4RO: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> KI4RO: the same sources... you can run the command n-iCe gave
<KI4RO> holstein: Okay...I'll try it that way
<holstein> if its just youtube you are interested in, you can do html5 via http://www.youtube.com/html5
<KI4RO> holstein: Okay did what nice said, now what?
<holstein> KI4RO: what "n-iCe said" installs the 11.2 version from the ubuntu repos on your system... i might expect to restart the browser.. i would test via http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<KI4RO> holstein: okay
<dexta> prevening
<shafox> hi i cant authorize my wifi , fresh install 12.04 on compaq laptop. it was working fine while installation but after restart it detects the wifi but when i try to connect it wont let me auth
<n-iCe> shafox: change password
<n-iCe> set it correctly
<shafox> n-iCe: it was all good in this laptop
<shafox> but not in my laptop
<shafox> and this is a windows , mine is lubuntu 12.04
<n-iCe> uh?
<n-iCe> you want to connect in the lubuntu machine
<n-iCe> use, sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<n-iCe> then
<n-iCe> use, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<n-iCe> and try using network-manager again to connect
<n-iCe> make sure you set the password correctly
<shafox> n-iCe: i did sudo ifconfig wlan0 down it said wlan0: error while getting interface flags: no such device
<n-iCe> ...
<n-iCe> of course use your own interface
<shafox> i tried in my lubuntu machine only
<n-iCe> what are you talking about
<n-iCe> use: sudo iwconfig
<n-iCe> to check your wireless interface
<n-iCe> then change wlan0 on the command to your interface, it could be wlan1 eth0 wlan2, etc check yours
<shafox> it was eth1
<shafox> down no message up no message
<n-iCe> now try again
<shafox> same , authentication attempt was unsuccessful
<n-iCe> reboot
<n-iCe> and remove the ap
<n-iCe> and connect again
<shafox> ap?
<n-iCe> access point
<wxl> what's the command to show mouse input the os is registering?
<wxl> oh xev will do it eh?
<n-iCe> wxl: hi
<wxl> n-iCe: howdy
<n-iCe> alright
<n-iCe> what do you want to know exactly?
<wxl> i already figured it out; go back to sleep
<n-iCe> :)
<Unit193> Answer is xev.
<Noskcaj> phillw, we are discussing adding LSC to xubuntu. come over to #xubuntu-devel
<Ohga> hello. is lubuntu more efficient than ubuntu besides due to having a different DE?
<wxl> it uses a lot less system resources, Ohga
<Ohga> wxl: ah, great too know. Especialy because I'd like to use it gui-less for my server
<wxl> Ohga: so get ubuntu-server
<Ohga> wxl: that's what the cool people use for servers? ok..
<wxl> Ohga: no, but that's what people who don't want a gui use.
<wxl> lubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, etc. are all defined by their gui. if you don't want one, ubuntu-server.
<Ohga> wxl: right, but I were under the impression you could skip packages during install..
<wxl> Ohga: you could probably bother with that but that's likely more work than it's worth.
<Unit193> Sounds like he wants mini?
<Ohga> wxl: Guess that's true. Well thanks for the pointers, much appreciated
<wxl> yeppers
<wxl> Unit193: if s/he wants to select packages, rather than meta, probably.
<Ohga> what is this "mini"?
<Unit193> 10MB iso that is the core only.
<Unit193> 1mini
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wxl> so that's more of a "build it up" sort of thing, Ohga
<Ohga> well.. then what is..
<Ohga> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<wxl> but if you want a base server build, ubuntu-server takes care of most of the thinking for you
<wxl> although you might not want all the server apps
<Ohga> but can I review them during install, right?
<wxl> as far as i remember yes
<wxl> they're tasks
<Ohga> well, sounds like ubuntu-server is the way to go
<Ohga> thanks all
<wxl> so it's not necessarily all packages
<Unit193> Alrighty, have a good one.
<phillw> Ohga: just be aware that ubuntu-server does not install by default ssh. Make sure you flag it to be installed if you need that functionality.
<Ohga> phillw: alright
<phillw> Ohga: this page is out of date, but it does describe what tasksel can do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel From memory, the SSH stuff is near the top when the option appears (as it will if you install server)
<phillw> it's great for 'throwing' LAMP quickly onto a server as it looks after all the various bits and asks the questions :)
<Ohga> yeah
#lubuntu 2013-05-17
<deckard> hello. Will someone tell me the command to install lubuntu please. Is it sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<deckard> Am i correct in thinking that my open gl game will run better on lubuntu than xfce because lubuntu uses even less resources that can be used by the game instead?
<bilal_> Hi
<bilal_> I just installed Lubuntu on my freinds machine
<bilal_> I am showing him how to get help so please respond
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello!
<bilal_> Hello
<bilal_> What basics should I install no his computer?
<bilal_> Please guys respond
<SonikkuAmerica> bilal_: Well, I'd say pretty much anything you need is already installed: Web browser, E-mail client, game pack, office suite (sort of)...
<SonikkuAmerica> !patience | By the way
<ubottu> By the way: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bilal_> Sorry guys it was getting kinda embarrassing
<cerebrati> 8)
<SonikkuAmerica> B)
<cerebrati> :o
<cerebrati> o/
<SonikkuAmerica> I have sunglasses bro.
<cerebrati> i was gonna
<SonikkuAmerica> Now you're a cyclops.
<cerebrati> nuuuuuu no no see thats a head and an arm waving
<SonikkuAmerica> No, that's one eye and a mouth.
<cerebrati> :3
 * cerebrati nibbles allllllllll over SonikkuAmerica 
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you a cat?
<cerebrati> ok ok enough, to the #offtopic!
<cerebrati> im a silkworm fairy
<SonikkuAmerica> I daresay I could've inb4'ed that, but I gotta go soon.
 * cerebrati proffers silk tie
<pacifist_049> Evening guys. Just about to upgrade my install of Lubuntu, but I have a question, if I may?
<Unit193> Just ask whenever you're ready, and someone will answer if they know.
<pacifist_049> cheers. Well, I usually do upgrades via command line, first updating then upgrading, with the occasional dist-upgrade if I know there's one out there. This time the upgrade wants to remove the meta package 'lubuntu-desktop'. Is this to be expected? Is it being replaced by something else? Or do I have some kind of conflict caused by an external package I've installed?
<Unit193> Strange that an upgrade wants to remove lubuntu-desktop, but it's not a problem to remove that meta-package.  Is there something getting installed or removed?
<pacifist_049> plenty
<pacifist_049> But ubuntu-desktop or another replacement meta package isn't being installed
<zleap> this meta package stuff really should be explained properly in documentation
<pacifist_049> it wants to remove 'language-selector-gnome','lubuntu-desktop' and 'nvidia-settings'.
<pacifist_049> I know removing the meta package won't kill my installation, but I'm concerned about it affecting future upgrades
<Unit193> You can either see what happens if you reinstall the meta after, or you can just install before upgradeing.  Do you do-release-upgrade ?  That will typically pull back in the meta package as well.
<pacifist_049> worth a try. This seems to want to pull in pulseaudio, which I'm not happy about...
<Unit193> Weird indeed, I'd try purging after and see what depends on it, and if you can live without.
<pacifist_049> thanks guys. I'll give that a try.
<us3r-> hi which version should i take for cpu via c7-m I686 ?
<us3r-> IS THIS right ? lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Tm_T> us3r-: most likely
<Unit193> Hmm...  I thought they dropped several CPUs after lucid.
#lubuntu 2013-05-18
<Noskcaj> testing something
<Noskcaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<sheperson> Hi all
<sheperson> I have a Kubuntu installation
<sheperson> and now
<sheperson> I used tasksel to remove KDE
<sheperson> and installed LXDE
<sheperson> but, when I start my computer
<sheperson> I get a black screen
<zleap> isn't tasksel a slakware programme, but carry on
<sheperson> How can I start LXDE?
<sheperson> I used startlubuntu
<sheperson> but
<sheperson> it says
<zleap> try startx lxde
<sheperson> ok
<sheperson> one sec
<zleap> if you are at a command prompt
<sheperson> I boot into single user mode
<sheperson> and I run the command
<sheperson> is that OK?
<zleap> i guess
<sheperson> k
<zleap> all it does is try and startx with te lxde desktop
<sheperson> xinit: connection to server lost
<sheperson> xinit: connection to X server lost
<zleap> maybe tht is due to you being single user mode
<zleap> can you start in multi user - init 3 i think ( i need help with some of this stuff)
<sheperson> one sef
<sheperson> yes
<sheperson> one sec
<sheperson> same result
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> not sure then, i would hang out here till someone comes in who can help
<zleap> or just stick around if they see what i have put above they will probbaaly correct me
<zleap> probably
<zleap> got 2 go, need to sort out food
<zleap> chat later
<sheperson> thanks
<sheperson> bye
<jhs> Hi, I downloaded the i386 ISO of Lubuntu but it refuses to boot on an Intel Celeron CPU, saying the kernel is x86-64. Any ideas?
<jhs> I'm absolutely positively sure I got the 32bit image from lubuntu.com.
<Unit193> What's the MD5SUM?
<jhs> 486d94f51b42b401ab72ca8fcedb2e97  lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jhs> The CPU is Celeron M 420 @ 1.6GHz - might be 10-ish years old
<Unit193> It doesn't support PAE, does it?
<jhs> I'm not sure. Nothing on the Intel website. Where could I check?
<jhs> Even if it didn't, that would make the error message very misleading.
<Unit193> Indeed, not sure why it'd say that.  You tried the alternate?  But I'd see if it is PAE.
<jhs> This is even more funny - from Wikipedia page on Celeron 420:
<jhs> All models support: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, Intel 64, XD bit (an NX bit implementation)
<jhs> I guess I'll go try the amd64 image then.
<jhs> whoops, my bad. I looked wrong. For Celeron *M* 420 doesn't support Intel 64.
<jhs> Going to try the alternate ISO.
<jhs> Just FYI ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO links to an old release that doesn't exist anymore (both PC 32 bit links)
<jhs> alternate i386 iso demands an x86-64 CPU just as well.
<jhs> 283cef6675e8bc3af6bcee41ed200710  lubuntu-13.04-alternate-i386.iso specifically :)
<jhs> could thi be because the bootable USB was made on my 64bit ubuntu/precise laptop?
<Unit193> How did you create it?  Technically the application could be copying over the kernel, but I'd hope not.  Using dd?
<Unit193> (I know the 32bit desktop is indeed a 32bit desktop, though.)
<jhs> I used ubuntu's boot disk creator
<n-iCe> How can I upgrade to 13.04
<n-iCe> I'm in 12.10
<Unit193> do-release-upgrade
<Unit193> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Noskcaj> !alternate | phillw, shouldn't this reference lubuntu alternate?
<ubottu> phillw, shouldn't this reference lubuntu alternate?: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<phillw> Noskcaj: it should, it needs reporting to the bot channel :)
<Noskcaj> can you do that? how many channels should it change for, because that generic one happens in every channel.
<phillw> Unit193: is the expert on IRC, he will see the ping and ^^ :)
<rubx321> I kinda dig this flavor of ubuntu
<rubx321> hmm, I wonder what my freenode nick was
<magic_ninja> so I'm totally digging this flavor
<magic_ninja> its SOOOOOO simple and clean
<phillw> magic_ninja: it's nice to hear such things... We do have a facebook area, along with out #lubuntu-offtopic area. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/CommunicationsTeam#Our_Communications_Areas Try out the FB areas, we do discuss the wish-list and crazy things people do to their lubuntu systems :)
<magic_ninja> eh, I just idle to throw some support here and there :)
#lubuntu 2013-05-19
<meerkat> I'm having issues with my custom keyboard layout. I use swedish and switched two keys around. Everything works until I reboot. After reboot the keys are back to the previous default.
<emanuelp> I am trying to install Lubuntu 12.04 32bit non-PAE on a very old pc using the mini.iso. But everytime I get to the installation step where it is supposed to download the packages, the progress bar disappears and nothing happens. I tried several mirrors and always the same issue. Doe anyone have an idea why that happens?
<emanuelp> also when switching to the debug console I see something along the lines of 'net-retriever: gpgv: Good signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<emanuelp> so I guess it is able to connect to the server?
<AndroUser> Hi. Anyone in here guys ?
<AndroUser> Guess that's a no.
<AndroUser> Ok.
<vjacob> hiya. i want to thank you for contributing to the Lubuntu community all - developers and users alike - it's an incredible booster to be able to download an OS that just works, whenever, and provides a snappy OS experience on most computers!
<vjacob> I'm going to do my part, starting by promoting Lubuntu and sharing stories about my use of it, among friends and people online
<vjacob> here's a technical question: If I have an Ubuntu installation (encrypted), and I want to switch it over to a clean install with Lubuntu while maintaining at least three directories, how do I do that?
<vjacob> well really two, /srv and /home
<vjacob> unfortunately they are not on separate partitions, AFAIK
<vjacob> noone?
<n-iCe> hi vjacob
<Unit193> vjacob: http://serverfault.com/questions/160277/ubuntu-how-to-decrypt-home-directory-swap-basically-everything-without-reins
<vjacob> re. thx Unit193 !
<Unit193> Sure thing!
<vjacob> basically I will need the same amount of storage space elsewhere?
<Unit193> Little bit.
<vjacob> in this case a couple of TBs :)
<Unit193> Generally, if you don't really neeed encryption, shouldn't bother as it can give you problems down the road.  There's always TrueCrypt too.
<vjacob> well
<vjacob> thanks for the tip
<vjacob> should I enable Memory Protection in the BIOS?
<vjacob> and AHCI? It's a ThinkPad T60
<Unit193> It's all up to you.
<vjacob> what I mean is, is Lubuntu working better these days with ACHI on or off?
<vjacob> I remember something about it not being a good thing to change post-install
<vjacob> here goes.
<vjacob> it always makes me smile a bit
#lubuntu 2014-05-12
<deleted_> Hey there, Unit193
<deleted_> Gonna try uninstalling transmission again. I'll let you know what it prompts this time
<deleted_> (I made another, more recent backup earlier so I wouldn't have to revert to april 22 again, heh)
<deleted_> ok so just uninstalled transmission
<deleted_> no issues, removed a few extraeneous packages (chromium codecs) as wlel
<deleted_> well here we go
<deleted_> I'm gonna put this on pastebin to avoid flodding the channel.
<deleted_> bhttp://pastebin.com/EP66h7Hn
<deleted_> http://pastebin.com/EP66h7Hn
<deleted_> I have absolutely no idea why this is happening
<Unit193> 1. Do normal updates (apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade)  2. pastebin apt-cache rdepends transmission-common please.  (FWIW: http://paste.openstack.org/show/o8dlwi4R1gP790bN7YWg )
<deleted_> reading
<deleted_> I uninstalled transmission without issue
<deleted_> gonna do updates
<deleted_> thank god for dd, I was panicking when I saw what it was removing last night
<Unit193> Ah, alright.  lubuntu-desktop depends on 'transmission', but no loss of a meta.
<Unit193> Disk Destroyer to the rescue!
<deleted_> haha
<deleted_> I may actually set up a cron job to dd my system drive (30GB SSD) to my NAS every week or so
<deleted_> just so I don't end up forgetting
<deleted_> WELL THEN
<deleted_> http://pastebin.com/aiftSmNn
<Unit193> You got a lot of crap on there. :P   What release is this?
<Unit193> ...This almost looks like half of a dist upgrade.  Look, it removes wayland and puts in wayland-client and -server, those were broken up between releases, IIRC.
<deleted_> 13.04
<deleted_> Yeah
<deleted_> Swore I updated to 13.10
<deleted_> guess not lolk
<deleted_> lol*
<Unit193> Maybe you tried to and got interrupted? :P
<deleted_> lol
<deleted_> cant recall
<deleted_> been a while
<deleted_> Well hey at least it's not removing pcmanfm anymore
<deleted_> I'm gonna go ahead and run that and let you know how it goes
<deleted_> lol, I noticed a package named yelp
<deleted_> my first thought was the website
<Unit193> It looks safe, but with things like systemd-services, -shim, and others, seems kind of odd.  zeitgeist isn't my favorite but that's more preference.
<deleted_> Yeah I removed that last time I did some cleaning
<deleted_> I plan on getting rid of it
<deleted_> I'm in the same boat as you, I know its not a huge deal I'd just rather not have it lol
<Unit193> Yeah, this is funky and looks a lot like a partial upgrade to me.  There's a few things I re-purge after an upgrade, I save the package output from do-release-upgrade and make a purgelist (or update it rather) with anything I want out.
<deleted_> Luckily I'm not doing anything on my network so this shouldn't take too long
<deleted_> afterwards I'll paste the depends as you requested
<deleted_> maybe you can make heads or tails of this
<deleted_> cause I sure as hell can't
<deleted_> quite curious
<Unit193> Nah, don't have to paste it.
<deleted_> Any ideas as to why transmission-common was doing what it did?
<deleted_> I mean absolute worst case I could just keep it, it's a few megs tops
<deleted_> oh lord its updating grub
<holstein> deleted_: "its" going to do what the commands you input do
<deleted_> indeed
<holstein> i think if i were the kind of person to sit around and ponder what i would like to remove from the operation system im using for security reasons, i would just make my own
<deleted_> I think you greatly underestimate the amount of work that would require :P
<holstein> thinking about, discovering, researching, and removing.. testing, and repairing what is broken.. etc.. these can be time consuming as well
<deleted_> I don't think that's comparable to creating an operating system
<holstein> deleted_: i dont either
<holstein> deleted_: i think its literally the only way to know, top to bottom, what is in the OS.. unless you want to audit everything, which you are welcome to do
<deleted_> I agree
<holstein> but, why do that, when you can just build from scratch with what you want
<holstein> i mean.. i just run lubuntu.. im just saying, if i were concerned, i feel, removing zietgiest and a few other applications doesnt alleviate much
<deleted_> yes
<deleted_> as I said it's not a big deal
<deleted_> but it's only one command to remove
<holstein> it can be as big a deal as you like.. its just not really addressing security
<deleted_> what do you mean it can be as big a deal as you like
<deleted_> Also I'm sorry to leave during a conversation but I should be getting to sleep
<deleted_> Perhaps we can continue another time, I'm usually idle here
<deleted_> good night
<leszek> hi
<blindbhavya> Hello
<blindbhavya> I am new to the world of IRC so sorry. Anyways, I wanted to know about the accessibility of Lubuntu. Does Orca screen reader work with Lubuntu? Please share as much about Lubuntu as possible
<blindbhavya> Also do I need to keep refreshing to know if anyone has replied or the page will automatically get updated if there is a reply? Can I know who is the main developer of Lubuntu her on this IRC?
<blindbhavya> Hi. May I know who is the main developer of Lubuntu? I would like to ask about the accessibility implementation in Lubuntu ie screen reader Orca support. Please reply at the earliest.
<blindbhavya> Dear all. Please could you all provide me contact details of the main developer of Lubuntu? I want to have a discussion with him/her about the accessibility standards in Lubuntu, especially Orca screen reader support. I would be highly obliged to anyone who get get me in touch with the main dev.
<blindbhavya> Please help me. I am waiting for your swift assistance.
<Mr_Comet> i think you are better off at ubuntu forums
<Mr_Comet> lubuntu shares same forums i guess
<blindbhavya> Ok, but I need specific developers of Lubuntu. Please share contact details of main devs of only Lubuntu
<blindbhavya> Also, if you may want to get in touch with me via private e-mail my e-mails is bhavya.shah125@gmail.com
<blindbhavya> Where can I contact the main developers of Lubuntu? I really need to get in touch with the main devs of Lubuntu. Please help.
<Mr_Comet> sorry no idea
<Mr_Comet> maybe http://ubuntuforums.org
<blindbhavya> One second I will check. Also, if you would like to contact me developers Skype username is bhavya.09
<Mr_Comet> i am just a lubuntu user like you.
<Mr_Comet> i am no way related to development team for lubuntu.
<blindbhavya> Dear all. Please tell me who are the main devs of Lubuntu. Plz help me. Tell me if e-mail address and Skype details are needed.
<blindbhavya> Dear all. Is there any lubuntu development mailing list?
<sakang> I read from DW about the new LXQT release and a ref for Ubuntu ppa.  Tried on utopic but seems to be broken.  Anyone tried it? On trusty perhaps?
<trickyhero> hi, is there a lxqt metapackage on the ppa on the dev ppa?
<ianorlin> yes there is a metapackage
<trickyhero> whats it called?
<ianorlin> lxqt-metapackage
<trickyhero> of course, thanks
<Juby> hello
<Juby> i just tried to install lubuntu on an eee pc but it wont work cause build in hdd is 3.7 gb
<Juby> is there any posibilities i have?
<comics_idees> maybe you should give larger partition tou lubuntu
<comics_idees> or install 100% lubuntu if you like
<comics_idees> without any partition
#lubuntu 2014-05-13
<pillowman> hi
<pillowman> First of all thanks to all volunteers for this great lts  ^^
<qqmpopo> hi
<qqmpopo> is it possible to change the background (set an image/wallpaper) in lxterminal please ? lubuntu 14.04
<Silverlion> hey holstein
<holstein> Silverlion: o/
<tuxmax> how find and install video driver for no video bug
<tuxmax> when install lubuntu i think my driver video is not 100% functionnal
<tuxmax> how can resolve this
<tuxmax> who can help me
<wxl> !ask | tuxmax
<ubottu> tuxmax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tuxmax> why have a video bug when browse folder in lubuntu
<wxl> have you reported the bug/
<wxl> where did ffmpeg go?!
<ianorlin> someone decided to replace it with libav
<Unit193> wxl: avconf
<Unit193> Right, that.  avconv is the tool's name.
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> why?!
<Unit193> Because they're considered about the same.  Can't really remember why Ubuntu went with libav.
<wxl> can't find avconf/v
<Unit193> libav-tools: /usr/bin/avconv
<wxl> ok thanks
<tuxmax> how install lubuntu without video bug
<wxl> tuxmax: no one understands what you mean when you say "video bug"
<tuxmax> i dont see folder in browser but when pass mouse the folder appear
<wxl> tuxmax: what do you get from `lspci | grep VGA`?
<Unit193> !ca | tuxmax
<ubottu> tuxmax: Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca aussi #ubuntu-qc
<tuxmax> vga compatible controller : nvidia corporation nv18 (geforce 4 mx 4000)
<tuxmax> do i can install a driver for this card?
#lubuntu 2014-05-14
<acpiorwhat> I am running 14.04 and i can´t execute lxsession-default-apps, because it hangs at "The database is updating, please wait" I have waited over 10 minutes!
<acpiorwhat> anyone?
<ianorlin> not sure why that is happening does running it in a terminal print an error message?
<acpiorwhat> ianorlin, are you talking to me?
<ianorlin> yes acpiorwhat
<acpiorwhat> i clicked on Preferences > Default applications for LXSession and then a pop up window appeared saying : "The database is updating, please wait" I have waited over 15 minutes!
<acpiorwhat> how can i enable acpi while the system is up and running?
<acpiorwhat> i do not want to enable acpi at boot
<FakeBoost> Hello, I have an AMD athlon pc with 1545MB Ram, and Lubuntu 14.04 in it, and it's laggy, it's slow...
<FakeBoost> Is there something i can do to make it faster?
<ianorlin> that should be enough ram do you have lots of tihngs open like how many tabs in webbrowser or running at 100% cpu the whole time
<FakeBoost> dont have lots of things open
<FakeBoost> it's slow even for typing
<FakeBoost> it has a delay
<FakeBoost> and scrolling too...
<ianorlin> what kind of graphics?
<FakeBoost> card?
<ianorlin> yes graphics card?
<FakeBoost> It's a geforce...
<FakeBoost> geforce mx440
<FakeBoost> ianorlin?
<FakeBoost> I thinks it's a 32mb card.
<acpiorwhat> I am running 14.04 and i can´t execute lxsession-default-apps, because it hangs at "The database is updating, please wait" I have waited over 20 minutes!
<acpiorwhat> i clicked on Preferences > Default applications for LXSession and then a pop up window appeared saying : "The database is updating, please wait" I have waited over 20minutes!
<A3> any devs here who can help me out?
<acpiorwhat> any devs here who can help me out too?
<tuxmax> vga compatible controller : nvidia corporation nv18 (geforce 4 mx 4000) problem video the floder in browser hide and appear
<ianorlin> Fakeboost I don't personally have one of those cards but I read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/375696/nvidia-geforce4-mx-420-13-10/395431#395431
<FakeBoost> Checked that, but it is a ubuntu thread...
<FakeBoost> Not lubuntu, the supposed lightweight one...
<FakeBoost> ianorlin
<ianorlin> yes but it is still shared driver
<FakeBoost> ok...
<FakeBoost> what i see in that thread is that there is no solution.
<ianorlin> no the grub noveau.noaccel=1 in teh command would turn off a problem with accelratoin on video card
<FakeBoost> "
<FakeBoost> 	
<FakeBoost> I had trouble with the same type of system. What finally got me working was to disable the acceleration support in the nouveau driver. Via sudo, I edited /etc/defaults/grub so that:
<FakeBoost> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<FakeBoost> Became:
<FakeBoost> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nouveau.noaccel=1"
<FakeBoost> And then:
<FakeBoost> sudo update-grub
<FakeBoost> I restarted the machine, and the graphics issues were resolved. Admittedly, I'm disabling the acceleration support - but I'd rather have slow correct graphics than fast incorrect ones."
<FakeBoost> What does that mean?
<ianorlin> it means that it won't be superfast but that it could be better if it is using all of your cpu which would make it slow
<FakeBoost> ok, so i just go for it...
<FakeBoost> I will try it now.
<FakeBoost> ianorlin, i modified the line, but when i try to save the file, it says permission denied (via notepad) and the same goes with the command cat > grub...
<FakeBoost> And I ran it with sudo...
<ianorlin> Fakeboost why not sudo nano
<FakeBoost> sorry
<FakeBoost> just did it, i ran sudo and leafpad and got it...
<FakeBoost> rebooting now...
<FakeBoost> Well, it seems the slow thing in this machine is the internet browsing...
<ianorlin> I can't really make your network faster
<FakeBoost> haha
<FakeBoost> maybe you know something about this:
<FakeBoost> you know when you iwconfig...
<FakeBoost> you get signal strength in dbm...
<FakeBoost> Well in this machine i get it in n/100
<FakeBoost> It is awckward.
<uluberlu> hello
<uluberlu> is it possible to have clamav working with sylpheed to prevent viruses?
<uluberlu> ?
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> lubuntu 14.04: the lock screen button on the close session dialog screen does nothing. why, and how to fix?
<bollo_> ah crap now I cannot login to lxqt in either 13.10 or 14.04
<bollo_> before only 14.04 kicked me right back to lightdm
<holstein> bollo_: i make certain my password and account is working in TTY, then, i try other accounts, such as guest, to make sure the user account is not breaking the config for something
<bollo_> holstein: login i fine
<holstein> bollo_: you have a PPA added?
<bollo_> holstein: I can login to openbox and start lxqt from there
<bollo_> holstein: yeah lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily
<holstein> bollo_: ok.. that sounds like an acceptable work-around for development releases
<bollo_> holstein: yep :)
<bollo_> just curious if anyone had an idea about the issue
<holstein> bollo_: maybe the maintainer of the packages you are using
<bollo_> I'll just have to wait I  guess
<bollo_> I've seen other people in here with the same issue
<bollo_> I'll play around with siduction lxqt for now :)
<holstein> bollo_: you see other people with the same unsupported packages added? having issues?
<holstein> bollo_: there should be a way to report those bugs and issues to the developers
<bollo_> holstein: Yeah maybe a week ago someone brought it up in here
<randi> Hi, can I replace Tools>Open Folder As root with similar ? Ty
<randi> i mean can I simulate the old command that was in 13.10
<randi> am running 14.04 on flashstik, so permission issues come up a lot when copying and deleting from local hard drives and other flashdrives
<randi> open folder as root was handy for that
<krytarik> randi: See here: http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/p/actions_24.html
#lubuntu 2014-05-15
<henryC> I am trying to create a dual boot, wanting Win7 @ 300GB, Lubuntu @ 180GB (leaving room for swap).  Win7 is set up but by default Lubuntu wants to share the 300G with Windows.
<henryC> When I go to Advanced Settings, it's not clear to me how to make Lubuntu install in the other partition and leave my Win7 alone.  Ideas?
<henryC> I set up the partitions as the first step, with gparted.
<henryC> Well I tried the default settings and it appears it did shrink my Win7 partition like I asked, but lubuntu is nowhere to be found.
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> how do I configure lubuntu 14.04 to automatically launch applications for all users? namely, nm-applet and xscreensaver (which I installed)
<MaxFrames> more importantly, is this an active channel? I've been here a dozen times already asking questions, no one ever answered or even talked, for that matter...
<hateball> Most are asleep I guess
<hateball> MaxFrames: Is this for new or existing users?
<MaxFrames> both existing and new
<MaxFrames> I also need to launch vnc server (vino) so that it's active at boot (in the logon screen), but maybe we'll discuss this later
<MaxFrames> I've googled extensively, and all the suggested methods failed
<MaxFrames> I can only add the applications to the lxsession autostart list for each existing user, one user at a time
<hateball> well for existing users you could script it
<hateball> and for new ones, placing the desired .desktop files in /etc/skel should work
<hateball> for in in `ls /home/`; do cp whatever, and so on
<MaxFrames> like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/83532/how-do-i-set-up-new-users-with-skel
<MaxFrames> every .desktop file that goes in that directory gets executed whenever a new user is created?
<MaxFrames> and what about existing users, and anyway it also applies to new ones; what do I have to script, where do I put it?
<MaxFrames> I need to run "nm-applet", "xscreensaver -nosplash" and "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server"
<MaxFrames> additionally, I also need vino-server to be running on the logon screen, so I can authenticate remotely
<MaxFrames> I understand that for new users I need to place some file in /etc/skel, but what should I put in that file?
<MaxFrames> as I understand it, it's a script to put those commands somewhere in the new user's profile, but where?
<hateball> MaxFrames: well you need the same structure
<hateball> I'm not on a lubuntu atm, so I don't remember where Autostart files go
<hateball> but I'm guessing it's... ~/.lxde/Autostart or some such
<hateball> You should be able to find out from an existing, properly configured account
<hateball> Oh... vino before user logon? hmmm
<MaxFrames> the idea is, if I need to, I wake the remote machine online, fire up the vnc client, authenticate with my sysadmin user, reconnect to the session and do stuff
<MaxFrames> if I can't vnc to the logon window, I'm screwed
<MaxFrames> unless there is another way to pass the logon credentials to the remote machine, via ssh or other
<MaxFrames> so that an x session starts, vino is launched, and then I can connect
<hateball> well if you can ssh, just x-forward?
<MaxFrames> this requires an x server on the local machine right? (it'll be windows)
<hateball> Well that's an unfortunate situation
<MaxFrames> but you gave me a good idea
<MaxFrames> xming should work, and it'll probably also cure the slowness problem, and it'll be secure since it's over ssh
<hateball> well you can have a VNC server always running
<hateball> regardless of user logged on
<MaxFrames> but what you suggested is better. no need for a vnc server, more secure, faster
<hateball> at least... iirc
<hateball> oh well :)
<hateball> MaxFrames: well, good luck then :)
<MaxFrames> I really need at least xscreensaver to run for all users though, since there is a bug with the lock screen feature in 14.04
<hateball> as for VNC being slow, TigerVNC is rather nice
<MaxFrames> basically, it doesn't work because it still looks for xscreensaver which is not onboard anymore
<MaxFrames> so one needs to install xscreensaver and make the daemon automatically run
<MaxFrames> until they fix lock-screen
<MaxFrames> nm-applet not running by default is also a known bug
<MaxFrames> overall I think 14.04 was rushed
<MaxFrames> I still don't understand or agree with the "release in april/october or die" philosophy
<hateball> It's easier for enterprise
<hateball> and well, deadlines are needed to get some people moving as well :p
<MaxFrames> to be honest I am surprised that the lock screen bug is still there
<MaxFrames> apparently, it was introduced in 13.10, and spotted in 14.04 beta months ago
<MaxFrames> it affects multiple users, and has security implications, and it should be easy to fix
<codemonkeyalx> Question, how do i get wifi running in lubuntu? So far its not registering my WEP code.
<codemonkeyalx> And brb... I need food.
<holstein> !wifi | codemonkeyalx
<ubottu> codemonkeyalx: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> codemonkeyalx: id say (and most professional sources), if you are doing WEP, you might as well not bother with encryption
<holstein> regardless, i suggest either disabling encryption, or testing with an open access point to make sure your wifi adapter is working properly.. then, add the encryption into the mix, and do WPA, or dont bother with WEP
<codemonkeyalx> Its not actually my WiFi its my aunts so I am not exactly able to do anything with it. If I had it my way I would be running WPA Minimum.
<codemonkeyalx> Also, if it makes any matter I am actually using LUbuntu on a RockChip (Radxa Rock Micro-Computer)
<holstein> codemonkeyalx: still, testing away from the WEP connection will save some time.. if you have not connected the nic to *any* wifi access point, then, you are assuming kthe WEP is the issue
<holstein> codemonkeyalx: im unfamiliar with "RockChip", but, i use lubuntu on many machines that connect to wifi without issue
<holstein> save yourself some time and make sure that wifi nic can connect to *any* open network.. by either temporarily opening that one up, or use another spare router
<codemonkeyalx> MHm, I am used to being able to just jump on Wifi and go - Also pleia2 and i go way back. Been through all kinda of Linux but it all started with Ubuntu. - Good times. Not to sound disrespectful. xD'
<codemonkeyalx> The NIC works on the android side of the system. (Its a Dual Boot Android / LUbuntu Micro-computer running on an arm cpu)
<FIXME_zulu> Hai, I'm having a bit of an issue with WiFi
<FIXME_zulu> I set up the drivers, the wifi interface is up (and sees networks), however after I type in a password for a wifi network or click on an open network, nothing happens
<FIXME_zulu> I tested this with 2 physical wifi networks, and a tethered network through my phone... it just doesn't connect to the wifi
<FIXME_zulu> Any ideas?
<leszek> hi
<greeter> greetings leszek
<randi> hi, is there a current repository available for viewnior the image viewer ?
<randi> ppa:xsisqox/ppa ....is outdated I believe
<tlosm> Heya
<genii> randi: ppa:desdelinux
<tlosm> Lubuntu PPC devs are here or are doing something else ? ;)
<randi> genii ty I'll try have you ?
<genii> randi: I haven't tried it yet, no. But it seems current, at least.
<tlosm> Just i need to say an half good news :P
<randi> k thanks genii
<genii> tlosm: They're probably around, no separate -devel channel
<tlosm> ok :) i can wait ..  :P
<tlosm> I have a small problem ... i found another video board working on lubuntu PPC on a G5 Mac :P and this board is not apple supported :)
<tlosm> but with lubuntu there is couple of things to fix ... one is "heavy"
<tlosm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221421&page=5 <-- i put a screenshot on post #46 on the forum
<tlosm> Pratically on Xorg i dont have chars ... no ware
<genii> tlosm: Might want to sign up to the lubuntu-qa mailing list
<tlosm> genii: if needed to help why not :)
<genii> tlosm: If you're already on Launchpad, I'd recommend to apply at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa   :)
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<tlosm> No sorry im not there but if needed i can registered
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<tlosm> genii:  now i will register there :P
<tlosm> genii: edit im registered on ubuntu launchpad i think it use the same ubuntu forum registration :P
<tlosm> ok im in mailing list
<genii> tlosm: They always need more testers, any little bit helps.
<tlosm> im the top of testers :D
<tlosm> genii i test the impossible hardware :) ... i think i discover this compatibility and i was the first probably around the world who have a RadeonHD working on Quad G5 Powermac :P
<tlosm> genii:  pls whistle when on of the Lubuntu PPC come i dont know who they are ... for sure you know they :P
<genii> tlosm: I'm not sure which ones work specifically on PPC
<tlosm> ok thanks ... probably is better scream here :D
<tlosm> Lubuntu PPC devs please go in the ubuntuforum  because i discover one great thing and need support!
#lubuntu 2014-05-16
<A3> any devs here who can answer a question i have?
<silverlion> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<silverlion> A3: sorry that was not for you
<silverlion> I needed the links ^
<A3> no worries
<Unit193> A3: Not via ESP they can't.
<A3> are Lubuntu devs active on Ubuntu forums?
<A3> Unit193: i've tried asking a question on this channel at various times over the past week. No on seems to have an answer anyways
<A3> It seems the devs don't really use this IRC channel
<Unit193> You normally don't ask the devs, if everyone asks the devs, the devs have no time to make Lubuntu.  Are you the PPC person?
<silverlion> Unit193: what about the ML?
<Unit193> If he's the PPC guy, I might try going and finding more PPC specific sources, otherwise perhaps.  It all depends on the time you come here though.
<Unit193> A3: So, what's the question?
<A3> Well my question is pretty basic, but even so nobody on the IRC channel ever seems to have an answer - Does Lubuntu come bundled with Zeitgeist or other intrusive software that is part of standard Ubuntu?
<A3> can't find an answer anywhere online
<Unit193> ...I already answered you.  No it doesn't come with zeitgeist, and it doesn't have Unity so it doesn't have the unity shopping lense.
<A3> Thanks. Sorry, I never noticed your previous answer.
<silverlion> TIMBER! ;)
<RAy___> Hello i am very new at Lubuntu i just intalled it but is there any way to scan for wifi can connect to it? i can only plug in internet
<ianorlin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
#lubuntu 2014-05-17
<SonikkuAmerica> I think he was having the same problem with nm-applet not starting
<SonikkuAmerica> IIRC it's bug 1308348
 * ianorlin had to go afk and couldn't explain further
<ubottu> bug 1308348 in lxpanel (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308348
<danux> what is the best network monitor that displays dns names rather than ip addresses for lubuntu ?
<jim__> Why wont my wireless card work? it says disconnected right when i boot pc
<albinn> hi
<albinn> I'd like to ask. Is this channel all about lubuntu or you also talk here?
<Unit193> This is the Lubuntu support channel.
<albinn> i see thanks. I recently installed lubuntu nad saw some notification about- So I joined to see what's happening in here. Well I've got 2 small problems. I use dell C810(very old stuff) and there is NVIDIA gerforce2go video card. This card has output for external monitor. When the monitor is pluged in, I can never boot. It always stops idling. I ave wait until lubuntu's logged on, hten log off and log on again. Then it works. So I tried to install some
<albinn> original drives(it contains installator) with (I had to stop x server and install bin utils), but the installator wrote that its not compatibile with nouveau kernell. Lubuntu completely crashed , so I had no ohter option then reinstall... Do you have any idea what could help?
<albinn> and the second one. I use wd ses device(0.5T usb disk). When I boot with pluged disk it never finds it. Even system profiler and benchmark tool shows nothing. I have boot and then plug it in. It basically means that before every starting pc I must unplug monitor and external disk and plug it in after booting. It a lil bit sucks, but still it's just a cosmetic defect. Thanks for ideas
<albinn> I should mention that I'm linux novice
<scept> Hello. Is there a comparison between Lubuntu and LXLE?
<g_un1t> Hi all
<g_un1t> Does anyone know of a easy/good way to add a shutdown option to lxmenu?
<celine> Hello. Is Lubuntu 14.10 already with LXQT?
<MrmappyINOF> Hello
<Celine> Hello. I've 2 user account on this Lubuntu, and I want to make second one the default one that will load automatically after reboot. How to do this?
<leszek> Celine: you mean set the autologin ?
<Celine> leszek: Yes, for specific user account.
<leszek> Celine: which Lubuntu version are you running ?
<Celine> leszek: 14.04
<leszek> Celine: let me check that
<Celine> leszek: Thank You.
<leszek> Celine: ok there seems to not exists an easy configuration tool for it. So you need to manually add it in the configuration file.
<leszek> Celine: You need to open up a texteditor like leafpad with root rights. You can do so by executing gksu leafpad from the run menu
<leszek> and you need to open up the file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/20-lubuntu.conf and add the autologin-user=YOUR_USERNAME_HERE to it. Save the file and reboot
<Celine> leszek: Thank You. Let's give it a try.
<Celine> leszek: Doesn't work - still logs as a first user.
<leszek> Celine: So autologin is enabled already ?
<leszek> but for the first user ?
<Celine> leszek: I had only "user-session=Lubuntu" and I added "autologin-user=celine" before it.
<Celine> But is still loads the first user (who installed Lubuntu).
<leszek> Celine: yeah but you say that it still autologins someone else and not the user "celine" ? Or did I missunderstood anything here ?
<Celine> leszek: It loads the user who installed Lubuntu, not the second one (created after installation).
<leszek> Celine: so autologin is enabled already for the first user. Hmm... it needs to be specified then somewhere else aswell overwriting the configuration you did just now. Do you have a file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ? If yes please open up and see if there is a autologin-user set
<Celine> leszek: Yes, I've got autologin-user there for a 1st user. I'll change it to 2nd one and see the result. Thank You.
<leszek> Celine: you could just remove it also. It should then grab automatically the change we did earlier
<leszek> So remove the whole line there
<Celine> leszek: Or could I comment it with # or someting?
<leszek> Yeah that should work aswell I guess
<MrmappyINOF> Hello guys
<Celine> leszek: OK. Thank You.
<leszek> Hi MrmappyINOF
<Celine> I've got problem with printing - under Ubuntu my printer was a default selection in office applications, under Lubuntu I need to manualy select printer (2nd option is "print to file"). How can set my printer as default printing solution?
<Celine> Solved: In HPLIP I selected my printer as "default one".
<Tiana87440> Bonjour tous le monde, j'essaye d'installer Lubuntu PPC sur un iMac et j'ai un problème d'affichage du système, quelque soit la version que j'utilise... Comment faire s'il vous plaît ?
<Tiana87440> Hello everybody, I want to install Lubuntu PPC on iMac but I have a display problem. Can you help me please ?
<Tiana87440> Note : I am French
<onla> how long approx takes sudo do-release-upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04?
<ianorlin> onla that depends on many things like how many programs you have installed and how fast your internet connection is to your processor
<onla> seems like it wasn't slow. took some 45mins
<onla> was expecting longer
<onla> haven't installed really anything
<ianorlin> yeah if you install more things it has to upgrade those packages to the new version which involves more downloading adn installing
<onla> hey.. when I installed this lubuntu, I chose japanese as my language. Now I changed my language to english, but all my default folder names in home folder are in japanese, which make it a bit slower to reach them in console. There are folders for music, documents, pictures, videos,templates, downloads and desktop. At least the folder that is for desktop is connected to the desktop itself, so deleting that wouldn't be a wise idea. Can I rename these dire
<onla> I tried renaming the desktop folder, which was called desukutoppu in japanese charachters to desktop. Now when I moved a file to it, it didn't appear to the desktop, so it was unlinked
<albinn> reinstall would be faster :-D
<onla> heh
<onla> i havent used linux for many years.. just installed lubuntu now and modified couple things for me. Wondering if I need to add manually stuff to repositories and some other stuff one would do at beginning
<onla> at least audio etc flash are working
<onla> what got me ask this is that I know there is a wine 1.7.3 version at least, but searched from software center playonlinux, and it shows wine 1.6.x to be installed
<onla> seems like flash video on secondary monitor goes to full screen on primary monitor :I
<onla> on firefox
<ilhami> Hey
<ilhami> guys
<ilhami> videos lag a lot on lubuntu
<ilhami> is there some way to fix this?
#lubuntu 2014-05-18
<ianorlin> is gnome-mplayers intended behavior when opening a .m3u file to show two notifications? because I am getting two
<surfn> hey
<surfn> is pulseaudio installed by default on 14.04?
<surfn> Lubuntu 14.04 <-- obviously
<ianorlin> no it is not if you don't want it but it can be pulled in as a dependency if you install other stuff
<surfn> how can I tell?
<surfn> ianorlin: how can I tell?
<ianorlin> you could run apt-cache policy pulseaudio in the command line or go to lubuntu software center and look in your installed packages
<ianorlin> or search pulseaudio in synaptic and if it has a checkmark it is installed
<g_un1t> Hi all, does anyone know how to add a Shutdown option to lxmenu?
<ianorlin> there is if you click on logout you should be brought to another menu that says shutdown you mean on the menu itself is unfortanely no good gui way to do it
<ianorlin> out of the box at least
<g_un1t> I don't mind editing the config file
<g_un1t> but I need to know the command that lxde / lxsession? uses to shutdown without needing root privs.
<koell> Is it possible, to change the keyboard shortcuts in PCmanFM?
<onla> for some reason in preferences-keyboard and mouse-keyboard tab, the settings I change there don't take effect on the test text box and if I change the values and click ok, they will revert back to default values when I go back there. Mouse settings gets changed and saved though
<onla> also with my mouse settings at 100%, it is too slow :(
<Zara> hello
<hony>  /msg NickServ SETPASS hony owyzevoubnze <passwordsmarty>
<ianorlin> hony that setpass command went to everyone so change it
<hony> ohh my bad , sorry i will change it
#lubuntu 2015-05-11
<whytrytofly> hello
<whytrytofly> i setmy wallpaper, buti odnt know how to save it
<whytrytofly> i dont have some autostart foldernor some .xinitrc
<whytrytofly1> noone around?
<kilbith> hi there, on 15.04, i'm the only one to experience a difficulty to start downloading the packages through apt or synaptic ?
<kilbith> servers are responding fine, it's just frozen on starting the download
<kilbith> anyone ?
<leszek> kilbith: did you tried different mirrors already ?
<kilbith> leszek, yes
<kilbith> the main one, the fastness french one and a bunch of others
<kilbith> fastess*
<kilbith> it has some difficulty to *start* the downloading
<kilbith> since its release
<leszek> kilbith: did you already cleaned the caches ? (e.g. sudo apt-get clean )
<kilbith> leszek, yes, i often do that
<kilbith> i never had that problem on the previous releases
<leszek> never heard of such a problem before and did not have that problem before
<Nairwolf> have you just difficulties, or it doesn't work ?
<kilbith> it works after a while, and it occurs at ~50% of chance
<Nairwolf> Because, I've heard that apt use ipv6 by default. And if your ISP has problems actually with ipv6, it could be that
<Nairwolf> because, it's the issue I met actually
<kilbith> my ISP supports IPv6 actually
<Nairwolf> okay, so it's not this
<kilbith> IPv6                           Activé
<kilbith> -> "activated" on my board
<Nairwolf> Are you french ?
<kilbith> yep
<Nairwolf> It's like me ;) But sorry for your problem, if it's not, I have no idea. Maybe, you've some issues with your source.list, I don't know....
<kilbith> well, the mirrors themselves works fine
<ilhami> do you know why Ubuntu's screenshot tool make so bad quaility screenshots when pasting into Libreoffice???
<ianorlin> ilhami: there are multiple screenshot tools in the repos what screenshot tool are you using?
<ilhami> the default one. it's called screenshot
<dust> keyboard didnt react and the arrow up key did hang and only a reboot did fix it
<allegorical> crap... so i used linux live usb creator to get lubuntu on my usb stick but i don't know which application to run
<allegorical> internet cut out and my paper trail was lost :(
<allegorical> VirtualBox.exe, Virtualize_This_Key.exe, etc
<Gibarian> Any user of Dropbox in Lubuntu around?
<ianorlin> Gibarian: I am not but if you ask your question someone will answer it quicker
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone
<Gibarian> Ok, just for comparing notes, I have an issue with the tray icon, it appears with a white box
<Gibarian> Just to check if somebody else is affected by it, and if any workaround is available
<Gibarian> apparently it has something to do with the panel transparency
#lubuntu 2015-05-12
<whytrytofly> hello
<whytrytofly> anyone around
<whytrytofly> have probs setting my wallpaper
<whytrytofly> resetting it everytimewhen i start mywindowmanager
<whytrytofly> (i3)
<whytrytofly> dont know where to start myfeh
<whytrytofly> asthereis no .xinitrc
<amofiuhr_> hello, I'm not sure how active this channel is, but I was wondering if anyone knows of a fix for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1446247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1446247 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 15.04 - No power indicator in applet indicator" [Medium,Confirmed]
<amofiuhr_> Instead of the battery I had in 14.10, I have a rectangle with green for when the battery is powering, and yellow when it is discharging
<aokmanga> Hi all I've a problem with my macbook keyboard. How can I configure my secondary keys? I used a guide in the past on the ubuntu documentation but I'm unable to find it again :(
<aokmanga> Ok i found that 3rd level of keyboard is easily configured with kde and gnome
<aokmanga> but how can i do that on lxde? is there a configuration file to edit?
<ioria> hello. anyone has problem with parted and gparte ? thnaks
<ioria> i got this error
<ioria> Assertion (metadata_length > 0) at ../../../libparted/labels/dos.c:2313 in
<ioria> function add_logical_part_metadata() failed.
<Nairwolf> hi guys ;)
<Garrick1> salut Nairwolf
<Nairwolf> hi, Garrick1 ;)
#lubuntu 2015-05-13
<kb52> Hello
<kb52> I am wondering if anyone has done the recent 15.04 Ubuntu Upgrade
<ianorlin> kb52: I tested it for several months when it was in development
<kb52> After upgrading to 15.04 ubuntu It seems to have lost the opening plymouth screen. Can anyone suggest how to fix that easily or a GUI utility to change it?
<Garrick1> i m looking for a grey icon theme pack for my lubuntu
<wxl> Garrick1: box look
<ianorlin> could try apt-cache search icon-theme as well
<Garrick1> wxl, no. ianorlin, it gives me only default pack items
<wxl> Garrick1: box look is anything but default.
<wxl> Garrick1: http://box-look.org/
<Garrick1> wxl, thanks
<Garrick1> nothing more ... official ?
<wxl> ;invite rafaellaguna
<wxl> darn stupid dragon ain't here
<rafaellaguna> hello
<wxl> Garrick1: rafaellaguna is our head of artwork. ask him :)
<rafaellaguna> o/ Garrick1
<Garrick1> icon packs on demand ? :D
<rafaellaguna> grey colour?
<Garrick1> yes sire
<rafaellaguna> no plans for colorizing Box for now, sorry :)
<rafaellaguna> but I can recommend you a few
<rafaellaguna> diz: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Tango-OldPlainGray?content=46564
<rafaellaguna> and this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Human_grey?content=43749
<ianorlin> although you can use the lxqt menu button with lxde
<rafaellaguna> and this: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/05/nouvegnomegray-amazing-gray-light-icons.html
<rafaellaguna> and Garrick1, if you want total compatibility with latest environmenta, take a look here: http://www.noobslab.com/2013/01/boje-gnomishdark-gnomishgray-wow-2.html
<rafaellaguna> do you have enough for playing a bit? :)
<Garrick1> when you usin ight click on pcfman, there is an icon theme
<Garrick1> one more like tihs i m lokking for
<rafaellaguna> the ones in the menu?
<rafaellaguna> or the places panel? they're part of Lubuntu Box theme. Box uses outlined icons when they're very small.
<Garrick1> on lubuntu, or when you want to set up the systeme bar, dat icon theme i m looking for
<rafaellaguna> that's the Lubuntu theme. the same that has blue folders
<Garrick1> it use to be on the previous version i bit darker
<rafaellaguna> those outlined icons are the tiny ones. they're like that for easy watching, as they're 16px
<Garrick1> high contrast ?
<rafaellaguna> no. I think they didn't change. I do them. I only changed a bit the folders and drives
<rafaellaguna> you can use the high contrast. it's included in Lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> and yes, that theme uses similar outlined icons. we all can use it, no need to have visual problems.
<Garrick1> not the 15.04 :/
<Garrick1> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-c1RmnMxG3jA/UCo85xLSg1I/AAAAAAAAJg4/3Y-SIe_b05Y/s1600/miniicons.png
<rafaellaguna> those are glyphs, I made them too. they're used in open file dialogs, music controls, etc. those are toolbar icons
<rafaellaguna> part of Box too
<rafaellaguna> we call them "actions"
<Garrick1> will be great an icon theme pack to stick to this
<rafaellaguna> yeah, but not liked by many
<rafaellaguna> look, Faenza uses this schema too, outlined glyphs and coloured icons: http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/302/d/c/dce0f292dc5fb9bb1eca94554fbfdd9a-d2v6x24.png
<Garrick1> all my sofware using this icon theme, so ...
<Garrick1> mmmh, no
<rafaellaguna> usually all apps use the default desktop theme
<Garrick1> most
<rafaellaguna> except Qt ones, maybe
<Garrick1> and the default icon them pack use to give us the audios album preview. no more on the 15.04
<rafaellaguna> remember that Lubuntu is a GTK environment, all must look the same
<rafaellaguna> sorry? what's that?
<Garrick1> when the album jacket replace the default audio icon
<rafaellaguna> in Box theme there's only one icon to represent the CDs, DVDs or any other disc
<rafaellaguna> and pcmanfm doesn't show the cover instead of it
<rafaellaguna> unlike iOS
<Garrick1> it use to. 14.10
<rafaellaguna> sorry Garrick1, I'm using Lubuntu since it wasn't really Lubuntu :D and it has no cover CDs as icons
<Garrick1> belive me. on 14.10 with lubuntu default icon pack only
<rafaellaguna> ok. then I don't follow you. what do you need exactly in the file manager?
<Garrick1> im looking for highcontrast  icon theme
<rafaellaguna> there's one "high contrast" installed. look for it.
<Garrick1> http://xfce-look.org/content/download.php?content=151928&id=1&tan=43765956&PHPSESSID=6e9296f8d5a107250727ae36ee3e1119
<Garrick1> how to install ? suppose to be automatic 0.o
<rafaellaguna> autowhat?! :D
<rafaellaguna> no. you must open and drag the icon theme to the .icon folder (may be hidden)
<Garrick1> x(
<rafaellaguna> no installer for themes for now.
<rafaellaguna> sorry
<Garrick1> https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.4/figures/rna11y-high-contrast.png.fr
<Garrick1> there it is. but no links to download, and can t find him on the internet
<rafaellaguna> no. if you have latest Lubuntu it's included. just use LXAppearance and choose it
#lubuntu 2015-05-14
<ModelEngine> hello, i have a bit of an annoying and severely frustrating problem that I need help with if anyone can spare some time :)
<ModelEngine> I am looking to remove f.lux, however, when i go to remove it, the indicator applet is still visible in the accessories menu
<holstein> !info f.lux
<ubottu> Package f.lux does not exist in vivid
<holstein> ModelEngine: did you add a PPA?
<ModelEngine> holstein: i installed it this way: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kilian/f.lux [Enter] sudo apt-get update [Enter] sudo apt-get install fluxgui [Enter]
<holstein> ModelEngine: you ideally would get support from the creators of the app, or the maintainer of the PPA
<holstein> ModelEngine: to be clear, you add f.lux? and you are trying to uninstall it? have you purged the ppa?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ModelEngine> holstein: so i should contact the guy who made it. cool thanks :)
<holstein> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ModelEngine> holstein: nice, i will do that. you may have just saved me a massive headache, thank you
<holstein> ModelEngine: thats my first step with the ppa packages.. trying a purge of the ppa..
<ModelEngine> holstein: just adding it now thru synaptic
<ModelEngine> holstein: says it cannot find package list for ppa
<ModelEngine> holstein: i mean, after i added ppa-purge
<ModelEngine> holstein: sorry got disconnected somehow
<ModelEngine> so i'm looking for info on changing key-bindings in lubuntu. I have opened the config file using: sudo gedit ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<ModelEngine> Honestly, though, i'm lost after that. I would take a screenshot for you, but I don't know how to do it in Lubuntu, just Ubuntu, and I don't have that n e more
<ModelEngine> in the config file, tho, it says that ctrl + alt + del is bound to the task mgr, but when i execute the key combo, it logs me out instead
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> but, there are many screenshot tools... i like scrot
<holstein> but, you can just pastebin a config file, or part of it
<ModelEngine> holstein: when i was using ubuntu trusty, it was real easy to take a screenshot, but not so much in lubuntu
<ModelEngine> how to use pastebin?
<holstein> ModelEngine: well, its typically more about what one is used to.. for exmaple, right now, in lubuntu, i use scrot, but, im sure if i were to load up ubuntu trusty, i would be asking you how to take a sceen shot
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ModelEngine> holstein: lol :)
<holstein> i have always just tried the prtscrn in any os, first
<ModelEngine> holstein: here's the text: http://pastebin.com/0vW5VvV9
<holstein> whats happening? and what do you prefer to have happen?
<ModelEngine> holstein: when i press ctrl alt del it takes me to the login screen. but i want it to start task manager
<ModelEngine> holstein: btw, i really really appreciate your help, like alot
<holstein> ModelEngine: sure.. let see if i can be of help with that, specifically
<holstein> ModelEngine: i suppose, i would first use alt f2, or the terminal, and make sure i know the command to start what i am wanting to start
<holstein> then, i would look at backing up that file, so i dont break the settings.. then, i would experiment, expecting to logout and back in to change the settings
<ModelEngine> holstein: hokey diner! i'm def not that experienced with linux to be able to mess around and know what i'm doing. i'm happy to just live with it and use the mouse
<ModelEngine> to open things up
<ModelEngine> holstein: but thx for tryin :)
<holstein> not sure what you are saying
<holstein> i consider editing openbox config for shortcut keys *way* more advanced than testing a command
<ModelEngine> holstein: i am not that confident using linux. i had ubuntu trusty for about a year and then switched my shop computer to lubuntu
<holstein> you'll need to make sure you are telling the config file the proper command
<holstein> ModelEngine: you may be more happy/comfortable in mate
<holstein> ubuntu mate, or, just add mate to your lubuntu install.. they are *all* ubuntu
<ModelEngine> holstein: what is mate?
<holstein> mate will be quite similar to "trusty"
<holstein> ModelEngine: its quite similar to gnome2.. which is what you are referencing being comfortable with, in trusty
<ModelEngine> holstein: the reason i switched my shop comp to lubuntu is cuz it only has 512 ram
<holstein> *nothing* makes you have more ram
<holstein> anyways, if that machine ran gnome2, it should run mate fine
<ModelEngine> holstein: no, i know, but it is really easy on sys resources
<holstein> no doubt, lxde/lubuntu is nice, and easy, and fast. but, its lighter, and you are wanting more features, such as with gnome2
<ModelEngine> no sorry, my other comp with quad core process, 8 gigs of ram ran trusty
<holstein> if you have not tried mate, consider trying it
<ModelEngine> will it still be easy on resources?
<holstein> if i thought it wouldnt fit your needs,i would say so
<holstein> ModelEngine: as i said, *nothing* gives your system more resources
<ModelEngine> holstein: cool
<ModelEngine> holstein: I didn't understand a lot of stuff about lubuntu, but I feel much more enlightened since I've spoken with you
<holstein> well, its great.. lxde/lubuntu.. its just lighter
<ModelEngine> so thank you for taking time out of your day to help a complete stranger.
<holstein> ligher can be less feature-richh
<ModelEngine> holstein: sweet, i'll keep it in mind
<holstein> no need to fight with the system, though..
<holstein> mate is intended to be a fork of gnome2
<ModelEngine> cool, thanks a bunch and have a great evening (sorry, gtg)
<holstein> i use lots of different DE's, for different reasons
<holstein> ModelEngine: cheers..
<suncokret> why i can't install gthumb in synaptic?
<suncokret> when i choose that program, box left from name is red with !
<suncokret> and when i go to apply it say that it can't apply changes, i need to fix damaged packs first
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> is gthumb only for gnome?
<kilonux> hello
<kilonux> 15.10  test live on usb stick
<kilonux> hello im back}
<kilonux> testing 15.10 on usb
<CrazyTB> I'm using Lubuntu 15.04. Where can I disable gnome-keyring?
<CrazyTB> In fact, I've spent the last couple of hours tring to find where the env var SSH_AUTH_SOCK is set, when I start a Lubuntu session.
<CrazyTB> That var is not set if I start TWM, fluxbox or openbox "sessions".
<macksting> Howdy. I just set up my computer again after a move to a new home, and for some reason I'm getting a serious kernel panic every time I try to boot up. I wish I could find a log which details it, but for some reason I can't seem to find one. If that's necessary to helping me, it'll be the first hurdle, I'd think. Regardless, can somebody help me rescue my precious?
<macksting> I just carved a new boot disk. Wish me luck.
<ichat> hi i used mini.iso to install lubuntu-minimal desktop  but i was kinda shocked that there was no wifi access anymore after setup rebooted into desktop, i now am stuck with a desktop with NO apps no network manager or any gui or tool to get my connection back up to install software :S any help?
<aca> anyone help me, i'm having trouble installing pulseaudio, keep getting this erro: E: Package 'pulseaudio' has no installation candidate
#lubuntu 2015-05-15
<kilonux> hello, I d need some help .I am on a live usb lubuntu
<kilonux> do anyone read me_
<krytarik> kilonux: Yes, just ask your question.
<kilonux> ahh nice...
<kilonux> i wonder if i should install  it on my laptop. firdefox does not work
<kilonux> I am on lubuntu 3.19.0-15-generic
<kilonux> krytarik:  still there?
<krytarik> kilonux: Yes, we'd need a bit more details than it "does not work" though.
<kilonux> it starts,but connect nothing and freeye
<kilonux> freeze
<kilonux> krytarik:  blocking on a message like  .. transferring data from...
<krytarik> kilonux: Since you are here, using the same system, the internet connection seems to be fine though. Just some specific sites?
<kilonux> since I am here internet connexion is ok, yes . ff blocks at startup
<kilonux> do a real  install and then ev reinstall ff_
<kilonux> _
<krytarik> kilonux: You could run "firefox about:blank" from the terminal, and go from there.
<kilonux> I ll trz
<kilonux> try
<kilonux> krytarik:  still same freeze
<krytarik> kilonux: Then it's definitely Firefox, and not an issue with loading a specific (the default startup) site.
<kilonux> krytarik:  so if I install lubuntu, i reinstall ff and hope?
<Remoboth> HEllo.
<Remoboth> Just downloaded and installed LXLE.
<Remoboth> I love it so far as a Windows user who is very new to LInux.
<Remoboth> A question, though --- WHere do I Find the path for a usb drive I've placed into my laptop within LXLE?
<ianorlin> Remoboth: lxle isn't fully supported here but usually on anything based off ubuntu it gets mounted /media/user/
<Remoboth> THanks. Checking now.
<krytarik> kilonux: I'm not sure you have a proper install media there. But you could also reinstall it there, and pull in the new version along with it.
<kilonux> strange though that ff does not work
<kilonux> lack of memory?
<kilonux> sylpheed does not start either...
<ianorlin> as !md5
<ianorlin> yeah there are differneces between lxle and lubuntu
<kilonux> oo
<Remoboth> ARe there any apps that allow me to lock my screen in LXLE?
<kilonux> krytarik:  in fact it work, it s just incredibly slow
<kilonux> krytarik:  no I was fooled by some lubuntu cache...
<krytarik> Remoboth: This is not LXLE support.
#lubuntu 2015-05-16
<ModelEngine> !info saucy
<ubottu> Package saucy does not exist in vivid
<ModelEngine> !info trusty
<ubottu> Package trusty does not exist in vivid
<ModelEngine> !gnome 2
<ModelEngine> !info gnome 2
<ubottu> '2' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<ModelEngine> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<ModelEngine> !info lxsession
<ubottu> lxsession (source: lxsession): LXDE default session manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 99 kB, installed size 403 kB
<ModelEngine> anyone know how to modify lxsession settings -- ubuntu 14.04
<Remoboth> Gaiz. I am trying to install Steam on LXLE... IT is stuck on the Package Install window. What do?
<Unit193> ModelEngine: Open lxsession config?  There's a GUI... What are you actually trying to do?
<Unit193> Remoboth: LXLE isn't supported here, please seek out their support methods.
<Remoboth> Unit193 - Presumably any method that works for STeam will work here.
<Remoboth> Unit193 - I mean, LUbuntu.
<Remoboth> ANy method that works for LUbuntu.
<ModelEngine> Unit193: cool, found it. thanks for ur help
<Unit193> Remoboth: I'd apt-get install steam
<Unit193> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Unit193> Remoboth: http://www.lxle.net/forums/
<ModelEngine> Unit193: so, i assume your not avail then in ops?
<ianorlin> actually I find gdebi for steam works with the deb
<Garrick1> hi
<Garrick1> can i creat an boot usb drive with Disks by using "restore using imag disk" menu ?
<Garrick1> how to make sure that the usb drive will boot up as live ?
<holstein> Garrick1: create a bootable usb stick, as per the instructions
<holstein> you can use dd to copy, or unetbootin.. etc
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-iso-to-a-usb-device
<Garrick1> nothig spec to do to make him bootable ?
<Garrick1> to avoid the Verifying DMI Pool Data... screen error
<holstein> Garrick1: if you are getting an error, share the exact message, otherwise, *all* i do to boot the lubuntu live iso is, i either use unetbootin, or i dd copy the iso.. both explained in the link i gave
<holstein> there are many variables per-machine, that can prevent a usb stick from booting
<jake24> how do i get lubuntu to run a command automatically at startup
<jake24> I want to run this command xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0
<jake24> ?
<Unit193> Upstart script?  Crontab entry for @reboot?
<jake24> sorry im a newbie, not much of a programmer
<jake24> can i insert the command in a file
<jake24> im trying to disable the touchpad at startup
<ianorlyn> synclient touchpadoff=1 is the command
<ianorlyn> cron job with an @reboot entry basically runs a command everytime you reboot
<Unit193> ~/.xprofile
<jake24> cronjob is a file ?  i can insert @reboot xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0
<ki7mt> Anyone know what Markup language is being used to lubuntu-docs ? Not the Yelp Help docs, as that's Mallard I believe.
<ianorlyn> ki7mt: the wiki?
<ki7mt> No, the manuals and such
<ianorlyn> the man pages
<ianorlyn> the is a not quite out lubuntu manual page in LaTeX
<ianorlyn> ah I think it is called troff for man pages
<ki7mt> Yes, I know about the man pages, that's package dependent.
<ki7mt> I saw on the lubuntu-dev mailing list, somebody started a Documentation project, but I can't find it on Launcpad
<ianorlyn> ah that is in LaTeX I will link it to you
<ki7mt> Ok, that's the same as the Ubuntu Manual then.
<ianorlyn> ki7mt: That was gsilvaapt
<ianorlyn> https://launchpad.net/lubuntu-manual is the launchpad project
<ianorlyn> a lot of work is still needed for the lubuntu manual
<ki7mt> ianorlyn, Yes, thanks. I have another project, based on lubuntu-core and wanted to use the same or similar Markup for docs.
<ki7mt> ianorlyn, Indeed: Programming Languages: LaTeX, TeX  ... thanks, that's what I needed.
<ki7mt> It seems, the lubuntu-manual is written in LaTex / Tex : https://launchpad.net/lubuntu-manual
<ki7mt> We may need to consider using LaTex for the Markup. Then you can simply refer to the Lubuntu-Manual, rather than re-inventing documentation, only adding content specific to C4C in out docs.
<ki7mt>  .. in our docs ...
<ki7mt> That would certainly cut down on the Amount of Documentation needed for each release.
<Unit193> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs/lubuntu-manual/trunk/files someone needs to tell whoever is pushing commits that it's a vcs, don't push backup files.
<ki7mt> Whoops, sorry guys, I was in the *wrong channel" .. my bad
<ki7mt> Unit193, who made the commits?
<NotAPerson> i need to find an old bug on launchpad circa 2009
<ianorlyn> NotAPerson: that is vauge do you know who reported it or what package or anymore information
<NotAPerson> ianorlyn, i reported it
<wxl> NotAPerson: what's your launchpad id?
<NotAPerson> iirc, there was a feature that use to allow you to view any bug report you reported
<NotAPerson> i'm logged into launchpad.  is there a feature to search bug reports from me only?
<wxl> NotAPerson: yep. i'll give you a direct link if you give me your lp idea
<wxl> s/ea/
<wxl>  /
<NotAPerson> can't i just login and work through the menu to get to the same link?
<wxl> sure, knock yourself out
<NotAPerson> *sigh* ... i've not found the menu item
<wxl> that's why i offered to save you the trouble
 * wxl facepalms
<Remoboth> How do I enable lock screen?
#lubuntu 2015-05-17
<GefilteFish> Can someone help me fix this "boot device not found 3f0" error? What I did was delete my EFI partition now I'm stuck with a bricked laptop with Xubuntu installed, but inaccessible. All the Linux distros I've tried on a LiveUSB won't boot. Super Grub2 Disk is the only exception but it's kind of useless. I can use it to get to Xubuntu's terminal though.
<pandji> hi guess, my Audacious wont work
<pandji> it say ALSA error: No suitable mixer element found.  ALSA error: snd_mixer_find_selem failed.
<ianorlyn> pandji: does any soudn work
<pandji> no
<pandji> but my GNOME player work well
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> pandji: so, *does* sound play in gnome player? yes or no?
<pandji> yes
<holstein> pandji: what OS are you using? lubuntu? 14.04? 15.04? any ppa's? what are you trying to play? an mp3? what type of file?
<pandji> mp3
<pandji> i am newbie here :)
<holstein> i would personally remove codec support from the equation, and test with a simple ogg
<pandji> i just intall Lubuntu 14.04 just a minute ago :p
<pandji>  thx ubottu I.ll check alsa.opensrc ...
<holstein> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<pandji> holstein : any manual / howto to do that, tthx
<holstein> how to do what?
<pandji> u say to remove codec support from ...
<pandji> :p
<holstein> pandji: i say, theres no need to test with an mp3
<holstein> pandji: i said, remove mp3 support from your equation by not using an mp3 to test if you audio is working or not
<holstein> use soemthing that is known supported, an ogg, for example, or an audio test
<pandji> oh i see, so got to convert all my mp3 into ogg first ya :p
<holstein> pandji: i did *not* say that
<holstein> pandji: i dont want, or think you should convert all your mp3's
<ianorlyn> I usually buy cds and rip to flac or ogg
<holstein> pandji: i say, you could have a codec issue that you are percieving as audio playback issue
<holstein> pandji: you say, audio isnt working, and i say, your mp3's are not workling, so, try a simple, known-good ogg
<holstein> if the ogg plays, then, you no audio plays in audacious.. and you can add mp3 support
<pandji> okay, ill try to download some ogg files first
<lubuntu274> If i use lubuntu 64bit Is any software on Lubuntu 64 bit ?
<teward> lubuntu274: i don't understand your question?
<lubuntu274> Strange.
<lubuntu274> Some OS can be 64bit and sometimes the programs on it can be 32bit.
<teward> lubuntu274: most programs in the Ubuntu repositories exist on both
<teward> lubuntu274: some are 32bit only but you can set up multiarch support and that solves that
<lubuntu274> If i use 64 bit is it installs 64 bits programs automatic ?
<teward> lubuntu274: typically yes.
<teward> lubuntu274: at least, when installing from the repositories
<BadLuckRyan> Hello, can someone walk me through how to recreate my EFI partition? I deleted it by accident but found a way to make one with GParted. I have a workaround to get to Xubuntu desktop but when my laptop boots normally I get "boot device not found 3f0".   Basically, i need to repopulate the /boot/efi/ path
<lubuntu274> What linux i mostly used on a netbook ? I have 64bit cpu and 1GB ram.
#lubuntu 2016-05-16
<rebecca_> hi
<frash> Hello
<frash> I have trouble launching lubuntu's live distro from USB
<frash> I tried using unetbootin and the tool provided with linux mint to make bootable drives
<frash> I've even tried switching usb drives to no avail
<frash> it always gets stuck with a blinking underscore
<frash> after I select "Try lubuntu without installing"
<frash> now, I'm pretty sure that the atom processor on my netbook is of the 64bit kind
<frash> http://ark.intel.com/products/49491/Intel-Atom-processor-N455-512K-Cache-1_66-GHz
<hateball> frash: does any other distro boot? so you can check that the cpu actually is 64bit
<frash> yes, I did uname -a
<frash> and I got something like
<frash> Linux MachineName 3.16.0-37-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 5 13:45:59 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<frash> Currently I have an old version of lubuntu installed
<frash> and I'd love to upgrade to a newer one through a fresh install (the current one is pretty bugged and obsolete)
<hateball> frash: what model is the netbook?
<hateball> for googling purposes
<hateball> could be kernel regressions and such
<frash> eMachines 355-131G25IKK
<frash> So, what shall I do?
<hateball> frash: I don't really know, you could try asking in #ubuntu as well I guess, more eyes there
<frash> I will :)
<frash> I will also try making the live usb from windows :)
<frash> Bye bye and thanks again!
<ilovejesus> hello there what is the difference between teh file descriptions:
<ilovejesus> "Linux ARM 32 Hard Float ABI" and "Linux x86"
<wxl> ilovejesus: one's for an arm processor, one's for an x86 (heretofor known as i386)
<n-iCe> hi
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> Do i need to verify download from lubuntu.net?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> key signatures, etc
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> check iso
<n-iCe> BrAsS_mOnKeY: if you want
<n-iCe> I never do it.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> I just didnt see the info on the site.
<n-iCe> BrAsS_mOnKeY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<n-iCe> I see it
<n-iCe> Checklist, step 3
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok, thanks ;)
<n-iCe> no problem
<n-iCe> have you ever used lunutu before?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> no
<n-iCe> what did you use
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ubuntu
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but havent used much.  Running on a vm. W indows 10 host.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> Windows*
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> brb
<n-iCe> I see
<wxl> BrAsS_mOnKeY: btw don't listen to n-iCe. it'll save you time if you do it, at least at some point.
<n-iCe> wxl: what did I say wrong? :o
<wxl> n-iCe: that you do not check signatures/hashes, etc.
<wxl> i agree you don't HAVE to do it, but you should.
<n-iCe> But that's not wrong.
<n-iCe> I just don't do it, did not lie.
<n-iCe> Did not tell him to not do it.
<wxl> i didn't say it was. i just told him not to listen to you XD
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> :D
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> <- noob :)
<wxl> BrAsS_mOnKeY: no question is a bad question. feel free to ask :)
<wxl> noobs are welcome here :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> heh ty :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> hmmm
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i think my hashes are different but i think its my error :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> they are probably correct.
<wxl> BrAsS_mOnKeY: this is on the iso itself?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> yes
<wxl> BrAsS_mOnKeY: then it could be (and likely is) a download error
<wxl> i'd suggest using zsync, as it has its own built in error checking
<wxl> or torrent
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> it was my error.. I was comparing the sha1 instead of md5 :)
<wxl> well sha's should be listed to
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> it is
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> I was testing the md5 on the sha1 hash
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so it was different :D
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> at least you realized your mistake :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> what lead me to linux was wantig to monitor wifi traffic on network.  I havent figured out how to do it and I dont think it will.  (i'm using linux vm, Windows 10 host)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> led*
<wxl> hm
<wxl> that might be somewhat difficult using a virtual nic
<wxl> but isn't wireshark available for windows?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> yeah
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> it is
<wxl> that'll do the trick then
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but i dont think its possible to capture wifi from windows.
<wxl> but you know linux is better, right? :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> yeah, I'm starting to realize :D
<wxl> well i'm sure windows has the capacity. i'm not sure how easy it is to utilize it, but i can't imagine it's that hard
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> it shows its there but doesnt show the data
<wxl> well, i'd, of course, point you at them
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> lol
<wxl> there's no use developing the software for windows if it can't work
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> it catputures ethernet and stuff no problem
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> captures*
<wxl> but an alternative would be booting to the linux iso rather than using a vm
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> yeah
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i havent tried that
<wxl> then there's no virtual nic
<wxl> i mean you can likely work around that but virtual networking can be a tricky topic
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> problem is, i'm on a shared computure so I cant switch os quickly.  If I could, it'd be no problem.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> s/computure/computer
<wxl> wireshark DOES have an IRC channel then https://wiki.wireshark.org/IRC
<wxl> um oh wait
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> yeah i've been :)
<wxl> that's the wrong page hahahah
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> #wireshark
<wxl> and they couldn't get the windows working?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> at that point, i was asking about the vm.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> because I was under the impression thatit couldnt work with windows.
<wxl> under the impression because someone with experience said so?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> because when I tried it, it wasnt working and when I researched it, i read that windows cripples the ability but there is probably a workaround.
<wxl> yeah, that's likely. but there's always a way around :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but i'm glad that ive experimented with Linux.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> thinking about adding arch and mint to my vbox
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> to get an idea of these different Linux OSs.
<wxl> BrAsS_mOnKeY: yeah that seems to be the course that most users take with linux. try every version out there!
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> one thing i'm worried about are licensing.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> is*
<wxl> BrAsS_mOnKeY: personally, i'd say just start with someone and stick with it for a while. linux distros are a lot like colors: everyone has their opinions about them but there's no clear winner.
<wxl> worried about licensing with linux?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> differnt distros
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> using a server, etc
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> for commercial for example.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i think some distros charge a lot.
<wxl> rarely is there software in the open source world that does nto allow commercial use
<wxl> in fact, i don't think there are any
<wxl> they may, however, ask for a fee when commercial use is involved
<wxl> but honestly that's extremely rare
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok :)
<wxl> and it's almost always the case that you can just build from source or use the "community" version (thus foregoing commercial support though you still have community support)
<wxl> openvpn is a good example of that, as is magento
<wxl> regardless, it will ALWAYS cost more money to run a non-linux server
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i was wondering how the distros makers find out in the first place..
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> lol
<wxl> it's unlikely the distros are going to try to legislate that stuff
<wxl> so ultimately it will be the upstream authors of the software
<wxl> and how they might find out? not sure. not sure they do XD
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> oh ok.
<wxl> if you try to google the subject, you usually find issues with violating the freedom aspects of open source rather than ensuring the money is paid :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> lol
<wxl> in that sense, it's more of a copyright issue
<wxl> e.g. https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-biggest-open-source-license-violation-case
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ps2
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i have a ps4.. been playing COD: Black Ops III.
#lubuntu 2016-05-17
<suncokret> does somebody install lubuntu 16.04? :)
#lubuntu 2016-05-18
<n-iCe> hi
<akis> I faced some issues during 16.04 installation. Anyone has already installed 16.04?
<elky> explain the issues and someone will answer if they can
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> akis: a lot of people
<akis> n-iCe: hi. The 'unsafe-swap-space' bug since 12.04 is still here. i try to override it following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/393418/unsafe-swap-space-detected but i cannot open any terminal to give the command sudo swapoff -all. There is a GUI option to open a LXterminal but there is no prompt line to enter the command. Any help?
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> change tty
<n-iCe> and use the console
<akis> n-iCe: how can i do that?
<akis> n-iCe: do you mean change desktop?
<akis> n-iCe: i tried this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/167386/how-to-switch-between-tty-and-xorg-session but doesnt accepti alt+ctrl+F1 , F2 etc
<akis> n-iCe: i tried this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/167386/how-to-switch-between-tty-and-xorg-session but doesnt accepti alt+ctrl+F1 , F2 etc
<n-iCe> 's back
<akis> n-iCe: i tried this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/167386/how-to-switch-between-tty-and-xorg-session but doesnt accepti alt+ctrl+F1 , F2 etc
<n-iCe> it should
<n-iCe> I think mine does.
<n-iCe> Any way, why are you gettnig that error?
<n-iCe> Did not read, power went off.
<akis> first the 16.04 cannot be tried without installation. Hungs. So i tried the installation option. But if i choose the fully disk encryption i am getting the 'unsafe-swap-space' message (old bug). And i cannot override it following user's instructions.
<n-iCe> hi
<mohsen_1> Hi
<mohsen_1> Does lubuntu have a  composite manager by default
<mohsen_1> ?
<krytarik> mohsen_1: Nope.
<mohsen_1> And the pause in video play back is because of that?
<mohsen_1> I have a fresh install of lubuntu.
<krytarik> mohsen_1: No, it's actually the other way around - using a compositing manager *increases* the chance of something like that.
<mohsen_1> But I the exact problem on another distro(that didn't have a composite manager by default), and the problem disappeared when I installed a composite manager.
<krytarik> Well, you can try of course.
<n-iCe> https://events.google.com/io2016/
<krytarik> n-iCe: Why pasting this here?
<n-iCe> so you to watch
<syntax_> Hi. I was wondering if someone would be able to help me with a problem that I have encountered trying to install wine which, after googling, I have not been able to resolve.
<syntax_> I've followed the install instructions on the Wine website but got this output: https://pastee.org/whqs4 after running: "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-devel"
<syntax_> Wine webpage for reference: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<Nitrigaur> I have installed Lubuntu 16.04 and it feels much slower than it's predecessor 15.10 on the same system: Mac 2.1 @2.2GHz Core 2 Duo, using 4GB of RAM. Any idea what might cause this?
<wxl> Nitrigaur: nothing stands out. how did you measure the difference?
<n-iCe> o.O
<Nitrigaur> wxl, well,  I mainly use Firefox on it, starting that one up (the same version!) on both 15.10 took almost 1.5 times as long on 16.04, while it felt snappy on 15.10. I can't see any major memory leaks or detect increased swap usage though.
<wxl> Nitrigaur: could be a change in firefox, perhaps.
<wxl> oh wait you said same version
<wxl> do you have any problems with any other apps?
<Nitrigaur> wxl, yes indeed, I did.
<wxl> Nitrigaur: such as? all of them?
<Nitrigaur> wxl, lightweight apps like Gnumeric and Abiword also felt much slower and the right mouse button emulation using two fingers on the touchpad hardly works at all.
<wxl> Nitrigaur: i'm asking for a measurable difference, not necessarily feeling
<Nitrigaur> wxl, yes, that is a problem, as I have "upgraded" my old 15.10 install to 16.04, so I can't compare them side-by-side anymore.
<wxl> Nitrigaur: then it will certainly be difficult to make any sort of comparison. i certainly have noticed anything similar. the kernel is a different version. perhaps some kernel driver has changed? you might want to check your syslog/dmesg/Xorg logs for anything telling
<wxl> s/have/haven\'t/
<Nitrigaur> wxl, Thanks for the correction there but I understood it from the rest of your statement
<wxl> Nitrigaur: i'm thinking given that you have an intel mac, driver changes are most likely the case. we have a relatively small number of mac users and i'd say an even smaller proportion of them are intel users. that being said, that may be why i have not heard of a similar problem.
<wxl> Nitrigaur: i've never tried to run an old kernel on a supported install, but that might be something to try first.
<Nitrigaur> That could be it. A regression in a hardware driver, perhaps tied to the harddisk control. I'll browse the dmesg  for any errors/ warnings.
<wxl> Nitrigaur: if you need help diagnosing, feel free to stop on by. also with it not necessarily being a lubuntu-specific issue, #ubuntu may be able to help, too
<wxl> Nitrigaur: you also might try the #ubuntu-kernel channel but afaik that's mostly for development rather than support
<wxl> still i'm sure there are friendly folks there :)
<Nitrigaur> wxl, thank you for all the useful hints. I am well known on the #ubuntu channel and I had quite few friendly chats there.
<Nitrigaur> quite >a< few friendly chats ...
<wxl> i gathered that, too XD
<Nitrigaur> One very postive thing about the new version would be the IME support, straight after upgrading I could type Japanese in my favourite input predictor Anthy :-)
<wxl> ah yes, anthy is good :)
<Nitrigaur> There are a few kanji missing from the set available to me while on MacOSX, but generally it's impressive.
<wxl> being a native english speaker, i'm a little unaware of the processes involved in fixing it, but feel free to file a bug
<Nitrigaur> wxl, my native language is Dutch, but I'm learning Japanese. That's why I run into these things.
<circ-user-i2ztY> hi there, I'm having troubles starting or stopping or restarting smbd service
<circ-user-i2ztY> it's says unknown instance and my shares aren't showing
<circ-user-i2ztY> help is much appreciated :(
<circ-user-i2ztY> google doesn't serve any solutions atm
<wxl> circ-user-i2ztY: if it's a registered service, it should be listed among 'service --status-all'
<wxl> circ-user-i2ztY: my guess is it would be listed as samba
<circ-user-i2ztY> [ + ]  smbd
<circ-user-i2ztY> and samba
<circ-user-i2ztY> it was working fine before i did my updates and rebooted
<wxl> well if smbd fails, try samba :)
<wxl> actually looking at this a little deeper, samba should start both smbd and nmbd
<wxl> so yeah use samba
<circ-user-i2ztY> i just did
<circ-user-i2ztY> and it says "stop: Unknown instance:"
<circ-user-i2ztY> when i try to restart it
<wxl> circ-user-i2ztY: so why don't you 'start' it?
<circ-user-i2ztY> root@boxcenter:~# service samba status nmbd start/running smbd stop/waiting
<wxl> stop both of them then start samba
<circ-user-i2ztY> root@boxcenter:~# service smbd stop stop: Unknown instance:
<wxl> well yeah it's already stopped as you have shown
<wxl> "
<wxl> unknown instance" means "i can't find the process id"
<wxl> and if it's stopped (not running), it doesn't have a process id
<circ-user-i2ztY> I can't understand why it would fail to start again after a reboot
<circ-user-i2ztY> when all i did was apt-get update / upgrade
<wxl> you'd need to check the logs for that
<circ-user-i2ztY> what log should i check? /var/log/samba/smbd.log doesn't show much
<wxl> i'd probably start with syslog or dmesg
<wxl> before i did that, though, i'd make sure that:
<wxl>  1. i can start it manually
<wxl>  2. it fails upon subsequent reboots
<circ-user-i2ztY> i can't start it manually :(µ
<wxl> so you should be doing this:
<circ-user-i2ztY> May 18 21:20:48 boxcenter kernel: [ 2772.805517] init: smbd respawning too fast, stopped
<wxl> sudo service samba stop
<wxl> sudo service smbd stop
<wxl> sudo service nmbd stop
<wxl> sudo service samba start
<wxl> if that fails, then follow the first three steps and then:
<wxl> sudo service smbd start
<wxl> sudo service nmbd start
<wxl> and see if that doesn't work
<circ-user-i2ztY> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5533166#post5533166 i found someone with the same prob
<circ-user-i2ztY> haven't found a solution yet though
<wxl> did you do the above?
<circ-user-i2ztY> i did
<circ-user-i2ztY> but it doesn't stop
<circ-user-i2ztY> keeps saying unkown instance
<wxl> it will say unknown instance every single time you say stop
<circ-user-i2ztY> and it says it starts, but when i look at the processes, it doesn't show
<circ-user-i2ztY> it didn't before the update though
<wxl> what do you mean look at the process?
<circ-user-i2ztY> well
<circ-user-i2ztY> i've commented out the security line in my smb.conf and how it's working again :)
<circ-user-i2ztY> like they said on the forum
<wxl> at the end of those sets of commands you should be able to do sudo service {smbd,nmbd} status and it should tell you a pid
<wxl> well there ya go
<circ-user-i2ztY> thanks for the help man
<wxl> yep, fwiw :/ :)
<circ-user-i2ztY> (l)ubuntu always provides for random surprises when you upgrade stuff :p
<wxl> everyone provides random surprises
<wxl> even freebsd
<wxl> package maintainers have to rely on certain assumptions and criteria, some of which don't apply to every situation
<circ-user-i2ztY> ah, don't have experience with bsd
<circ-user-i2ztY> i only know a little linux
<circ-user-i2ztY> very basic
<circ-user-i2ztY> just enough to set up what i need , network shares and such
<wxl> bsd is pretty rock solid for servers. it's the core of a lot of embedded devices as well
<wxl> it tends to be stable to a fault
<wxl> but still there are surprises
<circ-user-i2ztY> might give freebsd a try when i rebuilt or change my setup at home
<wxl> it's a whole different ball of wax. it is CERTAINLY not very user friendly. i would not recommend it for a desktop.
<circ-user-i2ztY> i wouldn't use it for a desktop
<circ-user-i2ztY> but more like a bit of powerful machine to run different server's under vm's
<circ-user-i2ztY> i usually use debian , but getting the latest kodi to work under debian is a bit of a pain
<circ-user-i2ztY> my  server is also my mediacenter , for now
<wxl> yeah well usually freebsd is terrible when it comes to the latest and greatest
<circ-user-i2ztY> till i have some more money to blow i suppose :)
<wxl> it's also, in general, terrible for support for newer hardware
<wxl> like i said, stable to a fault
<circ-user-i2ztY> probably runs good enough in a virtual machine
<circ-user-i2ztY> was thinking of going for proxmox with all kind of vm servers
<wxl> probably, as long as you aren't trying to maximize graphics too much on newer hardware
<wxl> like i'm not sure what 3D acceleration is like
<circ-user-i2ztY> meh, i still use windows for my desktop ;)
#lubuntu 2016-05-19
<n-iCe> hi
<megazell> Hi all
<syntax_> Hi. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a problem that I have been having with installing wine1.7 on Lubuntu. After running "sudo apt-get install wine1.7" I get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16503755/
<swift110-phone> hey
<c|oneman> If I wanted to use MATE, is does having lubuntu still  make sense or should I get ubuntu or debian?
<krytarik> c|oneman: Other than just installing 'ubuntu-mate-desktop' on top of an existing Lubuntu, you might want to install Ubuntu MATE directly.
<lynorian> c|oneman, it will end up with programs from both
<lynorian> depends do you still want to use lxde
<lynorian> although sometimes ubuntu-mate themes and lubuntu can work together well
<Ahmuck> hi.  after a dist upgrade, the mouse cursor disappears after power saving turns on
<RandomUser2345> How can I add the polish language as a keyboard layout
<RandomUser2345> where if i press R-Alt, i can accent characters
<wxl> RandomUser2345: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard#Multiple_keyboard_layouts
<RandomUser2345> wxl: I don't know what to put down for Polish
<wxl> RandomUser2345: i imagine it uses the iso coutnry code
<krytarik> RandomUser2345: Can't you do it via the GUI anyway?
<RandomUser2345> krytarik: couldn't find it in the gui
<RandomUser2345> for lubuntu
<krytarik> Lower right, on the panel.
<RandomUser2345> krytarik: Don't see anyting on the lower right for that
<krytarik> RandomUser2345: What version of Lubuntu are you using anyway?
<RandomUser2345> krytarik: 16.04?
<krytarik> Yes?
<LargePrime> hello lubuntu.  i have a remote server that i have mounted local via ssh
<LargePrime> i want to know a file manager that i might want to use to manupliate files on the remote server
<LargePrime> also a text editor one might recomend?
<wxl> LargePrime: pcmanfm. it's already installed
<wxl> LargePrime: editor depends on what you want to do with it, but i prefer (g)vim
<LargePrime> i just want to edit files.   have it mounted in pcmanfm, but permission editng seems not supported?
<LargePrime> wxl:
<wxl> LargePrime: probably a permission issue.
<LargePrime> i am sshed in as root
<LargePrime> ?
<wxl> LargePrime: did you check extended attributes?
<LargePrime> wxl: whats that?  so no?
<wxl> LargePrime: you can set permissions so that root can't edit a file.
<LargePrime> how can i see if that is set in pcmanfm?
<wxl> LargePrime: it's something that would be set on the server, not in pcmanfm.
<LargePrime> so pcmanfm cannot see the setting?
<LargePrime> but root edits files all the time?
<wxl> not sure if it can. never tried.
<LargePrime> but how would i check?
<wxl> ssh to the server
<wxl> lsattr
<LargePrime> it got an e set
<wxl> well it's not an i so that's a plus
<wxl> out of curiousity, who owns the file and what are the permissions?
<LargePrime> i am not good at this
<LargePrime> can get proper numbers
<wxl> try the stat command
<LargePrime> -rw-r--r-- root root
<wxl> and you can edit it while ssh'd into the server?
<LargePrime> 644
<LargePrime> yes
<LargePrime> and can see edits in leafpad
<LargePrime> but changes in leafpad will not write back
<LargePrime> wxl:
<wxl> LargePrime: what does mount show?
<LargePrime> please clarify?
<wxl> pastebin the results of mount on the lubuntu computer
<LargePrime> is there not a ubuntu pastebin command line tool to do that
<LargePrime> viw pipes
<LargePrime> via
<wxl> pastebinit
<LargePrime> so mount | pastebinit  ?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> then paste the url
<LargePrime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16511379/ wxl
<wxl> LargePrime: to be sure if you go to /run/user/1000/gvfs on the local machine, that is the remote drive?
<LargePrime> under that is the sftp and under that the drive ya
<LargePrime> wxl:
<wxl> LargePrime: ok, tell me the steps you take to get to the problem you're running into, and what exactly the problem is, i.e. what error you might get
<LargePrime> the lubuntu software center will not let me install gvim
<LargePrime> i nav to  a file, open in leafpad, edit, save, reload and no changes are made
<wxl> LargePrime: it will but you have to turn on advanced mode or whatever. just install it from the command line
<LargePrime> apparently i can create files
<LargePrime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16511508/
<LargePrime> E: Package 'gvim' has no installation candidate
<LargePrime> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<LargePrime> oh, ignore the last
<wxl> oops
<wxl> vim-gtk
<LargePrime> much improved
<LargePrime> i'll try an edit in gvim?
<wxl> yeah i think that's a good idea
<LargePrime> ok so that works
<wxl> ah
<wxl> so must be a leafpad issue for some reason
<wxl> feel free to file a bug
<LargePrime> but the system will not save the open with prefs
<LargePrime> so is that a leaf pad bug?
<wxl> if you can edit/save with gvim and it works, but it does not with leadpad, yep, that's a bug
<LargePrime> wxl how do i delete leading empty lines in gvim
<wxl> LargePrime: in command mode, dd
<wxl> LargePrime: you use 'i' to get into INSERT mode and Escape to get into command mode
<wxl> LargePrime: http://vim.rtorr.com/
<LargePrime> thank you wxl
<LargePrime> now to get my apache files ready for letsencrypt
<wxl> np LargePrime
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> 's back
#lubuntu 2016-05-20
<igor_> Hi, I need to replace XP with Lubuntu on a very old pc with a 1GB of ram. It's working fine, but it is randomly freezing with a lines on the screen. Then, I need to restart whole PC. Can someone help me with that?
<hateball> not now that you left, no :/
<Laurenzo> lubuntu 16.04 LTS seems unstable
<james1138> Hello all. Can I ask for help? For some unknown reason - when I go into Synaptic Package Manager and click on "Repositories" - nothing happens.
<wxl> james1138: do you have problems using apt-get?
<james1138> nope
<wxl> james1138: so you can update/upgrade just fine?
<james1138> Yes wxl. The only thing I can think maybe the problem was installing ICECAT browser... which may added Trisquel PPA/dependiences.
<wxl> james1138: which synaptics should have no problem with. you might try reinstalling it
<wxl> james1138: the other thing you can try to do is to run synaptic on the command line and see if it gives you any more obvious errors
<james1138> Starting Synaptic is no problem - just seeing the repositories or adding new PPA appears the issue.
<wxl> james1138: that's what i'm saying to diagnose. any program run on the command line should give you additional output for debugging purposezx
<wxl> s/zx/s
<james1138> WARNING:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<james1138> Traceback (most recent call last):
<james1138>  File "/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk", line 101, in <module>
<james1138> app = SoftwarePropertiesGtk(datadir=options.data_dir, options=options, file=file)
<james1138> app = SoftwarePropertiesGtk(datadir=options.data_dir, options=options, file=file)
<james1138> sorry - File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/gtk/SoftwarePropertiesGtk.py", line 98, in __init__
<james1138> SoftwareProperties.__init__(self, options=options, datadir=datadir)
<james1138> File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py", line 109, in __init__
<james1138> self.reload_sourceslist()
<james1138> File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py", line 599, in reload_sourceslist
<wxl> ok
<wxl> got it :)
<james1138> There is a little more...
<wxl> don't worry about it
<james1138> ok... sorry
<wxl> fyi:
<wxl> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wxl> use that to do `stat /etc/apt/sources.list`
<james1138> ahhh
<james1138> Me rookie... <frown>
<wxl> all good
<james1138> <crossing fingers and toes> I hope the answer does not involved backup and resintall everything.
<wxl> it shouldn't
<wxl> james1138: you got that pastebin for me?
<james1138> Oh... sorry. stepped away... working on it right now...
<wxl> np take your time. just wanted to make sure you weren't forgotten :)
<james1138> Done. It is asking "download as text" - is that for me or you?
<wxl> james1138: um. all i was saying is copy the result of `stat /etc/apt/sources.list` and paste them into pastebin and then put the url here
<james1138> stat: cannot stat ‘/etc/apt/sources.list’: No such file or directory
<wxl> oh!
<wxl> THAT is a problem
<wxl> it means that your repos are gone
<wxl> what version are you running?
<james1138> 14.04.4 kernal 4.5.2
<wxl> k lemme see what i can figure out here
<james1138> Gone?! This old dog messed up big time!
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i have a theory
<james1138> Anyway to rebuild file?
<wxl> first, create the file with `sudo touch /etc/apt/sources.list`
<wxl> then reinstall apt with `sudo apt-get --reinstall install apt`
<wxl> then look to see if there's anything in /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> you should have default stuff in there
<james1138> Reinstallation of apt is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> let's try one other thing
<wxl> `sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt`
<james1138> File is there but empty
<james1138> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.8) ...
<james1138> james1138@james1138-ThinkPad-T43:~$
<wxl> k
<wxl> now is there anything in the file?
<wxl> if not, i have another solution. you should have a saved version of it. this should fix it: `sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list`
<james1138> Sources.lst file is still empty but sources.d folder has stuff in it.
<james1138> cp: cannot stat ‘/etc/apt/sources.list.save’: No such file or directory
<wxl> oh jeez what did you do :)
<wxl> there's also this idea: http://askubuntu.com/a/192388
<james1138> Giving that a try
<james1138> Still nothing but Y PPA Manager is showing repositories
<swift110> hey
<aladiah> After  a few Lubuntu 15.10 updates and a long term with out using pc, my dual boot laptop lubuntu 15.10/windows 10, keyboard dont work on login screen to insert password. On windows work perfectly. I tryed a usb lubuntu live persistent, but is same thing keyboard dont work.
<swift110> hey al
<swift110> anyone got a thinkpad here?
<bioterror> I have few
<swift110> which ones bioterror
<bioterror> T420, T430 and I can run Lubuntu on USB pendrive on this X250
<bioterror> and I have on L540 in my cars trunk :D
<bioterror> one
<aladiah> no one have same experience before ?
<bioterror> aladiah, tried different usb port?
<swift110> cool
<swift110> I have a T420 which distro do you have on your's?
<bioterror> it's one for changing
<bioterror> lubuntu runs quite nicely on it
<bioterror> s/changing/testing/
<bioterror> sorry if my sentences doesnt make much sense, I slept 5 hours last night and just had 12h workday. but do you have anything else on your mind regarding lubuntu and thinkpad series laptops, swift110?
<aladiah> bioterror yes i did
<aladiah> and i tryed the stck on a different laptop with dualboot as well
<swift110> yes
<swift110> I have a T420 I plan on waiting for Linux Mint 18 to install linux on here
<swift110> I will have completed my two week challenge on windows today lol
<bioterror> why wait Mint 18, when you can install Lubuntu 16.04 today
<swift110> thats true but I also dont have my ssd yet
#lubuntu 2016-05-21
<craptalk> i am using lubuntu 16.04, and my screen start flickering, also using xorg nvidia graphic driver, how can i fix this problem?
<craptalk> it doesnt appear so in ubuntu mate at previous release
<craptalk> please help
<swift110> hey all
#lubuntu 2016-05-22
<swift110> hey all
<swift110-phone> hey
<BobLeCoyote> Hi, I installed Lubuntu 16.04 on my Asus EeePC 1005P yesterday. I had a black screen at boot, and no way to access console with Alt-Fn.  In "recovery mode", I could get low resolution screen (but no backlight hot keys). I checked Xorg.0.log, and saw that the machine was missing the Intel driver.  So I installed the  xserver-xorg-video-intel package, and it started to work fine. So fine that I also installed Lubuntu on 
<elementaru> BobLeCoyote your message got cut off
<elementaru>  So fine that I also installed Lubuntu on ..
<BobLeCoyote> Thanks elemantaru... So fine that I also installed Lubuntu on my powermac G5 today (had to struggle with nouveau driver, yaboot and openfirmware, but it finally worked, too)...
<LubuntuUser> hello huys
<LubuntuUser> guys*
<LubuntuUser> I have a problem with my wifi
<LubuntuUser> can anyone help?
<teward> LubuntuUser: usually helps to explain the problem :P
<LubuntuUser> thank you
<LubuntuUser> I thought I was here just by myself
<LubuntuUser> It is slightly complicated
<LubuntuUser> I mean, it may seem like that...
<LubuntuUser> I had a Mac Book with Lubuntu installed in
<LubuntuUser> and another laptop ASUS
<LubuntuUser> The MacBook gave problems, motherboard or something, but a working hard drive
<LubuntuUser> The ASUS was working fine but the hard disk gave up its life...
<LubuntuUser> basically I have put the MacBook hard drive into the ASUS Laptop
<LubuntuUser> I have a full working laptop
<elementaru> good so far
<LubuntuUser> the problem is that there is something not right
<elementaru> ah :(
<LubuntuUser> wifi doesn't work
<LubuntuUser> I have tried to plug the dsl cable in but still doesn't seem to get any internet
<LubuntuUser> What do you suggest to do? (I am not an expert)
<elementaru> what does rfkill -a say?
<LubuntuUser> Usage rfkill [options] command
<LubuntuUser> show version?
<elementaru> my bad
<elementaru> rfkill all?
<elementaru> don't remember the command
<LubuntuUser> nope
<elementaru> I'm not on linux right now
<LubuntuUser> ok
<elementaru> there's rfkill command to list things
<elementaru> rfkill list maybe?
<LubuntuUser> might be rfkill list?
<LubuntuUser> :D
<LubuntuUser> ok
<elementaru> rfkill list all
<elementaru> does anything say "hard blocked"?
<LubuntuUser> it gives me 0: hci0: Bluetooth; Soft blocked: no: Hard blocked: no
<elementaru> stick "all" to the end
<elementaru> rfkill list all
<LubuntuUser> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN; Soft blocked: no; Hard blocked: no
<LubuntuUser> that's all
<elementaru> ok it still might be a button
<elementaru> does the laptop have the wireless button?
<elementaru> or fn+f3 or something
<elementaru> to swtich it on/off
<LubuntuUser> from the keyboard
<LubuntuUser> yes fn+f2
<elementaru> doesn't change the situation?
<LubuntuUser> but I am not sure if is it any way working
<elementaru> you have to hold fn+f2 for a bit
<LubuntuUser> I think among the problems I have, the keyboard seems to be weird
<LubuntuUser> maybe because it was on a Mac before
<elementaru> and check rfkill again if values have changed
<LubuntuUser> ok
<LubuntuUser> yes, it seems to change the no in yes
<LubuntuUser> what should it be?
<LubuntuUser> soft blocked: yes?
<LubuntuUser> or no?
<elementaru> well it just shows that the keyboard works I guess
<LubuntuUser> yes indeed
<elementaru> it should say hard blocked: yes
<LubuntuUser> it does..
<LubuntuUser> ehm no hard blocked says 'no'
<elementaru> software blocked says yes?
<LubuntuUser> yep
<elementaru> hm interesting
<elementaru> afaik that combo should switch hard block
<elementaru> anyway, press fnf2 again to turn off the block
<elementaru> and..
<elementaru> I don't know :D
<elementaru> you might want to update the drivers
<LubuntuUser> that's all right...
<LubuntuUser> you did your best
<LubuntuUser> What I thought to do is to connect it first with the cable
<LubuntuUser> I thought it might have been easier
<LubuntuUser> so I played with the eth0 setting
<LubuntuUser> following a video but nothing yet
<LubuntuUser> from connection properties it is receiving packets
<LubuntuUser> I can see that
<elementaru> from where?
<LubuntuUser> ah, I have just received a message from the system: The interface does not exist, Check that it is correctly typed and that it is correctly supported by your system
<LubuntuUser> Netword Connections
<LubuntuUser> Network
<elementaru> so you can't get the internet through the cable neither?
<LubuntuUser> Shouldn't I install the driver of my wireless card?
<LubuntuUser> like download them and then install them... it is a Intel Pro Wireless
<LubuntuUser> from pcmcia
<LubuntuUser> read it on the terminal
<LubuntuUser> i think it is working
<LubuntuUser> I have checked that the cable was correctly plugged
<LubuntuUser> it is a really small plug
<LubuntuUser> so probably it did the trick
<LubuntuUser> I have solved it
<LubuntuUser> :D
<LubuntuUser> Thank you for your help
<swift110> hey
<swift110> hey
<aladiah> Lubuntu 15.10  keyboard and mouse stop work  and it use to on laptop dual boot windows 10. it works on windows. I tryed start with a usb lubuntu persistent 15.10 and 16.x  but it dont work as well. they are perfect installations with md5sum checked and they work on another laptop and use to on this one as well. Funny thing is that key to switch on and switch off screen work !
<aladiah> Why none heklp here ?
<aladiah> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<swift110> hey
<swift110> in lubuntu how do i change to normal time
#lubuntu 2017-05-15
<strive> So I'm getting this error: "GRUB installation failed" The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into / target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the isntalled system will not boot.
<strive> I read that I should change into Legacy BIOS; which I already have. Still a no go. Has anyone experienced this>
<lyn||ian> strive, what version are you trying to install 17.04
<strive> lyn||ian: Yes.
<lyn||ian> strive, anything else installed that you are dual booting with?
<strive> I had Win10 on it. I used gparted to clear out the entire disk.
<strive> Before the error occured it seems like it did create two partitions.
<strive> /dev/sda1 EFI System Partition fat32 512MB
<strive> /dev/sda2 ext4
<strive> That's all I have.
<lyn||ian> strive try in uefi mode then as I think that bug in 17.04 is in installing grub in 17.04 I think that was the issue that caused that error message
<lyn||ian> I really wish that got caught
<lyn||ian> or there are other ways from a live system to try and install the bootloader for a legacy system
<strive> lyn||ian: So ditch legacy and use UEFI?
<strive> lyn||ian: I'm on livecd atm, but unsure how to partition manually. I do know I need boot, root, swap.
<strive> Not too sure.
<strive> lyn||ian: Thanks for your time.
<lyn||ian> I usually would solve this another way would be from the live session sudo grub-install /dev/sda to install the bootloader from the live session if you really want legacy boot for some reason
<lyn||ian> but then any other oses you dual boot with will also be legacy
<strive> I actually don't want legacy, I'm just trying different things to get it to work.
<lyn||ian> strive, then try installing in uefi mode
<lyn||ian> 17.04 should work even with secure boot turned on
<strive> Secure boot is off.
<strive> I've already tried in UEFI mode.
<strive> I'll try again.
<strive> What should my partitions look like?
<strive> lyn||ian: You know what, disregard that. I'll research on that.
<strive> Nope. Same error.
<strive> lyn||ian: Update: I manually created the partions (including EFI systems partition) and it worked.
<strive> lyn||ian: So the installation worked, but now: Boot Menu - The system cannot find any bootable devices.
<strive> lol
<strive> BAM
<strive> lyn||ian: Update: Mobo was UEFI only, I changed to UEFI & Legacy.
<strive> Booted right up.
<Guest14784> HI
<kida> I hv a problem
<evoas> hello,
<evoas> well im new in linux, and i need help... emm somebody speak spanish... is better for me... but i dont have problem to speakc in english
<evoas> hello...
<evoas> hi somebody cn help me?
<evoas> itś somebody here to help??
<evoas> hi... help pls
<lubuntuuser> hello
<lubuntuuser> Lubuntu 17.05 md5sum Wrong code in this site:http://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<leszek> yeah link is not updated
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, Im booted on Lubuntu via USB Live. Things are working correctly, but, for some reason, when I proceed to install it on the computer, it hangs after choosing whether or not to install updates during the installation.
<rafaelcenteio> Its a TOSHIBA NB250. And Im trying to install Lubuntu 17.04
<rafaelcenteio> By the way, the same thing happens whatever distro I try to install. Thanks.
<Takamura> hi
<Takamura> I would like to know how to configure a projection using EPSON PowerLite X29
<Takamura> I connect using VGA
<Takamura> Test /help
<lol> sieg heil
<Guest6885> hi, anyone installed lubuntu 12.04 on imac g4 ? im trying to install it, and right after trying to boot my screen is going black
<Guest6885> live nosplash video=ofonly nouveau.modeset=0 found it.
<PaulW2U> Guest6885: Lubuntu 12.04 is no longer supported, try 14.04
<Guest6885> PaulW2U: my imac is 1ghz and 256(ram, i'll try to put more ram )
<Guest6885> PaulW2U: 14.04 is faster ? do u use linux on ppc?
<PaulW2U> no, http://lubuntu.me/downloads/ are the only releases that are supported
<PaulW2U> and even 14.04 has limited life I understand
<Guest6885> PaulW2U: which one ? desktop powerpc ? or alternate ?
<PaulW2U> I don't know, I just wanted to point out that 12.04 is out of date so that you wouldn't waste too much time installing something that you wouldn't be able to update even if you managed to install it
<Guest6885> PaulW2U: oh, ok thanks:)
#lubuntu 2017-05-16
<maxagaz> hi
<iftachil_> hi
<maxagaz> dhclient crashes in 17.04
<maxagaz> package: isc-dhcp-client4.3.5-3ubuntu1
<iftachil_> oh, im sorry. new to lubuntu too, maybe someone else can help
<maxagaz> I'll try to install an older version
<Ani_> hi anyone here
<PhilD> Hi All. I am having trouble getting Lubuntu 17.04 to connect to wifi. Has anyone got any ideas? I'm very new to Linux so not sure what information you will need
 * musician_pro si chiede se gmail non stia funzionando solo a lui
<eterico> kewl
<eterico> im just downloading Lubuntu, dunno how to boot an usb drive, working on it
<eterico> i hope i can play runescape on it
<teward> eterico: if 16.04 or later you'll need to download and obtain a library from an older release if you use the runescape client software
<teward> (personal experience is being cited)
<eterico> oh thats a nice tip ty
<eterico> Im downloading 14.04.5 teward, thank u very much for your advice
<teward> eterico: you should be OK then
<teward> I prefer 16.04 though, and as a mega power user getting older packages into newer systems is not hard :P
<teward> and it doesn't conflict with anything else (thank god)
<eterico> jum... sounds good but im a virgin on Linux, so Ill better begin with this version and when i get used to it ill upgrade and addapt it to newer systems
<eterico> id rather not risk my old laptop
<eterico> hi durrty, im learning about linux instalattion as im a noob on this os
<maxagaz> hi
<eterico> I also dowsnloaded Point Linux but this version has more users and in consequence more assesment
<eterico> hi maxagaz
<maxagaz> I have no internet after first reboot in the last lubuntu
<maxagaz> I reported the problem here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2361388 but still no answer
<maxagaz> do you guys have this problem ?
<eterico> im a noob so i decided to download an older version as recommended by teward
<teward> now now
<teward> i didn't say i recommended it
<eterico> ok, ok
<teward> I always suggest 16.04 or latest LTS
<teward> for *runescape* if you're a newbie to Linux and not a megapoweruser administrator like I am, 14.04 probably works better
<eterico> less bugs n stuff
<teward> and I already yelled at Runescape for using old libraries :P
<eterico> lol yah ure rught and ty again
<eterico> is there any recommended tutorial on how to boot lubuntu? Would win32diskimager-1.0.0 be ok?
<eterico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<kringel> hello, hello
<kringel> can someone help me with an lte surfstick from o² on a fresh installation of 17.04?
<kringel> guess not, hm? bye, bye then
<eterico> teward knows stuff, maybe hell be here in a minute
<eterico> well
<eterico> my ubuntu will be downloadad in 5 minutes
<lubutnu-newbie21> Hello
<lubutnu-newbie21> Could anyone help me with this, i cant upgrade anything on my machine. I havent used it in some time
<lubutnu-newbie21> Here is the paste
<lubutnu-newbie21> https://pastebin.com/REdyn68P
<teward> lubutnu-newbie21: the actual problem is DNS on your system is messed up, make sure you have valid DNS servers set
<lubutnu-newbie21> How could i do that?
<wxl> yep that's what i would say too
<wxl> lubutnu-newbie21: you can do it by editing your connection with nm-applet
<lubutnu-newbie21> In Network Settings under DNS i have only 127.0.1.1wxl
<lubutnu-newbie21> wxl *
<wxl> you could try 8.8.8.8
<lubutnu-newbie21> If my dns is messed up, shouldnt i be unable to access internet? Because im writing from this machine
<wxl> dns is what resolves hostnames to ip addresses
<lubutnu-newbie21> It would seem that its upgrading now. Lets see..
<lubutnu-newbie21> Its fixed THANK YOU :)
<wxl> np
<pjconnect> hey!
#lubuntu 2017-05-17
<mohsen-rashidi> hey
<mohsen-rashidi> i need a keyboard layout handler applet
<mohsen-rashidi> could you suggest one?
#lubuntu 2017-05-18
 * Hobo_Apocalypse runs away from a crazed pack of ravenous hobos
<Hobo_Apocalypse> Can anyone help me fend off this pack of hobos????
<wxl> usually /quit does a good job
<Hobo_Apocalypse> oh damn!
<Applesauce_burri> Anyone have a tweaks guide for getting the smallest footprint on lubuntu so I can use it as my lightweight torrent box?
<wxl> why even bother to have a gui?
<Applesauce_burri> Actually thats a great point. Suggestions?
<Applesauce_burri> As a matter of fact, I could just run it in a VM on my main box without a gui
<wxl> use the mini.iso/netboot to install ubuntu core and build up from there
<Applesauce_burri> Good suggestion. Thx W
<wxl> np
<Applesauce_burri> (_(__) (__)_) butts out scream n shout
<Jordi_> Hi
<Jordi_> Which version of ubunu
<Jordi_> sorry!
<Jordi_> Which Ubuntu version is the most appropiate for a Dell Vostro 3700 with Intel I5 CPU M480?
#lubuntu 2017-05-19
<Sandeep> Hi
<Guest47073> hi
<Guest47073> need help installing
<George> Hi all, I know this is a noob question, but I was wondering if anyone knew how to install Lubuntu onto a laptop using a flashdrive
<xangua> How to boot Lubuntu from a flashdrive or how to install in an UEFI system?
<SailorMoon> How do i install a deb from a terminal
<SailorMoon> or, at all. without internet access
<JohnDoe_71Rus> apt-get -i <package_name>.deb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> or *.deb for some packages
<JohnDoe_71Rus> oh no
<SailorMoon> Didnt work lol
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dpkg -i <package_name>.deb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> with root
<hateball> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hateball> SailorMoon: also you should check if it is in the repo or not first
<hateball> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<hateball> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<SailorMoon> WOO <3 Lubuntu works with my phones native USB Tethering
<Unit193> `apt install ./foo.deb` to be precise.
<SailorMoon> guys i need opinions, Theres an additional driver for my CPU
<SailorMoon> Microcode firmware for intel
<SailorMoon> should i use it?
<TheSchaf> sure
<traceur920> Hi, i was trying to auto change wallpaper with pcmanfm through a script, but doesn't seems to work. Here's the script https://pastebin.com/uTKqPSnF, any help?
<leszek> traceur920: any error message for that script ?
<traceur920> none visible
<leszek> tried manually setting the wallpaper with the pcmanfm line in the script ? Does this work ?
<traceur920> yes it does work
<traceur920> I'm not familiar with bash scripting, so I may have done some obvious errors that maybe I can't recgonize
<leszek> then I guess the downloading might fail. Though it should give an error then
<traceur920> the download does not fail, I checked the directory, can see the file downloaded and can set it manually to be the wallpaper...
<leszek> hmm... strange then. Maybe you need to run the script with bash +x to see step by step what it does and what fails
<traceur920> tried, but no info at least as i can see (edited the script to see wget output). Here's the output and even a short stream of what it does: OUT: https://pastebin.com/tNPVT6zn  VIDEO: https://streamable.com/qi6gj
<azizLIGHT> How to switch workspaces/desktops with keyboard.
<azizLIGHT> What is the path to enter in terminal to navigate to a network share
<azizLIGHT> I found the path by right clicking the server in left pane of file manager and clicking open in terminal
<azizLIGHT>  But how to switch desktops left and right using keyboard. And then how to move windows between desktops left or right using keyboard?
<wxl> azizLIGHT: never bothered with that but i'm sure there's something in the openbox docs. 1s
<wxl> you can use the SendToDesktop action, @azizLIGHT http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#SendToDesktop
<azizLIGHT> Interesting. What key is this exactly: <keybind key="W-S-F1">
<wxl> it's "windows"-shift-f1
<wxl> you can define it how you like
<wxl> the openbox wiki discusses all that in great detail
<azizLIGHT> Thank you very much
<azizLIGHT> It looks like I'm not able to use ddrescue on a samba mounted share
<azizLIGHT> Er
<azizLIGHT> I cannot write to samba share when trying to ddrescue
<azizLIGHT> It says map file is not writable
#lubuntu 2017-05-20
<LewisS> Hey. I need a hand with my older Laptop running the Latest Lubuntu. It keeps freezing, I think mainly when playing flash youtube
<LewisS> ^^^
<LewisS> Hey. I need a hand with my older Laptop running the Latest Lubuntu. It keeps freezing, I think mainly when playing flash youtube.
<DAUinNot> hello.
<DAUinNot> english? german?
<DAUinNot> i need help by a problem with lubuntu
<freelancerbob> hi
<freelancerbob> i have questions regarding lubuntu updates, they have really 150 MB ? i dont understand why opera updates have 50 MB etc.
#lubuntu 2017-05-21
<rumi999> hi there
<rumi999> ubuntu
<rumi999> hello is there anyone i need help
<rumi999> #ubuntu
<Raffaele> where i can find 17.04 md5sums?
#lubuntu 2018-05-14
<przemoc581> __..-----..._
<przemoc581> __..-----..._
<chanikan> I get black a black screen when booting, after holdning down the power button and shutting down that way, it loads into grub loader and I can load normally, anyone know something about this?
<jcuba89> hey I need help!
<wxl> ask and ye may receive :)
<jcuba89> When I use a window and I minimize it dissappears! What can I do?
<wxl> what version you using?
<jcuba89> 1804
<wxl> i'm not being able to reproduce this behavior
<wxl> have you removed the panel or removed the part of the panel that shows all your windows?
#lubuntu 2018-05-15
<jcuba89> i dont understand
<wxl> could you send me a screenshot?
<jcuba89> dont know how
<wxl> open the terminal
<jcuba89> just tell me what to do
<jcuba89> ok
<wxl> type scrot and hit enter
<wxl> then open a browser and go to share.riseup.net
<wxl> click the upload button
<wxl> navigate to your home folder and click on the file named something like 2018-05-01-1800419_800x600_scrot.png
<wxl> when it's uploaded copy the url
<wxl> then paste it here
<jcuba89> forget it, thank you anyway
<wxl> you figured it out?
<jcuba89> no
<wxl> then what's wrong?
<jcuba89> what you told me
<wxl> what do you mean?
<jcuba89> is just too hard
<wxl> which part is too hard?
<jcuba89> Im new in lubuntu
<wxl> so maybe getting to the terminal is the hard part for you
<wxl> ok let's start over
<jcuba89> all of it
<jcuba89> ok
<wxl> can you find the print screen key on your keyboard?
<jcuba89> How can i see every window im using?
<wxl> there's not a thing like fancy bloated desktop environments have that allow you to do that per se
<wxl> oh hey i have an idea. let's do this in reverse
<jcuba89> ????????????????
<wxl> one second
<jcuba89> ..............
<tsimonq2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<wxl> here's a screen shot of my desktop
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#wOMCa13g_vKRIFQTLfMv7w
<wxl> do you see the section at the bottom? where the lxde logo is and the icons and the time? do you have that on your system?
<wxl> maybe i should take a less confusing picture. this is in a virtual machine :/
<wxl> there https://share.riseup.net/#oG9Q7GGF95nTjS3hqZUo1A
<wxl> look below the wallpaper. there's a "panel" there. do you have one on your desktop?
<jcuba89> i do
<wxl> good
<wxl> do you have any active windows open right now that you know of?
<jcuba89> i do
<wxl> good
<wxl> do you see them listed in between the icon that looks like a map and the icon that looks like a window?
<jcuba89> no
<wxl> ok
<wxl> then you might have deleted the part of the panel that shows them by accident
<jcuba89> maybe
<jcuba89> what can i do?
<wxl> right click on an empty part of the panel
<wxl> a grey part
<wxl> one of the options is "add/remove panel items." click it.
<jcuba89> ...
<wxl> that will pop open a windows called "panel preferences"
<wxl> it will be already on the "panel applets" tab
<wxl> click the add button
<wxl> you should already have selected the "application launch and task bar" but if not, click on that and hit add
<wxl> it will show up on the right side of the panel
<wxl> if you don't like that (i don't), you can click on the "application launch and task bar" in the "currently loaded plugins" list and then hit the "up" and "down" buttons until you get it where you like
<wxl> then hit close
<jcuba89> yes!
<jcuba89> thank you!
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> just so we're clear: you accidentially removed that
<jcuba89> it appears so
<wxl> if you right click on the empty space in that "application launch and task bar" you can see one of the options is "remove application launch and task bar from panel"
<wxl> don't hit that :)
<jcuba89> thanks again
<wxl> no prob
<wxl> be well
<stelladew> none of the macdesktop downloads are working?  any help appreciated.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @stelladew, Lubuntu.me?
<stelladew> requested url not found
<mpmc> tsimonq2: Is Cosmic usable?
<mpmc> Does it need testing?
<tsimonq2> mpmc: Give or take. Testing would be cool.
<mpmc> tsimonq2: Well, I tested it on my C720, it kind of works, I just get a live session though.
<mpmc> No option to install.
<tsimonq2> Right, I need to mess with it a bit yet.
<mpmc> tsimonq2: It works though, if a bit wonky in places =D
<tsimonq2> mpmc: Could you do me a favor?
<mpmc> tsimonq2: Depends on what it is.
<tsimonq2> It'd be great to get someone to go through and nitpick everything, and write it all up intoo one reporr.
<tsimonq2> -report
<tsimonq2> grr (no spellcheck on mobile)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ah, this is better.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> But yeah, if you go through and note *everything* you see that's wrong or off, that would be absolutely excellent.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> (So we have a baseline.)
<mpmc> tsimonq2: honestly, there isn't much, it's mainly just menu items, Qterminal is listed twice (Qterminal / Qterminal drop down), and some of the others are less descriptive, nm-tray, qps, htop etc, with a few minor duplicates.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I will keep that in mind. Anything else? What about default settings?
<mpmc> tsimonq2: Ack, found a small bug, going into the config center -> Appearances -> Clicking on bb10dark makes the config center vanish!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> OK.
<mpmc> The item list stretches too.
<mpmc> Other than that, it's looking good!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> OK.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Sweet. Thanks!
<wellick> hi, does anyone know if lubuntu comes with a virtual keyboard installed? I've installed it (lubuntu) but some of my keys don't work. But to install a virtual keyboard i need the keys to work so I can connect to the wi-fi. it's a conundrum. any ideas?
<wxl> wellick: sadly, no. i don't think xvkbd is standard on anything
<wellick> yes i've just checked, there's no virtual keyboard pre-installed on lubuntu. the problem is lubuntu's terminal also doesn't seem to let me past characters into it!
<wellick> *paste
<wxl> works fine here
<diogenes_> wellick, right click and paste
<wxl> ctrl+shift+v
<wxl> ^^ or that
<wxl> both work fine in 18.04
<wellick> i tried all that
<wxl> it's quite possible you haven't succeeded in copying
<wellick> when I ctrl+V i get "^V" on the terminal
<wxl> then you didn't try what i suggested, did you?
<wxl> 1041 < wxl:#lubuntu> ctrl+shift+v
<diogenes_> wellick, or just download the florence.deb, right click on it and install
<wellick> ahh, it worked
<wellick> nevermind :D
<wxl> oh yeah florence too. missed that one.
<wellick> "sudo apt-get install florence"?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> or xvkbd
<wellick> "E: unable to locate package florence"
<wellick> hm :/
<wxl> sudo apt update first
<diogenes_> yep, update then florence
<diogenes_> another good one that i use, is onboard
<diogenes_> highly customizable
<wxl> ah couldn't find that one because i was searching for virtual
<wellick> i gotta get my usb keyboard to work eventually. didn't work on ubuntu but i didn't troubleshoot.
<wxl> seems to be included in several flavors
<lyn||orian> yes onboard is nice it seems to work widely I was ssuprised when it worked in i3 tiling window manager
<egy> In 16.04, I always cannot get back to my graphical display after locking my screen. Any ideas on where to look for the root cause ?
<egy> systemctl status lightdm.service *used* to show one interesting line, but now it isn't
<wxl> egy: nothing in the normal logs?
<egy> wxl: ugh which logs do you mean ?
<wxl> egy: you have lots of logs in /var/log. dmesg, syslog, Xorg.0.log are all good places to start.
<egy> and btw, same thing applies for suspending my computer. I always have to go to a tty, systemctl restart lightdm and lost all work
<egy> ok
<egy> ok, I didn't complete my description: when I return back to tty7 (the graphical display), I get a plain blank screen and nothing else. I then switch to a tty and restart the service
<egy> https://ghostbin.com/paste/e3unyess
<egy> This is from lightdm.log. Does it tell you anything specific ? Password: lightdm
<egy> The successful login messages are due to tty6
<wxl> nope
<wxl> and i wouldn't expect it to be very helpful in that regard
<wxl> the issue is most likely something to do with the graphics driver
<egy> Or X ?
<egy> because it's a new thing
<egy> I've been using lubuntu for >1year
<wxl> regressions can be a thing
<wxl> here's an example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1566302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566302 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04: Suspend freezes the system after upgrade to linux image 4.4.0-16" [Medium,Won't fix]
<wxl> note the title
<wxl> an upgrade resulted in problematic behavior
<egy> I see. Regressions indeed can be nasty
<egy> Ok, I'll hope for the best for now
<egy> thanks wxl
<wxl> np good luck
<wellick> thanks for the help a while ago. florence doesn't seem to work... i hit the characters and nothing happens on the screen. onboard does work though.
#lubuntu 2018-05-16
<SlidingHorn> is there a live "try lubuntu" on the default 18.04 installer?
<SlidingHorn> oh, nevermind, we figured it out.  THey were using the laternate image
#lubuntu 2018-05-17
<jk^> how to update to 18.04 LTS?
<R13ose> How do I suspend?
<R13ose> I found this
<R13ose> How do I get rid of the full bottom panel?
<clumsylobster> hello there
<clumsylobster> how is everyone doing?
<clumsylobster> i recently upgraded from 1710 to 18...  pcman fm crashes like a lot
<wxl> clumsylobster: under what conditions? have you filed bug reports?
<clumsylobster> im using a compaq laptop, cq57
<clumsylobster> im using the default bug report system
<wxl> um
<wxl> so you have a bug report #?
<clumsylobster> i just push the button "send report" when the program crashes
<wxl> otherwise perhaps you're talking about the crash reporter which is a little less useful
<clumsylobster> yep that one
<wxl> go cause the issue, then go to terminal and run `ubuntu-bug pcmanfm`
<wxl> ideally you would fill out the resulting report with the steps required to re-create the problem
<wxl> if it's not reproducible under a particular set of conditions, it's a little difficult to figure out
<clumsylobster> im taking note
<clumsylobster> thanks a lot pal
<wxl> np
#lubuntu 2018-05-18
<R13ose> How do I remove the remove the bottom panel?  Right now, there is no way to add/remove panel.
<leszek> you don't :P
<R13ose> I have added Cairo Dock so I don't need the bottom panel anymore.
<rrp> Hi. I have a question. In ubuntu website's flavour page (https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours), it said that, LXQT is Lubuntu's default DE. But in Lubuntu's website (https://lubuntu.me/about/) it is said that, Lubuntu's default DE is LXDE. I'm confused.
<wxl> rrp: we're in transition. for this cycle onward, it's LXQt. previous was LXDE.
<wxl> if you want to get really goofy, LXQt arose from the framework of LXDE and so they're kind of both LXDE XD
<rrp> What's the DE in 18.04?
<wxl> if DE means desktop environment and is not an indication of the graphics libraries it uses (which it's not)
<wxl> LXDE
<wxl> but 18.10 and on will be LXQt
<cristian__c> hi
<cristian__c> I've installed dropbox but applet doesn't show dropbox icon and  it's not working
<cristian__c> I've created a new autostart entry changing dropbox launch command
<cristian__c> unfortunately, dropbox default autostart is often enabled by the system, even if I disable it by lxsession
<cristian__c> I've tried some workarounds but I don't know how to delete default dropbox autostart entry (in order to use custom new dropbox launch autostart)
<cristian__c> any ideas?
<Guest21212> hi... i am trying to install lubuntu 18.04 64bit on my newer computer from usb (it has no cd drive) but i keep getting the error about it not being able to install grub due to UEFI
<Guest21212> i did set it in bios to legacy instead of UEFI but i still get this error
<Guest21212> it doesnt matter if i choose install or try lubuntu (and install from there) in the boot menu
<Guest21212> i also put the iso on usb via dd and via unetbootin.. no difference there either
<cristian__c> Guest21212: I don't what computter you're talking about
<cristian__c> *don't know what computer
<diogenes_> Guest21212, what partitioning you have chosen?
<Guest21212> a gigabyte Z270M-D3H with an intel i5-7600K
<Guest21212> ehm dunno about the partitioning.. there is allready win7 on it and i had lubuntu 16.04.4 on it
<Guest21212> (32bit tho)
<Guest21212> can i see in gparted?
<Guest21212> the partition for lubuntu is on an extended partion
<diogenes_> Guest21212, have you got 2 HDDs?
<Guest21212> nope
<Guest21212> eh wait
<Guest21212> yes i have another one in there
<Guest21212> but no OS on it.. only data
<diogenes_> yep, that could be the issue, try to pick the "something else" and install linux only on one of the drives
<diogenes_> not using both
<Guest21212> i did that
<diogenes_> then you need to somehow unplug one of them, maybe disable it in bios
<Guest21212> trying to install linux on the drive with win7
<Guest21212> so i gotta disable the data drive?
<diogenes_> and also don't forget to add additional partition: /boot/efi 300 MB
<Guest21212> i did in "something else"  pick the extended partition and set its mount point to /
<Guest21212> ah
<Guest21212> so there got to be a little partion extra with swap to have it boot?
<diogenes_> but wait
<diogenes_> you've got win 7 right?
<Guest21212> uefi is new for me
<Guest21212> yes
<diogenes_> does win 7 boot when uefi if off?
<Guest21212> it has some boot partition i guess.. 500mn
<Guest21212> *mb
<Guest21212> grub is gone now so i cant boot
<Guest21212> this is the live-usb
<diogenes_> ok when you was booting windows previously, was uefi on?\
<Guest21212> in bios it was on yes.. and it did work with lubu 16.04.4 32bit
<Guest21212> i think something is wrong with this 18.04 installer
<diogenes_> Guest21212, burn the iso with rosaimagewriter and try again
<diogenes_> also turn on uefi and add the partition that i mentioned
<diogenes_> and unplug one of the drives
<Guest21212> ok.. odd... never heard of rosa.. will try
<Guest21212> gotta get off here when i put the new image on this usb
<wxl> Guest21212: UEFI has just worked for me for quite a while now. If you've ensured you didn't have download/copy errors, it should just work for you
<Guest21212> you allready installed a fresh 18.04?
<wxl> yup
<Guest21212> i doubt its the image tho
<wxl> it most often is
<Guest21212> as everything else works.. just that grub package not
<wxl> did you check the hashes?
<Guest21212> i trythat firstthen
<wxl> that's ALWAYS what you should do
<wxl> download/copy errors are ridiculously common
<wxl> one bit could mean totally disastrous behavior
<Guest21212> the torrent was ferified ok
<Guest21212> now for the hash
<wxl> still could mean copy errors
<Guest21212> md5sum is thesame
<wxl> now boot the image and check the image at the boot menu
<Guest21212> the one i use
<wxl> ?
<Guest21212> ah you mean test it in the boot menu? if it got okay on the usb?
<wxl> yep
<Guest21212> ok.. taking notes here first before i leave off
<Guest21212> thanx for the help wxl, diogenes_ and cristian_c ... hope i get it fixed now
<Guest21212> ah damn just missed him
<Guest21212> (diogenes)
<Newky> i was in here an hour ago with uefi and grub install issue.. turns out the usb got booted with UEFI and needed to boot it explicitly without UEFI for it not to clash when installing it
<Newky> i mean booting the usb with no uefi... but uefi is activated in bios
<Newky> strange affair :P
<Newky> thanx again for the heads up.. time to get a drink and hang out now
#lubuntu 2018-05-19
<wexx> hey guys
<diogenes_> hey wexx
<wexx> you guys are the linux pros?
<diogenes_> some pros some cons
<wexx> you run lubuntu right?
<wexx> just installed lubuntu on my old pc, and I'm a linux beginner
<diogenes_> nice
<diogenes_> congrats
<wexx> hehe thanks
<wexx> trying to make it look a bit better, you have any tips?
<diogenes_> depends on what meaning you out in "better"
<wexx> A bit more colourful ;p
<diogenes_> wexx, maybe here you can find something useful: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=customize+lxde
<wexx> will take a look at that.
<wexx> thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<sam1321> hello,is anyone there
<diogenes_> sam1321, 62 people
<sam1321> are you an bot or a real person?
<diogenes_> me <=== bot
<sam1321> finally someone who i can talk to
<cristian__c> hello
<cristian__c>  I've installed dropbox but applet doesn't show dropbox icon and  it's not working
<cristian__c> I've created a new autostart entry changing dropbox launch command
<cristian__c> unfortunately, dropbox default autostart is often enabled by the system, even if I disable it by lxsession
<cristian__c> I've tried some workarounds but I don't know how to delete default dropbox autostart entry (in order to use custom new dropbox launch autostart)
<cristian__c> any ideas?
<diogenes_> cristian__c, /etc/xdg/autostart
<cristian__c> yeah, I0ve looked at it too
<cristian__c> but, I found dropbpx entry in .config/autostart
<cristian__c> *dropbox
<diogenes_> rename both and add your custom
<cristian__c> diogenes_: I've tried to change Exec command in .desktop file
<cristian__c> it seems my changes are overwritten by OS after a bit
<diogenes_> i doubt they are
<cristian__c> diogenes_: I confirm: /etc/xdg/autostart doesn't include dropbox .desktop
<diogenes_> maybe it's a service, systemctl status dropbox
<cristian__c> diogenes_: about .config/autostart/dropbpx.desktop, Exec= line is currently: dropbpx start -i
<cristian__c> but lxde/lubuntu doesn't accept dropbpx applet, so, applet appears just by using another command
<cristian__c> diogenes_: ok, I try systemctl to see
<cristian__c> ok, result:
<cristian__c> dropbox.service
<cristian__c> Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<cristian__c> Active inactive (dead)
<cristian__c> unfortunately, lxsession doesn't allow to delete entries inside its gui
<diogenes_> cristian__c, ok if you run your sudtom command in terminal, do you get your desired effect?
<diogenes_> custom*
<cristian__c> yeah, I've also added it as custom manual autostarted application
<cristian__c> in Lxsession co figuration -> Autostart -> Manual autostarted applications
<cristian__c> my custom entry is: dbus-launch dropbox start
<diogenes_> cristian__c, and if you open dropbox app and look through the settings and disable autostart?
<cristian__c> but if Dropbox entry is checked (inside Known applications table), my custom entry doesn't work
<cristian__c> diogenes_: I've tried to see dropbpx settings in past
<cristian__c> I look at it again
<cristian__c> I've right-clicked dropbox app,et and then Pteferences->General
<cristian__c> in System, 'Start Dropbox at system boot' is not checked
<cristian__c> but Dropbox entry is checked in lxsession configuration gui, oddly
<cristian__c> diogenes_: I don't know if ypu need a screenshot
<cristian__c> *you
<diogenes_> ok, remove all the entries that have dropbox in ~/.config/autostart
<diogenes_> run: vi ~/.config/autostart/mydropbox.desktop
<diogenes_> there you write:
<diogenes_> [Desktop Entry]
<diogenes_> Name = My Dropbox
<diogenes_> Type = Application
<diogenes_> Categories = Network;
<diogenes_> Icon = lubuntu
<diogenes_> Exec = sh -c "<your command>"
<cristian__c> .comfig/autostart includes just: Lockscreen, GSettings data convert, Gnome settings daemon, Dropbox, Indicator Application, LXRandR autostart .desktop files
<diogenes_> save, close and run: chmod +x ~/.config/autostart/mydropbox.desktop
<cristian__c> ok, but why 'sh -c'?
<cristian__c> ah, ok, sorry
<diogenes_> that's more reliable
<diogenes_> with sh -c ".."
<cristian__c> I'm fear OS will create again Dropbox default entry if I delete the default one and I add my custom .desktop file
<cristian__c> btw.
<cristian__c> I try your tip, btw
<diogenes_> we'll see, after reboot what happens
<cristian__c> it could happen after some reboots/sessions too
<cristian__c> (system update)
<cristian__c> *updates
<cristian__c> *updates
<cristian__c> diogenes_: a new entry named 'Fixed Dropbox' is appearing inside Known applications of lxsession gui
<cristian__c> now, I reboot
<diogenes_> ok
<cristian__c> I'm back again
<cristian__c> diogenes_: Os has added again Dropbox entry in lxsession gui table
<diogenes_> ok that's weird
<cristian__c> so, I don't know how to remove it
<diogenes_> try this: find /etc/ -type f 2>/dev/null | grep dropbox
<cristian__c> ok
<diogenes_> that will look for any dropbox in /etc because that's the usual place where applications get their configs
<cristian__c> ok, found, 1 line result
<cristian__c>  /etc/apt/spurces.list.d/dropbpx.list
<cristian__c> *dropbpx.list
<cristian__c> *dropbox
<cristian__c> not good news
<diogenes_> yeah that's not what we need
<cristian__c> I'm looking for dropbox in package manager
<wxl> doesn't exist; it's proprietary software
<cristian__c> Proprperties
<cristian__c> -p
<cristian__c> Installed files
<diogenes_> have a look here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/dropbox
<cristian__c>  /usr/bin ....; /usr/lib .... , libnautilus-dropbpx.so
<cristian__c> I've got the opposite issue (about archlinux wiki)
<cristian__c> Note: When using any of these methods, you need to prevent Dropbox from doing a standard autostart by unchecking Dropbox - Preferences - General - Start Dropbox on system startup. This prevents Dropbox from creating the ~/.config/autostart/dropbox.desktop file and thus from starting twice.
<cristian__c> from archlinux wiki page.
<cristian__c> diogenes_: unfortunately, as told earlier, this option is already not checked
<diogenes_> cristian__c, well, what can you say about proprietary stuff, they do what they want and you can't figure it out what is it doing
<cristian__c> yeah, and I don't find a way to prevent it to add the entry over and over
<diogenes_> there is one way but it's a radical way
<cristian__c> diogenes_: I know this issue happens o  lxde but not in unity/gnome (and maybe kde)
<cristian__c> http://blog.pengyifan.com/dropbox-icon-is-not-working-xubuntu-16-04-lts/
<cristian__c> ' The reason is that Dropbox starts to use “indicator area” for their tray icon instead of “notification area”'
<diogenes_> ChanServ, there is a way to prevent it to write to a folder by running: sudo chattr +i /path/to/folder so that way it will have all the files inside of the folder intact, nothing to be removed and nothing to be added
<diogenes_> but kater don't forget to run: sudo chattr -i /folder to make it r/w again
<diogenes_> later*
<cristian__c> diogenes_: Could change dropbox Exec line in dropbox.desktop and use chattr +i?
<cristian__c> *could I
<diogenes_> yep
<cristian__c> *chattr +i command after .desktop change
<diogenes_> yes, try that
<diogenes_> and reboot
<cristian__c> ok
<Thedarkb-X40> Installer crashed due to an IO error
<Thedarkb-X40> balls
#lubuntu 2018-05-20
<roby> hi guys
<Guest44763> hi
<antis> heho guys, anyone who can tell the difference between 'server' and 'desktop' mode in 'do-release-upgrade' -> can i use the latter to perform a desktop upgrade from 16.04/17.10 to 18.04? Anyway, I filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1772246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1772246 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu upgrade to 18.04 fails from 16.04 & 17.10" [Undecided,New]
<Searcher> searching for raspberry - but no Torrent or magnetic - links wanted
<chanikan> how do you get rid off being asked for the keyring password after you log in?  It wasn`t like this when I first installed lubuntu
<cristian__c> what lubuntu?
<chanikan> cristian__c, 32 bit lubuntu?
<cristian__c> ok, but what release sbout?
<chanikan> cristian__c, oh, sorry, 18.04 lts
<cristian__c> has this issue appeared immediately after installed 18.04?
<chanikan> cristian__c, I did something, unfortunately I don`t recall what I did...  The issue is not on my other login
<cristian__c> I've found this issue by using skype
<cristian__c> but keyring request appeared just when launching skype
<chanikan> cristian__c, aaaha, I tried to install skype I believe, unsuccessfully to, since it doesn`t support 32 bit anymore apparently
<cristian__c> btw, try to look at keyring by using keyring tools (command line or gui, for example seahorse)
<chanikan> cristian__c, ok, I will try that
<cristian__c> difference is you experience keyring request after desktop login
<cristian__c> so, it could be a different issue
<cristian__c> but looking at you keyring data could help you figuring out what it's going wrong
<chanikan> cristian__c, I installed seahorse now and changed the password to be the same as the account password, I`ll try to restart and see what happens I guess
<diogenes_> chanikan, look at what applications are set to autostart
<chanikan> !autostart
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<cristian__c> diogenes_: when I set chattr +i, I've foundmthat if I try to enable dropbpx checkbutton in lxsession autostart settings, and I close and reopen lxsession again, the same checkbutton returns to be uncheked
<cristian__c> so, when .desktop file is flagged with chattr +i, it's not possible to make it autostarting
<cristian__c> diogenes_: I've workarounded that by adding a custm command in autostart
<cristian__c> (custom command for launching dropbpx, as the dropbpx entry in the list can't be enabled anymore due to chattr)
<diogenes_> cristian__c, but is not using chattr, then dropbox overrides your settings right?
<cristian__c> diogenes_: unfortunately, chattr is needed in order to prevent dropbpx entry to crrates itself again at next boot
<cristian__c> *to creates itself again
<diogenes_> so in the end did you solve the issue?
<cristian__c> at the moment I think so, but I wait system updates in ooder to declare if it's definitely closed
<diogenes_> ok
<cristian__c> if 18.10 will bring lxqt, I hope they have implemented indicator area beside n0tification area
<cristian__c> in order to support applications that use ind9cator area, as dropbpx for example
<diogenes_> cristian__c, you're lucky you're not using gnome, they completely remover the notification area so you kinda screwed is you try to use something like dropbox
<cristian__c> (or better, a pseudo/fake indicator area in order to lie application, so they believe they're using indicstor area)
<cristian__c> yeah
<cristian__c> unf9rtunately, when gnome removed notification area, dropbpx has removed the support too
<cristian__c> I use dropbpx applet on lubuntu since years and before 16.04 it worked well
<cristian__c> now it need a rough workarpund, I hope lxqt will fix that somway
<cristian__c> *someway
#lubuntu 2019-05-13
<lubot> private760 was added by: private760
<MeatsackApogee> Hello
<MeatsackApogee> Anyone know how to turn off bluetooth and keep it of?  everytime i restart its on again.  Lubuntu 18.4.2
<MeatsackApogee> also the task bar volume changer wont work. as soon at it pops up and i move out of the taskbar area to change it - it closes
<jasmuz> Good evening all.
<guiverc> MeatsackApogee, if you remove the 'minimize' condition on your panel, you should be able to access the slider correctly (as I recall).
<AlterEdo> Hi I'm having trouble installing lubuntu 19, can someone help me please?
<lubot> Edoardo Storato was added by: Edoardo Storato
<lubot> <teward001> not without details on the issues you're facing
<lubot> <Edoardo Storato> I revived an old hp compaq, but lubuntu stars only live
<lubot> <Edoardo Storato> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/ufXSQik.jpg this is how I managed the main hd
<lubot> <Edoardo Storato> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/1mDKau2.jpg this is what comes out if I boot from the main hd, I ran a dick check and there were no errors
<lubot> <Edoardo Storato> disk* 😂
<wxl> Edoardo: did you check the hashes of the ISO and check the disc for defects at boot?
<kc2bez> It also isn't clear which option was chosen or how the partitioning was broken up. I notice a swap partition, if you want to erase and install, it is necessary to turn swap off before starting the installer.
<lubot> <Edoardo Storato> I'm running the hp preinstalled disk check program and re-downloading the 19.04 iso. The option for erase hdd and install is no longer there, so I followed a yt tutorial were they created that swap partition
<Krennic> 11
#lubuntu 2019-05-14
<lubot> EnjoyGames was added by: EnjoyGames
<Guest47765> HI, what key do I press to check box on Lubuntu?
<Guest47765> I've been trying the internet manager to show my password but check box doesn't check with enter or any key
<someball> file:///home/garcia/2019-05-13-224816_1366x768_scrot.png
<lynorian> someball: we can't see files from your home folder
<someball> oops, It was a screenshot of the system profiler
<someball> I dragged it to this window thinking it would upload it
<someball> lol, I dont really know irc
<someball> anyway, in the OpenGL part all it says is '(Unkown)'
<someball> and 'Direct rendering: No'
<someball> so I'm guessing opengl doesnt work at all
<someball> in this 9 year old laptop
<someball> wanted to ask where should I even begin to try to make it work
<someball> I think it probably involves drivers, and Im scared of messing everything up
<valkinaz> Hello
<valkinaz> Can somebody help with open-vpn on Lubuntu 19.04?
<diogenes_> !ask | valkinaz
<ubottu> valkinaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ron__> hello all
<coolgames> I need small ia32 boot to amd64 (Atom Z8000) ! Is 19.10 going to work or able to be made to run ?
<lubot> <teward001> 19.10 isn't anywhere near ready for that kind of functionality, you should stick to the stable release (19.04)
<teward> oh they left
<teward> dhu
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Hello Guys
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Quick question - I have installed RedShift and everytime I log in - it' asks me for the location access.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Like Ubuntu, does our system have a location setting under Privacy or elsewhere?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> https://github.com/jonls/redshift
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> (Photo, 800x361) https://i.imgur.com/SvZEDRT.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, I use it, never had the problem you mention
<lubot> <HMollerCl> did you instal redshift-gtk?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @HMollerCl [did you instal redshift-gtk?], Ye
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> (Photo, 660x302) https://i.imgur.com/UKStnAu.jpg nope
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Install it, maybe that solve the issue
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> It's installed - redshift-gtk is installed
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> but it asks me for location access evertime
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> (Photo, 319x212) https://i.imgur.com/1BcKIZg.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It's to know when in night/day in your spot
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> everytime will it ask me?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> No
<efe> hi everyone
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @HMollerCl [No], any location settings? :)
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @efe [<efe> hi everyone], Hey there!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @IndianOSR911 [any location settings? :)], When you give permission it should check aline
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Alone
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> something is not right - It asks for permission everytime. Anyhow I will do some tweaks to see if it works.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Thanks Hans!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @IndianOSR911 [something is not right - It asks for permission everytime. Anyhow I will do some …], Maybe your geoclue doesn't autostart
#lubuntu 2019-05-15
<deiter> Installed 19.04. Seems to work very well. LXQT is very nice.
<lubucub> hi, I am lost, I never used this channel. Can youn help me to find a way how to put an LX-Terminal to the bottoom panel of Lubuntu 18.04?
<lubucub> Thank you, lubucub
<lynorian> lubucub: what do you mean in the bottom panel do you mean in the quick launch to easily launch it
<lynorian> on 18.04 right click the quick launch area to add it there
<lubucub> Ok, I have only one panel, at the bottom. To the left is the menu (when I click), then the file manager icon, then the web browser icon. I would like to a terminal icon, too. How?
<lubucub> I have to add, I googled my fingers blood-dripping ;-) but I could not find a solution yet. I could do it with Lubuntu 19.04, but with 18.4 no way :-(
<wxl> why not just use 19.04? :)
<lubucub> Because it's LTS and lasts longer.
<wxl> well
<wxl> not really
<wxl> once 2021 hits, we drop all support for it, while support for lxqt continues on
<wxl> there will be an lts for lxqt in 2020
<wxl> also, the upstream development of lxde is slow to the point of not existing
<wxl> it's not a dead project, but it doesn't have much life
<wxl> while lxqt is actively being developed constantly
<wxl> so if you're looking for something to invest in that's going to be well supported for a long time, it's lxqt not lxde
<lubucub> I will use LTS in 2020 for sure, but till then, I want some something steady
<wxl> i don't know that i'd call it stead
<wxl> y
<wxl> for example, there's a bug with pcmanfm crashing randomly
<wxl> it's been reported upstream but they haven't even responded to the bug
<wxl> get that: a major component of their operating system is essentially non-functional..... and they don't even reply
<lubucub> Well, to my modest needs, 18.04 is well suited compared to 19.04, and I do not want to install 19.10, but I get it: 18.04 has now means to add a humble little LX-Terminal to the panel, right?
<lubucub> I mean "no" means!
<wxl> oh i'm sure there's a way.. just got to remember what it is
<wxl> it's not as intuitive as it is in lxqt
<wxl> (as is the case with most things)
<lynorian> this way is right click on the menu and select add to quick launch
<lubucub> Unfortunately, I get only "add to desktop" and "properties"
<wxl> yeah that's what i see, too
<wxl> oh, it's a drag and drop thing
<wxl> it's just a little sensitive getting it in the right spot
<lubucub> I cannot drag and drop the LX-Terminbal, neither from the Desktop nor from the menu :-(
<wxl> i just did it with the menu
<lubucub> @<wxl> how did you do it?
<lubucub> @<wxl> To be precise: Ican drag it onto the panel, but nothing happens. Though, very strangely, I get a message "there is already one file in this location". But I cannot see it!
<lubucub> @<wxl> I got it :-) It was very tricky! You are an agel, thank you :-)
<lubucub> @<wxl> "angel", of course! Sorry my only previous internet chat was in the early 80s.
<wxl> lubucub: sorry i disappeared. glad you got it figured out :) p.s. i started chatting on the internet around the late 80s
<lubucub> Since this worked so great, another question with Lubuntu 18.04: where/how to find the settings for Touchpad? Such as "Tap to click, on/off"
<wxl> you can use synaptics for that
<wxl> which is all command line
<lubucub> I have a global solution from  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ 00-keyboard.conf, but in my multiuser  system I would like to have it locally, user-specific.
<wxl> you can set it with synaptics in your local autostart
<wxl> to be clear that's synaptic*s* not synaptic
<wxl> why they chose that name so as to threaten ambiguity is beyond me
<lubucub> Click to tap off, is ideal for my second user, but I would like to be able to toggle on/off as in Ubuntu or Debian settings. Possible with synaptic?
<wxl> not without making a script
<wxl> you could make a desktop file for it and throw it in ~/.local/share/applications (if i remember the location correctly) and it will show in the menu
<lubucub> Wow, not my strength. Could you suggest a link to follow?
<wxl> ok well it's not too hard
<wxl> i can walk you through it
<lubucub> So be it :-)
<wxl> i just have to remember the synaptics setting
<lubucub> It is not necessary today. Can I reach you tomorow, maybe about same time?
<wxl> yeah i'll probably be here
<wxl> you could also post a message to the mailing list
<lubucub> I don't know how to do it!
<wxl> send an email to lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> describe your problem as you did here
<wxl> i can tell you this: `synclient TapButton1=1` turns it on and `synclient TapButton1=0` turns it off
<lubucub> I will try, but for now, have a good night (I am on CET).
<lubucub> And thank you again
#lubuntu 2019-05-16
<wxl> ok we seem to have a discourse. go test it out https://discourse.lubuntu.me/
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> ok we seem to have a discourse. go test it out https://discourse.lubuntu.m …], FYI if your registration email doesn't get delivered, assume that it went to Spam and check that box for the reg.  Whitelist noreply@discourse.lubuntu.me in the interim as well.
<saber> hello
<saber> i need help
<saber> is there any one who can help me
<dzho> Guest78205: the usual course on IRC is just to ask whatever question you have, or to describe whatever problem you are having
<dzho> then if someone sees it and thinks they can help, they can say so
<Guest78205> i just want to know where i can download app for lubuntu 19.04
<dzho> what app
<Guest78205> like chrome vlc 7zip
<dzho> sudo apt-cache search 7zip
<dzho> actually you don't need sudo for apt-cache
<dzho> but you do for apt-get
<Guest78205> i didnt found the terminal xD
<dzho> right click menu?
<dzho> been a while since I used LXDE
<Guest78205> will i found it thanks for your help i realy apreciate it
<dzho> my pleasure!
<lubucub> hi this lubucub again. are you online, wxl
<lubucub> ok, see you some other time. Bye!
#lubuntu 2019-05-17
<LargePrime> hi. i got a weird problem. when applications with an item in "indicator applets" adds an item it adds a huge number of the launched applications icons appear. if i right click and disable "indicator applications" and then re check it, only one icon appears.
<LargePrime> please advise
<u0_a93> l
<lubot> jistake was added by: jistake
<kwelch> quit
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Why?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @Guest78205 [<Guest78205> will i found it thanks for your help i realy apreciate it], Use discover or package manager GUI. JUST IN CASE. 😁
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @LargePrime [<LargePrime> hi. i got a weird problem. when applications with an item in "indic …], Got a screenshot or a video?
<tpw_rules> hey, i'm trying to install lubuntu 18.04 on my lenovo P52. I boot off the live USB, I see the Lubuntu screen with the five dots, a brief flash of command window, then a black screen
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the iso?
<tpw_rules> it verified that the USB matches the ISO, but i'm running the "check disk for defects" right now
<tpw_rules> oh, it did say it found an errorr
<tpw_rules> but not in which file
<wxl> yeah, because that's kind of a complicated issue to resolve even if you know what file it is
<wxl> the iso is technically a whole entire filesystem
<wxl> except it's contained in a file
<wxl> and then you bit to bit copy it to your installation media
<wxl> not the same as a normal file
<tpw_rules> yup, the iso i downloaded is bad. weird
<wxl> not weird
<wxl> download/copy errors are normal
<wxl> this is why people publish hashes and have error checking mechanisms
<wxl> torrents do them by default
<wxl> *hint*hint*
<wxl> well, they do the download error checking
<tpw_rules> i would if i could torrent on campius
<wxl> the copy error checking can only really be done by the check disc for defects
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tpw_rules: try nomodeset mode
<wxl> or you could run a hash check, but you'd need to run it through dd which is complicated
<tpw_rules> yeah i hashed it after i flashed it, i usually do
<tpw_rules> and that matched
<wxl> JohnDoe_71Rus: they have verified the installation media is defective so that may or may not fix the problem and there are still potentially further problems
<tpw_rules> is lubuntu 18.04 LTS like regular ubuntu 18.04 is?
<wxl> yes and no. the support length for flavor LTS's are usually shorter than for ubuntu
<wxl> 18.04 is run off of LXDE, which is a project with very little life left in it
<wxl> we're now using LXQt which is much more actively maintained
<wxl> so even though it's not an "LTS," i'd say you will have a much better experience with 19.04
<tpw_rules> i have to install kernel patches which claim to only work on 18.04
<wxl> you have to use an old kernel? boo.
<tpw_rules> i mean not insanely old, but not 5
<tpw_rules> i need 4.16
<tpw_rules> how similar is lxde to lxqt? i really like lxde
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wxl: i test kernel >4.15 and have similar problem with radeon rx560. Black screen with cursor in the coner. But system not freeze or hang, can be turned off by power button
<tpw_rules> i don't even get a cursor. but i will see what this image does, after properly verifying it
<wxl> JohnDoe_71Rus: if the installation media is faulty, it doesn't matter.
<wxl> tpw_rules: lxqt was created by some core lxde folks, including the pcman behind pcmanfm, so there's a lot of similarity
<tpw_rules> well that's good
<tpw_rules> same behavior, i'll try nomodeset
<tpw_rules> oh man grub is so slow on 4k
<tpw_rules> ok now i at least get a cursor
<tpw_rules> but it still hangs
<wxl> can you get virtual terminals?
<tpw_rules> no
<tpw_rules> the power button does nothing either
<wxl> and you said 19.04 did or didn't work?
<tpw_rules> i can't use 19.04 because it's not compatible with the hardware i need to install linux for
<tpw_rules> i could try it, but it would be kind of a waste of time
<wxl> i don't think so. i've had some graphics issues before in 18.04 that i didn't have in later (or for that matter, previous) releases
<tpw_rules> sure but if it worked, then i couldn't use it anyway
<tpw_rules> does the alternate iso boot into a text mode installer?
<tpw_rules> lemme try that one
<ilhami> hello.
<tpw_rules> hi
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Hi
<ilhami> I am trying out Quassel IRC client xD
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Any upgrade guide? From 18.04 to 19.04?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @ilhami [<ilhami> I am trying out Quassel IRC client xD], 🆗
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Any issues you are facing?
<tpw_rules> what kernel does lubuntu 18.10 have?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Great question, what's the purpose of asking?
<tpw_rules> so that i can see if i can use my driver
<tpw_rules> also is lubuntu.me dead?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @tpw_rules [<tpw_rules> so that i can see if i can use my driver], I think you got to search the official website. I'm not sure
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @tpw_rules [<tpw_rules> also is lubuntu.me dead?], Send like offline.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Seems**
<tpw_rules> bah the alternate iso doesn't even boot into the check integrity menu
<tpw_rules> well hopefully 18.10 has a kernel i can make work
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @tpw_rules [<tpw_rules> well hopefully 18.10 has a kernel i can make work], What are you trying to make work? What driver?
<tpw_rules> intel realsense
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Ok not sure. I haven't tried it. Best of luck.
<tpw_rules> wxl: i'm still not having any luck getting video
<wxl> lubuntu.me is back up
<wxl> tpw_rules: send me some info on what you need to do with the kernel modules?
<tpw_rules> i'm trying to install the realsense drivers which require patches to the uvc kernel modules
<tpw_rules> but regardless, 18.10 isn't giving me video either so
<tpw_rules> i've got the command prompt off the mini.iso working
<wxl> and no virtual terminals again?
<tpw_rules> no
<tpw_rules> i did get an interesting message about how all my cpu cores were too hot and they were being throttled
<wxl> THAT would explain a lot
<tpw_rules> but just once, and like i said the command line is working fine
<tpw_rules> and also the computer isn't overheating
<wxl> but your sensors might be fubar'd
<tpw_rules> it runs windows just fine
<tpw_rules> i've used the sensors in windows
<wxl> maybe windows has some weird code to workaround misbehaving or non-standard sensors
<tpw_rules> Intel® Xeon® E-2176M processor, nvidia quadro p2000 graphic
<tpw_rules> s
<wxl> or maybe it's all proprietary and this is a case where reverse engineering fails
<tpw_rules> is there any way to switch that off with a kernel command line option
<wxl> probably but it would require searching.. i've never had to btoher
<LargePrime> lubot, how do i ping indianosr911
<wxl> LargePrime: you can @ their username
<LargePrime> @indianosr911 where should i put the pic
<wxl> tpw_rules: https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html
<wxl> i'll leave it to you to wade through that
<wxl> alternately maybe check in at ##linux
<tpw_rules> well i installed from mini.iso and it's working fine
<tpw_rules> i'll see if i can install the desktop
<LargePrime> https://ibb.co/nzq1n3B @indianosr911
<LargePrime> hi. i got a weird problem. when applications with an item in "indicator applets" adds an item it adds a huge number of the launched applications icons appear. if i right click and disable "indicator applications" and then re check it, only one icon appears.
<LargePrime> please advise
<LargePrime> https://ibb.co/nzq1n3B
<wxl> LargePrime: which lubuntu is that?
<LargePrime> THE lubuntu
 * wxl facepalms
<tpw_rules> wxl: in fairness it only does it once, then it says speed normal right after in dmesg
<tpw_rules> maybe it's just confused as it boots
<LargePrime> wxl you need a uname thing right?
<wxl> LargePrime: lsb_release
<tpw_rules> yall just need to patch uname cause that's the only command i remember :P
<LargePrime> No LSB modules are available.
<wxl> sounds like pebkac to me
<wxl> LargePrime: sounds like you got something broken.
<LargePrime> i guessed
<LargePrime> thoughts on debreaking?
<wxl> without even knowing the version it's rather problamtic
<wxl> pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<LargePrime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qpmsqtsfvK/
<LargePrime> wxl
<wxl> looks like you're on bionic
<LargePrime> yep
<wxl> ah, i guess bionic is weird. lsb_release -a would have got you waht you wanted
<LargePrime> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<tpw_rules> wxl: so i installed lubuntu-desktop form the command line install and keyboard doesn't work. but the touchscreen does but i can't log in
<tpw_rules> i hate computers
<LargePrime> so nothing was broken wxl
<wxl> LargePrime: nothing obvious, no
<wxl> tpw_rules: what sort of keyboard? laptop keyboard?
<tpw_rules> yes
<tpw_rules> but a usb one doesn't work either
<tpw_rules> everybody said the trackpad would be broken but it works fine
<LargePrime> wxl in that pic is a live patch icon. any thougghts on how to remove it?
<wxl> tpw_rules: try upgrading the system
<tpw_rules> it's as upgraded as possible, i just installed it form network
<wxl> so it's not upgraded then
<tpw_rules> how could it not be upgraded
<wxl> see for yourself
<tpw_rules> i did, there are no updates
<wxl> LargePrime: i think your only solution is to eliminate the indicator applets
<wxl> tpw_rules: i'm stumped with whatever weird problem you're having. might try ##linux or #ubuntu
<tpw_rules> what does the 18.10 lubuntu alternate iso do differently from the standard
<tpw_rules> or rather 18.04
<wxl> uses a curses installer rather than a graphical one
<wxl> which means it doesn't boot to a live system first
<tpw_rules> well it seems there are issues on my model with the hybrid graphics system
<tpw_rules> so time to install it legitimately
<wxl> what's the solution?
<tpw_rules> turn it off in bios
<tpw_rules> at least until you install the correct drivers
<wxl> oh
<wxl> weird. lame.
<wxl> proprietary i'm assuming?
<tpw_rules> what do you mean?
<wxl> meaning they're not available through the ubuntu repos but you have to get them from the manufacturer?
<tpw_rules> it's an nvidia card, there's a ppa
<tpw_rules> btw uh does lxqt support hidpi
<wxl> i think so if i read correctly https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/916
<tpw_rules> yeah some things aren't quite right but it looks to work well enough
<tpw_rules> taskbar and mouse cursor are too small
<tpw_rules> i think ima do ubuntu instead then. it's been "fun". sad it was so difficult
#lubuntu 2019-05-18
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @LargePrime [<LargePrime> https://ibb.co/nzq1n3B @indianosr911], That's too many icons :)
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @lubuntu_bot [*wxl: facepalms*], 🤣
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @wxl [<wxl> i think so if i read correctly https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/916], So in order to upgrade.. open terminal > and type the command there : … sudo apt upgrade
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @IndianOSR911 [So in order to upgrade.. open terminal > and type the command there : … sudo apt …], This will upgrade the system that's first step. Do this ... Reboot and let us know if it is fixed.
<LargePrime> @indianosr911 if i open 'indicator applets' settings and uncheck 'indicator applications' they go away, and all is well when rechecked
<LargePrime> @indianosr911 also how do i remove this 'live patch' icon
<LargePrime> hi. i got a weird problem. when applications with an item in "indicator applets" adds an item it adds a huge number of the launched applications icons appear. if i right click and disable "indicator applications" and then re check it, only one icon appears.
<LargePrime> https://ibb.co/nzq1n3B
<lubuntu> hello}
<lubuntu> hello
<p0wder> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (3.19GHz) • Memory: Physical: 1.9 GiB Total (1.5 GiB Free) Swap: 957.0 MiB Total (957.0 MiB Free) • Storage: 81.2 GB / 193.7 GB (112.5 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation igabit Network Connection • Uptime: 40m 59s
<p0wder> lubuntu runs great on this old pc
<tomreyn> oof pentium 4, that's old. and buggy.
<tomreyn> but glad it runs well ;)
<rubicbacher> how can i get my usb to install ubuntu
#lubuntu 2019-05-19
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @rubicbacher [<rubicbacher> how can i get my usb to install ubuntu], Use rufus.
<LargePrime> hi. i got a weird problem. when applications with an item in "indicator applets" adds an item it adds a huge number of the launched applications icons appear. if i right click and disable "indicator applications" and then re check it, only one icon appears.
<LargePrime> https://ibb.co/nzq1n3B
<LargePrime> also how do i remove the 'live patch' icon
<kc2bez> LargePrime: You can try this to remove the livepatch notification `sudo ubuntu-advantage disable-livepatch -r`
<sappheiros> how do i correct a typo? e.g. for keyboard at https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.1/3.1.3/qterminal.html
<tomreyn> sappheiros: i don't really know, but here's a guess: you need to clone this git repo, and either get write permissions to it or fork it and create a patch: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual/
<sappheiros> how much time would that take if you know what you're doing?
<sappheiros> meh dumb question sorry
<tomreyn> see also the "Contributing" section on the bottom of this page.
<sappheiros> 'k thank you.
<LargePrime> kc2bez, that didnt work. got "Canonical Livepatch is not enabled" and the icon stayed in the indicator applets
<Newbie101> Hello there. I am entirely new to linux, and I am experiencing some problems when trying to install Lubuntu. So far Ive tried to install 18.04.2 which will not boot on my system (Kernel panic), and 19.04 which boots fine, but crashes when I try to launch a program. Am I using the wrong versions? And is there something one need to do to prep a computer for linux that I may have missed?
#lubuntu 2020-05-11
<joule> greetings! I'm a noob with a question. If I choose to install lubuntu 20 beta, is it relatively safe to assume that it will upgrade fine to non-beta when that's released?
<kc2bez> joule: 20.04 has been released. With regular updates the beta version you installed will turn into the released version.
<joule> kc2bez, thanks! couldn't find that download on the lubuntu page, but maybe it's not updated yet
<joule> i see link in topic now. thx
<joule> awesome.
<kc2bez> joule: you are welcome.
<onyx> I just upgraded to 20.04 openshot is gone so is package manager
<onyx> I need help
<kc2bez> Which package manager were you using?
<kc2bez> Also
<kc2bez> !info openshot-qt
<ubottu> openshot-qt (source: openshot-qt): create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3+dfsg1-1 (focal), package size 52148 kB, installed size 99389 kB
<onyx> the default one
<onyx> I think my install is missing programs
<onyx> I don't know how to re-enable repoes
<kc2bez> We ship muon and discover by default.
<onyx> I think I'm probably missing repos or they're disabled
<onyx> and I have no package manager
<onyx> I want openshot the latest version
<onyx> but I don't want to add a repo if it already exists then I'd have double repos
<kc2bez> You can try to re-install muon from the terminal. Just do a `sudo apt update && sudo apt install muon`
<kc2bez> I don't know what the latest openshot version is. The info from the bot shows 2.4.3 is in focal.
<onyx> Unable to locate package muon
<onyx> I don't know which repos I should activate in sources.list
<kc2bez> Please paste the contents of `/etc/apt/sources.list`
<onyx> https://dpaste.org/xJkn
<Deano59> ugh, is there a bug with gnome-disks? it says my SSD is 99c?
<Deano59> my other two HDD's are at 30c.
<Deano59> "disc is OK" too
<kc2bez> onyx: You are missing some sources, I don't see multiverse or universe.
<onyx> ah
<onyx> # deb-src http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ eoan-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Deano59> that's old, onyx. you need focal.
<onyx> ah I see
<kc2bez> With the # it is disabled
<onyx> I figured that out
<onyx> looking for the right repos
<kc2bez> Do a `sudo apt update`
<kc2bez> It should refresh the available software.
<onyx> I did
<kc2bez> You should be able to re-install muon now.
<onyx> nope
<onyx> can't find it
<onyx> E: Unable to locate package muon
<kc2bez> Something is still amiss with your sources list I think.
<Deano59> try this; "sudo add-apt-repository multiverse" "sudo add-apt-repository universe"
<onyx> trying to find them online.
<onyx> ok
<onyx> k did that now I'll try muon
<onyx> upgrading stuff first hold on
<onyx> it should work now though I think that did the trick.
<onyx> thanks for taking the time to help I'll let you know if I come up with any other errors or problems
<Franzux> Bonjour à tous
<Deano59> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Franzux> Hi
<Franzux> :)
<onyx> y
<onyx> yay now muon's installing thanks again
<onyx> it says I have held or broken packages but when I try to fix it it doesn't work like I tried install -f and dist-upgrade commands both don't fix the problem
<onyx> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<onyx>  openshot-qt : Depends: python3-openshot but it is not going to be installed
<onyx> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<onyx> I tried instaling from muon but it won't let me mark openshot for installation
<onyx> please someone help
<onyx> nothing works
<onyx> I tried the command dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<onyx>  and it doesn't show any packages are held
<onyx> something's wrong with my install of 20.04
<onyx> The "openshot" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<onyx> 	Depends: openshot, but it is not installable
<lubot> <aptghetto> What shows `apt policy python3-openshot`?
<lleachii> Anyone following, I beleive I identified what process I have to kill to see the Chromium tabs after they go blank (problem: background showing only on tabs after X time, but can click unseen links, copy, etc. in 20.04)
<onyx> https://dpaste.org/dmDS
<lubot> <aptghetto> Can you install python3-openshot?
<onyx> Depends: libpython3.7 (>= 3.7.0) but it is not installable
<onyx> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<onyx> nope
<onyx> configure -a, install -f, dist-upgrade none of those commands fix the problem
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yes, I guess you have added the PPA for 19.04 and not for 20.04
<lubot> <aptghetto> Remove the openshot ppa completely, make an `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` to be sure, you have a clean system. And then readd the PPA and try again
<onyx> hold on I forgot how to remove ppas
<onyx> I disabled it
<lleachii> Also running Nvidia drivers, I may revert to back to Nouveau drivers
<onyx> I figured it out ok
<onyx> ok now it's working. thanks for the help
<onyx> openshot is now installing
<lleachii> congrads onxy, I know that was stressing u!
<lubot> Helmoony was added by: Helmoony
<ryansocratic> Hello, I recently upgraded to kernel 5.6.11 and notice that I no longer have permission to disconnect from wireless networks nor install software via Plasma's Discover applet. There may be more functions I am denied permission for and this could have existed before my upgrade to 5.6.11, but I can't be sure. The only somewhat significant change I made recently was a switch to KDE Plasma after experimenting with different desktop environments for a few
<ryansocratic>  days. I can't guarantee those events coincide exactly. Any ideas why I would have lost such permissions?
<ryansocratic> Sorry, Kubuntu 20.04
<lleachii> have you tried the Kubuntu IRC channel?
<Deano59> why are people using a newer kernel?
<Deano59> Linux lubuntu 5.4.0-29-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 29 14:32:27 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * Deano59 shrugs
<wxl> compared to what? centos? XD
<Deano59> no I mean 5.6 doesn't ship with ubuntu/lubuntu etc.
<genii> Probably installed !mainline
<Deano59> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
 * Deano59 doesn't want to risk it
<wxl> 5.4.0-26.30 is in groovy right now
<wxl> i wouldn't
<akem> What is the default notepad equivalent in Lubuntu?
<akem> I couldn't install leafpad the other day, not sure why...
<kc2bez> Which version of Lubuntu akem ?
<akem> kc2bez, 20.04 IIRC (upgraded)
<akem> I'm not in front of it right now.
<kc2bez> 20.04 should have featherpad
<akem> Ok, thanks kc2bez.
<kc2bez> YW
<malina> I just gave thi slubuntu 20 a try, and its amateur installer not only hangs but when installing, it asks for a partitoin, happily chooses one of my lvm lv's and proceeded to wipe the entire vg and then fail.
<malina> is this calamare the hopeless result of lubuntu or of the mother company ubuntu? As I hhad an entire stack of vm's with a LOT of work on one of the other lv's. I am talking about a couple of thousands euros here, if it's Ubuntu which is the damn culprit.. If you can't in the 21st century even get something that basic, right, without warning "we can't handle anything but a single disk " or some idiocy, then better warn big and loud, or get out of the
<malina> game.
<malina> is the disk logic in calamity installer or whats it called, done by lubuntu devs or ubuntu, the company?
<guiverc> malina, neither, it's an upstream project
<malina> i might just charge for the hours of rebuilding manually. which it should , you better hope, still work.
<malina> so, ubuntu also uses same thing? and thus I can contat the company. This is .. right now, I can say, that it is _very_ good, that no ubuntu rep is near me.
<malina> damn bloody amateurs
<guiverc> no Ubuntu use ubiquity, debian installer & subiquity
<guiverc> https://github.com/calamares may be calamares (note: I"m not a dev so don't know for sure); loads of distros use it..
#lubuntu 2020-05-12
<joe__> This new Ubuntu 20.04 some proper shit. As a long time dedicated Linux user it makes me proud to see how far linux has come since my days running SuSE 4 in 2001.
<joe__> why yall just chillin in here not sayin nothin tho
<joe__> you just be runnin this shit in the background, why?
<lynorian> that is how most people are on irc
<joe__> i know i never quite got that, whats the point of bein in a chat then?
<guiverc> joe__, this is a support (not chat) room andI haven't seen a question from you yet.. #lubuntu-offtopic may get more responses
<joe__> i guess it could be a question of support, what is the point of IRC? and what are people doing if they dont talk?
<guiverc> people ask questions, they'll get a response if the OP was patient ... most of us are in many many rooms & busy with other things too
<joe__> i see
<joe__> good to know you guys are here i suppose, thank you all for contributing to the linux community!
<guiverc> :)
<compu> como esta
<lleachii> Hello, I have an odd issue on 81.0.4044.138 (Official Build) snap (64-bit) for Lubuntu 20.04 and running Nvidia Driver 340.108. After some time, I can only see the background of new tabs. Killing a process named 'chrome --type=gpu-process --field-trial-handle=....... --gpu-prefrences.... --shared-files` causes the content on those new tab links and page to reappear.
<lubot> emaskell was added by: emaskell
<lubot> <emaskell> Hi, guys
<lubot> <emaskell> I just had the "alongside issue" trying to install 20.04
<lubot> <emaskell> The error comes while trying to execute sfdisk --force --append /dev/sda
<lubot> <emaskell> Calamares is not able to create a new partition, and neither is KDE partition manager after I get this error
<guiverc> @emaskell, yeah after you've had a calamares fail, you may need to reboot for KDE Partition Manager to work properly..
<guiverc> (a logout & login may work too, I forget, but I do remember reboot fixes that issue for KDE Par.Mgr
<lubot> <emaskell> @guiverc [<guiverc> @emaskell, yeah after you've had a calamares fail, you may need to reb …], I did it and kept getting the same error in KDE
<lubot> <emaskell> I got over this issue by installing Gparted, successfully creating a new partition with it, and installing in the new partition
<guiverc> In KDE Partition Manager, after reboot, delete the parition first (particularly if it reports as Unknown..)
<lubot> <emaskell> @guiverc [<guiverc> In KDE Partition Manager, after reboot, delete the parition first (par …], Yeah, I didn't do that, but Gparted did the job too... Just thought you should know 😅
<guiverc> @emaskell, had you tried to follow what's listed in https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/
<guiverc> @emaskell, thanks for letting us know...
<lubot> <emaskell> Thank you for the great job, I'm already using it and it seems faster than Lubuntu 19.10 … My computer is bad in pretty much everything, but the biggest problem in the older versions seemed to be the graphics, which now looks much more fluid … Anyway, I'm a medical student, English teacher and Linux enthusiast from Brazil … If you ev
<lubot> er need help with translation or anything I can do, feel free to ask... I would love to help
<guiverc> Thank you @emaskell, a most kind offer
<accuman> help needed: how to make a cpufreq policy use a lower frequency step? at the moment all policies seem to not use the lowest one
<malina> I should ask here, who should I let know they have such a dangerous no good installer then? lubuntu? ubuntu? calamares? if latter, then why on heaven's earth would someone even use it, a company, that is.
<guiverc> malina, if the issue was noticed with Lubuntu, I'd start by filing the bug on launchpad (Ubuntu tracker used by Lubuntu too), https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs then maybe consider filing upstream https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/
<malina> don't know if it's because theiso is booted from a disk, but as ever, the installer will hang/fail usually iff one restarts it or uses it again, lxqt hasn't really changed much since I tested it in 15.04 or so; still took only  minutes before I have screenies of the issues showing up. on the plus side, I DO like lubuntu, and 18.04 was actually the only backup install I kept on my many machines . So well done on that one . I think to be fairthough, I
<malina> usuualyl installed it via a server viet netinstall, so I wouldn't see those issues from the horrid installer *ubuntu uses.
<malina> guiverc, well, I was prepared *ubuntu would mess things up with 'auto dsk stuff', I only do manual, what DID get me though was it wiped the entire vg!
<malina> and then i had a meeting to come back hours later, forgetting I had this issue plus the lack of metainfo since it happened in a live disk
<malina> anyway, I sorted it, as there had been no writes to the vg that I can think of. still, no, I am not gonna waste my time on chasing down something you guys REALLY ought to have tested.
<malina> I chose via the installer a 'free partition' to replace, which was a lv.
<malina> it wiped the entire vg. tsk tsk. anyway, gl. lxqt , I don't see the point. Maybe on a native install it DOESNT have much bugs, and for some reason is better than C?
<malina> ubuntu as a company though, should do way more testing if they decide to use something like "some random project's installer", which can wipe stuff easily. I mean, I can only imagine the 'end user level' *ubuntu tries to cater to.
<guiverc> Ubuntu is not a company, it's an Operating System
<malina> Still, ubuntu seems to have many things, which makes me impressed overall. This was definitely a big slap to the face to see. the 18.04 lubuntu I think despite all the automagic, had perfomance numbers right up there with my normal system. That is wihtout a doubt the best I have seen of any public linux os.
<guiverc> The company involved with Ubuntu is Canonical
<malina> well Canonical then
<malina> just "ubuntu" is kinda the mnemonic for Canonical.
<malina> I am sure you should be able to decipher that.
<malina> well, good luck either, you guys need it.
<kaiba> :( probably installed windows :D
<kaiba> one question. how do i know that lubuntu has recognised my amd gpu? im new to linux os btw.
<diogenes_> kaiba, first of all because you've got a proper resolution and your desktop doesn't lag.
<kaiba> ok it doesnt lag.
<diogenes_> kaiba, second you can check it with the following command:
<diogenes_> inxi -G
<diogenes_> lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<diogenes_> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<diogenes_> commands*
<kaiba> where shoudl iuse these commands?
<diogenes_> in the terminal.
<kaiba> ????? terminal?
<kaiba> ok i searched for it
<diogenes_> kaiba, hit ctrl+alt+t
<kaiba> there is two terminals
<diogenes_> and it should pop-up.
<kaiba> which one
<kaiba> ok it poped up
<kaiba> do i have to write those command all the same time or one by one?
<diogenes_> kaiba, one at a time, as you wrote the first one, hit enter and you gonna get the result.
<kaiba> it says the command not found
<kaiba> is there anyway to find this out graphically?
<diogenes_> paste the entire line.
<kaiba> i did paste the entire like
<diogenes_> ok now run the following command: sudo apt install inxi
<diogenes_> hit enter
<diogenes_> type your password (it won't be displayed)
<diogenes_> hit eneter again
<kaiba> it needs a password
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> type your password (it won't be displayed)
<kaiba> the password i use to log in?
<diogenes_> yes
<kaiba> ok i did it
<kaiba> it installed
<diogenes_> ok now proceed with the first command once again:
<diogenes_> inxi -G
<kaiba> ok its shows my two devices
<kaiba> one amd r3 and the other hd 8670m
<kaiba> which is correct
<diogenes_> kaiba, run the following command:
<diogenes_> inxi -Gc0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link url, shae the link here so we can see the output too.
<diogenes_> share*
<kaiba> https://termbin.com/ddmm
<diogenes_> kaiba, it's kind of weird this line: Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.8 driver: none FAILED: ati
<diogenes_> did you try to install any drivers yurself?
<kaiba> i dunno how to install drivers on this os. i went on hp site but they only have drivers to download on windows os
<kaiba> not lubuntu
<romano> buonalaprima
<diogenes_> kaiba, ok run the following command:
<diogenes_> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer" | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<kaiba> https://termbin.com/36qp
<diogenes_> and now run this one:
<diogenes_> DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer" | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> basically the same but with DRI_PRIME=1
<kaiba> https://termbin.com/cxhf
<kaiba> ok now what
<diogenes_> kaiba, ok so here is the thing, your system runs fine but, you've got 2 graphic cards 1 is your integrated AMD card and 2 is your dedicated AMD card. By default your PC uses the integrated one which is power efficient one but less powerful one, whenever you want to play a game (or other graphics intensive application), you should start the game with the 2nd dedicated AMD card which is powerful. The command to start a game or any application with the
<diogenes_> 2nd dedicated AMD card is: DRI_PRIME=1 gamename
<kaiba> oh! cant steam recognise this? or do i have to run steam on the dedicated one so the game also run on the dedicated one?
<diogenes_> kaiba, yes you have to run steam also with the dedicated.
<kaiba> ok thanks
<kaiba> ok i just tried to run steam on that command but its says DRI command not found
<diogenes_> kaiba, what is the exact command that you ran?
<kaiba> DRI PRIME=1 Steam
<kaiba> then said DRI command not found
<diogenes_> kaiba, be very attentive at the command syntax every line, dash, underscore counts, the command is: DRI_PRIME=1
<diogenes_> not DRI PRIME=1
<kaiba> what xD they are the same
<kaiba> I mean i see them with same letter whats the difference
<kaiba> oh or it small L
<kaiba> l
<diogenes_> no not the same, one has "_" and another one only has a space between DRI and PRIME.
<kaiba> i only gave one space
<kaiba> ok im gonan copy this you just wrote
<diogenes_> and there MUST not be any space.
<diogenes_> there must be underscore.
<kaiba> oh ok
<kaiba> alright it worked thanks
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<kaiba> but what is this
<kaiba> Fatal : VkResult is "ERROR_INITIALIZATION_FAILED" in /home/pgriffais/src/Vulkan/base/vulkanexamplebase.cpp at line 823
<kaiba> the gpu is old why does it want vulkan
<diogenes_> kaiba, that's what you should ask in the channel #steam.
<Munsko> How secure is use IRC?
<wxl> Munsko: not really
<wxl> Munsko: you should make sure to use ssl, don't use dcc, be careful with scripts, use a vpn and/or get a host mask
<wxl> Munsko: for freenode, you'll want to register a nick, get a cloak (host mask), identify to services with sasl and if you're super paranoid, consider an irc bouncer, vpn, or using tor
<Munsko> wxl thanks for answer, how i can get the host mask?
<wxl> Munsko: register your nick https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration then get a cloak AND LOOK OUT FOR THE WARNINGS https://freenode.net/kb/answer/cloaks
<Munsko> Well, i have done it
<Munsko> Thanks for the advice, the onyl thing that i dont understand is about cloaks
<Munsko> It says there that some clients will replace your cloak
<Munsko> Hostmask*
<Munsko> So i dont know how do it
<wxl> well, web based ones
<Deano59> I moved a crap load from an auto-install script and now my backup size with CZ is 2.4GB :D happy days. <3 you Lubuntu.
<wxl> the solution two that comes in two forms: (A) use a real irc client or (B) become a member of some project. the latter will be a lot harder, but you could contribute to the general ubuntu project (of which lubuntu is a part of) and become an ubuntu member
<Munsko> I see, im thinking get an unnafiliated cloak
<Munsko> I will try get it, thanks again :)
<wxl> since you are using quassel and not a web client, it should work fine
<Munsko> Yes, i found that i will not have that problem after reading it again, tought it was with all clients
<Munsko> Somebody knows why Lubuntu changed from LXde to LXQt?(apart from the esthethical part)
<wxl> LXDE is virtually dead
<kc2bez> lxde development has pretty much dried up
<wxl> they have suggested otherwise, but the commits tell the story quite well
<kc2bez> old bugs aren't even being worked on
<wxl> also LXDE runs off of GTK2 which is old and stale and full of problems. they've been working for YEARS to port to GTK3 but that process actually created LXQt because Qt was lighter than GTK3
<kc2bez> Also, lxde is based on GTK2 which is pretty much dead too
<wxl> long story short, a hypothetical (and unlikely) future GTK3 LXDE would be heavier than LXQt
<kc2bez> oh jeez wxl said that
<Munsko> lol
<wxl> well i didn't exactly say that
<Munsko> Awesome explanation
<Munsko> Got it perfectly
<Munsko> thanks both
<wxl> but GTK2 is "stable" which is to say they allow it to exist to download but they're not doing anything with it
<wxl> as one of the LXQt devs likes to say, in the world of biology, stable is synonymous with dead XD
<Munsko> LXQt is under development right now, dont?
<wxl> heavy development
<wxl> constantly
<wxl> sometimes i wish i didn't subscribe to all their repos because there's a LOT of activity
<Munsko> I have some problems with their apps, but looks pretty good(i get used to lxde apps)
<Munsko> But think that they will "evolve" and get fix those bugs
<wxl> well make sure you file bugs as you find them. even the best developers can miss things
<Munsko> They will "port" the apps to new lxqt versions?
<Munsko> i mean, sometimes u need to take some apps from GTK for example
<Munsko> They will make their own versions of apps?
<Munsko> or just fix bugs?
<kc2bez> There has been some additions or ports if you will.
<kc2bez> Honestly in a short amount of time it has come a long way.
<wxl> mostly LXQt should be considered a totally separate thing
<Munsko> It looks almost independent
<Munsko> But i think i use common things, nothing strange
<Munsko> And installed tons of libraries to get those functions
<Munsko> Because cant find "native" alternatives
<kc2bez> What do you find you miss from lxde that doesn't have an alternative?
<Munsko> Well, i used evince in 18.04
<Munsko> But looks like the native dont have the same functions
<wxl> okular
<Munsko> I mean
<Munsko> Of course they read pdf
<wxl> i like okular a LOT better than evince
<kc2bez> okular is qt based too.
<Munsko> Now i used qpdf but its just annoying to copy something from there
<Munsko> ANother example is the lximage
<Munsko> Yesterday i spent like 2 hours to cut a part of a image
<Munsko> And i done it with online paint
<Munsko> -.-
<Munsko> Tried lots of programs of edition
<Munsko> liek gimp, pinta
<Munsko> like*
<Munsko> But they not are for just cut smth from an image
<Munsko> They have a ton of options, and i never found what i needed
<Munsko> I dont know how call this "problem"
<wxl> lximage doesn't do that
<wxl> libreoffice draw could
<wxl> or install krita (also qt)
<Munsko> Dindt found there the option either
<Munsko> on draw*
<Munsko> But the "problem" is the same, you have a ton of options there to
<Munsko> too*
<Munsko> Its like use a axe to cut a leaf
<wxl> use krita
<Munsko> Apart from that i would like to thank too for the big develop that the ppl are doing in this distribution
<Munsko> Maybe someone involved are reading this and getting mad, so i want to thank too
<kc2bez> Everyone uses their computer differently so the feedback is good. It is one of the ways  to make an improvement.
<wxl> the two of us are both heavily involved and not mad, so you're good :)
<Munsko> lol
<Munsko> I only send it in a way to help to show the problems
<kc2bez> Thanks for that.
<Munsko> Im a common user, so i can matter
<Munsko> so it can matter*
<wxl> yeah i guess the only problem we face is making the decisions as to which apps to use
<wxl> lximage and qpdfview are both lxqt products and that has a lot of value in having everything in one place
<wxl> also they're light and simple, and that's really good, too
<wxl> okular and krita come from elsewhere (kde, actually) and they are heavier
<Munsko> Yes, i found that krita is from KDE(in the dependencied i installed)
<Munsko> But it actually works well, thanks
<Munsko> I found that "way" of do program extremelly well
<wxl> so do we try to offer more functionality at the expense of making a bigger footprint (as well as using applications outside of lxqt?)
<Munsko> I only think that sometimes some functions are missing
<wxl> usually people want lubuntu because it's light. the only exceptions we have made to that, really, are firefox and libreoffice
<Munsko> I use it for that idea
<wxl> firefox i would like to replace with falkon (also kde) but it needs some time
<wxl> libreoffice is really the only usable solution
<Munsko> I consider that low consimung is a good thing
<Munsko> consuming*
<Munsko> Is libreoffice very consuming?
<wxl> abiword and that stupid spreadsheet thing we were using in lxde-era lubuntu were *GARBAGE*
<Munsko> That was a really good step, install the libreoffice in the base
<Munsko> I formated like 5 times and the 1st thing was install it
<wxl> libreoffice is kind of big and kind of resource intensive, but really all word processing/spreadsheet tools are
<wxl> s/and/are/
<Munsko> I didnt found big consume in RAM consume for libreoffice
<wxl> i have installed libreoffice on every operating system i've ever been on. i mean even back in the days years ago when we were using windows at work, we were using libreoffice
 * Deano59 thinks of how awesome Lubuntu is
<wxl> it's not terrible, but i guess it depends on your perspective, you know? some people are trying to run on *really* old software
<wxl> Deano59: and it thinks the same of you XD
<Munsko> I used openoffice until some months, when i came to linux
<wxl> and i used openoffice before libreoffice :)
<Munsko> But in that moment looks the same for me
<Munsko> Now i see they have different "background"
<wxl> LO grew out of OO really
<wxl> and OO itself came from StarOffice
<Munsko> In the begining they start from the same thing
<Munsko> a copy from office
<Munsko> that was paid
<Munsko> i think
<Munsko> and then comes openoffice
<Munsko> Is some site or section where i can "suggest" this type of comments? i just found that could be useful for you
<wxl> probably best would be our discourse
<wxl> https://discourse.lubuntu.me
<Munsko> Coming back to my "problem" i think that the solution could be "add" that function in the actual program
<wxl> yeah
<Munsko> Maybe not in my case, because not always is necessary to cut something from an image
<wxl> i doubt it will get added to qpdfview
<wxl> remember it's called qpdfVIEW
<Munsko> yes
<wxl> but we could swap it out for okular as i said
<Munsko> But wait
<Munsko> it have the option
<Munsko> but is very messy
<Munsko> you can copy from the text
<wxl> and libreoffice draw can crop but you have to figure it out XD https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/119/how-to-crop-an-image-in-libreoffice-draw/
<Munsko> I dont know how explain it
<wxl> oh all you wanted to do was copy text? hm maybe
<Munsko> With Ctrl+C you can actually copy
<Munsko> Yes
<Munsko> But like evince
<Munsko> selecting the text
<Munsko> and not the area
<Munsko> that gives me problems sometimes
<Munsko> Like when im trying to copy some tables values
<Munsko> And try to paste in calc
<wxl> waaaaaaait a minute qpdfview isn't an lxqt product hmmmm
<Munsko> lol
<Munsko> About lximage i found 2 ways
<wxl> yikes it hasn't been updated in a while
<wxl> maybe we should switch to okular
<Munsko> 1st one is using kirita(heavy)
<Munsko> 2nd one is what i found
<Deano59> is there any plans to update LXQt on Lubuntu? or is that for a new release?
<wxl> next release Deano59
<wxl> fancy 0.15.0
<Deano59> cheers. :)
<Munsko> "https://github.com/1j01/jspaint"
<Munsko> That thing is paint on js
<Munsko> just open it with firefox
<Munsko> and got what i neede
<Munsko> needed
<Munsko> 4mb of space
<Munsko> :D
<wxl> maybe. i don't love javascript and ms paint omg
<Munsko> I think that you cant just paste it on an app for lubuntu
<wxl> so A E S T H E T I C
<Munsko> Yes, but at same time very "powerful"
<Munsko> Maybe exists, but one app that "launchs" that type of programs packed on js could be efficent
<wxl> anyways good talk. thanks for the feedback. i'll discuss this with the team
<wxl> i got to go
<Munsko> So the avg user can get it from internet(forma  secure place) and just run it
<wxl> have a great day
<Munsko> Excellent, thanks a lot
<Munsko> good day for u too
<kaiba> Hello again
<kaiba> This linux os deosnt recognise my headphone bluetooth device
<kaiba> its still searching but doesnt find any how do i fox it?
#lubuntu 2020-05-13
<lubot> <devikri> hello guys, where i can get ref to change lockscreen wp ?, in manual page ?
<guiverc> @devikri, what do you mean by wp?
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> @devikri, what do you mean by wp?], *Wallpaper sorry
<guiverc> I'm not aware of there being a wallpaper; lockscreen is handled by xscreensaver
<guiverc> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.20/screensaver.html
<lubot> <devikri> Ok thx 😄
<lleachii> Hello, I have an odd issue on 81.0.4044.138 (Official Build) snap (64-bit) for Lubuntu 20.04 and running Nvidia Driver 340.108. After some time, I can only see the background of new tabs. Killing a process named 'chrome --type=gpu-process --field-trial-handle=....... --gpu-prefrences.... --shared-files` causes the content on those new tab links and page to reappear.
<kc2bez> lleachii: if you are having issues with a snap it might be a good idea to look for help on the snapcraft forum.
<lleachii> thanks
<wxl> lleachii: did you already try to reach out to the creator of the snap?
<wxl> which snap is this by the way?
<lleachii> not yet...
<lleachii> snap    2.44.3+20.04
<lleachii> snapd   2.44.3+20.04
<lleachii> series  16
<lleachii> ubuntu  20.04
<lleachii> kernel  5.4.0-29-generic
<wxl> err
<wxl> i mean which piece of software?
<wxl> or are you saying snapd itself???
<lleachii> Chromium Brower has the issue as noted
<lleachii> Hello, I have an odd issue on 81.0.4044.138 (Official Build) snap (64-bit) for Lubuntu 20.04 and running Nvidia Driver 340.108. After some time, I can only see the background of new tabs. Killing a process named 'chrome --type=gpu-process --field-trial-handle=....... --gpu-prefrences.... --shared-files` causes the content on those new tab links and page to reappear.
<lleachii> Was told to try runnng with --gpu-disabled
<wxl> oh hahahahah
<wxl> i looked all over and couldn't see what you were talking about
<wxl> should have looked very hard in the middle for "chrome"
<lleachii> and considering revering to nouveau driver
<wxl> anyways, yeah, that's the sort of issue you'd want to contact canonical about
<wxl> curious tho
<lleachii> my bad, i only noted the process, lol
<wxl> are you using compton or any sort of compositing?
<wxl> sometimes it works ridiculous magic for graphical issues
<lleachii> fresh install and enabled Nvidia only
<wxl> try turning it on
<lleachii> compton is installed...clled "Special effect settings"
<wxl> installed is not on
<lleachii> not sure what makes it on or off...
<wxl> it's disabled by default
<wxl> there's a service you can flick on in session settings
<wxl> anyways it looks like they want you to just write a bug report if you have a problem https://snapcraft.io/chromium
<lleachii> OK!
<wxl> the whole chromium as snap thing is a total yuck fest if you ask me. i'd just use firefox tbh :/
<lleachii> ok...enabled...I'll wait and see...
<lleachii> AAAH
<lleachii> chnaged to OpenGL...
<lleachii> now i see someting...
<lleachii> now everything is opaque
<lleachii> https://www.magpcss.org/ceforum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=17030
<lleachii> Compton didn't solve issue
<wxl> c'est la vie
<lleachii> seems an issue with Nivida drivers and Chrome: https://ask.fedoraproject.org/t/hardware-accelarated-video-decoding-in-chromium/2262/37
<lleachii> WIll try Nouveau when able.
<lleachii> so far so good with Nouveau...
<Jonopoly> Hmm
<lleachii> now remote viewers see camera flickering using Nouveau
<lleachii> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5x3rjc5qhQ/
#lubuntu 2020-05-14
<Hesiboy> hry
<Hesiboy> hey*
<diogenes_> hi
<Munsko> Hello. Somebody plays here FreeCol in the last version of lubuntu(20.04)?
<Munsko> Its just for check one problem im having with the game
<CrazyTux> when will be Lubuntu 20.04.1 released?
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<CrazyTux> wxl, thanks
<CrazyTux> is lubuntu 20.04.0 i.e Lubuntu LTS with lxqt as stable and as bugfree as Lubuntu lxde?
<Munsko> Bugfree isnt exist(even the lxde one have its bugs)
<Munsko> You can use 20.04, i didnt find important bugs
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> btw, does xfce have more features and functionalities vis a vis lxqt?
<Munsko> I really dont know that, never tried Xfce
<Munsko> Qt is still in dev
<Munsko> But u can install non QT packgaes if u need the
<Munsko> them
<CrazyTux> ok.
<CrazyTux> so, lxqt is still not as mature and as complete as xfce?
<Munsko> I cant aswer that either, because i dont know xfce XD
<CrazyTux> ok
<wxl> xfce is certainly heavier
<Munsko> Sorry, im new in linux
<wxl> features and functions: maybe. probably not.
<CrazyTux> ok
<wxl> the only part of lubuntu that's really kind of slimmed down is its window manager (openbox). officially lxqt is window manager agnostic, so lxqt doesn't necessarily mean openbox. if you want a more fancy window manager, kwin is a good choice.
<CrazyTux> I am just a casual end user.
<CrazyTux> I want a fully functional yet lightweight distro.
<CrazyTux> a distro that is lightweight and newbie friendly.
<wxl> that's lubuntu for you
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> I'll try Lubuntu.
<wxl> i like to think of lubuntu as the OS that doesn't get in your way
<CrazyTux> the reason I'm looking for a lightweight distro is my laptop has limited resources and I don't want to upgrade it.
<wxl> then you certainly want lubuntu
<CrazyTux> it runs on intel core i3 5th gen quad core cpu, 2 GHz, 4 GBs of RAM and intel integrated graphics.
<wxl> that's a hot rod compared to what a lot of people are using XD
<CrazyTux> which DE would be suitable for this computer?
<wxl> lxqt
<wxl> i.e. lubuntu
<wxl> it's not so limited that you need to do some ridiculous super slim thing
<wxl> but if you wanted to you could do something like ONLY use openbox and not have a desktop environment at all
<CrazyTux> ok
<wxl> that's an advanced subject though
<CrazyTux> I think for a casual end user, a DE would be better.
<wxl> just use lubuntu. it will do you well. you won't have to think about how to put all the pieces together.
<wxl> exactly
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> I will wait for 20.04.1
<wxl> if you have problems or questions, drop a note here or on our discourse or the mailing list
<wxl> i wouldn't wait
<wxl> there's no reason to
<CrazyTux> some say that it will be more stable as compared to 20.04
<CrazyTux> now, I'm using mx linux. Even mx is awesome. But, since, mx linux is based on debian stable, it will have slightly older versions of packages.
<CrazyTux> wxl, I'll try Lubuntu.
<apt-ghetto> some say slightly older versions are more stable
<CrazyTux> apt-ghetto, yes mx linux is very stable.
<apt-ghetto> take the desktop environment which you like and look for a distro, that provides fixes and updates
<wxl> stable can also mean less functional
<wxl> stable can also mean it has bugs the new software doesn't
<CrazyTux> wxl, please elaborate on that.
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> wxl, so, which distro would you suggest?
<apt-ghetto> fixing bugs can also mean to introduce other bugs
<wxl> CrazyTux: what i mean is "stable" is kind of a farce
<CrazyTux> how?
<wxl> like everyone gravitates in ubuntu to these LTS versions because they're so stable
<wxl> my experience is that they're *outdated* and they lack things relative to more current versions
<wxl> also my experience is that *EVERYTHING* has bugs
<CrazyTux> ok
<wxl> so to try to avoid them is useless
<CrazyTux> so, do you recomment non LTS versions of ubuntu/lubuntu?
<wxl> on the other hand i will say running on the cutting edge is not a wise idea
<apt-ghetto> the lts versions are mainly important for servers
<wxl> i recommend *all* versions of ubuntu/lubuntu, not just the LTS ones
<wxl> the only good reason for using LTS only is because you are a business and the scale of managing upgrades is just way too overwhelming
<CrazyTux> wxl, so, which distro would you recommend to a casual end user like me? It needs to be secure as well.
<wxl> *lubuntu*
<CrazyTux> ok
<wxl> i'll add one other thing, though, about secure: security depends upon your risk model
<CrazyTux> ok
<wxl> if you're paranoid about state actors, there's really only one out there i would suggest (tails)
<CrazyTux> ok.
<wxl> if you're a normal person and just want to not have to worry about causual malware and the likes, lubuntu works just fine
<wxl> in fact, most distros do
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> I'll try Lubuntu in VM first.
<wxl> if you want something in between, in general, you won't find a lot of distros out there that do the trick
<CrazyTux> or on a live usb.
<apt-ghetto> And don't evaluate only the software, but consider also the community, the help and documentation you can get or not
<CrazyTux> apt-ghetto, ok
<wxl> you will almost ALWAYS need to do your own work to more vehemently harden software
<CrazyTux> ok
<wxl> heck, even the big name operating systems don't do the job there
<CrazyTux> yes.
<wxl> luckily linux is, in general, not much of a target
<CrazyTux> true
<CrazyTux> I'll try it.
<CrazyTux> thanks for all this info.
<wxl> yep
<CrazyTux> bye.
<CrazyTux> have a great day.
#lubuntu 2020-05-15
<Munsko> Hello. Is possible to "request" to muon package manager to install another language package?(i mean instead of PACK_ENG install PACK_DE when im having the SO in eng)
<Munsko> Hello again. Somebody know how can i add a new "locale" to my SO?
<Munsko> I want switch the lang of some apps, but its only possible if i change the SO language
<wxl> Munsko: is this helpful? https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.9/locale.html
<wxl> note i am fairly confident some apps don't have complete translations
<Munsko> Really thanks, i dont wanted to touch anything on terminal before be very sure of what were doing
<Munsko> This affects my keyboard distribution or just only the language?
<Munsko> I switched to hexchat and the translation is very confusing(is from GKT i think, like the gui)
<wxl> keyboard is separate https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.8/keyboard_and_mouse.html
<wxl> what do you like about hexchat you can't find in quassel?
<Munsko> Well, i tried to get something called External SASL
<Munsko> and didtn found it there
<wxl> oi
<Munsko> That was for get a bit of more security
<wxl> for freenode?
<Munsko> I think its called encriptation
<Munsko> yes
<Munsko> i done the key and those things
<Munsko> but didnt found the option of external sasl
<wxl> you mean this? https://freenode.net/kb/answer/quassel
<Munsko> Well
<Munsko> i was in that one
<Munsko> but theres one slightly different
<Munsko> thats is "Plain" SASL
<Munsko> and another one is External SASL
<Munsko> i dont get the differences by the way
<wxl> so how do you know they're different? XD
<Munsko> All started trying to get a bit more of privacy
<Munsko> Because in hex you have the 2 options
<wxl> use tor and a vpn; done
<Munsko> All started from that
<Munsko> But didnt know how configure the quassel to do it
<wxl> they are different. plain is for passwords, external can be many things
<Munsko> With the key
<Munsko> I used this tutorial : "https://geekyshacklebolt.wordpress.com/2018/07/01/how-to-configure-sasl-external-on-hexchat/"
<wxl> i bet the part here re: konversation is what you want https://freenode.net/kb/answer/certfp
<Munsko> I think the external "mode" is for the cert. thing
<Munsko> I done almost that thing
<Munsko> Just in hexchat
<Munsko> Then the problem was the translation, is a bit confusing(im in spanish)
<wxl> https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4422#appendix-A
<Munsko> Looks a techincal thing
<Munsko> You're very fast to get those things XD
<wxl> i remember this from when i set it up before
<Munsko> You archieved it on quassel too?
<wxl> but i use irssi and don't waste my precious resources on adding graphics to text XD
<Munsko> Well, this thing looks like W98
<Munsko> not so beautiful
<wxl> yeah, about that…
<Munsko> But its because is gtk
<Munsko> and im on LXQt
<wxl> i KNOW! i can't believe you WANT to use it for that reason XD
<Munsko> lol
<Munsko> I like quassel
<Munsko> but i think i need that function too
<Munsko> (the ext. sasl)
<Munsko> Im very noob, but just try to get a bit more of security
<wxl> you have a vpn?
<Munsko> They have given me the .onion thing in the #freenode chat
<Munsko> So i think yes, dont know really
<wxl> oh sigh
<wxl> the only thing worse than no security is bad security so be careful
<Munsko> Yes, thats like have a cloak to get secure
<wxl> that's security by obfuscation which is a bit of a farce
<Munsko> Well, i just found that i didnt putted the onion thing
<Munsko> XD
<Munsko> Where i should put it?
<wxl> you need to figure out tor and that's not necessarily easy
<Munsko> Well, just tried it as server adress and not worked XD
<wxl> right, you need to be connected to tor
<Munsko> That isnt the same thing that have tor open?
<wxl> uh
<wxl> you mean the tor browser?
<Munsko> Yes
<Munsko> XD
<wxl> no
<wxl> i mean yes
<wxl> but no
<Munsko> lol
<wxl> you are connected to the tor network
<wxl> but only via the browser
<Munsko> yes
<wxl> you're not configured to connect to it from your irc client
<Munsko> Yes
<Munsko> i need that step i think
<wxl> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorifyHOWTO/HexChat
<wxl> ew that might be out of date XD
<Munsko> XD
<Munsko> Well, the only one problem are the images
<Munsko> they contain the info of fields, but looks like were deleted(dont load)
<wxl> combine with this and you'll probably figure it out XD https://anonops.com/xchat.html
<Munsko> Freenode port is 6690,right?
<Munsko> nevermind
<Munsko> Im on work, looks like almost done
<Munsko> Did u have idea wheres the tor username or smth like that?
<wxl> huh?
<Munsko> https://anonops.com/xchat.html#AboutTOR
<Munsko> Im in this step(i need to do that before the other link)
<wxl> ok yeah i sent that to give you some idea about tor
<wxl> not so you could connecto to anonops
<Munsko> XD
<Munsko> I think they refeer to my irc username
<wxl> i mean that's what it's about but you don't want to use irc.anonops.com or anonops532vcpz6z.onion
<wxl> just reconsider it in terms of freenode
<wxl> i know english is not your first language and that may be easier said than done but hopefully that makes sense :)
<Munsko> Yes, i understand that
<Munsko> I changed the port and the .onion
<Munsko> the problem now is that looks like i need a step more
<Munsko> so tor can recognize irc and it runs via proxy
<wxl> yeah the proxy is the key
<Munsko> Looks difficult to do
<Munsko> -.-
<wxl> not really
<wxl> but it's more hard than clicking a button XD
<Munsko> Well, i dont it to work, so is hard at least for me XD
<Munsko> it dont work for me*
<wxl> well, tl;dr you need a socks5 proxy to localhost:9150
<wxl> that's how you set up hexchat
<Munsko> oh
<Munsko> almost reached
<Munsko> now it says "port closed in the remote device"
<Munsko> and try to reconnect in loop
<wxl> do you have the tor browser open?
<Munsko> yes
<wxl> in terminal try this:
<wxl> nc -v localhost 9150
<wxl> let me know what happens
<Munsko> lol
<Munsko> i understand
<Munsko> its the firewall -.-
<wxl> possibly
<Munsko> i activated the ifgui
<Munsko> or whatever its name
<Munsko> The problem now is create the exception
<Munsko> "nc: connect to localhost port 9150 (tcp) failed: Connection refused
<Munsko> "
<Munsko> "Connection to localhost 9150 port [tcp/*] succeeded!"
<Munsko> Those 2 lines are the command drops
<Munsko> Found the problem
<Munsko> Now the error is tor sasl
<wxl> hm
<Munsko> Well, i give up
<Munsko> Thanks for helping my btw
<AlirezaAbba> I just watched distro watch for a moment. all linux distros got the red mark and went down in popularity. why?
<Munsko> That depends of the tab that u are watching
<Munsko> If u put last 7 days i saw almost all distros with the mark down
<Munsko> But that section rates the "hits per day"
<Munsko> At the contrary, if u check "trending 7 days" almost all distros figures with mark up
<redbullfrog> hola, alguien habla español
<chraso> hey guys, how do i install default ubuntu desktop environment(which is gnome i think) on lubuntu?
<Munsko> Well, if u are in 20.04 check for the pagacke maganer(muon), theres a package called "gnome"
<Munsko> It says that is the gnome desktop
<Munsko> and will install the dependencies too
<Munsko> But imnot sure if its the best way to install the DE(desktop enviroment)
<Munsko> You have gnome-core too
<Munsko> the 1st one is FULL DE
<Munsko> the 2nd one is the essential things
<Munsko> wxl i got my tor thing :)
<Afdal> Is the 20.04 graphic installer really not capable of selecting both non-logical volumes (partitions) and logical volumes at the same time?
<Deano59> hi there!
<Deano59> can I download 20.04 LTS with a torrent?
<wxl> Munsko: cool. what were you missing yesterday?
<Munsko> The problem was the name of the cert
<Munsko> SIlly thing :D
<Munsko> It should be the same of the server name that u put on the client
<wxl> silly indeed
<wxl> glad you got it figured out
<wxl> i should probably torify all my irc connections
<Munsko> I can help u :D
<Munsko> I detailed it on a document for future formats
<wxl> oh i know what to do, i just need to do it
<Munsko> XD
<wxl> it's kind of like how i've been meaning to switch from irssi to weechat for years but am too lazy to re-configure everything XD
<wxl> i do have torified mail now and that's nice
<Munsko> Oh
<Munsko> I need to config the email too
<Munsko> And then torify too
<Munsko> After that maybe firefox
<Munsko> Too much work to do
<wxl> of course you need a provider that has an onion
<wxl> you can surf clearnet in tor browser, though you do go through an exit node
<Munsko> I use outlook, is possible?
<wxl> ewwwwwwwwwwwww
<wxl> why on earth would you???????
<wxl> ok sorry about that :)
<wxl> no, i'm pretty confident microsoft doesn't host any onions anywhere
<Munsko> Xd
<Munsko> i need to migrate my mails
<Munsko> The problem is that i use it for univ.
<Munsko> And i need change EVERYTHING
<wxl> well many providers these days will allow you to import mails
<wxl> look into protonmail
<Munsko> Trojitá supports onion?(sock)
<Munsko> Its the mail service that comes with 20.04
<Munsko> SOCKS*
<wxl> there's ways around it. see torify/torsocks
<wxl> tbh i'm not sure about trojitá's native support of proxies, but i bet it's there
<Munsko> Nice
<Munsko> I will try it more later
<Munsko> thanks
<wxl> yep
<Munsko> I will tell u a secret: i have a folder called win xp in desktop :D
<wxl> shame
<Munsko> Just backgrounds XD
<Munsko> I found these backg. in HD and i like them
<Munsko> :P
<Munsko> I noticed something that could be strange: I configured my laptop to enter in suspension when i close it, but when i open it a found that its not on suspension, and after open it it goes to lock screen
<Munsko> Could this affect me when i move the laptop?( i tought that is mroe safe move the pc in suspension than in normal mode)
<Munsko> more*
<Munsko> Or should i power off it before move?
<wxl> can you manually suspend it?
<Munsko> Yes
<Munsko> But the strange part is that the pc have a led light
<Munsko> And when is in susp. it goes on/off
<Munsko> (dont know the word,sorry)
<Munsko> this happens when i close the laptop, but when i open it i saw what was before suspend and then happens all that
<Munsko> Maybe is just a graphic effect
<Munsko> I mean, the image that i saw when i open is where i leave the pc
<Munsko> and automatically appears login screen
<Munsko> I have auto login, maybe that interferes it
<wxl> do you have ssh enabled?
<Munsko> How i saw that? no idea :D
<wxl> nc -v localhost 22
<wxl> if that succeeds you probably do
<wxl> oh hey nevermind that, i have a better idea
<wxl> do you have another computer on the local network?
<Munsko> Yes
<Munsko> I have one
<wxl> ok
<wxl> get the ip address from the computer
<wxl> then close it
<wxl> then with the other computer, ping the ip address
<Munsko> I can acces
<Munsko> I have apache in localhost
<wxl> if it works, it's not suspended
<Munsko> Oh
<Munsko> nice idea
<Munsko> i will try it in some mins
<Munsko> ty really
<wxl> np
<jkajoks> hellou
<jkajoks> hallo
<jkajoks> jemand aus deuschland?? :D
<wxl> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Munsko> wxl got the solution with your idea, its just a graphical thing
<Munsko> I cant access when i clote the laptop
<Munsko> Thank you very much
<wxl> Munsko: sounds like yours just comes up fast from suspend. i wish mine did XD
<Munsko> lol
<Munsko> this thing is fast
<Munsko> And i dotn have last gen
<Munsko> Thats why love linux :P
<Munsko> Maybe its just that i force suspension closing the laptop
<Munsko> Because im with a lot of things open and still is fast
<wxl> possibly
<wxl> i actually manually lock mine and then to unlock, i lift the lid and press the key
<wxl> that's probably it
<Munsko> Oh
<Munsko> you do that way for some special reason?
<wxl> not really
<wxl> your way's probably better
<Munsko> Well, i was worried about the mail space on Protonmail
<Munsko> 500mb looks good enough(i have lot of garbage)
<Munsko> And i cant pay the 4 euros(3rd world -.-)
<wxl> there's likely other options out there
<Munsko> Theres one called Tutanota too
<wxl> they have an onion?
<Munsko> No idea
<Munsko> Thats why i would try proton
<Munsko> They give u 1Gb with some restrctions
<wxl> yeah it's not really clear
<wxl> they mention tor but i don't see an onion listed anywhere
<Munsko> Nope
<Munsko> I found one topic in a forum
<Munsko> they have implemented it(is from 2018)
<wxl> ah, it's kind of in the works https://github.com/tutao/tutanota/issues/528
<Munsko> But when i searched tutoanota onion nothing appears
<Munsko> They havent
<Munsko> SO i will go proton
<wxl> huh they're basically just suggesting tor as a clearnet browser. bizarre
<Munsko> Clearnet is something like use tor without proxy?
<namo> hi
<Munsko> Well, afterwards i dont need to torify my mail
<Munsko> Why nobody talks here?
<akem> It's a support channel.
<Munsko> You're right
<akem> There's maybe a #lubuntu-discuss or something like that, i know there is one for regular ubuntu.
<krytarik> That'd be more like -offtopic though, and yes there is.
<lubot> <tbs61> @Munsko [<Munsko> Why nobody talks here?], i asked so many questions about lubuntu here, there s not much left to ask now:D … sometimes i ask some questions at lubuntu offtopic, someguys help there for free ^^
<Munsko> Wait, i tought u where a bot
<Munsko> lol
<akem> It's a bot that bridge another network.
<Munsko> SO he answer that because i used the ?
<Munsko> Because i asked lots of thing between yesterday and today an never comed to answer XD
<akem> No, i mean it's a relay bot, the user who spoke via the bot is tbs61 here.
<Munsko> oh
<Munsko> i dont get it -.-
<Munsko> Its like a "commanded" bot?
<akem> Other users that are not connected on freenode can tchat here throught the bot, just ignore the bot name(lubot), and read what he says, the begining of the sentence has the username of who is tchatting between <>.
<lubot> <tbs61> i talk here, you talk there, bot carry our messages. that s all^^
<Munsko> oh
<Munsko> got it now
<Munsko> thanks
<akem> tbs61, On what network are you connected?
<wxl> Munsko: clearnet as opposed to darknet. in other words, normal internet versus tor network. you can use the tor browser to connect to the normal internet but it doesn't have the same properties as connecting to an onion (darknet). it's clearnet because it's "in the clear"
<Munsko> Ohh
<Munsko> I feel iluminated now, all the answers together :D
<Munsko> There's some tor channel? i dont get work the noscript plugin
<lubot> <tbs61> @akem [<akem> tbs61, On what network are you connected?], i use normal internet, i guess you didnt ask that but i need to understand more your question i guess:)
<lubot> <tbs61> i m not tech guy like guys here:D
<akem> tbs61, Since you're not here on Freenode, are you on another IRCnet or Discord or ...?
<Munsko> Im green too
<lubot> <tbs61> im at telegram
<Munsko> The whois info show its telegram
<akem> tbs61, Ok, thanks for the info.
<akem> Munsko, Right, i did not see that.
<lubot> <tbs61> @akem [<akem> tbs61, Since you're not here on Freenode, are you on another IRCnet or Di …], i didnt know lubuntu has discord group too
<akem> tbs61, Maybe it does not... it was just a supposition ;)
<Afdal> Discord is spyware :(
<lubot> <tbs61> @@
<Munsko> afdal yes?
<lubot> <tbs61> are you sure?
<lubot> <kc2bez> We don't have discord. We only have Telegram, IRC, and matrix for live chat. We do have a discourse forum as well. You can find all the links at https://lubuntu.me/links
<Afdal> Good, don't ever get a Discord :3
<Afdal> Seeing a disturbing amount of projects on Freenode making Discord relays lately
#lubuntu 2020-05-16
<tijara> Afdal: yep, it's over for IRC
<Afdal> N-never!
<lubot> <tbs61> @kc2bez your new profil photo looks good
<lubot> jarusgpv was added by: jarusgpv
<Munsko> Hello. I noticed that sometimes, the "discover" app dont recognize some .debs that i installed, but i can confirm that they are installed because i can run them
<Munsko> Is this normal or should i create a topic on discourse/launchpad?
<Munsko> Also i want to know if "discover" and "q-apt .deb installer" are independent things or they are "linked" someway
<cris_> hi
<cris_> i am lost here
<cris_> where are you from
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> !offtopic
<guiverc> Would a 20.04 user see the message "failed to execute child process lxsession-default directory.."  (seems like LXDE to me)?
<Munsko> Maybe its 18.04
<Munsko> LXDE was 18.04 desk if im not wrong
<Munsko> And lxsession dont come installed by default on Lubuntu 20.04(just checked it)
<guiverc> yep, that or the user has done strange things to their system.. I'm doing a fgrep of a qa-install for check..
<Munsko> (We have lxqt-session
<guiverc> thanks Munsko
<Munsko> np :)
#lubuntu 2020-05-17
<Munsko> guiverc, i found the topic about the guy with the problem of the lxsession, i made a comment there, maybe he just upgraded from 18.04 to 20.04 and something went wrong
<Munsko> Or he just have the package and its corrupted, so i sent him to show in a picture with apt-cache command if he have the lxsession or lxqt-session installed. The DE looks like 20.04
<guiverc> thanks Munsko; sorry I could have provided URL, but thank you
<Munsko> np
 * guiverc 's fgrep's still haven't completed... I was going to read that output before I thought about next response..
<Munsko> No idea about whats fgrep XD
<guiverc> not a prob & sorry; my last comment on post mentioned fgrep, but don't look (fgrep lxsession-default on qa-test install of 20.04)
<Munsko> Looks like a search for common errors
<Munsko> (just searched it)
<Munsko> I think that if he doesnt have the lxsession file he could just install it via terminal
<Munsko> And the problem would be solved
<Munsko> At least the messg will not appear anymore
<Munsko> But theres another problem: he should be using lxqt-session
<guiverc> fgrep has found lots of cases but nearly all are package related (LXDE stuff available for download in repos)   I'll ignore it until my fgrep is done, but I do appreciate your looking & comment, will see if it gets a response, thanks Munsko
<Munsko> No problem, just remembered the problem and try to help. I got help there too, so its ok.
<Munsko> Hello, i cant enter openbox mode in login session, just get frozen and im forced to restart
<Munsko> Anyone else have that problem? One guy was talking to me to solve another problem and he couldnt enter to openbox either(and to lxqt-desktop option either)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Munsko [<Munsko> Anyone else have that problem? One guy was talking to me to solve anoth …], It appears as it was frozen because background doesn't refresh
<Munsko> lubot, you can enter to openbox?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Munsko [<Munsko> lubot, you can enter to openbox?], Yes but background doesn't refresh, try right clicking with the mouse
<Munsko> lubot, Thank you very much. I entered both options with the right click, openbox has the background bugged, but LXQT desk only to enter it
<kc2bez> Munsko: it should be noted that neither the openbox session nor the LXQt session have anything configured. In order for them to behave somewhat normal they would need something configured.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Munsko to make the background of openbxo refresh: https://forum.siduction.org/index.php?topic=7693.0
<Munsko> lubot, Worked perfectly, really than you
<Munsko> thank*
